# ***December Testing thread - hoping for a Christmas Miracle***



## MadamRose

:bfp::bfp:I hope I’m not stepping on anyone’s toes but I love having something to keep me busy while I’m TTC. I realised there wasn’t a December testing thread but that people must be on their 2WW who will be testing in early December so thought I’d start one off.

Let me know your testing date and I’ll pop it on the thread.

Baby dust to alland fingers crossed for lots of Christmas​
:dust:

*4th December *
@Mum42crazy :witch:

*6th December*
@Jessie7003

*7th December*
@Fuchsia1412 :witch:
*
8th December*
@BabyBrain80

*9th December*
@GemmaG :witch:

*11th December *
@Rach87 :witch:

*12th December*
@Sianylw :witch:

*14th December*
@MadamRose :bfp:
@J_and_D:witch:
*
15th December*
@wannanewbaby :bfp:
@Sun_Rain_5 :bfp:

*16th December*
@KatVM :witch:
@MinnieMcMoose:witch:
@Hevalouaddict:witch:

*17th December *
@topazicatzbet:witch:
@LuvallmyH :witch:
@MrsF88
@Charlotte01x :bfp:

*18th December*
@sallyhansen76:witch:

*19th December*
@babybears25 :witch:

*20th December *
@SuperwomanTTC :bfp:
@kittiecat:bfp:

*22nd December *
@Suggerhoney
@wantingagirl:bfp:
@Lozb :witch:

*23rd December *
@Jessylou4:bfp:
@ciz
@atx614:witch:

*24th December*
@lornapj83
@elencor:witch:
@Bittersweet:bfp:

*25th December*
@LoneWanderer:bfp:

*28th December*
@wrapunzel :bfp:
*
30th December*
@Reiko_ctu
@loeylo
@Deethehippy
@HayleyJac83
@Fuchsia1412:witch:

*31st December*
@Mum42crazy
@Rach87
@Teafor2​


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for December ladies :dust:


----------



## ciz

14th for me (if I ovulate :) )


----------



## topazicatzbet

Im expecting the witch tom. Really hope she arrives on time as that will mean I'm due to ovualate on either dh or mine birthday. 

Can you put me down for testing on 17th.


----------



## MadamRose

topazicatzbet said:


> Im expecting the witch tom. Really hope she arrives on time as that will mean I'm due to ovualate on either dh or mine birthday.
> 
> Can you put me down for testing on 17th.

Good luck hope the witch arrives on time and you get lucky TTC in December :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

@topazicatzbet FX af arrives on time. Good luck!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Please put me down for the 20th.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Thank you for starting this, once af arrives it does help having the next thread to visit too.

I reckon I will start early testing on the 8th :)

Good luck everyone :dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

@SuperwomanTTC and @BabyBrain80 Good luck! :dust:❤️


----------



## MadamRose

Good luck :dust: @SuperwomanTTC and @BabyBrain80


----------



## MadamRose

Just to confuse everyone I've just also had my user name changed - MummyToChloe didn't seem right when I now have 2 children and also ttc #3


----------



## MrsKatie

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies
im not sure when I will definitely be testing, it all depends on ovulation. I normally ovulate on cd13 but I ovulated cd 15 this cycle. Not sure if that was down to my last chemical in October, or its down to the macca root capsules I've been taking. If I don't ovulate until cd15 again then I will probably test around 21st December because AF will be due December 26th.
If I ovulate on cd13 then I will test around the 20th.
Wanted to test a few days b4 Xmas because I know if I leave it, and get a BFN it will ruin Christmas completely.
Put me down for the 21st for now and I will let you know if I need to change it.

Just waiting for AF now and then to ovulate again. Always hate this part so much:sad1:


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies
> im not sure when I will definitely be testing, it all depends on ovulation. I normally ovulate on cd13 but I ovulated cd 15 this cycle. Not sure if that was down to my last chemical in October, or its down to the macca root capsules I've been taking. If I don't ovulate until cd15 again then I will probably test around 21st December because AF will be due December 26th.
> If I ovulate on cd13 then I will test around the 20th.
> Wanted to test a few days b4 Xmas because I know if I leave it, and get a BFN it will ruin Christmas completely.
> Put me down for the 21st for now and I will let you know if I need to change it.
> 
> Just waiting for AF now and then to ovulate again. Always hate this part so much:sad1:

I was similar with DD#2 should have been a 25th test date but I couldn’t do it so tested on 24th when I got my BFP I sorta wished I’d have waited. I think the waiting for AF and up to ovulation is in someways harder than the TWW after :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Suggerhoney I've got everything crossed for you ❤️


----------



## Mum42crazy

I’ll start testing about the 4th but my AF won’t be due till the 8th so I don’t mind which one you put down!!! :dust: 
To all hoping for a Christmas BFP


----------



## Mum42crazy

Well I guess I can post here too!! Positive OPK, the test line is super dark, I think this is the darkest it’s ever been I hope that’s a good sign!!! So I didn’t get to DTD last night which I wanted but it will get the “job” done tonight and tomorrow night too!! :sex::dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay! Good luck!


----------



## ciz

Really like this opks can see a clear progression. Not quite but getting nearer :)


----------



## MadamRose

@Mum42crazy and @ciz baby dust to both of you :dust:


----------



## Jessylou4

Please can you put me down for the 23rd! 
Good luck to everyone for a Christmas miracle :xmas12:


----------



## MadamRose

Jessylou4 said:


> Please can you put me down for the 23rd!
> Good luck to everyone for a Christmas miracle :xmas12:

Oh exciting - I got my BFP with DD2 on 24th December!!! :dust:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good luck ladies :dust:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

GL for the December testers woohoo! Christmas season is a lovely time of year for a BFP... I’m not quite out for November yet but i for sure will join in if November isn’t my month!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@MadamRose
Yeah I think the knowing ure out and waiting for AF and then to ovulate again is worse than the 2ww. In the 2ww I start to feel a little excitement but as soon as I know I'm out I just feel really low and when AF arrives I feel sad but also glad in way because its a brand new cycle. Then when I get to about cd10 I start getting that hope again.
I ovulated on cd 15 this cycle, I normally ovulate on cd13 but I've stared macca root this cycle because I've had 4 early losses in April, June July and October I was told about macca root capsules and I did a lot of research and they are being used alot in south America to prevent miscarriage. They are also really good for fertility in general and health.
I'm not sure if its them that made me ovulate 2 days later than normal or the chemical but I guess I will know in December when I ovulate.

@Bevziibubble
Hi hon thank you so much aways for ure support. Ure the best.

@Mum42crazy

Good luck hon, thats a great positive opk.

@ciz
I really like the [email protected] opks to hon . They go so dark when there positive like ure not left scratching ure head haha.

AFM
Temp plummeted today 13dpo. Was really hoping AF was going to show early but no sign . Looks like I'll just have to wait for Thursday. Wish my LP wasn't so long.

Good luck everyone testing soon.


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> @MadamRose
> Yeah I think the knowing ure out and waiting for AF and then to ovulate again is worse than the 2ww. In the 2ww I start to feel a little excitement but as soon as I know I'm out I just feel really low and when AF arrives I feel sad but also glad in way because its a brand new cycle. Then when I get to about cd10 I start getting that hope again.
> I ovulated on cd 15 this cycle, I normally ovulate on cd13 but I've stared macca root this cycle because I've had 4 early losses in April, June July and October I was told about macca root capsules and I did a lot of research and they are being used alot in south America to prevent miscarriage. They are also really good for fertility in general and health.
> I'm not sure if its them that made me ovulate 2 days later than normal or the chemical but I guess I will know in December when I ovulate.
> 
> @Bevziibubble
> Hi hon thank you so much aways for ure support. Ure the best.
> 
> @Mum42crazy
> 
> Good luck hon, thats a great positive opk.
> 
> @ciz
> I really like the [email protected] opks to hon . They go so dark when there positive like ure not left scratching ure head haha.
> 
> AFM
> Temp plummeted today 13dpo. Was really hoping AF was going to show early but no sign . Looks like I'll just have to wait for Thursday. Wish my LP wasn't so long.
> 
> Good luck everyone testing soon.

I totally get you it’s horrible. With my first cycle being late I was in limbo for ages and it was horrible. I’m hoping it just was just a one off thing as I can’t go through that every month. 

I’ve never heard of the Macca root thing hope it helps. Things like that can definitely play a little with ovulation 

Hope AF is kind to you and shows soon


----------



## Lozb

Can you put me down for testing 22nd, hoping LP will be longer and 22nd gives me a good LP so fingers crossed I can get to 22nd with BFP or even af as I wud be happy with both for Xmas.


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> I totally get you it’s horrible. With my first cycle being late I was in limbo for ages and it was horrible. I’m hoping it just was just a one off thing as I can’t go through that every month.
> 
> I’ve never heard of the Macca root thing hope it helps. Things like that can definitely play a little with ovulation
> 
> Hope AF is kind to you and shows soon


I had never heard of Macca root either but when I had the 4th chemical last month I was told about it by a lady on here. And she said prevents miscarriage. 
She was taking it while ttc and fell pregnant in just a few months. She's about 18 or 19 weeks now. 

I just hope I don't have anymore losses. 
And if we catch again its supper healthy and viable. 
Hopefully December will be a lucky month for lots of us.


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> I had never heard of Macca root either but when I had the 4th chemical last month I was told about it by a lady on here. And she said prevents miscarriage.
> She was taking it while ttc and fell pregnant in just a few months. She's about 18 or 19 weeks now.
> 
> I just hope I don't have anymore losses.
> And if we catch again its supper healthy and viable.
> Hopefully December will be a lucky month for lots of us.

Thanks i get super nervous as I had a Missed miscarriage before DD1 and with both DD1 and DD2 I bled multiple times before 12 weeks. Did the macca root change your cycle at all as I may look into it


----------



## Suggerhoney

I'm so sorry to hear that hon.
I'm a Christian and really believe we will meet our angel babies when we go heaven.

The only thing that was different this cycle was my ovulation was a little later.
I normally ovulate on day 13 but ovulated on day 15 this cycle and I'm not sure if that's down the macca or the chemical.
With the other chemicals I ovulated supper supper early so I'm thinking the later ovulation must be down to the macca.
I will know more next cycle. If I ovulate on cd15 again then I will know its the macca.
My cycle is normally 28 to 30 days. This month will be 30 days because in due Thursday.

My cycles were really messed up and short when I first stopped taking the mini pill and its taken a good few months for my cycles to regulate.
Hoping with a later ovulation it will give any future baby much better chance at sticking.

I lost my first baby at almost 11 weeks that was hard.
I've had 7 losses in total but apart from the 11 week loss all the others were early losses.
Never had back to back losses b4 like I have this year and I really hope there will be no more.
I'm gonna be so nervous if and when I fall pregnant. 
again


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that hon.
> I'm a Christian and really believe we will meet our angel babies when we go heaven.
> 
> The only thing that was different this cycle was my ovulation was a little later.
> I normally ovulate on day 13 but ovulated on day 15 this cycle and I'm not sure if that's down the macca or the chemical.
> With the other chemicals I ovulated supper supper early so I'm thinking the later ovulation must be down to the macca.
> I will know more next cycle. If I ovulate on cd15 again then I will know its the macca.
> My cycle is normally 28 to 30 days. This month will be 30 days because in due Thursday.
> 
> My cycles were really messed up and short when I first stopped taking the mini pill and its taken a good few months for my cycles to regulate.
> Hoping with a later ovulation it will give any future baby much better chance at sticking.
> 
> I lost my first baby at almost 11 weeks that was hard.
> I've had 7 losses in total but apart from the 11 week loss all the others were early losses.
> Never had back to back losses b4 like I have this year and I really hope there will be no more.
> I'm gonna be so nervous if and when I fall pregnant.
> again

Aww I get you that’s a lovely way to think of it.

I’m trying not to get myself too excited about this cycle as it’s onto cycle #2 but I convinced cycle #2 with both my girls. As I said with using a donor and with it being such earlier days I don’t want to get my hopes up but it’s hard with my history. 

I was 11 weeks when I found with with my miscarriage but baby stopped growing around 7. I’ve already promised myself I will pay for an early scan at 6 weeks (tbh I may even end up paying for one at 6, 8 and 10 week)


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> Aww I get you that’s a lovely way to think of it.
> 
> I’m trying not to get myself too excited about this cycle as it’s onto cycle #2 but I convinced cycle #2 with both my girls. As I said with using a donor and with it being such earlier days I don’t want to get my hopes up but it’s hard with my history.
> 
> I was 11 weeks when I found with with my miscarriage but baby stopped growing around 7. I’ve already promised myself I will pay for an early scan at 6 weeks (tbh I may even end up paying for one at 6, 8 and 10 i
> 
> I've always fallen pregnant very quickly to. Only took first try with my youngest son.
> U had implant out then bam pregnant.
> Can't believe I'm going into cycle number 10 ttc I really did think I wud of been pregnant by now with a bump.](*,)
> 
> I'm nearly 41 tho so my chances are not great.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I've always fallen pregnant very quickly to. Only took first try with my youngest son.
I had implant out then bam pregnant.
Can't believe I'm going into cycle number 10 ttc I really did think I wud of been pregnant by now with a bump.](*,)

I'm nearly 41 tho so my chances are not great.


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> I've always fallen pregnant very quickly to. Only took first try with my youngest son.
> I had implant out then bam pregnant.
> Can't believe I'm going into cycle number 10 ttc I really did think I wud of been pregnant by now with a bump.](*,)
> 
> I'm nearly 41 tho so my chances are not great.

I’m sure you’ll get here. Hopefully we’ll have lots of very early Christmas presents in terms of lots of :bfp:


----------



## loeylo

Hi everyone! Can I be put down for the 24th? 

I’m not officially out for November but I tested today at 12dpo and got a bfn. I also don’t feel pregnant.

I recognise most of you from the November thread but for anyone new, I’m 31, have a 5yo dd, I had 2 mmc and an ectopic before her and had a very early loss in October. 

Af due on Thursday, I’m due to ovulate 10th December. 

I get very obvious early pregnancy symptoms so I’m probably going to do a lot of symptom spotting!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hi ladies,

I was tempted to try the macca root for early mc but I read it can make fibroids worse and apparently I had a very small one at my 12week scan back in June. So I'm affraid to touch it now.

I was wondering about Ubiquinol. I've been taking it on and off but is it ok to continue taking after ovulation? Should it be stopped at a bfp? What do you guys do?

I am CD11 and I still have some spotting. Honestly this has been the worst period ever...So heavy, so painful and now it's dragging on for longer than usual. I feel like this month is going to be another disaster! Aaaaand I've gone and hurt my back - putting on a sock :haha: but I think the real damage was done getting the Christmas tree out the garage last week. So I'm in proper agony and we need to get dtd soon :wacko:

Talking about losses and nerves, I'm actually terrified to get a bfp again. It will be joyous for like 5 mins then I'm just going to start worrying. I will wait to see if we get to 7 weeks then get in touch with early preg unit and the midwife that took us through all the tests last time. The only bonus for having such a horrible time previously is having access to early scans and testing. The thought of it all does put doubts in my mind that I can cope with it all again. 

Really hoping for lots of Christmas BFP's!!!:xmas9:


----------



## MadamRose

@loeylo :hi:what early pregnancy symptoms do you normally have? I remember with DD1 and DD2 I was convinced my period was coming even after I got my positive tests as my pregnancy symptoms are almost identical to what I am like on the day AF starts. I don’t spot at implantation but with last DD I ended up with 3 early scans as I bled at 5,6 and 7 weeks. I for BFP with DD2 on 24th December! 

@BabyBrain80 sorry you’ve had such a hard time. But I get what you mean about early pregnancy scans etc. I don’t get all the tests but after 3 bleeds in both of my early pregnancy’s EPU told me every time I’m pregnant I should always get a scan about 7 or 8 weeks. My GP said she doesn’t know what is happening with them atm but that as soon as I know I’m pregnant to get an appointment with her and she’ll personally see if EPU will give me an early scan (if not I’ll pay for it myself - I was thinking of getting 3 - I’ll pay for 2 or even all 3 myself if needed). Hopes this month is lucky for you.


----------



## loeylo

BabyBrain80 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I was tempted to try the macca root for early mc but I read it can make fibroids worse and apparently I had a very small one at my 12week scan back in June. So I'm affraid to touch it now.
> 
> I was wondering about Ubiquinol. I've been taking it on and off but is it ok to continue taking after ovulation? Should it be stopped at a bfp? What do you guys do?
> 
> I am CD11 and I still have some spotting. Honestly this has been the worst period ever...So heavy, so painful and now it's dragging on for longer than usual. I feel like this month is going to be another disaster! Aaaaand I've gone and hurt my back - putting on a sock :haha: but I think the real damage was done getting the Christmas tree out the garage last week. So I'm in proper agony and we need to get dtd soon :wacko:
> 
> Talking about losses and nerves, I'm actually terrified to get a bfp again. It will be joyous for like 5 mins then I'm just going to start worrying. I will wait to see if we get to 7 weeks then get in touch with early preg unit and the midwife that took us through all the tests last time. The only bonus for having such a horrible time previously is having access to early scans and testing. The thought of it all does put doubts in my mind that I can cope with it all again.
> 
> Really hoping for lots of Christmas BFP's!!!:xmas9:

Sorry for your losses. I’ve had quite a few losses myself (normally around 8 weeks) and all my testing came back negative (clotting issues and such) however I did take low dose aspirin from bfp with dd. I’m not sure the circumstances of your 20 week loss, so maybe aspirin wouldn’t be a good idea.

The early pregnancy unit weren’t directly able to tell me it was a good idea to take it, but they did in a roundabout way. And it worked. I’ll be doing it on my next bfp (tbh I totally forgot last month when I had an early loss!)


----------



## loeylo

MadamRose said:


> @loeylo :hi:what early pregnancy symptoms do you normally have? I remember with DD1 and DD2 I was convinced my period was coming even after I got my positive tests as my pregnancy symptoms are almost identical to what I am like on the day AF starts. I don’t spot at implantation but with last DD I ended up with 3 early scans as I bled at 5,6 and 7 weeks. I for BFP with DD2 on 24th December!
> 
> @BabyBrain80 sorry you’ve had such a hard time. But I get what you mean about early pregnancy scans etc. I don’t get all the tests but after 3 bleeds in both of my early pregnancy’s EPU told me every time I’m pregnant I should always get a scan about 7 or 8 weeks. My GP said she doesn’t know what is happening with them atm but that as soon as I know I’m pregnant to get an appointment with her and she’ll personally see if EPU will give me an early scan (if not I’ll pay for it myself - I was thinking of getting 3 - I’ll pay for 2 or even all 3 myself if needed). Hopes this month is lucky for you.

My pregnancy symptoms are really different from my period.
From around 10dpo I have incredibly vivid dreams and nightmares. Last month, I could actually feel spiders crawling all over me in my sleep. I also have nightmares about my relationship with df. The kind where I wake up genuinely upset and I can’t get it out my head because it feels so real.
I don’t sleep. At all. Again, from 10-11dpo ish. I work (I’m a teacher) and it’s very difficult to function on no sleep. 
I was sick from about 13 dpo with dd. I’ve never had that with any other (unsuccessful) pregnancy though! 
I go through a weird food fixation, I guess a craving. I do get this with PMS anyway, but it was a lot more intense with each pregnancy. In October, it was oven chips with sliced chillis, spicy Mayo and jalapeños on top. When pregnant with dd, it was broccoli and cauliflower with reggae reggae sauce and cheese done in the oven. 
My boobs go sore and my skin on them goes tight and shiny. My nipples go prominent and I get veiny on my boobs. I normally get sensitive nipples when on my period but it’s far worse when pregnant, to the point it’s sore to not have a bra on.


----------



## MadamRose

loeylo said:


> My pregnancy symptoms are really different from my period.
> From around 10dpo I have incredibly vivid dreams and nightmares. Last month, I could actually feel spiders crawling all over me in my sleep. I also have nightmares about my relationship with df. The kind where I wake up genuinely upset and I can’t get it out my head because it feels so real.
> I don’t sleep. At all. Again, from 10-11dpo ish. I work (I’m a teacher) and it’s very difficult to function on no sleep.
> I was sick from about 13 dpo with dd. I’ve never had that with any other (unsuccessful) pregnancy though!
> I go through a weird food fixation, I guess a craving. I do get this with PMS anyway, but it was a lot more intense with each pregnancy. In October, it was oven chips with sliced chillis, spicy Mayo and jalapeños on top. When pregnant with dd, it was broccoli and cauliflower with reggae reggae sauce and cheese done in the oven.
> My boobs go sore and my skin on them goes tight and shiny. My nipples go prominent and I get veiny on my boobs. I normally get sensitive nipples when on my period but it’s far worse when pregnant, to the point it’s sore to not have a bra on.

Wow thats crazy. Isn't it funny how are bodies are so different in terms of how they react to pregnancies. I remember the cramps etc from day one with both of my no sickness at all with DD1 but felt really sick with DD2 (wasn't ever actually sick)

I'm a teacher too so I can sympathise on the functioning on lack of sleep. What age do you teach?


----------



## loeylo

MadamRose said:


> Wow thats crazy. Isn't it funny how are bodies are so different in terms of how they react to pregnancies. I remember the cramps etc from day one with both of my no sickness at all with DD1 but felt really sick with DD2 (wasn't ever actually sick)
> 
> I'm a teacher too so I can sympathise on the functioning on lack of sleep. What age do you teach?

I never get cramping or bleeding when pregnant! I don’t really get bad PMS either now, I did when I was younger (I used to pass out from cramps)

I teach high school, so 11-18 here. I love it abs actually can’t wait until dd is in that age range. What about you?!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

I'm 38 ttc #3. Hubby doesn't want to try anymore after this cycle so it's probably our last one ttc (no pressure lol). I started taking red maca root today. Since this really might be our last cycle trying, I figured I'd try some maca again. I used to take it in my early 20s to help regulate my cycle.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Oh superwoman I hope your last cycle is Successful!! GL!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

SuperwomanTTC said:


> I'm 38 ttc #3. Hubby doesn't want to try anymore after this cycle so it's probably our last one ttc (no pressure lol). I started taking red maca root today. Since this really might be our last cycle trying, I figured I'd try some maca again. I used to take it in my early 20s to help regulate my cycle.

 I've got everything crossed for you ❤️ [-o&lt;


----------



## KatVM

MadamRose said:


> I hope I’m not stepping on anyone’s toes but I love having something to keep me busy while I’m TTC. I realised there wasn’t a December testing thread but that people must be on their 2WW who will be testing in early December so thought I’d start one off.​Let me know your testing date and I’ll pop it on the thread.
> Baby dust to alland fingers crossed for lots of Christmas :bfp:
> :dust:
> 
> *8th December*
> @BabyBrain80
> 
> *14th December*
> @ciz
> 
> *16th December *
> @MadamRose
> 
> *17th December *
> @topazicatzbet
> 
> *20th December *
> @SuperwomanTTC
> 
> *21st December *
> @Suggerhoney
> 
> *22nd December*
> @Lozb
> 
> *23rd December *
> @Jessylou4
> 
> *24th December*
> @loeylo
> ​


Me please! Testing December 16 :).


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## MadamRose

@SuperwomanTTC extra baby dust to you for your last cycle :dust:

@loeylo i teach in an infant school I currently teach year 1 - lots of hard work but I love it.

@KatVM good luck your testing at a similar time to me!


----------



## Mum42crazy

1 dpo!!! Got to have a lunchtime quickie on the peak OPK and the day of O and I had ewcm, so please let this be my month and a good ending to the year, with 2 embryos lost at 3 days transfer, the return of his sperm, the early miscarriage ( that at least I can get pregnant) it’s been such a roller coaster of a year TTC!! 
DearFather Christmas, all I want for Christmas is two pink lines!!!!


----------



## Mum42crazy

Please


----------



## MadamRose

Mum42crazy said:


> 1 dpo!!! Got to have a lunchtime quickie on the peak OPK and the day of O and I had ewcm, so please let this be my month and a good ending to the year, with 2 embryos lost at 3 days transfer, the return of his sperm, the early miscarriage ( that at least I can get pregnant) it’s been such a roller coaster of a year TTC!!
> DearFather Christmas, all I want for Christmas is two pink lines!!!!

Baby dust I really hope this is your month :dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck! :)


----------



## babybears25

Hi ladies...coming over from the November thread as I got a BFN this morning at 12DPO so I’m definitely out.

I’ll be testing 23rd December x


----------



## BabyBrain80

loeylo said:


> Sorry for your losses. I’ve had quite a few losses myself (normally around 8 weeks) and all my testing came back negative (clotting issues and such) however I did take low dose aspirin from bfp with dd. I’m not sure the circumstances of your 20 week loss, so maybe aspirin wouldn’t be a good idea.
> 
> The early pregnancy unit weren’t directly able to tell me it was a good idea to take it, but they did in a roundabout way. And it worked. I’ll be doing it on my next bfp (tbh I totally forgot last month when I had an early loss!)

Hi, sorry for your losses xx 
my 20week loss was due to T21 so I will be looking for the Harmony test earlier and amnio if necessary. I was on aspirin due to my age from 13weeks but I've heard so many people taking it from the bfp and a midwife I know swears by it. 
Good luck:dust:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mum42crazy said:


> 1 dpo!!! Got to have a lunchtime quickie on the peak OPK and the day of O and I had ewcm, so please let this be my month and a good ending to the year, with 2 embryos lost at 3 days transfer, the return of his sperm, the early miscarriage ( that at least I can get pregnant) it’s been such a roller coaster of a year TTC!!
> DearFather Christmas, all I want for Christmas is two pink lines!!!!

Good timing! Good luck!!


----------



## ciz

Really aching around the ovaries tonight, cervix is open and had tiny bit of clear ewcm but can’t tell if it’s just because we bd last night but it’s not usually clear/watery , but opks and saliva test still negative... ovulation still feels so far off :-(


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## loeylo

Pretty sure tomorrow will be cd1. At this point, I’m ready for AF to be here so it can go away again.


----------



## babybears25

Sorry @MadamRose please could you change my testing day to the 19th? It seems that my cycle is still a bit weird and doesn’t want to be 28 days again yet ](*,)

Thank you x


----------



## Alligator

Hi everyone! Not 100% sure where I'll be testing as we took a month off trying this month so now waiting for AF within the next week or so, maybe 10 days! I'll be testing at the end of Dec though for sure!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

babybears25 said:


> Sorry @MadamRose please could you change my testing day to the 19th? It seems that my cycle is still a bit weird and doesn’t want to be 28 days again yet ](*,)
> 
> Thank you x

I’ve got a good feeling for you this month babybears... fxd for you!!


----------



## babybears25

Reiko_ctu said:


> I’ve got a good feeling for you this month babybears... fxd for you!!

Thank you <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Alligator said:


> Hi everyone! Not 100% sure where I'll be testing as we took a month off trying this month so now waiting for AF within the next week or so, maybe 10 days! I'll be testing at the end of Dec though for sure!

 Good luck for December!


----------



## topazicatzbet

I think we need a bumper crop of BFPs for December as October and November were very quiet.


----------



## MadamRose

@Alligator No worries let me know the date once you know.

@topazicatzbet i agree we want lots of Christmas BFPs! 

I’m feeling a bit ugh today as if my AF hadn’t have been late I’d be getting my first donation of this cycle tomorrow but instead I still have to wait 6 more days :x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm sorry you have to wait longer now :(


----------



## Reiko_ctu

topazicatzbet said:


> I think we need a bumper crop of BFPs for December as October and November were very quiet.

I totally agree! I've never been in a thread with so few BFPs (or even testers) as November was! Everyone is busy I guess! Hopefully December is full of BFPs!!


----------



## MadamRose

Reiko_ctu said:


> I totally agree! I've never been in a thread with so few BFPs (or even testers) as November was! Everyone is busy I guess! Hopefully December is full of BFPs!!

I think a lot of people hold off around November due to the high risk of a august born baby - can be bad timing with schooling etc


----------



## Lozb

Asked on trying to convince about Maca root? If anyone has any experience with this can they give me some feedback on there. Thank you x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

MadamRose said:


> I think a lot of people hold off around November due to the high risk of a august born baby - can be bad timing with schooling etc

Oh what’s bad about an August birthday?


----------



## MadamRose

Reiko_ctu said:


> Oh what’s bad about an August birthday?

Being the youngest in school when you are so young starting school at just 4 is a big difference compared to starting school at almost 5.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

MadamRose said:


> Being the youngest in school when you are so young starting school at just 4 is a big difference compared to starting school at almost 5.

Ooh ok. In Canada you start school with the same year January-December. And our school year runs Sept-June. I have a December baby so she’s doing her first few months of kindergarten as a 4 year old! She’s very keen and clever so she’s doing fine but I get it... I wouldn’t want a December baby again lol!


----------



## BabyBrain80

An August birthday is ok here too (scotland), they would be just turning 5 as they start school. For example this year any kid that turns 5 between 1st March 2020 and end Feb 2021 started school in August 2020. Its the Nov/Dec/Jan/Feb birthdays that end up being noticeably younger.....not that it holds them back at all!! 

I've noticed this whole forum being much quieter than when I joined back in 2017. 

Xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Will probably have to change my test date. 
My AF hasn't showed. I'm cd31 and 17dpo tomorrow and shud be bleeding now. 
No pregnancy symptoms but tested yesterday just to be sure and BFN. 
Feels like this cycle is never ending. 
](*,)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

BabyBrain80 said:


> An August birthday is ok here too (scotland), they would be just turning 5 as they start school. For example this year any kid that turns 5 between 1st March 2020 and end Feb 2021 started school in August 2020. Its the Nov/Dec/Jan/Feb birthdays that end up being noticeably younger.....not that it holds them back at all!!
> 
> I've noticed this whole forum being much quieter than when I joined back in 2017.
> 
> Xx

Yes a lot quieter! I was here in 2012, 2014, and 2017 much busier at the time. Everything’s moved to Facebook I supposed.


----------



## babybears25

topazicatzbet said:


> I think we need a bumper crop of BFPs for December as October and November were very quiet.

Absolutely agree!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Its much quieter on baby and bump now. When I was on here in 2010/2011 and 2012/2013 it was so much busier.


----------



## J_and_D

MadamRose said:


> I hope I’m not stepping on anyone’s toes but I love having something to keep me busy while I’m TTC. I realised there wasn’t a December testing thread but that people must be on their 2WW who will be testing in early December so thought I’d start one off.​Let me know your testing date and I’ll pop it on the thread.
> Baby dust to alland fingers crossed for lots of Christmas :bfp:
> :dust:
> 
> *4th December *
> @Mum42crazy
> *
> 8th December*
> @BabyBrain80
> 
> *14th December*
> @ciz
> 
> *16th December *
> @MadamRose
> @KatVM
> 
> *17th December *
> @topazicatzbet
> 
> *19th December*
> @babybears25
> 
> *20th December *
> @SuperwomanTTC
> 
> *21st December *
> @Suggerhoney
> 
> *22nd December*
> @Lozb
> 
> *23rd December *
> @Jessylou4
> 
> *24th December*
> @loeylo​


I'll be testing December 8th :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yeah it's loads quieter on here these days :(


----------



## MadamRose

My youngest is an August birthday - very late august too. I’m a teacher and wasn’t happy starting that young so got permission to defer as here they don’t have to start school til 5. But normally if you just start them at 5 they’d go straight into year 1 if you get prior permission they can start at 5 in reception. So she started reception at 5 and a few days old and will stay with that year group all through school - best decision I ever made. 

It’s definitely quieter here I was here in 2010 and 2013 and it’s so much quieter. Don’t recognise anyone from any of the groups I was in back then either.

@Suggerhoney sorry your cycles are messing you around that’s how I felt late cycle. It’s horrible when it feels like it’s for no reason. Hope you get a BFP or AF shows soon so you can start your next cycle. 

@J_and_D good luck when you start testing :)


----------



## Lozb

Come on December let’s have u. Positive baby thoughts. Jst want one little bean for Christmas. I wud love to tell my grandparents who I have seen once this year :(, love to give them such a special gift. I am the second oldest grandchild and I have a little boy, my older cousin who is male has a little girl. Our children are exactly 2 weeks apart, my most precious picture is our grandparents holding them both, the picture is amazing. My son calls them old Nanna (not that this pleases my Nanna lol) and tickily grandad as he always makes all the kids laugh and tickles them (he was jst the same with us as kids). My son doesn’t see my dad or my husbands dad so he is the best grandad to our son. 
I am jst praying I get that bean this month.


----------



## Suggerhoney

AF is here. I had a 31 day cycle. Can u please change my testing day to the 22nd December hon? If I ovulate at my normal time of day 13 I will have to change it again. But for now because I ovulated day 15 last cycle and I'm gonna assume I will ovulate on day 15 this cycle but if its any earlier or later I will let u know and change the day of testing again. 


This is my 10th cycle TTC and I really really hope I get a Christmas BLAZING BFP and a healthy little baby. [-o&lt;

Good luck everyone still waiting to test and to all you that have been on this journey with me I really hope u get ure BFPs. 

Sending lots of sticky baby dust :dust:


----------



## ciz

Suggerhoney said:


> AF is here. I had a 31 day cycle. Can u please change my testing day to the 22nd December hon? If I ovulate at my normal time of day 13 I will have to change it again. But for now because I ovulated day 15 last cycle and I'm gonna assume I will ovulate on day 15 this cycle but if its any earlier or later I will let u know and change the day of testing again.
> 
> 
> This is my 10th cycle TTC and I really really hope I get a Christmas BLAZING BFP and a healthy little baby. [-o&lt;
> 
> Good luck everyone still waiting to test and to all you that have been on this journey with me I really hope u get ure BFPs.
> 
> Sending lots of sticky baby dust :dust:

sorry it wasn’t a bfp this cycle lovely. But sending you lots of luck for this new cycle.


----------



## ciz

As for me I am STILL waiting for any ovulation action. But hey it’s huge sale day ... time to get some shopping :loopy:


----------



## MadamRose

@Lozb I am so ready for it to be December in terms of TTC. However in teacher terms I’m definitely not ready for it to be December - Christmas always sends the children crazy and they’ve only just settled after the months they had off due to covid. 

@Suggerhoney sorrt AF turns up. I hope she is kind to you.

@ciz hope ovulation shows up soon - roughly when are you expecting it? 

What DPO is everyone testing? I know the dates we are all testing but interesting to know what DPO that if for you - because I’m nosey :rofl:


----------



## ciz

MadamRose said:


> @Lozb I am so ready for it to be December in terms of TTC. However in teacher terms I’m definitely not ready for it to be December - Christmas always sends the children crazy and they’ve only just settled after the months they had off due to covid.
> 
> @Suggerhoney sorrt AF turns up. I hope she is kind to you.
> 
> @ciz hope ovulation shows up soon - roughly when are you expecting it?
> 
> What DPO is everyone testing? I know the dates we are all testing but interesting to know what DPO that if for you - because I’m nosey :rofl:

If I go by passed cycles of 35 days I should be showing an increase in cm now but not a thing is happening.


----------



## MadamRose

ciz said:


> If I go by passed cycles of 35 days I should be showing an increase in cm now but not a thing is happening.

Annoying hope you get something soon


----------



## BabyBrain80

MadamRose said:


> @Lozb I am so ready for it to be December in terms of TTC. However in teacher terms I’m definitely not ready for it to be December - Christmas always sends the children crazy and they’ve only just settled after the months they had off due to covid.
> 
> @Suggerhoney sorrt AF turns up. I hope she is kind to you.
> 
> @ciz hope ovulation shows up soon - roughly when are you expecting it?
> 
> What DPO is everyone testing? I know the dates we are all testing but interesting to know what DPO that if for you - because I’m nosey :rofl:

Hmmmm 2dpo?? :haha:
Seriously though, if things go to plan lol, the 8th should be about 9 or 10dpo for me.....if I hold off!
Last cycle I was totally done with early testing so I was waiting and then af came a bit early. Can't win! Lol


----------



## BabyBrain80

Suggerhoney said:


> AF is here. I had a 31 day cycle. Can u please change my testing day to the 22nd December hon? If I ovulate at my normal time of day 13 I will have to change it again. But for now because I ovulated day 15 last cycle and I'm gonna assume I will ovulate on day 15 this cycle but if its any earlier or later I will let u know and change the day of testing again.
> 
> 
> This is my 10th cycle TTC and I really really hope I get a Christmas BLAZING BFP and a healthy little baby. [-o&lt;
> 
> Good luck everyone still waiting to test and to all you that have been on this journey with me I really hope u get ure BFPs.
> 
> Sending lots of sticky baby dust :dust:

So sorry about af but at least you out of any limbo and onto a fresh cycle. Good luck for a Christmas bfp :dust:


----------



## babybears25

Depending on when I ovulate...I should hopefully be 11 or 12dpo when I test? I’m not an early tester, I don’t like seeing all the BFNs :-(


----------



## Bevziibubble

ciz said:


> As for me I am STILL waiting for any ovulation action. But hey it’s huge sale day ... time to get some shopping :loopy:

I hope ovulation happens soon. 
Enjoy the shopping!


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Suggerhoney I'm O sorry AF got you :(


----------



## Mum42crazy

I'll be testing early, I always hate myself for testing early but it Is what it is, the 4th is already early for me it will be 10dpo, but I may do some before just because I have them, I just won't post them here unless I see 2 lines.


----------



## MadamRose

I normally have a 24 day cycle with a 10 dat luteal phase so for me 10DPO is the day my AF is due to start and I usually let myself test that morning. Think I will do the same this cycle I’m 99% sure last longer cycle was just a fluke. Going to try not to test any earlier as I know I’ll just stress myself out and I’m trying to have this a stress free cycle


----------



## Reiko_ctu

MadamRose said:


> I normally have a 24 day cycle with a 10 dat luteal phase so for me 10DPO is the day my AF is due to start and I usually let myself test that morning. Think I will do the same this cycle I’m 99% sure last longer cycle was just a fluke. Going to try not to test any earlier as I know I’ll just stress myself out and I’m trying to have this a stress free cycle

I think your cycle will go back to normal this month too.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I'm not quite out for Nov but I have a feeling it's not our month... what's everyone taking for fertility/their cycle? I'm wondering if I should take something for December.


----------



## MadamRose

Reiko_ctu said:


> I'm not quite out for Nov but I have a feeling it's not our month... what's everyone taking for fertility/their cycle? I'm wondering if I should take something for December.

I take folic acid, vitamin D and vitamin B12 complex. The last one is more because I’m vegan but I’ve checked my dosage is safe for pregnancy. I can’t take pregnancy vitamins as non of them are vegan. I have to test specific vegan vitamin d hence taking them all seperate. I don’t take anything else - tempted to take vitamin c in a cycle or two if I think my short luteal phase is stopping me getting pregnant


----------



## ciz

Reiko_ctu said:


> I'm not quite out for Nov but I have a feeling it's not our month... what's everyone taking for fertility/their cycle? I'm wondering if I should take something for December.

I’ve been taking pregnacare conception .. it covers all the vitamins you need. Bit of large tablet but ok if you break in half first.


----------



## LuvallmyH

:hi: I’ll be here too. Just entering my fertile phase now. Af due 12/17 if I o as I have been on cd12. I’m taking maca, coq10, and prenatal vitamins. I am trying to hold out as long as possible to test. Because of my shorter cycles I’ll have 2 chances in December to conceive. I hope we have a bunch of Christmas :bfp:!!!


----------



## Fuchsia1412

Hello all! I popped a question in OPK forum but it's not the busiest of boards and I've been following the November thread and this one... So thought I'd ask you ladies directly as you all definitely know your opk sh*t! (Hope that's okay)- is it okay/normal to only have one clearly positive day on them? I'd had nothing, then yesterday took 3 (throughout day) and they were all positive. Today though... So much lighter. Does that still indicate ovulation?! Thank you for any advice...and really hoping to see the BFPs rolling in for December from all waiting and testing!!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Fuchsia1412 said:


> Hello all! I popped a question in OPK forum but it's not the busiest of boards and I've been following the November thread and this one... So thought I'd ask you ladies directly as you all definitely know your opk sh*t! (Hope that's okay)- is it okay/normal to only have one clearly positive day on them? I'd had nothing, then yesterday took 3 (throughout day) and they were all positive. Today though... So much lighter. Does that still indicate ovulation?! Thank you for any advice...and really hoping to see the BFPs rolling in for December from all waiting and testing!!

Yes. I’d say today is O day. Get busy!


----------



## MadamRose

Fuchsia1412 said:


> Hello all! I popped a question in OPK forum but it's not the busiest of boards and I've been following the November thread and this one... So thought I'd ask you ladies directly as you all definitely know your opk sh*t! (Hope that's okay)- is it okay/normal to only have one clearly positive day on them? I'd had nothing, then yesterday took 3 (throughout day) and they were all positive. Today though... So much lighter. Does that still indicate ovulation?! Thank you for any advice...and really hoping to see the BFPs rolling in for December from all waiting and testing!!

My OPKs are positive for all of 4 hours some months and I ovulate like clockwork. I wouldn’t worry. I’ve attached a picture to show what I mean. I think it varies from woman to woman but should stop ovulation. Definitely get baby making :sex: when will you be testing? I’ll add you to the front page

@LuvallmyH do you want me to put you down for testing on 17th and change it If you test later?


----------



## Fuchsia1412

Ooh thanks both for the answers, sorry I don't know how to reference names in my replies...we DTD yesterday, and this afternoon...! Dh is ever-ready, like a Duracell bunny. 
So yes I will be testing.. well I should be testing around then but obviously, as I have 50 ICs coming on Tuesday or something I'll probably be just using 1 a day from when they come. Or 2.


----------



## Fuchsia1412

That's very reassuring MadamRose, thanks for pics


----------



## MadamRose

Fuchsia1412 said:


> Ooh thanks both for the answers, sorry I don't know how to reference names in my replies...we DTD yesterday, and this afternoon...! Dh is ever-ready, like a Duracell bunny.
> So yes I will be testing.. well I should be testing around then but obviously, as I have 50 ICs coming on Tuesday or something I'll probably be just using 1 a day from when they come. Or 2.

That was me last cycle he never again. To mention someone you just use the @ just like on Facebook and Twitter etc. What date did you want me to put for testing?


----------



## Fuchsia1412

Hmmm...I think the first realistic time! So maybe the 7th?! So 10 days post supposed ovulation? Thank you! And yes I know...I shouldn't, but when they're in the house...it's just so ridiculously tempting!!


----------



## MadamRose

Fuchsia1412 said:


> Hmmm...I think the first realistic time! So maybe the 7th?! So 10 days post supposed ovulation? Thank you! And yes I know...I shouldn't, but when they're in the house...it's just so ridiculously tempting!!

Oh so so tempting I’ve got about 30 in my house my luteal phase means period shows on same day that I’m 10DPO so got to try really hard not to test early


----------



## LuvallmyH

@MadamRose yes the 17th is good


----------



## ciz

Up and down, up and down ](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## MadamRose

ciz said:


> View attachment 1091001
> 
> 
> 
> Up and down, up and down ](*,)](*,)](*,)

Could you have missed it on the tests? I know I’d likely miss mine if I only did 1 opk a day. Is CM showing any signs of being fertile?


----------



## MadamRose

@ciz also how are you leaving testing so long I’m not expecting a positive OPK until Friday (I’m guess ovulation Saturday) but due to test just 2 days after you


----------



## ciz

MadamRose said:


> Could you have missed it on the tests? I know I’d likely miss mine if I only did 1 opk a day. Is CM showing any signs of being fertile?

My cm isn’t showing any sign of change so that’s why only been doing 1 a day at the moment, the past 2 days it was increasing but back down today. I’m hoping from now till next week we get ovulation otherwise it’s looking like my cycle isn’t sorted itself out yet.


----------



## MadamRose

ciz said:


> My cm isn’t showing any sign of change so that’s why only been doing 1 a day at the moment, the past 2 days it was increasing but back down today. I’m hoping from now till next week we get ovulation otherwise it’s looking like my cycle isn’t sorted itself out yet.

I’ll keep my fingers crossed that your test peaks soon!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies.

Cd2 here really hate being right back at the start again.
Woke up flooded out and had to do a load of washing today urghhh.
I've started taking 2 Galatanised macca root capsules now so from 500mg to 1000mg.
Also started the Folate and still taking my B vitamin complex and vitamin D. 

And I've ordered the clear blue 4 days opks because there on offer on Amazon.


Gonna use my pregmate strip OPKs from cd8 onwards and will start using the clear blue ones from cd 10.

I don't ovulate until day 13 to 15 so don't want to start them to early.

If ovulation is on cd15 again I will test at 11dpo which will be December 22nd:)

Really hoping for that Christmas :bfp:


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Cd2 here really hate being right back at the start again.
> Woke up flooded out and had to do a load of washing today urghhh.
> I've started taking 2 Galatanised macca root capsules now so from 500mg to 1000mg.
> Also started the Folate and still taking my B vitamin complex and vitamin D.
> 
> And I've ordered the clear blue 4 days opks because there on offer on Amazon.
> View attachment 1091007
> 
> 
> Gonna use my pregmate strip OPKs from cd8 onwards and will start using the clear blue ones from cd 10.
> 
> I don't ovulate until day 13 to 15 so don't want to start them to early.
> 
> If ovulation is on cd15 again I will test at 11dpo which will be December 22nd:)
> 
> Really hoping for that Christmas :bfp:

Oh that’s a good price. Im tempted but I’ve got enough to last me this cycle abs don’t want to buy any for next cycle if I don’t need them. 

Sorry your AF is causing problems. Fingers cross by the end of December it will all be worth it


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> Oh that’s a good price. Im tempted but I’ve got enough to last me this cycle abs don’t want to buy any for next cycle if I don’t need them.
> 
> Sorry your AF is causing problems. Fingers cross by the end of December it will all be worth it


I went and checked them out in Boots and they were £45:shock:
So when I see them for that cheap on Amazon I thought why not lol.
I've gone through so many OPKs its crazy. 
Never used these b4 tho so I'm excited to use them. 
Hopefully they will bring me my rainbow for christmas :xmas12:


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> I went and checked them out in Boots and they were £45:shock:
> So when I see them for that cheap on Amazon I thought why not lol.
> I've gone through so many OPKs its crazy.
> Never used these b4 tho so I'm excited to use them.
> Hopefully they will bring me my rainbow for christmas :xmas12:

When I used them last cycle I think I got 3 or 4 days of flashing and the solid. I didn’t get donations until solid day after. This time I think my donations will mainly be flashing but if I get solid over weekend my donor is up for an extra donation!


----------



## wantingagirl

Can you add me for 22nd dec plz


----------



## MadamRose

wantingagirl said:


> Can you add me for 22nd dec plz

Good luck


----------



## Rach87

Dh and I just decided to start trying again for a 3rd. Feels so weird to be back here, we thought we were all done after 2. Its only been 2 days since we started and I may have just missed my ovulation window but I guess we’ll see anyway. Will be testing around Dec 11th :)


----------



## MadamRose

Rach87 said:


> Dh and I just decided to start trying again for a 3rd. Feels so weird to be back here, we thought we were all done after 2. Its only been 2 days since we started and I may have just missed my ovulation window but I guess we’ll see anyway. Will be testing around Dec 11th :)

Good luck :dust:


----------



## MadamRose

16 testers for December so far and nicely spread across December too. Fingers crossed for some lovely Christmas :bfp:


----------



## loeylo

I’m pretty sure I’m here officially now, cd31 (nearly 32) of a normally 28 day cycle. I guess this now means that I have no idea when I’m testing. I did think 24th but now it’s looking more like new year.


----------



## MadamRose

loeylo said:


> I’m pretty sure I’m here officially now, cd31 (nearly 32) of a normally 28 day cycle. I guess this now means that I have no idea when I’m testing. I did think 24th but now it’s looking more like new year.

I hope you aren’t out and still get a BFP if you are out I hope AF shows soon so you can test in December

have you tried a warm bath it may be coincidence but my AF started the morning after I had a relaxing bath in the evening before


----------



## Suggerhoney

This is TMI but sometimes dtd can get AF going. If ure feeling up to it mite be worth a try. It sucks being in limbo waiting for AF hope it shows soon hon.


----------



## Bevziibubble

wantingagirl said:


> Can you add me for 22nd dec plz

 Good luck hun!! ❤️


----------



## Bevziibubble

Rach87 said:


> Dh and I just decided to start trying again for a 3rd. Feels so weird to be back here, we thought we were all done after 2. Its only been 2 days since we started and I may have just missed my ovulation window but I guess we’ll see anyway. Will be testing around Dec 11th :)

 Welcome back and good luck :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

loeylo said:


> I’m pretty sure I’m here officially now, cd31 (nearly 32) of a normally 28 day cycle. I guess this now means that I have no idea when I’m testing. I did think 24th but now it’s looking more like new year.

 I hope AF arrives soon so you can start the new cycle. Good luck ❤️


----------



## loeylo

MadamRose said:


> I hope you aren’t out and still get a BFP if you are out I hope AF shows soon so you can test in December
> 
> have you tried a warm bath it may be coincidence but my AF started the morning after I had a relaxing bath in the evening before

I’m actually running a bath right now but I’m not sure it’ll do anything, I have a bath every evening lol. Thanks for the tip anyway!


----------



## Suggerhoney

loeylo said:


> I’m actually running a bath right now but I’m not sure it’ll do anything, I have a bath every evening lol. Thanks for the tip anyway!


Sorry AF is still a no show hon and ure still in limbo](*,)


----------



## loeylo

Suggerhoney said:


> This is TMI but sometimes dtd can get AF going. If ure feeling up to it mite be worth a try. It sucks being in limbo waiting for AF hope it shows soon hon.

Yeah I feel totally fine physically and we haven’t dtd in a few days because we don’t like to do it when bleeding, and I was sure my period would arrive.

it can sometimes bring it on for me which is why we normally avoid from the evening before I’m due. Which is fine because I’m normally so regular.


----------



## loeylo

Suggerhoney said:


> Sorry AF is still a no show hon and ure still in limbo](*,)

thanks, it’s so annoying. I’ve got more opk this month because I want to know if I am ovulating late or if my luteal phase is longer. I feel I knew my cycles really well but everything seems so different.

I’m hoping my weight isn’t stopping my cycles. I’m overweight but wouldn’t think I was so fat that my cycles would be impacted but now I’m doubting that (I’m a U.K. size 12-14)


----------



## loeylo

Bevziibubble said:


> I hope AF arrives soon so you can start the new cycle. Good luck ❤️

Thank you


----------



## loeylo

Sorry im serial posting, I still can’t master the multi reply thing! 

I bought 10 opks today, some more conception vitamins and I’m going to add low dose aspirin this month too. 

my fiancé thinks that ive been pregnant this month too, because I do have a few symptoms like heightened smell. I don’t know if I agree with him.


----------



## Bevziibubble

loeylo said:


> I’m actually running a bath right now but I’m not sure it’ll do anything, I have a bath every evening lol. Thanks for the tip anyway!

 Hope the bath will help :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

loeylo said:


> Sorry im serial posting, I still can’t master the multi reply thing!
> 
> I bought 10 opks today, some more conception vitamins and I’m going to add low dose aspirin this month too.
> 
> 
> I really hope the bath helps to hon. And a UK 12 to 14 isn't big hon so I wudnt think it wud be that at all.
> Either ure pregnant and tests just are not showing yet (it does happen)
> 
> or maybe ure luetal phase is longer or later ovulation?
> Good idea to do opks.
> 
> be carful with Asprin i was taking low dose aspirin in the hope it wud stop the chemicals but i was warned by a few ladies that have had fertility treatment told me not to start taking aspirin until I get a line on a pregnancy test because its a blood thinner and can thin the urtrus lining resulting in early miscarriage.
> 
> But I've had another chemical since ive stopped taking the aspirin to.:shrug:
> 
> I'm just gonna wait and see what the doctor at the recurrent miscarriage unit tells me to do on Thursday.


----------



## Suggerhoney

_Sorry hon i did reply but u just need to click on the box to see it. 
_


----------



## loeylo

Bath and sex haven’t helped. I really don’t feel pregnant and I’ve been pregnant 5 times now so I feel like I’d know, or at least have a positive test. 

my luteal phase has always been 14 days so I hope I’m not having issues that side of my cycle. Hoping I just ovulated later, my ovulation tests were rubbish last month - 2 of them didn’t work at all, from a box of 5. 

I am hoping that the aspirin might help my cycle come back. I took aspirin with dd and. EPAs said it shouldn’t do much since it’s such a small dose. I’ll maybe take it every second day. I feel I need to do something different.

I feel ridiculous that we have only been ntnp one month and trying one month and I’m freaking out that something is wrong. 

my best friend has an early scan tomorrow due to pain and bleeding and another one of my friends just gave birth 5 weeks early. It’s all so scary!


----------



## Suggerhoney

*Hope u get answers soon. 
Try not to worry im sure nothing is wrong and as u said u have only just started trying. 
We been trying for over 9 months and I'm totally freeking out that something is wrong. 
Having 4 chemicals in a row just isn't normal. 
I'm so scared there going to run more tests and tell me bad news. 
But for now I'm going to try to stay positive. 
Its hard tho. 
Hoping I get my sticky baby BFP b4 they even get a chance to do more tests. 
The appointment on Thursday is only a phone appointment so they can't do much over the phone. 

Just worried with me turning 41 on 17th December and hubby turning 46 in May that we may never get our rainbow

Hope AF shows soon. *


----------



## MinnieMcMoose

Hi Ladies, I'd like to join you for December testing please.
Earliest I've ever had a BFP is 11dpo, so can you please put me down for December 16th? That's a bit of a guess as I've taken Letrozole/Femara this month. Really hoping this might be our month!


----------



## MadamRose

MinnieMcMoose said:


> Hi Ladies, I'd like to join you for December testing please.
> Earliest I've ever had a BFP is 11dpo, so can you please put me down for December 16th? That's a bit of a guess as I've taken Letrozole/Femara this month. Really hoping this might be our month!

Good luck you test on the same day as me and I’ll also be 11DPO! Well if my cycle is normal this time after it being 6 days longer than normal in November. Baby dust :dust:


----------



## Suggerhoney

MinnieMcMoose said:


> Hi Ladies, I'd like to join you for December testing please.
> Earliest I've ever had a BFP is 11dpo, so can you please put me down for December 16th? That's a bit of a guess as I've taken Letrozole/Femara this month. Really hoping this might be our month!


Good luck


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rach87 said:


> Dh and I just decided to start trying again for a 3rd. Feels so weird to be back here, we thought we were all done after 2. Its only been 2 days since we started and I may have just missed my ovulation window but I guess we’ll see anyway. Will be testing around Dec 11th :)

We were done at 3 for 2.5 years then changed our minds and wanted a 4th lol :) GL, hope you managed to get in the fertile window this month!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

December is busy already! 8 pages and it’s still November XD. Excited to see some tests!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

MinnieMcMoose said:


> Hi Ladies, I'd like to join you for December testing please.
> Earliest I've ever had a BFP is 11dpo, so can you please put me down for December 16th? That's a bit of a guess as I've taken Letrozole/Femara this month. Really hoping this might be our month!

. 
 Good luck!! :)


----------



## J_and_D

@MadamRose can u put me down for the 8th please

Also I'm cd15 and still no positive opk. I'm thinking I'm going to have another short luteal phase... have you done anything to try and extend it?


----------



## KatVM

*CD16 today. I usually ovulate on CD20. BD last night and this morning and hoping another one tonight before bed, then once a day till Thursday. *

Month #6 of trying to conceive our second! Feeling super hormonal today (mood swings, exhausted). 

Fingers crossed December is our month. 

Does anyone have any suggestions for supplements to take?


----------



## Bevziibubble

@KatVM Fingers crossed this is your month :dust:


----------



## Lozb

Cd 7 on night shift tonight, few more hours and home to take my son to school and then to bed for few hours.


----------



## MadamRose

@loeylo hope you get some answers soon.

@J_and_D good luck I’ll add you to the first page. I have a 10 day luteal phase abs haven’t done anything to try and extend it yet. I said I would if I’ve not conceived by the new year but know other ladies on here have. 

@KatVM good luck :dust:

@Lozb dont envy you with the night shift


----------



## MadamRose

Some of you ladies chart. Any reason for this dip this morning. BBT was at 5.45 rather than 6 as I woke up early but seems like a big drop for 15 mins and I thought I temp was going to be up this morning as I feel warmer.


----------



## J_and_D

@MadamRose other ladies have conceived with a 10 day LP or other ladies have found ways to extend thier LP?


----------



## MadamRose

J_and_D said:


> @MadamRose other ladies have conceived with a 10 day LP or other ladies have found ways to extend thier LP?

Both I think 10 days is short but it isn’t the shortest. I mentioned it to my doctor when I rang last cycle due to being late and she didn’t seem to think it was an issue


----------



## Reiko_ctu

MadamRose said:


> Some of you ladies chart. Any reason for this dip this morning. BBT was at 5.45 rather than 6 as I woke up early but seems like a big drop for 15 mins and I thought I temp was going to be up this morning as I feel warmer.
> 
> View attachment 1091058

15 mins can make a bit of a difference, if you actually change the time on your app they will give you an open circle instead of a dot. But also, sleeping with your mouth open maybe?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

J_and_D said:


> @MadamRose other ladies have conceived with a 10 day LP or other ladies have found ways to extend thier LP?

10 days is the minimum "healthy" I think... 11 might be preferable but I don't think if you went to a fertility specialist they'd be super concerned about a 10 day LP... but ways to lengthen it, a B-100 complex vitamin, and vitamin C are the things that are proven to help if I remember my research correctly! And... I think Vitex (chaste berry) also is helpful!


----------



## loeylo

Cd1 today. 
My app has me down to test on the 28th best on a 28 day cycle, but I think 1st Jan is more realistic based on this month, which was 32 days.


----------



## MadamRose

loeylo said:


> Cd1 today.
> My app has me down to test on the 28th best on a 28 day cycle, but I think 1st Jan is more realistic based on this month, which was 32 days.

Bless you glad you finally got some answers. Maybe test on 31st then it’s a super way to end the year?


----------



## MadamRose

Reiko_ctu said:


> 15 mins can make a bit of a difference, if you actually change the time on your app they will give you an open circle instead of a dot. But also, sleeping with your mouth open maybe?

Really? I thought about 15 mins was okay. I honestly was convinced it was going to increase as I felt hotter so who knows


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> Some of you ladies chart. Any reason for this dip this morning. BBT was at 5.45 rather than 6 as I woke up early but seems like a big drop for 15 mins and I thought I temp was going to be up this morning as I feel warmer.
> 
> View attachment 1091058


Hi hon if I don’t sleep well my temp can drop a lot. But sometimes u can just have random drops. My temp drops a bit on ovulation day.



J_and_D said:


> @MadamRose other ladies have conceived with a 10 day LP or other ladies have found ways to extend thier LP?

I have a very long 16 day LP and I was looking at ways I cud shorten it to 14 days but a 16 day LP is normol and the only thing that came up was how to lenghan it.
So I had a look so I cud help any ladies out that have a short LP.
Vitamin C
B vitamin complex
Macca Root.

Macca root is very good for fertility and implantation. But it’s generally a great supper food for all sorts of health benefits.
I’ve been taking it for about a month now. After my 4th chemical pregnancy in a row I was told about it on here and how it helps aid implantation and prevent early miscarriages. Just need to fall pregnant again now and pray that it works and I don’t have any more losses. Good luck I really hope that helps.




loeylo said:


> Cd1 today.
> My app has me down to test on the 28th best on a 28 day cycle, but I think 1st Jan is more realistic based on this month, which was 32 days.

Finally hon so glad she finally made a appearance and ure now on a new cycle.


AFM CD4 still bleeding and to be honest I’m feeling a bit down.
I just really want a Christmas BFP so much. I’m going to be absolutely gutted if all I get is BFNs.
And I’m so worried about having more losses.

I will be 41 on the 17th December and it’s just filling me with fear that time is running out.
If we don’t catch this cycle then next cycle will be our 11th cycle ttc,

All I keep thinking about is how far pregnant I wud be now if I didn’t have the 4 losses and it makes me feel so sad.

I was looking in some other forums and there was ladies in there That was in these testing threads with me, and there about to give birth to there babies. And I’m happy for them but I’m sad that I’m still here and still not pregnant.
I feel so horrible saying that. But it’s just so hard when u have been trying and trying for ages.
:cry:


----------



## Mum42crazy

Ok I am going crazy this morning my IC arrived I wasn’t going to test but I did and it was completely blank but it was with no hold, anyway the rest of the day I really noticed cramping!!! So I thought why not I have loads of tests to blow through that this is what I am seeing,


I can only be 6/7dpo!!! These are easy home tests!!! What is going on??? HELP


----------



## Mum42crazy

I’m so sorry I just have to post, I am going completely crazy!!! So this next one is the one I did with no hold this morning very white and the one a did 30 minutes ago!!!! Need some help here


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hey ladies!! 
New to this group, should ovulate Dec 10th so can you put me down for testing the 18th? :) Thanks! 

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Mum42crazy I didn't want to Read n Run, but i definately can see a line. Although I am confused if you just ovulated...or are 6/7 dpo?! How long after did you take the photo? The ink seems wonky. :O Hopefully tomorrow morning will be clearer. 
I hope for you that that is the start of a good and strong BFP! ;)


----------



## Sianylw

Hello,

TTC #2,
Medicated cycle, clomid, metformin and a trigger shot. Have to wait until trigger is out of system so will be testing 14DPO

Testing date will be 12th Dec unless AF gets me first!

good luck all x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Welcome and good luck :)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi hon if I don’t sleep well my temp can drop a lot. But sometimes u can just have random drops. My temp drops a bit on ovulation day.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a very long 16 day LP and I was looking at ways I cud shorten it to 14 days but a 16 day LP is normol and the only thing that came up was how to lenghan it.
> So I had a look so I cud help any ladies out that have a short LP.
> Vitamin C
> B vitamin complex
> Macca Root.
> 
> Macca root is very good for fertility and implantation. But it’s generally a great supper food for all sorts of health benefits.
> I’ve been taking it for about a month now. After my 4th chemical pregnancy in a row I was told about it on here and how it helps aid implantation and prevent early miscarriages. Just need to fall pregnant again now and pray that it works and I don’t have any more losses. Good luck I really hope that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally hon so glad she finally made a appearance and ure now on a new cycle.
> 
> 
> AFM CD4 still bleeding and to be honest I’m feeling a bit down.
> I just really want a Christmas BFP so much. I’m going to be absolutely gutted if all I get is BFNs.
> And I’m so worried about having more losses.
> 
> I will be 41 on the 17th December and it’s just filling me with fear that time is running out.
> If we don’t catch this cycle then next cycle will be our 11th cycle ttc,
> 
> All I keep thinking about is how far pregnant I wud be now if I didn’t have the 4 losses and it makes me feel so sad.
> 
> I was looking in some other forums and there was ladies in there That was in these testing threads with me, and there about to give birth to there babies. And I’m happy for them but I’m sad that I’m still here and still not pregnant.
> I feel so horrible saying that. But it’s just so hard when u have been trying and trying for ages.
> :cry:

I’m so sorry about the way you’re feeling hun. I had dates in my phone up till 14 weeks and was seeing that after my CP and it did make me sad :(. I hope Christmas is your BFP xx


----------



## MadamRose

@Mum42crazy I can see something - use FMU and maybe you’ll be the first definitely positive of December!!! 

@sallyhansen76 welcome :) I’ll add you to the front page a little later :) 

@Sianylw good luck - hope this cycle goes well - I’ll add you to the front page later 

@Suggerhoney im sorry you are feeling really down. I am keeping everything crossed for you Christmas BFP if anyone deserve it you do. I still think about my Angel on their due day every year. It does get easier though :hugs:and I did have a rubbish night sleep so maybe that explains the weird temp thanks


----------



## LuvallmyH

I got a blazing + opk yesterday cd10! So tomorrow is the tww!

@Mum42crazy i clearly see that line but there is so much dye run I’d be skeptical. I hope it’s a nice line tomorrow!!!


----------



## babybears25

Hi @sallyhansen76 & @Sianylw welcome and good luck! 

We’re all very hopeful that this thread is going to be lucky!! Lots of BFPs in time for Christmas :xmas12:


----------



## Rach87

Reiko_ctu said:


> We were done at 3 for 2.5 years then changed our minds and wanted a 4th lol :) GL, hope you managed to get in the fertile window this month!!

Thanks! I remember you and a couple others in this thread from before! I noticed too your babes were born the same years as mine :) Maybe we can have a 3rd together!


----------



## Rach87

@Reiko_ctu I just noticed you got a BFP yesterday! Congrats!!


----------



## J_and_D

@Mum42crazy theres so much dye on there I'm not sure I would trust it yet. I've never had that happen to me before.

@Suggerhoney @Reiko_ctu @MadamRose thanks for the advise... I'll look into the vitamins/supplements and get to ordering


----------



## MadamRose

Ugh I just had what seemed to be EWCM it was around 30 mins ago (having not been to the bathroom for 5 hours) but not it’s back to being dry/slightly creamy (sorry if TMI) it’s just coincidence right? My clear blue two hormone are still on low and normal OPKs are now showing any signs of peak just yet. 
I’m panicking as I can’t get a donation til Wednesday


----------



## Mum42crazy

So i took another one, this is with no hold and photo taken in the right time, it was weak my pee I had only gone 45 minutes before and got those lines, but I had to just double check, I couldn’t post straight away because I had some parent meetings online, the top one is unedited I can see a line maybe you can’t, the one under is the same test tweaked a little so you can see what I can in real life... weak pee remember.... I will test tomorrow 


the line is there, just can’t get in to show up well in the photos..... but I do know it is early and maybe tomorrow they’ll be nothing to show, but a girl can hope!


----------



## MadamRose

@LuvallmyH yay for the blazing OPK!


----------



## MadamRose

Mum42crazy said:


> So i took another one, this is with no hold and photo taken in the right time, it was weak my pee I had only gone 45 minutes before and got those lines, but I had to just double check, I couldn’t post straight away because I had some parent meetings online, the top one is unedited I can see a line maybe you can’t, the one under is the same test tweaked a little so you can see what I can in real life... weak pee remember.... I will test tomorrow
> View attachment 1091075
> 
> View attachment 1091076
> 
> the line is there, just can’t get in to show up well in the photos..... but I do know it is early and maybe tomorrow they’ll be nothing to show, but a girl can hope!

I definitely see something definitely need to a FMU test tomorrow - fingers crossed!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Mum42crazy I can see a line too! 
Im betting FMU will give you a better line! Fx'd!


----------



## ciz

MadamRose said:


> Ugh I just had what seemed to be EWCM it was around 30 mins ago (having not been to the bathroom for 5 hours) but not it’s back to being dry/slightly creamy (sorry if TMI) it’s just coincidence right? My clear blue two hormone are still on low and normal OPKs are now showing any signs of peak just yet.
> I’m panicking as I can’t get a donation til Wednesday

I get random ewcm but it’s not fertile. I’ve notice that it’s the true ewcm when it continues not just the odd blob. Just keep an eye on your opks closely :)


----------



## ciz

Mum42crazy said:


> So i took another one, this is with no hold and photo taken in the right time, it was weak my pee I had only gone 45 minutes before and got those lines, but I had to just double check, I couldn’t post straight away because I had some parent meetings online, the top one is unedited I can see a line maybe you can’t, the one under is the same test tweaked a little so you can see what I can in real life... weak pee remember.... I will test tomorrow
> View attachment 1091075
> 
> View attachment 1091076
> 
> the line is there, just can’t get in to show up well in the photos..... but I do know it is early and maybe tomorrow they’ll be nothing to show, but a girl can hope!

Keeping everything crossed it’s a definite bfp :)


----------



## J_and_D

@Mum42crazy I see a line! Yay!!!


----------



## J_and_D

Well I'm cd16 and STILL no positive on opk


----------



## MadamRose

ciz said:


> I get random ewcm but it’s not fertile. I’ve notice that it’s the true ewcm when it continues not just the odd blob. Just keep an eye on your opks closely :)

Thanks OPK is 100 % negative I just did one to make sure


----------



## Rach87

Mum42crazy said:


> So i took another one, this is with no hold and photo taken in the right time, it was weak my pee I had only gone 45 minutes before and got those lines, but I had to just double check, I couldn’t post straight away because I had some parent meetings online, the top one is unedited I can see a line maybe you can’t, the one under is the same test tweaked a little so you can see what I can in real life... weak pee remember.... I will test tomorrow
> View attachment 1091075
> 
> View attachment 1091076
> 
> the line is there, just can’t get in to show up well in the photos..... but I do know it is early and maybe tomorrow they’ll be nothing to show, but a girl can hope!

I see that line easily! Hoping for a sticky baby for you!


----------



## babybears25

@Mum42crazy i can easily see that line! Good luck for your next test x


----------



## MadamRose

@J_and_D when do you usually get positive OPK? How often do you test? What cycle length are you normally? 

@Mum42crazy looking forward to seeing tomorrow’s test hoping it’s the first :bfp: of many for December!


----------



## Mum42crazy

MadamRose said:


> Ugh I just had what seemed to be EWCM it was around 30 mins ago (having not been to the bathroom for 5 hours) but not it’s back to being dry/slightly creamy (sorry if TMI) it’s just coincidence right? My clear blue two hormone are still on low and normal OPKs are now showing any signs of peak just yet.
> I’m panicking as I can’t get a donation til Wednesday

Don’t panic if the OPK isn’t positive then you have time, I sometimes get ewcm but it only lasts an hour or so. You’ll get there on Wednesday.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@MadamRose don't panic hon. I can have up to 5 to 6 days of fertile cm b4 ovulation happens. 
Hope the opks stay negative until the right time for you. Thanks for being so kind hon. I really hope we all get BFPs wudnt that be the best. 



Hi to all the new ladies 

Welcome and wishing u all lots of luck. 


My clear blue digital 4 days fertile tests arrived today and I've put them in the bathroom cupboard for now. 
I don't ovulate until day 13 to 15 so will cracked them open on cd10. There's 20 sticks so I have plenty and still have my pregmate opks and got some cheapies from boots but there's only 5 so will start them on day 10 to. 

Only ob cd4 so have ages until ovulation and being in the 2ww again. 
:coffee:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## J_and_D

@MadamRose normally I'm 28 days and I O on cd15. The last several cycle have been wierd. Ranging from 26-35 days. Last month I got a positive on CD 17 and I saw an increase starting cd15. As soon as I see the increase I start testing 2-3 times a day. Cuz I'll get a peak and it'll be gone all on the same day. I skipped O a couple months ago (like I said, my cycles have been wierd last few months). And of course I have the dreaded "I'm an older mom" fears....


----------



## MadamRose

Mum42crazy said:


> Don’t panic if the OPK isn’t positive then you have time, I sometimes get ewcm but it only lasts an hour or so. You’ll get there on Wednesday.

Tbh I’m not expecting EWCM til Thursday or Friday I’m getting donations CD11/12/13 and usually get positive OPK on 13 thought it was better to have the :spermy: there ready 

@Suggerhoney CD10 sounds good to start the clear blue ones they will start to flash when they detect a prolonged oestrogen rise then turn from flashing to static when LH rises. I think last time I used them I got 3 or 4 days flashing before my static smiley.

yes CM has gone back to creamy again so definitely just randomness - I’m hoping for flashing tomorrow or Wednesday. 

@J_and_D hugs do you temp chart or anything? I mean I know it doesn’t do anything until after ovulation but it might help you get more insight. Hope you get a positive opk soon? !


----------



## J_and_D

@MadamRose no, I lack the discipline tbh lol... I have an appt in Jan and I'm going to talk to the doc about getting my hormones test. Thanks, me too fx for a +opk


----------



## MadamRose

I’ve got POAS obsession and I’ve not even gone past ovulation yet. Normally at this point I’d only be doing 1 OPK a day but I’m doing 3 or 4 :rofl:


----------



## sallyhansen76

@MadamRose :headspin: Loving the OPK's. If i had any I'd be doing just as many! lol


----------



## Mum42crazy

So I know I am posting to much but anyway this is my last one, so I do agree that my very nice looking first test with the dye run may just be that a dye run, the photo I am posting is the two tests I took from the side you can see one is full of pink (the top one )where the dye has passed through and the white one was my hopeful start of something, I did read that it didn’t really matter as long as the test had a solid test line but it’s so strange that after the control line it’s just full of dye... not saying it’s not a maybe because of the second test, but not really expecting two line tomorrow:(


----------



## MadamRose

sallyhansen76 said:


> @MadamRose :headspin: Loving the OPK's. If i had any I'd be doing just as many! lol

I may have ordered 90 :rofl: that’s on top of the clear blue dual hormone one I’m also using :wacko:



Mum42crazy said:


> So I know I am posting to much but anyway this is my last one, so I do agree that my very nice looking first test with the dye run may just be that a dye run, the photo I am posting is the two tests I took from the side you can see one is full of pink (the top one )where the dye has passed through and the white one was my hopeful start of something, I did read that it didn’t really matter as long as the test had a solid test line but it’s so strange that after the control line it’s just full of dye... not saying it’s not a maybe because of the second test, but not really expecting two line tomorrow:(
> View attachment 1091083

all you can do is test in the morning - how many DPO are you? Do you have a FRER you could use?


----------



## Deethehippy

Mum42crazy said:


> So I know I am posting to much but anyway this is my last one, so I do agree that my very nice looking first test with the dye run may just be that a dye run, the photo I am posting is the two tests I took from the side you can see one is full of pink (the top one )where the dye has passed through and the white one was my hopeful start of something, I did read that it didn’t really matter as long as the test had a solid test line but it’s so strange that after the control line it’s just full of dye... not saying it’s not a maybe because of the second test, but not really expecting two line tomorrow:(
> View attachment 1091083

You're still very early so even if todays tests had a dye problem there is still plenty of time! Average implantation is 8-10 DPO and then can take a few days to get the HCG to your pee. Good luck..there is still a chance.


----------



## MadamRose

20 of us here and due to test during December - I’m so glad it’s finally December tomorrow. Hopefully December will be a lucky month for lots of us. I’m trying to not get my hopes up but it’s hard when both my daughters were Cycle 2 and one of them was a 24th December test date!


----------



## Deethehippy

Is it ok if I hang out in this group now that November is ended? I am still testing and no sign of AF yet.. Maybe I could be added for testing this Friday or something? (AF is due Sunday I think..I have a 15-16 day Luteal) My testing time next cycle would be New years day or thereabouts so I would need to join January thread for that one.
Wishing everyone lots of luck!


----------



## MadamRose

Deethehippy said:


> Is it ok if I hang out in this group now that November is ended? I am still testing and no sign of AF yet.. Maybe I could be added for testing this Friday or something? (AF is due Sunday I think..I have a 15-16 day Luteal) My testing time next cycle would be New years day or thereabouts so I would need to join January thread for that one.
> Wishing everyone lots of luck!

Yes come and join us :) if you need a new cycle (fingers crossed you won’t) maybe you should test on the 31st December instead

I can’t believe how few BFPs November seemed to have. Let’s hope December is a lot better!!!


----------



## J_and_D

CD16 and tested evening opk. Still very low at 0.21 and I'm having one of the ttc "low" days. Beating myself up with all kinds of negativity. I don't think I'm going to ovulate. If I do ovulate, my LP will probably be too short for anything to actually happen. If I dont ovulate, that'll be the 2nd time in the last 4 months. And that's never happened to me before. I've never missed a month (that I know of). Another month will be gone. Another month older. Maybe I wont be able to have another child cuz of my age. My appt for the doctor isnt until January. Just feeling a little defeated I guess and wanting to vent it


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hug:


----------



## KatVM

MadamRose said:


> 20 of us here and due to test during December - I’m so glad it’s finally December tomorrow. Hopefully December will be a lucky month for lots of us. I’m trying to not get my hopes up but it’s hard when both my daughters were Cycle 2 and one of them was a 24th December test date!

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## MadamRose

J_and_D said:


> CD16 and tested evening opk. Still very low at 0.21 and I'm having one of the ttc "low" days. Beating myself up with all kinds of negativity. I don't think I'm going to ovulate. If I do ovulate, my LP will probably be too short for anything to actually happen. If I dont ovulate, that'll be the 2nd time in the last 4 months. And that's never happened to me before. I've never missed a month (that I know of). Another month will be gone. Another month older. Maybe I wont be able to have another child cuz of my age. My appt for the doctor isnt until January. Just feeling a little defeated I guess and wanting to vent it

:hugs:

Sorry you are feeling down. Normally your luteal phase should stay the same unless you are doing something to extend it etc. So you for ovulate late you AF might come late


----------



## MadamRose

I was hoping I’d get my first flashing smiley today to give me 3 flashing ones CD 10/11/12 and then solid on CD13. But it was low again today. Now I’m keeping fingers crossed that I get flashing tomorrow so CD 11/12/13 and solid on 14 (donor has said he can do extra donation on CD 14 if needed)


----------



## Mum42crazy

So an update, I tested this morning, and yup you guessed it’s a BFN, feel a bit of a fool anyway there is a shadow but I couldn’t get it on a photo it’s that light and I am not convinced it’s even a line, I am upset but it is still early and I do have a few days of testing to go.

I do feel like something is happening in my body, but not sure about even that, I hate second guessing myself so I’ll test this afternoon again and hopefully over the next few days of testing something will happen and I will get that BFP! Have a great day!


----------



## MadamRose

Mum42crazy said:


> So an update, I tested this morning, and yup you guessed it’s a BFN, feel a bit of a fool anyway there is a shadow but I couldn’t get it on a photo it’s that light and I am not convinced it’s even a line, I am upset but it is still early and I do have a few days of testing to go.
> 
> I do feel like something is happening in my body, but not sure about even that, I hate second guessing myself so I’ll test this afternoon again and hopefully over the next few days of testing something will happen and I will get that BFP! Have a great day!

Still early days - maybe get a FRER if you can and take in a day or two?


----------



## Mum42crazy

MadamRose said:


> Still early days - maybe get a FRER if you can and take in a day or two?

I think I am going to wait for a FRER till the weekend or I get bolder lines on these IC, I’m in no rush to buy FRER at the moment, if it had been a positive a clear positive this morning then I would have but I still think it’s too early and if I hadn’t had that dye run ( wasn’t even a dry run it was a dye pool) I just would have waited anyway. Fingers crossed I will get that BFP!


----------



## GemmaG

Bit of a shock for me being back in here..... not quite expected. Long story short I’m ovulating early! Not my usual day 14. Day 11- today. DTD Sunday so obviously that has caught us short as we are using naturally family planning until my husbands vasectomy in the New Year . I have ordered the morning after pill that arrives today but I think I’m too late as I’ve had ovulation pain....... not quite prepared for a BFP. I already have 3 kids and baby is only 8 months old. Very unsure how I feel but please put me down for testing 9th December should be 8dpo by then or there abouts. Hopefully it’s okay me being here it’s very different being on the other side of the fence this time. But could do with the support.


----------



## ciz

Still negative opk ](*,) 

I’m gonna have to change my test date but will leave it a couple days and see if anything happens.


----------



## Bevziibubble

FX


----------



## Suggerhoney

Cd5 for me today. 5 more days and I can start the clear blue 4days opks. Mite start the cheapies on cd8 which I know is early as ovulation won’t be untill day 13 to 15 or so even later this month because I’ve upped the macca root from 500 to 1000mg. 
Really hope they work and I don’t have anymore miscarriages. 

I keep wondering what the reacurrent miscarriage doctor is going to say to me during my tellaphone appointment on Thursday morning. 
Scared he’s gonna say something about my age and refuse to do any further investigation because of our ages. 

My birthday is in 17 days and turning 41 does not fill me with any hope. If I struggled at 40 getting and staying pregnant then I can’t see 41 being any better.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope that your doctor will be helpful and not dismissive :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

@GemmaG hope you end up with the result you want

@ciz sorrt your cycle is causing issues hope you get a positive opk soon. Let me know new date when you decide and I’ll change it. 

@Mum42crazy I hope you get an answer soon.

@Suggerhoney hope the doctor is useful and helpful for you let us know what happens


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Mum42crazy Sorry it was BFN this morning, but still early. FX'd for you. 
@Suggerhoney I hope the Dr is helpful as well. 
@MadamRose Hopefully see a smiley soon. Good though that the donation can still happen the 14th! FX'd for you.


----------



## Alligator

Hi ladies, I will catch up later but it's finally December yay! For those following from previous months I was laid off but have one job offer currently, and waiting on another offer any moment now (which is my first choice). Crossing fingers - I'll feel a lot better TTC if I am employed! We've been trying for #2 since June but did take two months kind of 'off' in there..it'll happen when it happens. Hubby and I have been having ups and downs too. But we do want a second kiddo!

It's hard for me to get on and post with being home with my toddler all day - I find it hard to post on mobile and she's all over me if I get my laptop out LOL. So I try the mornings before she's up (like now). Once I'm working again I'll be on my computer all day and able to sneak a few moments! Fx that's soon.

What's everyone's plans for the holidays with the virus? Such a different year.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks ladies. I'm a bit disappointed its just a telephone appointment because I've already had my hormone levels checked and all was normal. Even FSH levels were normal so no peri menopause like the doctor at my doctors surgery first thought. Progesterone, and every hormone all normal.
So I was really hoping to get a scan to rule out anything on the inside like Fibroids or cysts or something worse.

Just praying there is nothing wrong with me or DH.
I know we can definitely still fall pregnant because I have 4 times this year but its the staying pregnant thats the problem.

Just really hope the Macca root works and if we do catch this cycle it is supper dupper sticky and healthy and viable and will be a healthy take home baby[-o&lt;


----------



## MadamRose

My lunch time test is just an anomaly right? I hadn’t been to the toilet since like 7.30am and I took me 1hour to to look at the test (not the 30 mins max suggested- panicking now)


----------



## ciz

MadamRose said:


> My lunch time test is just an anomaly right? I hadn’t been to the toilet since like 7.30am and I took me 1hour to to look at the test (not the 30 mins max suggested- panicking now)
> 
> View attachment 1091126


----------



## ciz

@MadamRose It still says low so I think your ok hun. Anymore sign of Ewcm? When do you usual ovulate ?


----------



## MadamRose

ciz said:


> @MadamRose It still says low so I think your ok hun. Anymore sign of Ewcm? When do you usual ovulate ?

No I’ve got creamy CM and I always get watery for a day before EWCM. Normally get a positive OPK on CD 13 so 3 more days never had one this dark this early. It went straight back down so hoping it was the length of hold and lack of fluids


----------



## Suggerhoney

I've had opks be very nearly positive and then back to very negative the next day and then get the peak a few days later. 
Hope ovulation holds off


----------



## topazicatzbet

Great news on the job front alligator. 

Suggerhoney at least if they think a scan is needed they will refer you for one. If you saw them in person you probably would have had to wait any way. 

I hope it goes well. 

AfM. Not much to report. Hoping the fact that I stopped bf ds3 doesn't mess my cycle up. Gonna start with opk tom just incase I go early.


----------



## Rach87

Hi Alligator! I remember you from the boards when I was ttc my 2nd. Hope you got the job you were wanting! Happy to see you back here. :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

topazicatzbet said:


> Great news on the job front alligator.
> 
> Suggerhoney at least if they think a scan is needed they will refer you for one. If you saw them in person you probably would have had to wait any way.
> 
> I hope it goes well.
> 
> AfM. Not much to report. Hoping the fact that I stopped bf ds3 doesn't mess my cycle up. Gonna start with opk tom just incase I go early.


Thats true hon never thought of it like that. 
I'm just hoping I will be pregnant so won't need any tests


----------



## sallyhansen76

MadamRose said:


> My lunch time test is just an anomaly right? I hadn’t been to the toilet since like 7.30am and I took me 1hour to to look at the test (not the 30 mins max suggested- panicking now)
> 
> View attachment 1091126

I think it is still not quite positive. Keep testing ;)


----------



## MadamRose

sallyhansen76 said:


> I think it is still not quite positive. Keep testing ;)

I don’t want it to be positive so very glad I’m be super worried if it was I shouldn’t get a positive until CD13


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Deethehippy did you test today??


----------



## ciz

MadamRose said:


> No I’ve got creamy CM and I always get watery for a day before EWCM. Normally get a positive OPK on CD 13 so 3 more days never had one this dark this early. It went straight back down so hoping it was the length of hold and lack of fluids

Ye I think your right what the reason could have been. Come on 3 more days for you +OPK :)


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney I started my check OPKs on CD 5 I've never had a positive before like CD 12 or 13 . I clearly have a POAS addiction as I'm taking 4 a day!:rofl: 41 definitely isnt that old in terms of having children any more - do not let him fob you off with something like age.

@Alligator congratulations on the job front. Hope things contine to settle with hubby too.

@ciz my tests dipped back down a little this evening so I am panicking less - they are a new batch so it could just be they measure slightly different to old batch.

@Deethehippy did you test?

As for me I am trying not to get to excited - i have my first donation of this cycle tomorrow evening. I have donations due for Wednesday, Thursday and Friday with an extra on saturday if needed depending on when my OPK and clearblue peak.


----------



## ciz

yay something finally changing. Starting to change shape hopefully ferning soon


----------



## MadamRose

ciz said:


> View attachment 1091136
> 
> yay something finally changing. Starting to change shape hopefully ferning soon

I think this ferning stuff is so fascinating


----------



## ciz

MadamRose said:


> I think this ferning stuff is so fascinating

If I do get the fern will post a pic for you to see hopefully with a decent +opk :)


----------



## MadamRose

ciz said:


> If I do get the fern will post a pic for you to see hopefully with a decent +opk :)

Please do :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Out of curiosity what is ferning lol.


----------



## ciz

Suggerhoney said:


> Out of curiosity what is ferning lol.

It’s a small microscope test. you put a small bit of saliva on the glass and look through the microscope. In your saliva when the estrogen starts (close to your ovulation) a fern pattern (fern like plant pattern) will start appearing in your saliva. I wouldn’t use this method on its own though. I go by cm and use opks too :)


----------



## MinnieMcMoose

Wow, this thread is getting busy, struggling to keep up already lol
I had a flashing smiley today on a CB digital dual indicator. I normally go straight from circle to solid smiley, so I'm taking it as a good sign that this Letrozole cycle is going to be better.

Had a phone appointment with my gynae today too. He's gonna get hubby sent for a new sperm test as his last one was on the low side of normal.
As for me, he was happy with the ovary scan I had the other day. Says I have a polycystic ovaries but not polycystic ovary syndrome! And the polycystic ovaries are a sign that my ovarian reserve is still high, which is great considering I'm a few weeks away from turning 39.


----------



## J_and_D

ciz said:


> Still negative opk ](*,)
> 
> I’m gonna have to change my test date but will leave it a couple days and see if anything happens.

What cd are you?


----------



## J_and_D

CD17 and still neg on opk....super bummed..


----------



## Bevziibubble

@ciz that's very interesting!


----------



## Bevziibubble

J_and_D said:


> CD17 and still neg on opk....super bummed..

 I hope you get a positive opk soon.


----------



## MadamRose

J_and_D said:


> CD17 and still neg on opk....super bummed..

Hope your positive shows up soon


----------



## MadamRose

Anyone ever had problems with the clear blue dual hormone? Last month I got 3 or 4 flashing faces before static. I got peak normal opk on CD 13 and static face on this on CD14. Today I’ve got up having had a blank circle yesterday and it’s gone straight to a static smiley. I don’t trust this is right as no EWCM and other OPKs are still pretty low. I’m so annoyed as I can’t even retest with it tomorrow ](*,)


----------



## KatVM

CD18 today! OPK is getting darker. Expecting to ovulate in the next 3 days. Going to start testing twice a day tomorrow. Usual ovulation day is day 20. 30 day cycle usually.


----------



## Mum42crazy

Good morning all, so I woke up this morning and went to the loo for a fmu test and the kids distracted me and it went down the loo with no test done](*,) but as I have loads of tests I squeezed out a tiny bit to dip the stick, it was very weak, I didn’t think I’d see anything, but after making my cuppa and sitting down I looked at it and saw a vvvvvvvvvfl. Now I think this is just outside the time limit but I’ll let you have a look, 8dpo.




Can you guys see anything?
Btw, I am extremely tried and moody, are those symptoms? or I’m I just moody and tried lol


----------



## Deethehippy

MadamRose - you don’t have to have EWCM to be ovulating and plenty of women get pregnant without it too. I think those smiley things are pretty accurate? Good luck, It’s all so stressful getting the timings right.

I tested yesterday (posted in my journal and the November thread) was stark white BFN. I think it’s the end of the road for me this cycle because a BFP is extremely unlikely now. I’m 12 DPO today and temps still level. Weirdest chart ever lol! Will probably test later this morning and waste my last few tests but it’s fine because I like to buy new tests each month and don’t have a humongous stash like some women (or I’d just pee on the lot!)
Hope everyone has a good day and good luck.


----------



## Deethehippy

Mum42crazy - I can see the line! Not sure if it has colour? How does it look in real life? I’ve never used that brand so not sure if they get faint lines ever.
Good luck!


----------



## Mum42crazy

Deethehippy said:


> Mum42crazy - I can see the line! Not sure if it has colour? How does it look in real life? I’ve never used that brand so not sure if they get faint lines ever.
> Good luck!

I am going to say..... it’s a faint line and for colour I am not sure 100%, this isn’t a BFP that is 100%sure maybe a 1% positive results. I’m so angry that I didn’t get a fmu, anyway something may or may not be brewing, I do feel extremely tried and moody and I really snapped at everyone last night, not sure if it just a bit of stress.
I hope your test today brings you two lines, fingers crossed.


----------



## Deethehippy

Mum42crazy said:


> I am going to say..... it’s a faint line and for colour I am not sure 100%, this isn’t a BFP that is 100%sure maybe a 1% positive results. I’m so angry that I didn’t get a fmu, anyway something may or may not be brewing, I do feel extremely tried and moody and I really snapped at everyone last night, not sure if it just a bit of stress.
> I hope your test today brings you two lines, fingers crossed.

I get a bit snappy at testing time, I think it’s the stress but I am a moody one anyway lol. I hope these are symptoms for you.


----------



## ciz

J_and_D said:


> What cd are you?

cd21 today I have a long cycle roughly 36ish days with the odd +5 cd on occasion. 



MadamRose said:


> Anyone ever had problems with the clear blue dual hormone? Last month I got 3 or 4 flashing faces before static. I got peak normal opk on CD 13 and static face on this on CD14. Today I’ve got up having had a blank circle yesterday and it’s gone straight to a static smiley. I don’t trust this is right as no EWCM and other OPKs are still pretty low. I’m so annoyed as I can’t even retest with it tomorrow ](*,)
> 
> View attachment 1091163

Nope never worked for me. Think my record was 5 days of constant flashing then nothing. Too expensive for me. 




Mum42crazy said:


> Good morning all, so I woke up this morning and went to the loo for a fmu test and the kids distracted me and it went down the loo with no test done](*,) but as I have loads of tests I squeezed out a tiny bit to dip the stick, it was very weak, I didn’t think I’d see anything, but after making my cuppa and sitting down I looked at it and saw a vvvvvvvvvfl. Now I think this is just outside the time limit but I’ll let you have a look, 8dpo.
> View attachment 1091169
> 
> 
> View attachment 1091170
> 
> 
> Can you guys see anything?
> Btw, I am extremely tried and moody, are those symptoms? or I’m I just moody and tried lol

I can see something but not sure. I hope it’s the start of a bfp though :)


----------



## GemmaG

MadamRose said:


> @GemmaG hope you end up with the result you want
> 
> @ciz sorrt your cycle is causing issues hope you get a positive opk soon. Let me know new date when you decide and I’ll change it.
> 
> @Mum42crazy I hope you get an answer soon.
> 
> @Suggerhoney hope the doctor is useful and helpful for you let us know what happens

Thanks @MadamRose honestly I don’t know what I want. I wasn’t expecting to be in this position so trying to get my head around the possibility. We had sex in the middle of the night when we were both half asleep :shock: usually I make sure we abstain. It will be what it will be I suppose. My mum just got a terminal lung cancer diagnosis in October and starts her treatment next week and is now living with me so not the best of timing ](*,) but I got my peak last night and woke up with serious ovulation pains at 4am so today is ovulation day. Now to wait. I’ve spent 12 years trying and wishing for a line (IVF and one natural) so it feels strange to be at the other side feeling unsure.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@MadamRose I've still not used my CB opk yet so not sure how they work. But isnt the static smiley ure peak meaning ure going to ovulate In the next 24 to 37 hours? Maybe ure surge happened supper fast this month so thats why it's peak. 

I normally use the the cheapies and sometimes they get darker toward ovulation then I get my peak or they can be very faint one day and the next day peak as in test line is darker than the control line. 
Cd6 today and will start using the CB digital opk in 4 days. 

Still not started temping this cycle just really can't be bothered its like my 11th chart so I'm a little bit fed up with it all. 
Prob will start in the next few days. But I know I ovulate every month because I've been temping and charting for so long now. 

Good luck at catching that eggy hon. :dust:


@ciz thats very interesting thank you for explaining. 

@GemmaG 
So sorry to hear about ure mum. Hope u get the results u want at the end of this cycle good luck.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mum42crazy I can see it, not sure if it has colour but I can see it clearly without enlarging the photo.
Do you have any other tests hon?


----------



## Hevalouaddict

I’m testing on the 16th after my month off from trying. My youngest babies turn 7 this month and my eldest turns 9 next month so I think I’ll be giving up soon as it’s been so long. We started trying when our twinnies were 10 months.


----------



## Deethehippy

GemmaG - sorry to hear about your mum. :hugs:

12 DPO and BFN for me today. The FRER has some stupid white line that came up but disappeared after time. SweetyFox completely blank.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I hope you dont mind me joining :hi:

We have decided to ttc our last baby and hopefully will be ovulating in the next few days, I'm still breastfeeding which seems to have altered when I ov so back to poas lots!

Sending you all lots of luck and I'm off to read the thread x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Deethehippy said:


> GemmaG - sorry to hear about your mum. :hugs:
> 
> 12 DPO and BFN for me today. The FRER has some stupid white line that came up but disappeared after time. SweetyFox completely blank.
> 
> View attachment 1091176

:hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

xxmyheartxx said:


> I hope you dont mind me joining :hi:
> 
> We have decided to ttc our last baby and hopefully will be ovulating in the next few days, I'm still breastfeeding which seems to have altered when I ov so back to poas lots!
> 
> Sending you all lots of luck and I'm off to read the thread x

 So exciting! Good luck!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hevalouaddict said:


> I’m testing on the 16th after my month off from trying. My youngest babies turn 7 this month and my eldest turns 9 next month so I think I’ll be giving up soon as it’s been so long. We started trying when our twinnies were 10 months.


Ure testing a day b4 my birthday hon. I really really really hope u get a special early Christmas gift a beautiful BFP:hugs:


----------



## Lozb

Afternoon ladies, CD 9 and OPK getting abit darker. I have O’d anywhere from cd 16 -18. 4000mg of Maca root had no side effects as of yet. Noticed an increase in wet CM which could be the Maca root. Been doing my outside Xmas lights this morning. Need to pop out for another extension lead soon.


----------



## MadamRose

I will look back and answer replies to everyone later just a quick one on my lunch break. 

My CM is slowly changing from Watery to EWCM im 2 days earlier than normal - it’s crazy how something goes wrong the first two cycles I try. Last cycle 6 days extra cycle which if anything I thought would make ovulation late cycle. This cycle it’s positive
OPK (my cheapies are heading that way) 2 days early


----------



## Alligator

I got the job offer ladies!! Making $20k more a year too which is amazing and will be such a blessing for our family. I almost can't believe it. I still need the official written offer/paperwork but I have a verbal offer and will be speaking with my new manager today...yay! I am so excited. I start Dec 14. My daughter is going to go back to daycare next week to get her adjusted after over a month home with me (I love her and will miss her all day but I am not cut out to be a SAHM in a pandemic...I miss working! I never thought I would say that when she's a baby but there's not much to do these days while keeping healthy here in the winter so it's been tough).

I'm on CD27 and just waiting for AF to start - I've felt a touch of mild cramps but nothing much. I hope she comes on time, last cycle she was 3 days late!


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Deethehippy Sorry bout the bfn this morning. Sending some sticky dust your way. 

@Mum42crazy I def see a faint line too. I am excited for tomorrow's test for you. I ve got everything crossed. 

@MadamRose Sometimes discharge doesnt always line up with O. I myself have had BFP without ANY ewcm. I do find though that the more water (and less cafeine I drink--Hello challenge) the more they line up. I ve never used the smiley's before so not sure about them lining up with the strips. 
I ve got everything crossed for you! 

@xxmyheartxx WElcome!! Good luck to you!

As for me, we've been ntnp for about 3 years. I'm hoping for a sticky BFP, but struggling with the Not trying. I spent years analyzing and trying to get pregnant with my son, and I know my body well enough to know about when I ovulate. 
So...im just gonna start seducing him when the time is right. And let everything else fall where it may. But AHHH it is difficult. LOL. OH is 48 ..and worried about his age. So doesn't want to try actively (my guess for fear of failure...can't admit something is wrong if we aren'T actively trying). 

So hoping this is my lucky cycle. On CD 7.....Taking forever. LOL


----------



## Deethehippy

Alligator said:


> I got the job offer ladies!! Making $20k more a year too which is amazing and will be such a blessing for our family. I almost can't believe it. I still need the official written offer/paperwork but I have a verbal offer and will be speaking with my new manager today...yay! I am so excited. I start Dec 14. My daughter is going to go back to daycare next week to get her adjusted after over a month home with me (I love her and will miss her all day but I am not cut out to be a SAHM in a pandemic...I miss working! I never thought I would say that when she's a baby but there's not much to do these days while keeping healthy here in the winter so it's been tough).
> 
> I'm on CD27 and just waiting for AF to start - I've felt a touch of mild cramps but nothing much. I hope she comes on time, last cycle she was 3 days late!

That's awesome news..just what you needed! I'm really pleased for you! 

Sallyhansen76 - thank you and welcome. Wishing you good luck, I hope that you ovulate soon.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Alligator said:


> I got the job offer ladies!! Making $20k more a year too which is amazing and will be such a blessing for our family. I almost can't believe it. I still need the official written offer/paperwork but I have a verbal offer and will be speaking with my new manager today...yay! I am so excited. I start Dec 14. My daughter is going to go back to daycare next week to get her adjusted after!

WOw that is fantastic news!!! Congradulations!


----------



## MadamRose

I knew it was coming You ovulate around 24-36 hours after a positive right? So donations today and tomorrow should be good


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great news @Alligator :happydance:


----------



## ciz

MadamRose said:


> I knew it was coming You ovulate around 24-36 hours after a positive right? So donations today and tomorrow should be good
> 
> View attachment 1091184

Yup lovely... good luck:dust:


----------



## ciz

And I’m back to normal saliva pattern and what’s worse and even lower number opk.... so nothings happening!! cheesed off ](*,)


----------



## Bevziibubble

How confusing. I hope that you get some answers soon ❤️


----------



## sallyhansen76

good luck @MadamRose


----------



## Deethehippy

MadamRose said:


> I knew it was coming You ovulate around 24-36 hours after a positive right? So donations today and tomorrow should be good
> 
> View attachment 1091184

I ovulate on the same day as my peak but that could be because I am older?? But having said that if you can ever get donations before O day that would be good too..swimmers can live a few days and will be in there ready for the egg.


----------



## MrsKatie

@Alligator huge congratulations on the job offer!!!


----------



## babybears25

Wow lots to catch up on this thread!

@Alligator yay for your new job...congratulations!!

@xxmyheartxx @sallyhansen76 Welcome to the thread and good luck!

@Deethehippy sorry for more BFNs good luck for this cycle.

@Hevalouaddict welcome back.

@MadamRose yay for your peak! Good luck to you x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

MadamRose said:


> Anyone ever had problems with the clear blue dual hormone? Last month I got 3 or 4 flashing faces before static. I got peak normal opk on CD 13 and static face on this on CD14. Today I’ve got up having had a blank circle yesterday and it’s gone straight to a static smiley. I don’t trust this is right as no EWCM and other OPKs are still pretty low. I’m so annoyed as I can’t even retest with it tomorrow ](*,)
> 
> View attachment 1091163

Are you doing anything different this cycle? Maybe something is affecting your CM and you have less. Certain supplements can dry you up a bit, or even something like a low grade fever or being dehydrated. Doesn’t mean you’re not ovulating. I would trust the test and proceed.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Deethehippy said:


> MadamRose - you don’t have to have EWCM to be ovulating and plenty of women get pregnant without it too. I think those smiley things are pretty accurate? Good luck, It’s all so stressful getting the timings right.
> 
> I tested yesterday (posted in my journal and the November thread) was stark white BFN. I think it’s the end of the road for me this cycle because a BFP is extremely unlikely now. I’m 12 DPO today and temps still level. Weirdest chart ever lol! Will probably test later this morning and waste my last few tests but it’s fine because I like to buy new tests each month and don’t have a humongous stash like some women (or I’d just pee on the lot!)
> Hope everyone has a good day and good luck.
> 
> View attachment 1091171

So sorry about the BFN Dee :(


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Alligator said:


> I got the job offer ladies!! Making $20k more a year too which is amazing and will be such a blessing for our family. I almost can't believe it. I still need the official written offer/paperwork but I have a verbal offer and will be speaking with my new manager today...yay! I am so excited. I start Dec 14. My daughter is going to go back to daycare next week to get her adjusted after over a month home with me (I love her and will miss her all day but I am not cut out to be a SAHM in a pandemic...I miss working! I never thought I would say that when she's a baby but there's not much to do these days while keeping healthy here in the winter so it's been tough).
> 
> I'm on CD27 and just waiting for AF to start - I've felt a touch of mild cramps but nothing much. I hope she comes on time, last cycle she was 3 days late!

yay huge congrats!! That’s absolutely wonderful news!!


----------



## GemmaG

Deethehippy said:


> I ovulate on the same day as my peak but that could be because I am older?? But having said that if you can ever get donations before O day that would be good too..swimmers can live a few days and will be in there ready for the egg.

I’m actually the same always within 12-18hrs max from my peak never used to be that way but since I hit my mid thirties I seem to ovulated faster after my surge.


----------



## Fuchsia1412

Congrats Alligator, what an exciting thing to look forward to!

I got my tests yesterday(giant Amazon IC pack of 50) and of course, could not even hold off for an hour. I mean... wtf? It was like...4/5 dpo or something. If O even happened. Funnily enough,nothing on those! but I told myself I was just testing them out sort of thing. Oooh what else can I do with them, I thought. I know, I'll test them with breastmilk, great idea, I've seen people do that before! Obvious positive line. And then another today, but nothing on urine. Maybe it's telling me really early,I start to think.. Then start bleeding. Argghhhh...why why why do I do these silly things?! Now I feel both disappointed and confused, because positive opk was 27th, and it's only the 2nd.


----------



## Lozb

Fuchsia1412 said:


> Congrats Alligator, what an exciting thing to look forward to!
> 
> I got my tests yesterday(giant Amazon IC pack of 50) and of course, could not even hold off for an hour. I mean... wtf? It was like...4/5 dpo or something. If O even happened. Funnily enough,nothing on those! but I told myself I was just testing them out sort of thing. Oooh what else can I do with them, I thought. I know, I'll test them with breastmilk, great idea, I've seen people do that before! Obvious positive line. And then another today, but nothing on urine. Maybe it's telling me really early,I start to think.. Then start bleeding. Argghhhh...why why why do I do these silly things?! Now I feel both disappointed and confused, because positive opk was 27th, and it's only the 2nd.

is it full on AF or cud it be implantation?


----------



## Fuchsia1412

It's not anything like full bleeding (yet) but to complicate things, I haven't actually had a period yet since giving birth (baby is almost 5 months) so first period could be weird, light, random...or I thought, could it be IB? I have had it before, with my 3rd pregnancy, complete with cramps etc- but surely 5dpo (6 at a push) is wayyyyy too early...


----------



## Deethehippy

Fuchsia1412 said:


> It's not anything like full bleeding (yet) but to complicate things, I haven't actually had a period yet since giving birth (baby is almost 5 months) so first period could be weird, light, random...or I thought, could it be IB? I have had it before, with my 3rd pregnancy, complete with cramps etc- but surely 5dpo (6 at a push) is wayyyyy too early...

Sorry to be blunt but you can't implant until 6DPO earliest and then it takes a few more days for HCG to make it into the rest of the body. You couldn't get a BFP that early whatever bodily secretion you used. Also some weird things can turn a pregnancy test positive such as some diet sodas with aspartame in.
I really hope you get your BFP soon though.


----------



## MadamRose

Deethehippy said:


> I ovulate on the same day as my peak but that could be because I am older?? But having said that if you can ever get donations before O day that would be good too..swimmers can live a few days and will be in there ready for the egg.

I was due to get donations before ovulation day - I don’t normally get a positive until CD13 this has taken me completely by suprise. I was doing CD11/12/13 to allow swimmers to already be there


----------



## MadamRose

I will go back through this thread and reply to everyone and add them later - it’s been a crazy day at work combined with early then expected peak on my own OPKs!


----------



## Fuchsia1412

No I know you can't implant that early, that's why it's such a confusing bleed- too early for period, too early for IB, just seems to be totally unrelated to anything which makes it frustrating... Just an absolutely random one. Can't even say it's 'old blood' from anything, as I haven't had any bleeding since 6 weeks pp!


----------



## Fuchsia1412

....btw that description under my username...obv isn't right, I tried to change it but it went back to the old one! I've just had baby no. 4, not preg with no.3. Number 3 is now seven years old!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Fuchsia1412 said:


> It's not anything like full bleeding (yet) but to complicate things, I haven't actually had a period yet since giving birth (baby is almost 5 months) so first period could be weird, light, random...or I thought, could it be IB? I have had it before, with my 3rd pregnancy, complete with cramps etc- but surely 5dpo (6 at a push) is wayyyyy too early...

How are you tracking your cycles? Are you temping? Curious to know how you know dpo if you haven’t had a cycle yet... you’re possibly still anovulatory?


----------



## Fuchsia1412

Oh just OPKs and other signs- cervical position, CM etc. I haven't used OPKs in the past as I've always fallen pregnant v.quick, but had ordinary gaps between babies so was back to regular fertility levels (for me)... Now we've had a big gap between first 3 (now 12,8 and 7) and this babby, and I really want to have as small a gap as poss... it will be the last (well...97% sure lol) So I've never tried to conceive so quickly! On 27th OPKs were suddenly blazing all day, very faint the day before and next day...I took that to mean first ovulation pp but maybe it was something else...:( pre period surge!? Oh I don't know. I get so furious not knowing exactly what's going on, I just like to know where I am!


----------



## Fuchsia1412

Oh and to add- with all other babies, I've gotten my period back within 6-8 weeks, whilst ebf.. now with this one, nothing, so...a bit unusual for me. But I'm older I guess,and things change in your body.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Fuchsia1412 said:


> Oh just OPKs and other signs- cervical position, CM etc. I haven't used OPKs in the past as I've always fallen pregnant v.quick, but had ordinary gaps between babies so was back to regular fertility levels (for me)... Now we've had a big gap between first 3 (now 12,8 and 7) and this babby, and I really want to have as small a gap as poss... it will be the last (well...97% sure lol) So I've never tried to conceive so quickly! On 27th OPKs were suddenly blazing all day, very faint the day before and next day...I took that to mean first ovulation pp but maybe it was something else...:( pre period surge!? Oh I don't know. I get so furious not knowing exactly what's going on, I just like to know where I am!

I wonder if your progesterone is low while still BF and you just had a really short LP and don’t have much lining to shed. So maybe that was your first AF. You might go back to anovulatory or your hormones might level out and get more even and have more regular periods from now on?? Sounds like your body was trying to start something but your hormones aren’t quite there.


----------



## Fuchsia1412

Reiko_ctu yes that sounds very plausible...I hope so, that'd be a good sign anyway I suppose! Thank you for brainstorming for me. It does feel Af like, with the cramps. Well maybe I can count it as being day 1! I saw you getting your BFP very recently- congratulations!! I have 4 daughters...I wonder what your no.4 will be\\:D/


----------



## MadamRose

@J_and_D any movement in your OPKs yet?

@KatVM hope you get peak when you are expecting - tests looking good so far.

@Mum42crazy I can’t see anything but you definitely aren’t out yet.

@GemmaG toy understand definitely sounds like you’ve got a lot on your plate atm.

@Suggerhoney ill probably have lots to temping questions over the next few days I know all the changes normally happen post ovulation.

@Hevalouaddict good luck the 16th was my original test date - not sure now though as my positive opk came 2 days early. Mine DDs are 10 and 7 not being trying for very long though. Good luck this cycle

@Deethehippy sorry you don’t seem to be having any luck with the tests. What’s your temp looking like?

@xxmyheartxx good luck - let me know when you know your test date.

@Lozb hope you get your positive OPK soon

@Alligator congratulations on the job what amazing news. Good luck when it’s time to start you next cycle :)

@ciz sorry you aren’t seeing any positive movement.

@Reiko_ctu not doing anything different at all got wet CM then EWCM started late afternoon with my darkest test being this evening. So hoping I might have timed it perfect. Doesn’t explain why I’m 2 days early - 2 crazy cycles in a row the first two cycles I try.

@Deethehippy and @GemmaG no idea when o ovulate compared to OPK I’m guessing BBT this cycle might help me get a better idea.

@Fuchsia1412 did you have any earlier peak that could have been ovulation? And could it be implantation bleeding?


----------



## MadamRose

I got my first donation my EWCM seems to have really picked up this evening so keeping everything crossed that I may have timed it right - so glad I planned on getting a few “early” donations to have the swimmers waiting or I would have missed this cycle what with peaking 2 days early - stupid body. 

Now I’m just confused as to when I should test. Normally I have a 24 day cycle with positive opk on day 13. Time times I’ve got positive opk on day 11 (however last cycle opk was CD 13 and I was 6days late) when should I expect AF/when should I test :?:


----------



## Deethehippy

MadamRose said:


> I got my first donation my EWCM seems to have really picked up this evening so keeping everything crossed that I may have timed it right - so glad I planned on getting a few “early” donations to have the swimmers waiting or I would have missed this cycle what with peaking 2 days early - stupid body.
> 
> Now I’m just confused as to when I should test. Normally I have a 24 day cycle with positive opk on day 13. Time times I’ve got positive opk on day 11 (however last cycle opk was CD 13 and I was 6days late) when should I expect AF/when should I test :?:

I always think testing at 10dpo is a good time..lots of BFP's start around then :)
Of course if you are crazy obsessed like me you could start from earlier...


----------



## MadamRose

Deethehippy said:


> I always think testing at 10dpo is a good time..lots of BFP's start around then :)
> Of course if you are crazy obsessed like me you could start from earlier...

Thanks I got obsessed last time to the point it actually caused stress so going to try a cycle without stressed 10DPO if I ovulate tomorrow is 13th which I can’t bring myself to do so will probably do 14th


----------



## Deethehippy

MadamRose said:


> Thanks I got obsessed last time to the point it actually caused stress so going to try a cycle without stressed 10DPO if I ovulate tomorrow is 13th which I can’t bring myself to do so will probably do 14th

I know what you mean..the added stress can't be good..I find myself not being able to think about anything else and perhaps need to take more of a step back myself sometimes.


----------



## loeylo

Suggerhoney said:


> Cd5 for me today. 5 more days and I can start the clear blue 4days opks. Mite start the cheapies on cd8 which I know is early as ovulation won’t be untill day 13 to 15 or so even later this month because I’ve upped the macca root from 500 to 1000mg.
> Really hope they work and I don’t have anymore miscarriages.
> 
> I keep wondering what the reacurrent miscarriage doctor is going to say to me during my tellaphone appointment on Thursday morning.
> Scared he’s gonna say something about my age and refuse to do any further investigation because of our ages.
> 
> My birthday is in 17 days and turning 41 does not fill me with any hope. If I struggled at 40 getting and staying pregnant then I can’t see 41 being any better.

I had recurrent miscarriage testing at 25, to be honest the testing is pretty minimal - all they want to do is rule out clotting disorders. Apparently, finding a cause is pretty rare too. They only test for common clotting disorders, but there are lots of rare ones. They didn’t check my uterus, cervix or anything like that, nor did they do anything with genetics, despite telling me that genetic issues were the most likely cause. 
My situation might have been different because I had seen a heartbeat and such with my second loss, so they knew it wasn’t an implantation issue I’d that makes sense.

I wouldn’t worry about your birthday, it isn’t like anything really changes except in your head. 

Good luck!


----------



## loeylo

Cd3 today. This cycle has been very light, no pain either. I don’t know if maybe I didn’t ovulate or something?


----------



## Medic12

Hey ladies, not so sure a person CANT implant 6dpo or sooner? min 6-7 dpo (not exactly sure)
I swear I see a faint line in person but here online?? What do you all think-


----------



## Medic12

Medic12 said:


> Hey ladies, not so sure a person CANT implant 6dpo or sooner? min 6-7 dpo (not exactly sure)
> I swear I see a faint line in person but here online?? What do you all think-
> 
> View attachment 1091204
> View attachment 1091205


----------



## Rach87

@Medic12 I see something faint on the 2nd pic. First is too blurry for me. Lets hope!


----------



## Rach87

@Medic12 my body doesnt follow the “medical norm” by any sense of the words so I never count anything as impossible LOL.


----------



## atx614

@MadamRose hi! May I please be added to test on the 22nd


----------



## Rach87

Woo this thread is so excitingly active already I cant keep up! Sorry for not acknowledging everyone, please dont be offended. As soon as I scroll through to respond I forget who said what. Lol 

as for me - slightly crampy, a couple twinges and very mild nausea. I dont track with opks or bbt so no idea what dpo I am but probably about 7 or so. Hoping the twinges were implantation!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Something is catching my eye on the second test @Medic12


----------



## Bevziibubble

Rach87 said:


> Woo this thread is so excitingly active already I cant keep up! Sorry for not acknowledging everyone, please dont be offended. As soon as I scroll through to respond I forget who said what. Lol
> 
> as for me - slightly crampy, a couple twinges and very mild nausea. I dont track with opks or bbt so no idea what dpo I am but probably about 7 or so. Hoping the twinges were implantation!

 Good luck for testing :dust:


----------



## J_and_D

@Alligator Congratulations!

@Mum42crazy I see a vvvvfl!!! Fx for you!


----------



## J_and_D

@MadamRose opks are still negative. Cd18 :( I'll keep testing until AF comes but this would be a really late O day if I even do O .. :(


----------



## atx614

@Medic12 i see a line in the second pic! Maybe you ovulated early? I hope
It gets darker!


----------



## MadamRose

@Medic12 i don’t think I see anything yet - keep testing 

@Rach87 good luck for testing 

@atx614 definitely welcome and good luck :dust:

@J_and_D you can have the odd cycle without ovulating at all maybe this is one of them cycles for you?

As for me my temp hasn’t risen this morning so I’m guessing if my OPKs yesterday were my true peak I haven’t ovulated yet and I’ll ovulate at some point today which makes me hopefully donation two will be worth it too!


----------



## Mum42crazy

MadamRose said:


> I knew it was coming You ovulate around 24-36 hours after a positive right? So donations today and tomorrow should be good
> 
> View attachment 1091184

Goodluck!!!


----------



## Mum42crazy

Medic12 said:


> Hey ladies, not so sure a person CANT implant 6dpo or sooner? min 6-7 dpo (not exactly sure)
> I swear I see a faint line in person but here online?? What do you all think-
> 
> View attachment 1091204
> View attachment 1091205

I can see something faint on the second good luck


----------



## Mum42crazy

So I tested early this morning, saw a line come up got really excited it was a good line, but then saw another dye run !!! I’m completely at a loss with these tests! I have ordered two FRER and they’ll come today and I will do another ic today but tomorrow at 10dpo I’m gonna do a FRER!!
this photo was done in the time limit,

9dpo this one was done one minute later, just getting out of the time limit

I don’t know anymore ](*,)


----------



## Mum42crazy

I am going to write to [email protected], out of twenty tests and this has already happened twice, I think it’s a BFN because looking at the test now inverted it’s glowing nearly all the way through without defining the test line!!! I’m so pee’d off!!!


----------



## Medic12

It’s frustrating for me as well. I have a group of Wondfo and they’ve been pretty reliable, but even tho they say early result they haven’t worked even when I WAS pregnant! I have always relied on FRER


----------



## Mum42crazy

I went back to sleep and this is well what looks like a functional test, I see a shadow in real life but I think It’s a BFN! I’ll post it here, 9dpo!





One a bit zoomed in, more noticeably in real life but anyway that’s the update.
Same test within the time. Have a good day all!


----------



## Mum42crazy

this one is probably better to see than the others


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it :)


----------



## Deethehippy

Mum42crazy - good luck! 9DPO is still early too.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Rach87 said:


> Woo this thread is so excitingly active already I cant keep up! Sorry for not acknowledging everyone, please dont be offended. As soon as I scroll through to respond I forget who said what. Lol
> 
> as for me - slightly crampy, a couple twinges and very mild nausea. I dont track with opks or bbt so no idea what dpo I am but probably about 7 or so. Hoping the twinges were implantation!

Fx. Good to see another June jewel on here.


----------



## ciz

Still nothing going on here. MadamRose can you delete my test date please lovely, doesn’t look like it’ll be that date


----------



## babybears25

Mum42crazy said:


> View attachment 1091219
> 
> this one is probably better to see than the others

I see it and you’re still so early. I really hope it progresses...FRER will let you know for definite! Good luck!


----------



## MadamRose

@Mum42crazy i think I see it

@ciz sorry your cycle is messing up


----------



## ciz

MadamRose said:


> @Mum42crazy i think I see it
> 
> @ciz sorry your cycle is messing up


I think it’s the vitamins. One of them is know to prolong you cycle length and that’s something I don’t need haha 37 days is long enough. Decided to stop taking them now. Just sticking to folic acid


----------



## Alligator

@Mum42crazy I see that line! crossing fingers!

Nothing new, waiting on AF to start this cycle. Also waiting on my official job offer, it was supposed to come yesterday, I'll just be slightly anxious until it's all on paper and official!


----------



## Sianylw

Hi ladies, 

feeling on a bit of a downer today, not sure exactly what day I o’d after trigger shot. It’s been a week today since I did the trigger. So I’m either 4 or 5dpo I believe. Would you pay for a progesterone blood test to check if you did in fact ovulate or would you just ride it out? Think it’s all getting on top of me today and struggling not to obsess. I won’t be able to test for at least another 9 days to make sure trigger is out of my system. Feeling in a slump!

hope everyone is doing ok... good luck with all the POAS!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Medic12 I see the start of something! Good Luck! 

@Mum42crazy Oh god, I would be angry too, of the few you've used there has been too many dye runs! Maybe they can reimburse you? 
Frer will definately be a good idea! Good luck!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Sianylw said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> feeling on a bit of a downer today, not sure exactly what day I o’d after trigger shot. It’s been a week today since I did the trigger. So I’m either 4 or 5dpo I believe. Would you pay for a progesterone blood test to check if you did in fact ovulate or would you just ride it out? Think it’s all getting on top of me today and struggling not to obsess. I won’t be able to test for at least another 9 days to make sure trigger is out of my system. Feeling in a slump!
> 
> hope everyone is doing ok... good luck with all the POAS!

:hugs:I don't have any advice since I haven't experienced that, but I am thinking of you. xx


----------



## Sianylw

Thank you @sallyhansen76 xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Sianylw said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> feeling on a bit of a downer today, not sure exactly what day I o’d after trigger shot. It’s been a week today since I did the trigger. So I’m either 4 or 5dpo I believe. Would you pay for a progesterone blood test to check if you did in fact ovulate or would you just ride it out? Think it’s all getting on top of me today and struggling not to obsess. I won’t be able to test for at least another 9 days to make sure trigger is out of my system. Feeling in a slump!
> 
> hope everyone is doing ok... good luck with all the POAS!

Maybe if you took your temperature first thing tomorrow that would suggest if you ovulated or not? I think anything above 36.4 tends to suggest progesterone presence. (you maybe need two days of higher temps to be sure)


----------



## Sianylw

Thanks @Deethehippy 

I have been temping and it came up with a cover line this morning as I’ve had three consecutive high temps since. I don’t know how to upload them here? So you could see?


----------



## Deethehippy

Sianylw said:


> Thanks @Deethehippy
> 
> I have been temping and it came up with a cover line this morning as I’ve had three consecutive high temps since. I don’t know how to upload them here? So you could see?

Can you screenshot it from your phone? I don't know anything about trigger shots and how they may affect the temp but 3 consecutive higher temps sounds good. You can always test before the 9 days is up I think...you'll still be able to see if the tests get darker day by day or lighter even if you test early I think :)


----------



## Sianylw

I’ve just tried attaching hope it works. Been a bit inconsistent with times and missed a few days. Think meds can affect temps. Been testing out the trigger but still pretty high levels at the moment.


----------



## Mum42crazy

So the PM test is the same as the other one; but I am having a sharp and shall I say ache in my womb area, but not the middle more to the left side, nothing like AF cramps.... not sure did anyone feel like that?, anyway FRER tomorrow I'll keep you all up dated!!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Sianylw said:


> View attachment 1091224
> 
> 
> I’ve just tried attaching hope it works. Been a bit inconsistent with times and missed a few days. Think meds can affect temps. Been testing out the trigger but still pretty high levels at the moment.

I’ve not seen a chart app like that before, I use FF and my post O temps look more obviously over the cover line?. I hope someone else can assist who maybe used that app style before. Wishing you lots of luck.


I got a faint faint line on an answer test this afternoon (BFN’s on strip tests earlier) it’s not the first time I’ve had lines in these tests and always at the end of my cycle! I think they must be prone to evap lines? I only have 1 test left so will use with SMU tomorrow just to use it up! I don’t suppose anyone can see it..too faint to photograph.


----------



## Sianylw

Thanks @Deethehippy, it’s the Femometer app. 
It’s above the cover line so I’ll just wait and see.

Fingers crossed it’s a positive for you hun try again with FMU and possible post the pic?


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Deethehippy Something is catching my eye. I hope for you it is your BFP!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it! Good luck!


----------



## babybears25

I can’t see your pic @Deethehippy but wishing you lots of luck and I really hope this is it for you!


----------



## babybears25

@Sianylw I’m sorry you’re having a low day. I don’t know anything about temping or trigger shots but I hope you feel better about it all soon x


----------



## sallyhansen76

I May have a bit of a POAS addication :-=:-=:-=

I am on CD 8....and was looking at those wonderful tests and had to do one of my own. 
OPK definately negative :lol::lol::lol:

No sign of O yet.


----------



## MadamRose

@ciz what vitamins are you taking some can prolonged cycle.

@Sianylw :hugs:

@Deethehippy i think I see something!

2nd donation for me tonight lots of EWCM abs cervix is nice and open. Can’t work out if to test in 14th or 16th I want to say be good and hold out til 16th but not sure I’ll make it


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies sorry I've not read the whole thread to be honest I'm not even sure it im going to stick around. 

I had my telephone appointment today and I didn't really get good news.

I was told my miscarriages is all down to my age. 
I also had a lecture about how being pregnant at my age is a real risk. 
He said there's nothing they can do to stop me having miscarriages but he is going to book me in for some more bloods and a scan to check my overion reserve. 
Then I will be booked into see the maternal medicine doctors to get my results. 
And he said that's all they can really do and we will just have to go from there. 
But everything else he was saying about me being 41 I don't stand a chance. 

I'm not in a good place at the moment and this is a major blow. 
I feel completely discriminated against and to be honest I feel its little unfair considering there are womon having babies at my age and older. 
Every time I speak to a doctor my age is always the problem. 
I feel like all the responsibility is on me and its my fault we keep having miscarriages. 

I feel like giving up and throwing all my OPKs and pregnancy tests away. 

I can't even enjoy Christmas because I'm so anxious about what this scan is going to reveal and being told I can't have another baby. 

Any hope i did have that doctor has now took away. 

I told him about the macca root and he had never heard of it and told me to be carful with things like that but its literally the bit of hope I have. 
I don't have anything else. 

All I know is if I get bad news at this scan then it will be the end of the road for me. 

I feel like I've waisted 9 and a half months ttc with 4 loses. And all I'm going to have is more losses. 

I told him I'm due to ovulate next week and still wanted to try and he didn't really say much. 

I feel devastated and so anxious about this scan. 

I feel so sad:cry:


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies sorry I've not read the whole thread to be honest I'm not even sure it im going to stick around.
> 
> I had my telephone appointment today and I didn't really get good news.
> 
> I was told my miscarriages is all down to my age.
> I also had a lecture about how being pregnant at my age is a real risk.
> He said there's nothing they can do to stop me having miscarriages but he is going to book me in for some more bloods and a scan to check my overion reserve.
> Then I will be booked into see the maternal medicine doctors to get my results.
> And he said that's all they can really do and we will just have to go from there.
> But everything else he was saying about me being 41 I don't stand a chance.
> 
> I'm not in a good place at the moment and this is a major blow.
> I feel completely discriminated against and to be honest I feel its little unfair considering there are womon having babies at my age and older.
> Every time I speak to a doctor my age is always the problem.
> I feel like all the responsibility is on me and its my fault we keep having miscarriages.
> 
> I feel like giving up and throwing all my OPKs and pregnancy tests away.
> 
> I can't even enjoy Christmas because I'm so anxious about what this scan is going to reveal and being told I can't have another baby.
> 
> Any hope i did have that doctor has now took away.
> 
> I told him about the macca root and he had never heard of it and told me to be carful with things like that but its literally the bit of hope I have.
> I don't have anything else.
> 
> All I know is if I get bad news at this scan then it will be the end of the road for me.
> 
> I feel like I've waisted 9 and a half months ttc with 4 loses. And all I'm going to have is more losses.
> 
> I told him I'm due to ovulate next week and still wanted to try and he didn't really say much.
> 
> I feel devastated and so anxious about this scan.
> 
> I feel so sad:cry:

I’m so sorry. It sounds like this doctor is in the wrong medicine field. 41 isn’t that late to be having children any more. I’d personally be ringing his department saying you aren’t happy with him and that you want a second option - you are perfectly within your rights to want this. 

You age may not have anything to do with it at all and it’s like he is using it as an excuse. :hugs:


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Suggerhoney 
I would definately get a second opinion. The Dr most likely knows more than us, but he isn't all-knowing. 
I can say from experience MY Dr (Years ago) told me I would never conceive (At 21years old) because I had scar tissue and cysts. I felt as helpless and carried the blame. 
I accidently got pregnant the first time on the pill (taking it for hormonal reasons)!!! I changed Dr because I didn't understand how that was possible according to him and turns out...it was nothing that would block me (Or even cause my misscarriages). 

Everyone is different and can't be put into a box. 
That all being said, I totally understand. HEaring the news is hard and equally hard to digest.
Im thinking of you and sending my prayers


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry that doctor acted like that. He sounds very negative and unprofessional. You deserve more help and support than that from a so called professional :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Sugger - I'm so sorry you feel so sad ..biggest hugs. :hugs:Please try not to worry about the tests because the chances are they won't show anything bad. I worried so much about my scan and had myself convinced I had a fibroid as big as a house and it was nothing near as bad as I had suspected! Try and stay positive, I know it's hard but there has to still be a chance, we have to believe that xx


----------



## Mum42crazy

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies sorry I've not read the whole thread to be honest I'm not even sure it im going to stick around.
> 
> I had my telephone appointment today and I didn't really get good news.
> 
> I was told my miscarriages is all down to my age.
> I also had a lecture about how being pregnant at my age is a real risk.
> He said there's nothing they can do to stop me having miscarriages but he is going to book me in for some more bloods and a scan to check my overion reserve.
> Then I will be booked into see the maternal medicine doctors to get my results.
> And he said that's all they can really do and we will just have to go from there.
> But everything else he was saying about me being 41 I don't stand a chance.
> 
> I'm not in a good place at the moment and this is a major blow.
> I feel completely discriminated against and to be honest I feel its little unfair considering there are womon having babies at my age and older.
> Every time I speak to a doctor my age is always the problem.
> I feel like all the responsibility is on me and its my fault we keep having miscarriages.
> 
> I feel like giving up and throwing all my OPKs and pregnancy tests away.
> 
> I can't even enjoy Christmas because I'm so anxious about what this scan is going to reveal and being told I can't have another baby.
> 
> Any hope i did have that doctor has now took away.
> 
> I told him about the macca root and he had never heard of it and told me to be carful with things like that but its literally the bit of hope I have.
> I don't have anything else.
> 
> All I know is if I get bad news at this scan then it will be the end of the road for me.
> 
> I feel like I've waisted 9 and a half months ttc with 4 loses. And all I'm going to have is more losses.
> 
> I told him I'm due to ovulate next week and still wanted to try and he didn't really say much.
> 
> I feel devastated and so anxious about this scan.
> 
> I feel so sad:cry:

First thing young lady, you are not old, I live in Italy and most women have babies late 30’s and early 40’s....... I am trying and I am 44, yes I had a miscarriage but I didn’t have a CP..... please do not get yourself down about this!!! I hate it when they think is over because you are over 40...... this is crap! I know it’s hard to hear and yes it might be a bit harder for us BUT we are not out, so my advice is brush it off, yes CP are hard then maybe just don’t test until AF!!! I think you are great, and I think you will have that baby in your arms!!!! Sending you a massive hug!!!!


----------



## LuvallmyH

@Suggerhoney I’m sorry, but that Dr sounds like a Big Ass. Insensitive and not correct. I had a baby at 40 & 42. I was pregnant at 44 also. Maybe my mc was age related, maybe not. I don’t think it’s so dire at 41. I’m sorry you aren’t feeling supported and I don’t blame you for feeling that way. I think you should still keep trying. I did my at home ovarian reserve test. Do you have anything like it in the UK? I’m assuming you are in the UK anyway. Mine came back <10 which is good. I don’t think drs have all the answers. You have increased risks at your age. Not instant doom & gloom. Big hugs. I know how frustrating it all is.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies sorry I've not read the whole thread to be honest I'm not even sure it im going to stick around.
> 
> I had my telephone appointment today and I didn't really get good news.
> 
> I was told my miscarriages is all down to my age.
> I also had a lecture about how being pregnant at my age is a real risk.
> He said there's nothing they can do to stop me having miscarriages but he is going to book me in for some more bloods and a scan to check my overion reserve.
> Then I will be booked into see the maternal medicine doctors to get my results.
> And he said that's all they can really do and we will just have to go from there.
> But everything else he was saying about me being 41 I don't stand a chance.
> 
> I'm not in a good place at the moment and this is a major blow.
> I feel completely discriminated against and to be honest I feel its little unfair considering there are womon having babies at my age and older.
> Every time I speak to a doctor my age is always the problem.
> I feel like all the responsibility is on me and its my fault we keep having miscarriages.
> 
> I feel like giving up and throwing all my OPKs and pregnancy tests away.
> 
> I can't even enjoy Christmas because I'm so anxious about what this scan is going to reveal and being told I can't have another baby.
> 
> Any hope i did have that doctor has now took away.
> 
> I told him about the macca root and he had never heard of it and told me to be carful with things like that but its literally the bit of hope I have.
> I don't have anything else.
> 
> All I know is if I get bad news at this scan then it will be the end of the road for me.
> 
> I feel like I've waisted 9 and a half months ttc with 4 loses. And all I'm going to have is more losses.
> 
> I told him I'm due to ovulate next week and still wanted to try and he didn't really say much.
> 
> I feel devastated and so anxious about this scan.
> 
> I feel so sad:cry:

That Dr sounds like a huge jerk. Being honest with you is one thing but if they haven’t tried anything at all how can he be sure they can’t help you?? Maybe they can. No reason to strip away hope. Doesn’t sound like he should be dealing with women’s fertility at all.


----------



## Suggerhoney

aww ladies thank u so much for all ure reply’s, 
When I have the scan and blood tests done I will have to see the consultant for the results and if it’s the consultant I’m thinking it mite be, she’s a womon. But she don’t have kids and will probably talk a lot about the risks. And my age will probably be top of the list. 

I guess it all depends on the scan. I’ve never had my overion reserve checked before. But was told the scan will be internal. 
I have no idea when it will be or the blood test I mean with the NHS it’s like how long is a peace of string. But I’m guessing it won’t be untill the new year. 

I just feel so anxious. 

When I told him I’ll be ovulating around this time next week and that I’m still going to try he really didn’t say much at all. 
But I had the feeling he was thinking I shudnt be trying at all. He didn’t say that but I just had that feeling that was what he was getting at just by his tone. 

The onlyt thing that was sort of positive was when I told him that I get ovulation pain, he said oh that’s good. 
But there has been one or two cycles where I didn’t have any ovulation pain. 

I even told him how I’m definitely ovulating every month because I’ve been temping and doing opks since February, but he didn’t say much. 

He just said that they wud do a scan and bloodtest and then to go from there but he did not sound hopeful st all. 


I started the cheapie opks today and was getting excited to use the clear blue digital opk in the next few days but now I just feel hopless. 
I’ve not even started temping yet. 

I’m so scared I’m going to be told bad news:cry:


----------



## J_and_D

@ciz yeah I too am curious as to which vitamin you are taking that you think is prolonging your cycle

@Mum42crazy hopefully the frer will give you true answers.. fx

Regarding me and my cycles. The part that freaks me out is the fact I've had several that seem out of sorts. But good news... I FINALLY got a positive on opk!! I'm on cd 19 so O will definitely be late in my cycle. 

@Suggerhoney I'm freaking out this month about my age. Since my cycles have been off and ovulation all over the place for the last few months. I know women have babies into thier 40s without issue, but we're all different so it scares me. I have an appt in January and I too am afraid of what they will tell me. So I definitely feel your anxiety about it.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Suggerhoney Good luck for your scan and results hun. I hope that the consultant is friendly and supportive, and more helpful than that doctor! :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

@J_and_D good luck - glad you finally got your positive OPK. What is it with December and crazy cycles :wacko:

@Suggerhoney good luck with the scan but hopefully you’ll get your :bfp: before then and won’t need it.

As for me I got a temp spike today, I’d been so concerned this wasn’t true ovulation (someone told me they didn’t think I was ovulating if my luteal phase was only 10 days). I know I need two more high days to confirm but I feel much better


----------



## Mum42crazy

Good morning so 10dpo, and I am not really any the wiser, so I took an FRER and you can have a look.......





I am really not sure my IC isn’t really giving me anything and the FRER isn’t convincing me! Thought I’d at least have a more solid answer, my CM is watery and I am bloated with some ache in my tummy, I don’t know what to think! Wish it was a real positive :(


----------



## GemmaG

Mum42crazy said:


> Good morning so 10dpo, and I am not really any the wiser, so I took an FRER and you can have a look.......
> View attachment 1091251
> 
> View attachment 1091252
> 
> View attachment 1091253
> 
> View attachment 1091254
> 
> View attachment 1091255
> 
> I am really not sure my IC isn’t really giving me anything and the FRER isn’t convincing me! Thought I’d at least have a more solid answer, my CM is watery and I am bloated with some ache in my tummy, I don’t know what to think! Wish it was a real positive :(

Can see that!! And possibly a shadow on the IC. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## MadamRose

Mum42crazy said:


> Good morning so 10dpo, and I am not really any the wiser, so I took an FRER and you can have a look.......
> View attachment 1091251
> 
> View attachment 1091252
> 
> View attachment 1091253
> 
> View attachment 1091254
> 
> View attachment 1091255
> 
> I am really not sure my IC isn’t really giving me anything and the FRER isn’t convincing me! Thought I’d at least have a more solid answer, my CM is watery and I am bloated with some ache in my tummy, I don’t know what to think! Wish it was a real positive :(

I think I can see not on the FRER


----------



## Deethehippy

I can see it on all those pictures. Hopefully tomorrow should be darker. 10 dpo is still early.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mum42crazy said:


> Good morning so 10dpo, and I am not really any the wiser, so I took an FRER and you can have a look.......
> View attachment 1091251
> 
> View attachment 1091252
> 
> View attachment 1091253
> 
> View attachment 1091254
> 
> View attachment 1091255
> 
> I am really not sure my IC isn’t really giving me anything and the FRER isn’t convincing me! Thought I’d at least have a more solid answer, my CM is watery and I am bloated with some ache in my tummy, I don’t know what to think! Wish it was a real positive :(

I can definitely see a line on the frer. For 10dpo I think its a great line.


----------



## babybears25

@Mum42crazy i can see it!


----------



## Suggerhoney

J_and_D said:


> @ciz yeah I too am curious as to which vitamin you are taking that you think is prolonging your cycle
> 
> @Mum42crazy hopefully the frer will give you true answers.. fx
> 
> Regarding me and my cycles. The part that freaks me out is the fact I've had several that seem out of sorts. But good news... I FINALLY got a positive on opk!! I'm on cd 19 so O will definitely be late in my cycle.
> 
> @Suggerhoney I'm freaking out this month about my age. Since my cycles have been off and ovulation all over the place for the last few months. I know women have babies into thier 40s without issue, but we're all different so it scares me. I have an appt in January and I too am afraid of what they will tell me. So I definitely feel your anxiety about it.


It is such a worry hon. Hope we both get BFPs for Christmas and won’t need any of them tests.




Mum42crazy said:


> Good morning so 10dpo, and I am not really any the wiser, so I took an FRER and you can have a look.......
> View attachment 1091251
> 
> View attachment 1091252
> 
> View attachment 1091253
> 
> View attachment 1091254
> 
> View attachment 1091255
> 
> I am really not sure my IC isn’t really giving me anything and the FRER isn’t convincing me! Thought I’d at least have a more solid answer, my CM is watery and I am bloated with some ache in my tummy, I don’t know what to think! Wish it was a real positive :(

I can see that on the frer hon. Frer is more sensitive than ICs fixed it gets darker. 




I didn’t sleep well last night all this worry about the scan and terrified I gonna be told I can’t ever get pregnant with a healthy baby. 
I’m just keeping everything crossed that this will be my month and I won’t need any of those tests. But I don’t feel hopeful at all:cry:


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Mum42crazy I can definately see that!! On the FRER. FX d for tomorrow morning. 
Do you have another FRER for tomorrow? 

@Suggerhoney :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LuvallmyH

4dpo for me. :coffee: 
@Mum42crazy I do see lines. FX they get darker in the next few days!!!
Good luck everyone!


----------



## sallyhansen76

MadamRose said:


> @J_and_D good luck - glad you finally got your positive OPK. What is it with December and crazy cycles :wacko:
> 
> @Suggerhoney good luck with the scan but hopefully you’ll get your :bfp: before then and won’t need it.
> 
> As for me I got a temp spike today, I’d been so concerned this wasn’t true ovulation (someone told me they didn’t think I was ovulating if my luteal phase was only 10 days). I know I need two more high days to confirm but I feel much better
> 
> View attachment 1091247

That spike looks good! Your donations seem to be well timed!


----------



## Deethehippy

Still getting a faint line on the answer test today but I’ve spotted lightly since yesterday so pretty sure AF is here. 29 day cycle...shortest I think I’ve ever had In my life...hope it’s not a sign of impending menopause. Maybe I am one of these women who has low HCG naturally? or I use cheap crappy tests too much but I seem to be very prone to very faint lines during the TWW!!
Calling today CD1 ....hopefully I can test in December but will let you know when AF ends and I have an O date etc.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something faint still :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Bevziibubble said:


> I see something faint still :hugs:

In person it is much more obvious and looks to have colour but I think it's just a crappy evap on a bad tests.:-(:-(


----------



## Bevziibubble

:(:hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Maybe these are clearer pics. Stupid tests..:(


----------



## Rach87

@Deethehippy I can easily see those lines, have you missed AF? (Sorry Im sure youve already explained, I cant remember who types what haha)


----------



## GemmaG

Deethehippy said:


> Maybe these are clearer pics. Stupid tests..:(
> 
> View attachment 1091274
> View attachment 1091275

They are so clear too. So sorry Dee really hoping it’s not your AF. I’m holding on to some hope for you xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I definitely see lines. They're so dark, pink and clear too. FX!


----------



## LuvallmyH

That’s crazy Dee. That line is so obvious.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Definitely a line there dee. I hope af stays away and it progresses.


----------



## MadamRose

I can definitely see those lines @Deethehippy


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Deethehippy Those lines are clear. Hope AF stays away


----------



## Deethehippy

Thanks so much ladies for looking and commenting - I am spotting and cramping so think it must be AF. I always seem to get stung with these false lines. I will only report back if I get one that gets darker now.


----------



## ciz

@MadamRose @J_and_D the vitamin B6 lengthens your cycle.


----------



## MadamRose

ciz said:


> @MadamRose @J_and_D the vitamin B6 lengthens your cycle.

Thanks I’m on a b complex but 99% sure it doesn’t have b6 in.


----------



## babybears25

@Deethehippy oh those lines are so clear. This really isn’t fair on you!

@MadamRose I take Tesco vitamin B complex and that has B6 in it x


----------



## Fuchsia1412

@Deethehippy I really do see those lines, both from afar and closer... They really look a lot more obvious than evaps so massive FXd...


----------



## MadamRose

@babybears25 i checked and mine have b1, b2 and b12 in.


----------



## Mum42crazy

@Deethehippy i see those lines I really hope it isn’t AF

didn’t have an FRER to test this morning, I’m not going to say I am out but my IC is just giving me another maybe line, I have a pain still in my lower left side not sure what that’s all about, I have some clear blue coming today, I couldn’t get FRER till Monday and I will know by then, not sure if I will test with them today or tomorrow. I don’t have any real pms but I am due on on Tuesday so I’ll be looking out for spotting on Sunday and Monday which is normal for me before AF..... feel very much in limbo again! So peeps 11dpo


----------



## Deethehippy

Mum42crazy said:


> @Deethehippy i see those lines I really hope it isn’t AF
> 
> didn’t have an FRER to test this morning, I’m not going to say I am out but my IC is just giving me another maybe line, I have a pain still in my lower left side not sure what that’s all about, I have some clear blue coming today, I couldn’t get FRER till Monday and I will know by then, not sure if I will test with them today or tomorrow. I don’t have any real pms but I am due on on Tuesday so I’ll be looking out for spotting on Sunday and Monday which is normal for me before AF..... feel very much in limbo again! So peeps 11dpo
> View attachment 1091295

I think I can see a line on that. The ICs can take longer to get dark. Good luck with the Clearblue and any extra FRER.


----------



## MadamRose

Temp went up a tiny bit more - not sure if this is normal or not know they are meant to be high for 3 days to confirm ovulation.

Have any of you ladies ever had you progesterone checked? Due to my short luteal phase my doctor said to get a blood test 7 DPO to see what it progesterone is doing. Super scared it’s going to be too low to support a pregnancy.


----------



## Deethehippy

That looks like good rises. I hope your progesterone is at normal levels.


----------



## Hevalouaddict

What do you think of my chances?


----------



## MadamRose

Hevalouaddict said:


> View attachment 1091300
> What do you think of my chances?

As good as anyone’s I would say :dust:


----------



## Lozb

MadamRose said:


> Thanks I’m on a b complex but 99% sure it doesn’t have b6 in.

 You can get b6 from Holland and Barrett.


----------



## MadamRose

@Deethehippy what happened with the spotting/cramping?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hevalouaddict said:


> View attachment 1091300
> What do you think of my chances?

Looks like good timing!!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Mum42crazy said:


> @Deethehippy i see those lines I really hope it isn’t AF
> 
> didn’t have an FRER to test this morning, I’m not going to say I am out but my IC is just giving me another maybe line, I have a pain still in my lower left side not sure what that’s all about, I have some clear blue coming today, I couldn’t get FRER till Monday and I will know by then, not sure if I will test with them today or tomorrow. I don’t have any real pms but I am due on on Tuesday so I’ll be looking out for spotting on Sunday and Monday which is normal for me before AF..... feel very much in limbo again! So peeps 11dpo
> View attachment 1091295

 OH i see that!


----------



## Holly ttc

MadamRose said:


> Temp went up a tiny bit more - not sure if this is normal or not know they are meant to be high for 3 days to confirm ovulation.
> 
> Have any of you ladies ever had you progesterone checked? Due to my short luteal phase my doctor said to get a blood test 7 DPO to see what it progesterone is doing. Super scared it’s going to be too low to support a pregnancy.
> 
> View attachment 1091297

I've been a lurker since the November thread, trying to not say I'm trying, but I am. ‍ I go through ivf generally and they always check progesterone with that. If it is low, 7dpo is a perfect time to test it because you can still fix it before it's got a negative consequence. I had to take suppositories and a lozenge to raise/ maintain mine, some get an oil based shot, and some just need a little extra help with creams or patches. It helps fairly quickly too so please try not to worry too much. :)


----------



## babybears25

MadamRose said:


> @babybears25 i checked and mine have b1, b2 and b12 in.

Oh that’s a shame it doesn’t have B6


----------



## MrsKatie

Good luck everyone! Always checking in <3


----------



## Deethehippy

Have no idea what going on with my AF and why it’s so slow to get going. Today I have had nothing hardly at all except pink when I wipe but some quite strong cramps.
Still getting the same lines on tests but it can’t be a pregnancy or the lines would have darkened and also been much darker to begin with. No more tests left in the house so will just wait. Temp dropped but still above my cover line. Very very strange cycle for me. I can only guess it’ll kick in with a punch when it does get going which will probably be at work next week!
I also took some meds this morning when I was cramping badly (TMI but I decided to dose the whole family for thread worms) and have now realised they are not advisable If TTC or pregnant so now I’m worried if there is any remote chance I could of done harm.
Hurry up Witch and put me out of my misery!


----------



## MadamRose

Deethehippy said:


> Have no idea what going on with my AF and why it’s so slow to get going. Today I have had nothing hardly at all except pink when I wipe but some quite strong cramps.
> Still getting the same lines on tests but it can’t be a pregnancy or the lines would have darkened and also been much darker to begin with. No more tests left in the house so will just wait. Temp dropped but still above my cover line. Very very strange cycle for me. I can only guess it’ll kick in with a punch when it does get going which will probably be at work next week!
> I also took some meds this morning when I was cramping badly (TMI but I decided to dose the whole family for thread worms) and have now realised they are not advisable If TTC or pregnant so now I’m worried if there is any remote chance I could of done harm.
> Hurry up Witch and put me out of my misery!
> 
> View attachment 1091315
> View attachment 1091316

I can still see it - how maybe DPO could it be implantation bleeding and cramps?


----------



## Deethehippy

MadamRose said:


> I can still see it - how maybe DPO could it be implantation bleeding and cramps?

I'm 15DPO today and spotted since 13DPO. I don't feel pregnant but I don't really feel like AF either (usually have a migraine and bad IBS) I expect tomorrow things will get going..


----------



## babybears25

I can see it too, when is AF due?


----------



## MadamRose

Deethehippy said:


> I'm 15DPO today and spotted since 13DPO. I don't feel pregnant but I don't really feel like AF either (usually have a migraine and bad IBS) I expect tomorrow things will get going..

If you implanted close to the 12 day mark it’s still possible- keep us updated


----------



## ciz

dunno what to make of this bit of scratch head moment. Both this and my ic’s are giving me ultra faint lines. This could explain why I’m not getting positive opks.... see what next few days bring.


----------



## MadamRose

@ciz I think I can see it - have you got picture of the IC?


----------



## ciz

sorry it wouldn’t load for ages


----------



## MadamRose

ciz said:


> View attachment 1091331
> 
> sorry it wouldn’t load for ages

I can see something on this one too! FMU test tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Mum42crazy

11dpo, I think I am out, I see a line in real life but it’s not strong and I just think it’s a BFN.


----------



## Mum42crazy

Deethehippy said:


> I'm 15DPO today and spotted since 13DPO. I don't feel pregnant but I don't really feel like AF either (usually have a migraine and bad IBS) I expect tomorrow things will get going..

FX for you!!!!


----------



## Mum42crazy

ciz said:


> View attachment 1091330
> dunno what to make of this bit of scratch head moment. Both this and my ic’s are giving me ultra faint lines. This could explain why I’m not getting positive opks.... see what next few days bring.

I see something


----------



## Mum42crazy

I am so sad right now!!!


----------



## ciz

Mum42crazy said:


> 11dpo, I think I am out, I see a line in real life but it’s not strong and I just think it’s a BFN.
> View attachment 1091332

I can see a shadow, do you have any other test to try which isn’t blue dye hun? Not out until af arrives.. fx for you :)


----------



## SY92

Hey ladies!
Just popping in to send some baby dust to you all !!

:flower: 
xo​


----------



## Mum42crazy

ciz said:


> I can see a shadow, do you have any other test to try which isn’t blue dye hun? Not out until af arrives.. fx for you :)

I just feel out, IC have really lead me on a merry dance, the only tests I have left is one IC and two plus clear blue.... not sure if I will even test tomorrow. Maybe the IC and see what that brings, I just feel sad because I just felt it was my month! Anyway, if it’s negative I am going to step away, can’t stress about this at my age.


----------



## Jessie7003

Hi ladies. Stick me down for tomorrow. Have a 13 month old and I missed a few pills and think im pregnant so I'm testing tomorrow. Havent a clue how far on ill be as I havent had a period from January 2019 before I got pregnant lol!


----------



## MadamRose

@Mum42crazy maybe give it two days that way hcg will have time to double 

I’m only 2dpo and I’m already finding this TWW horrible. Why did I never feel like this on the TWW with my last two! The 14th feels like so long away.


----------



## MadamRose

Jessie7003 said:


> Hi ladies. Stick me down for tomorrow. Have a 13 month old and I missed a few pills and think im pregnant so I'm testing tomorrow. Havent a clue how far on ill be as I havent had a period from January 2019 before I got pregnant lol!

Good luck


----------



## ciz

Mum42crazy said:


> I just feel out, IC have really lead me on a merry dance, the only tests I have left is one IC and two plus clear blue.... not sure if I will even test tomorrow. Maybe the IC and see what that brings, I just feel sad because I just felt it was my month! Anyway, if it’s negative I am going to step away, can’t stress about this at my age.

I’m keeping everything crossed for you lovely. :dust:


----------



## Jessie7003

MadamRose said:


> Good luck

Thank you! Was not planned one bit but would be a lovely surprise! Im praying all you ladies get your BFPs! The time i got pregnant was the time I stopped trying it was so strange x


----------



## babybears25

@Deethehippy & @Mum42crazy FX for you both x

@ciz i can see a faint line x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Lots of limbo here ladies!! Hope things are clearer for everyone in the morning. 

Dee I was loaded up on drugs for the 2nd half of my tww and really hope I haven’t done anything to bean either... hopefully the meds didn’t do anything if you’re pregnant!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

@ciz I can see something faint. Good luck :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Mum42crazy good luck!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Jessie7003 said:


> Hi ladies. Stick me down for tomorrow. Have a 13 month old and I missed a few pills and think im pregnant so I'm testing tomorrow. Havent a clue how far on ill be as I havent had a period from January 2019 before I got pregnant lol!

Good luck for testing :dust:❤️


----------



## Mum42crazy

So, 12dpo, and I thought I’d have a nice BFP by now but I don’t, don’t really know what is going on because I am having no pms and feel pregnant ( but it could be I just want it too much it is messing with me) I only had a clear blue plus test and did it this morning it has a smudge of a line but I can’t even get a photo of it, I know these take more HCG than the one I used last night but I really thought I’d have something OR the pains I was having on Thursday and Friday were implantation which would mean my HCG may still be too low for a plus test, or I am just grasping at straws! I have one test left and I will do it tomorrow then I will wait for AF and only do another one if she’s late.


----------



## Deethehippy

Mum42crazy said:


> I just feel out, IC have really lead me on a merry dance, the only tests I have left is one IC and two plus clear blue.... not sure if I will even test tomorrow. Maybe the IC and see what that brings, I just feel sad because I just felt it was my month! Anyway, if it’s negative I am going to step away, can’t stress about this at my age.

I totally understand how you are feeling. My stupid tests have faint lines but they are not enough to be pregnant and I am lightly bleeding so just a AF that is playing with me. But please don’t give up..sometimes it’s just as you give up that things can suddenly change. We have to keep hoping :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Ciz - I see your lines! Good luck that they get darker. 

Good luck to everyone testing and soon to test.


----------



## MadamRose

@Mum42crazy so sorry my body messed me around so much last cycle it’s a horrible thing. Don’t give up til AF comes though

@Deethehippy I’m sorry hopefully next cycle will be your cycle. When does this put you in line to ovulate and test? 

I got my crosshairs!! I am so excited to see them for the first time. A little nervous for Thursday when I get my bloods done though I guess I won’t actually know anything until the week after that. I think I’m going to end up bringing testing forward waiting until 16th feels like forever right now so think I may go with the 14th instead when I’ll be 11DPO


----------



## ciz

Mum42crazy said:


> So, 12dpo, and I thought I’d have a nice BFP by now but I don’t, don’t really know what is going on because I am having no pms and feel pregnant ( but it could be I just want it too much it is messing with me) I only had a clear blue plus test and did it this morning it has a smudge of a line but I can’t even get a photo of it, I know these take more HCG than the one I used last night but I really thought I’d have something OR the pains I was having on Thursday and Friday were implantation which would mean my HCG may still be too low for a plus test, or I am just grasping at straws! I have one test left and I will do it tomorrow then I will wait for AF and only do another one if she’s late.

I’m sorry lovely :hugs:but keep going, we are here for all the ups and downs. To cheer each lady on. Keep going lovely!! Clear blue never gave me lines until I was way past 14dpo. So the only time I use them was the digital ones to see that the hcg level progressed.


----------



## ciz

MadamRose said:


> @Mum42crazy so sorry my body messed me around so much last cycle it’s a horrible thing. Don’t give up til AF comes though
> 
> @Deethehippy I’m sorry hopefully next cycle will be your cycle. When does this put you in line to ovulate and test?
> 
> I got my crosshairs!! I am so excited to see them for the first time. A little nervous for Thursday when I get my bloods done though I guess I won’t actually know anything until the week after that. I think I’m going to end up bringing testing forward waiting until 16th feels like forever right now so think I may go with the 14th instead when I’ll be 11DPO
> 
> View attachment 1091347

I’ve never charted what does crosshairs mean ? :) ​


----------



## ciz

fmu - I can see pink. This would be amazing if it’s a true positive... need this to darker. :xmas6:Come on Santa bring me a early pressie


----------



## MadamRose

ciz said:


> I’ve never charted what does crosshairs mean ? :)​

It’s the red lines that go both ways it means my temps have confirmed ovulation (they have to rise and stay up for 3 days to confirm) so I ovulated on Thursday 3rd!


----------



## MadamRose

ciz said:


> View attachment 1091350
> View attachment 1091351
> 
> fmu - I can see pink. This would be amazing if it’s a true positive... need this to darker. :xmas6:Come on Santa bring me a early pressie

Can’t see colour but I can 100% see the line!!!!


----------



## ciz

MadamRose said:


> It’s the red lines that go both ways it means my temps have confirmed ovulation (they have to rise and stay up for 3 days to confirm) so I ovulated on Thursday 3rd!

Oooo i see.. ah amazing. Everything crossed for you


----------



## Deethehippy

ciz said:


> View attachment 1091350
> View attachment 1091351
> 
> fmu - I can see pink. This would be amazing if it’s a true positive... need this to darker. :xmas6:Come on Santa bring me a early pressie

Lines look pink to me..I’d call that your BFP! FX the lines get darker each day x


----------



## topazicatzbet

Hope the line gets darker ciz. 

I stopped bfing last month and looks like I'm going to ovulate later this cycle. Have been ovulating cd 12ish but cd 12 today and still no sign of a positive opk. I usually get a lot of ovary pain for a few days before ovulation but so far I ve had just niggly pain.


----------



## GemmaG

ciz said:


> View attachment 1091350
> View attachment 1091351
> 
> fmu - I can see pink. This would be amazing if it’s a true positive... need this to darker. :xmas6:Come on Santa bring me a early pressie

Can see those!! Keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## MadamRose

@topazicatzbet hope ovulation doesn’t hold off for too long


----------



## ciz

topazicatzbet said:


> Hope the line gets darker ciz.
> 
> I stopped bfing last month and looks like I'm going to ovulate later this cycle. Have been ovulating cd 12ish but cd 12 today and still no sign of a positive opk. I usually get a lot of ovary pain for a few days before ovulation but so far I ve had just niggly pain.

Hope ov happens soon for you lovely


----------



## LuvallmyH

I’m sorry @Deethehippy & @Mum42crazy :hugs:.
Yay for crosshairs @MadamRose! They are exciting aren’t they?!

I hope O doesn’t make you wait too much longer @topazicatzbet.

@ciz that sure looks like an early bfp! [-o&lt; That gets darker!!!

I am going to test Tuesday. It’s my due date and I’ll be 8dpo. I know I said no more testing early but I think I get a pass for this one. Even if I get lines I can’t get excited because I always get lines. But maybe?


----------



## Deethehippy

LuvallmyH said:


> I’m sorry @Deethehippy & @Mum42crazy :hugs:.
> Yay for crosshairs @MadamRose! They are exciting aren’t they?!
> 
> I hope O doesn’t make you wait too much longer @topazicatzbet.
> 
> @ciz that sure looks like an early bfp! [-o&lt; That gets darker!!!
> 
> I am going to test Tuesday. It’s my due date and I’ll be 8dpo. I know I said no more testing early but I think I get a pass for this one. Even if I get lines I can’t get excited because I always get lines. But maybe?

Thank you and much luck for Tuesday.


----------



## MadamRose

LuvallmyH said:


> I’m sorry @Deethehippy & @Mum42crazy :hugs:.
> Yay for crosshairs @MadamRose! They are exciting aren’t they?!
> 
> I hope O doesn’t make you wait too much longer @topazicatzbet.
> 
> @ciz that sure looks like an early bfp! [-o&lt; That gets darker!!!
> 
> I am going to test Tuesday. It’s my due date and I’ll be 8dpo. I know I said no more testing early but I think I get a pass for this one. Even if I get lines I can’t get excited because I always get lines. But maybe?

Good luck for Tuesday!!!


----------



## ciz

LuvallmyH said:


> I’m sorry @Deethehippy & @Mum42crazy :hugs:.
> Yay for crosshairs @MadamRose! They are exciting aren’t they?!
> 
> I hope O doesn’t make you wait too much longer @topazicatzbet.
> 
> @ciz that sure looks like an early bfp! [-o&lt; That gets darker!!!
> 
> I am going to test Tuesday. It’s my due date and I’ll be 8dpo. I know I said no more testing early but I think I get a pass for this one. Even if I get lines I can’t get excited because I always get lines. But maybe?

Thanks lovely. I hope so too. Sending you lots of luck for Tuesday :)


----------



## MadamRose

@Jessie7003 any luck with your test today?


----------



## MadamRose

Testing seems to ramp up from tomorrow lots of tests coming in quick succession - hopefully we get some nice early Christmas :bfp: Soon!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies.

Sorry I've not been around much just been feeling down since that telephone appointment and with what the doctor told me.
He really has stripped so much of my hope away and I dought I will be getting that scan or bloodtest or consultant appointment any time soon:-(

I forget to temp today but will start tomorrow CD11. I know its late but I've been doing my cheapie OPKs for a few days now and all negative. Today's was quite dark but still not positive. I started the CB 4 day fertile opk today and got a open circle so low fertility at the moment but I'm only on cd 10 and didn't ovulate until cd15 last cycle so still have a few days left yet. 
No EWCM just yet either just watery. 

Not feeling hopful at all thanks to that doctor but I really really hope and prey this will finally be my month. 

Please Jesus bring me a blazing Christmas BFP [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Sorry I've not been around much just been feeling down since that telephone appointment and with what the doctor told me.
> He really has stripped so much of my hope away and I dought I will be getting that scan or bloodtest or consultant appointment any time soon:-(
> 
> I forget to temp today but will start tomorrow CD11. I know its late but I've been doing my cheapie OPKs for a few days now and all negative. Today's was quite dark but still not positive. I started the CB 4 day fertile opk today and got a open circle so low fertility at the moment but I'm only on cd 10 and didn't ovulate until cd15 last cycle so still have a few days left yet.
> No EWCM just yet either just watery.
> 
> Not feeling hopful at all thanks to that doctor but I really really hope and prey this will finally be my month.
> 
> Please Jesus bring me a blazing Christmas BFP [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Definitely don’t give up hope. Keep up with the clear blue. Mine went from low to peak with no flashing this cycle. 

I know it’s hard but try not to let the doctor get to you definitely won’t help you with TTC. Good luck and hopefully you get a nice sticky bean!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@ciz 
I see it hon. I hope it gets darker. 
Good luck. 

@Mum42crazy 
So sorry hon was so hoping this was ure month. 

Sorry to all those that the :witch: caught 

Good luck to all those with faint lines, hope they get darker. 

And to all those waiting to test sending baby dust and also loads of baby dust to everyone waiting to ovulate :dust:


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> Definitely don’t give up hope. Keep up with the clear blue. Mine went from low to peak with no flashing this cycle.
> 
> I know it’s hard but try not to let the doctor get to you definitely won’t help you with TTC. Good luck and hopefully you get a nice sticky bean!


Thank you hon. Did u just do one test a day with the CB? Its weird how u have to test with FMU where as with the strips u have to test later. 
I thought I broke the CB at first because I ajected the stick to early but quickly stuck it back in and I think its OK lol. 

Just want this to be my month so much so I won't need any of them tests [-o&lt;


----------



## ciz

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Sorry I've not been around much just been feeling down since that telephone appointment and with what the doctor told me.
> He really has stripped so much of my hope away and I dought I will be getting that scan or bloodtest or consultant appointment any time soon:-(
> 
> I forget to temp today but will start tomorrow CD11. I know its late but I've been doing my cheapie OPKs for a few days now and all negative. Today's was quite dark but still not positive. I started the CB 4 day fertile opk today and got a open circle so low fertility at the moment but I'm only on cd 10 and didn't ovulate until cd15 last cycle so still have a few days left yet.
> No EWCM just yet either just watery.
> 
> Not feeling hopful at all thanks to that doctor but I really really hope and prey this will finally be my month.
> 
> Please Jesus bring me a blazing Christmas BFP [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Keep positive, Keep going lovely, you are definitely not out, I have faith it’ll happen for you :dust::hug:


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> Thank you hon. Did u just do one test a day with the CB? Its weird how u have to test with FMU where as with the strips u have to test later.
> I thought I broke the CB at first because I ajected the stick to early but quickly stuck it back in and I think its OK lol.
> 
> Just want this to be my month so much so I won't need any of them tests [-o&lt;

Yes just once a day - I did it more the first month I used it and got peak about 5 days before the real thing. I think because it measures 2 hormones it needs to be the morning. I totally get it good luck hopefully you see some flashing faces soon!


----------



## loeylo

When does everyone start using opks? I only have 10, cd7 just now. Normally got a 28 day cycle but last months was 32 days and I had a chemical the month before that so I really don’t know.


----------



## MadamRose

loeylo said:


> When does everyone start using opks? I only have 10, cd7 just now. Normally got a 28 day cycle but last months was 32 days and I had a chemical the month before that so I really don’t know.

Id be tempted to order more. I take 3 or 4 a day when I’m getting close to my peak! I started CD5 this time as didn’t want to risk missing peak - I normally peak on CD13 but actually peaked on CD11 this time


----------



## Rach87

Yay @ciz I see that easy without zooming! 

afm I tested today but a blazing bfn. Been feeing off the last couple days so thought maybe. Af isnt due for another 4/5 days so Im not totally disheartened yet. 

Excited for the testing to ramp up with everyone! Eek!

sorry for the ladies in ttc limbo, so frustrating!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Coming over from the November thread, im 1 dpo today (just going by app dont temp) will be testing dec 15 if I dont cave before then. Good luck everyone!! Very hopeful this month its 2nd month ttc.


----------



## loeylo

MadamRose said:


> Id be tempted to order more. I take 3 or 4 a day when I’m getting close to my peak! I started CD5 this time as didn’t want to risk missing peak - I normally peak on CD13 but actually peaked on CD11 this time

Tbh it’s not going to make a difference to the timing of sex, it’s only our second month officially ttc and we were only ntnp for 2 months before that (and even then, we did use contraception/withdrawal a few times) one of those months I got pregnant. So I am not wanting to stress it too much as I know we are pretty fertile.

Df doesn’t want us to go down the stressful ttc route, mainly because we have ended up pregnant 5 times now, twice when actively trying to prevent, twice when “seeing what happens” and being lax with the pull out method/natural family planning, and once when we mistimed my fertile time. So he thinks we will just get pregnant quickly and easily. Our first pregnancy was 10 years ago and our last (before the chemical) was 6 years ago.


----------



## MadamRose

loeylo said:


> Tbh it’s not going to make a difference to the timing of sex, it’s only our second month officially ttc and we were only ntnp for 2 months before that (and even then, we did use contraception/withdrawal a few times) one of those months I got pregnant. So I am not wanting to stress it too much as I know we are pretty fertile.
> 
> Df doesn’t want us to go down the stressful ttc route, mainly because we have ended up pregnant 5 times now, twice when actively trying to prevent, twice when “seeing what happens” and being lax with the pull out method/natural family planning, and once when we mistimed my fertile time. So he thinks we will just get pregnant quickly and easily. Our first pregnancy was 10 years ago and our last (before the chemical) was 6 years ago.

Yes that makes a lot of sense sounds like things will happen quickly for you


----------



## Jessylou4

Got a positive OPK today on CD16 which is the earliest I have ovulated the whole 15 months TTC! Hoping this is a positive sign and also I’ll be testing a few days earlier than I originally thought.
I normally don’t ovulate until at least CD 20/21 \\:D/ got my progesterone suppositories ready to start on Tuesday night then settling in for another TWW :pizza:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## MadamRose

Jessylou4 said:


> Got a positive OPK today on CD16 which is the earliest I have ovulated the whole 15 months TTC! Hoping this is a positive sign and also I’ll be testing a few days earlier than I originally thought.
> I normally don’t ovulate until at least CD 20/21 \\:D/ got my progesterone suppositories ready to start on Tuesday night then settling in for another TWW :pizza:

Good luck


----------



## GemmaG

So my [email protected] tests arrived today so of course had a pee on one to check the batch and thankfully as white as snow no evap line either. Had a conversation with my husband and told him what happened so he’s been away at work all week (explained the early ovulation) he seemed to take it better than what I thought but we both know if this does result in a positive pregnancy then I really will have to give up my career for a while. Not sure how I feel about it. Financially I’m not sure how we will cope but I’m sure we will manage. Going from 3-4 seems like such a huge deal in my head. I feel a little panicked but we shall see. I always believe things happen for a reason so just need to wait. My test from today......4/5dpo


----------



## MadamRose

GemmaG said:


> So my [email protected] tests arrived today so of course had a pee on one to check the batch and thankfully as white as snow no evap line either. Had a conversation with my husband and told him what happened so he’s been away at work all week (explained the early ovulation) he seemed to take it better than what I thought but we both know if this does result in a positive pregnancy then I really will have to give up my career for a while. Not sure how I feel about it. Financially I’m not sure how we will cope but I’m sure we will manage. Going from 3-4 seems like such a huge deal in my head. I feel a little panicked but we shall see. I always believe things happen for a reason so just need to wait. My test from today......4/5dpo
> 
> View attachment 1091367

Glad hubby too it okay. Why would it mean putting your career on hold? And hopefully you get your answer over the next few days - when did you get BFP with the others? When is your AF due?


----------



## GemmaG

MadamRose said:


> Glad hubby too it okay. Why would it mean putting your career on hold? And hopefully you get your answer over the next few days - when did you get BFP with the others? When is your AF due?

My mum has always been my childcare as I work shifts and with her illness and prognosis I have to now look elsewhere, I’m in the emergency services. I’ve worked it out with just the three kids Theia full time and the twins after school and I’m sitting around £1500 a month childcare costs. Financially it’s barely worth it now. But add another baby into the mix I would be well over the £2000 mark for childcare so I’d have to give up work. AF should be due in 9 days time but il be testing early. Probably start in 3-4 days time x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ladies my November BFP didn’t stick around... so assuming my cycle isn’t too messed up I’ll be testing Dec 30...


----------



## MadamRose

@GemmaG I totally understand childcare is very expensive. It’s why I waited so long for #3 

@Reiko_ctu I’m so so sorry


----------



## Suggerhoney

ciz said:


> Keep positive, Keep going lovely, you are definitely not out, I have faith it’ll happen for you :dust::hug:


Awww thank you so much hon I really hope ure right.
We been trying for almost 10 months now and I just hope this will be my month. If not this month then Jan at the latest.
Feb will mark one year ttc:-(



MadamRose said:


> Yes just once a day - I did it more the first month I used it and got peak about 5 days before the real thing. I think because it measures 2 hormones it needs to be the morning. I totally get it good luck hopefully you see some flashing faces soon!

I will do it again with FMU u then hon. I got my positive OPK on cd14 last cycle but sometimes I get my positive on day12.
But been taking macca root and thinking it was that that made me ovulate on day 15 last cycle.
I've now upped the dosage again today to 1500mg. Really hope they work and if we do fall this cycle it sticks and is healthy.



loeylo said:


> When does everyone start using opks? I only have 10, cd7 just now. Normally got a 28 day cycle but last months was 32 days and I had a chemical the month before that so I really don’t know.


Hello hon i start around cd6 only because when we first started trying back in Feb I had 2 cycles where I ovulated ridiculously early on cd 8.
Thankfully my ovulation is on day 13 to 15 now but I still start the OPKs on day 6.
Good luck.




Reiko_ctu said:


> Ladies my November BFP didn’t stick around... so assuming my cycle isn’t too messed up I’ll be testing Dec 30...

Oh nooo hon im so sorry. 
Sending u big hugs. 


Sooo I've upped the macca root again to 1500mg. Really hope they work and if we do catch this cycle it sticks and is viable and healthy. 
I just don't want any more losses. Having 4 is enough and just hope there will be no more[-o&lt;


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> Awww thank you so much hon I really hope ure right.
> We been trying for almost 10 months now and I just hope this will be my month. If not this month then Jan at the latest.
> Feb will mark one year ttc:-(
> 
> 
> 
> I will do it again with FMU u then hon. I got my positive OPK on cd14 last cycle but sometimes I get my positive on day12.
> But been taking macca root and thinking it was that that made me ovulate on day 15 last cycle.
> I've now upped the dosage again today to 1500mg. Really hope they work and if we do fall this cycle it sticks and is healthy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello hon i start around cd6 only because when we first started trying back in Feb I had 2 cycles where I ovulated ridiculously early on cd 8.
> Thankfully my ovulation is on day 13 to 15 now but I still start the OPKs on day 6.
> Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh nooo hon im so sorry.
> Sending u big hugs.
> 
> 
> Sooo I've upped the macca root again to 1500mg. Really hope they work and if we do catch this cycle it sticks and is viable and healthy.
> I just don't want any more losses. Having 4 is enough and just hope there will be no more[-o&lt;

Good luck hope it helps


----------



## babybears25

Oh I’m so sorry @Reiko_ctu :hugs:

Good luck to everyone starting to test next week! :dust:


----------



## GemmaG

Suggerhoney said:


> Awww thank you so much hon I really hope ure right.
> We been trying for almost 10 months now and I just hope this will be my month. If not this month then Jan at the latest.
> Feb will mark one year ttc:-(
> 
> 
> 
> I will do it again with FMU u then hon. I got my positive OPK on cd14 last cycle but sometimes I get my positive on day12.
> But been taking macca root and thinking it was that that made me ovulate on day 15 last cycle.
> I've now upped the dosage again today to 1500mg. Really hope they work and if we do fall this cycle it sticks and is healthy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello hon i start around cd6 only because when we first started trying back in Feb I had 2 cycles where I ovulated ridiculously early on cd 8.
> Thankfully my ovulation is on day 13 to 15 now but I still start the OPKs on day 6.
> Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh nooo hon im so sorry.
> Sending u big hugs.
> 
> 
> Sooo I've upped the macca root again to 1500mg. Really hope they work and if we do catch this cycle it sticks and is viable and healthy.
> I just don't want any more losses. Having 4 is enough and just hope there will be no more[-o&lt;

Please don’t give up hope Sugger. I truly know how hard it is and how all consuming it is but you have a such good shot. It’s not easy at all TTC, I tried for 7 years and each month your heart sinks but you have everything going for you to hopefully get you over the finishing line for one last little miracle x


----------



## GemmaG

Reiko_ctu said:


> Ladies my November BFP didn’t stick around... so assuming my cycle isn’t too messed up I’ll be testing Dec 30...

So sorry @Reiko_ctu


----------



## GemmaG

MadamRose said:


> @GemmaG I totally understand childcare is very expensive. It’s why I waited so long for #3
> 
> @Reiko_ctu I’m so so sorry

It’s a killer. I’m still figuring out what I’m supposed to do for returning in January. Officially finish my maternity today but start annual leave tomorrow until January. Need to get a plan in place :shock:


----------



## ciz

Reiko_ctu said:


> Ladies my November BFP didn’t stick around... so assuming my cycle isn’t too messed up I’ll be testing Dec 30...

I’m sorry lovely. Lots of luck for this cycle :)


----------



## Rach87

Ohhh no @Reiko_ctu Im so sorry. I hope that maybe primed your body for a sticky bfp at the end of the month. *hugs*


----------



## loeylo

Reiko_ctu said:


> Ladies my November BFP didn’t stick around... so assuming my cycle isn’t too messed up I’ll be testing Dec 30...

I’m so sorry. I think I’ll be testing around the 30th too. Good luck for December.


----------



## Suggerhoney

GemmaG said:


> Please don’t give up hope Sugger. I truly know how hard it is and how all consuming it is but you have a such good shot. It’s not easy at all TTC, I tried for 7 years and each month your heart sinks but you have everything going for you to hopefully get you over the finishing line for one last little miracle x


Awww thanks hon. I'm gonna try not to think about what that doctor said. 
Ovulation shud be by Friday latest so just gonna give it a really good shot.


----------



## GemmaG

Suggerhoney said:


> Awww thanks hon. I'm gonna try not to think about what that doctor said.
> Ovulation shud be by Friday latest so just gonna give it a really good shot.

That’s all anyone can do :hugs: you have to keep your spirits up and keep going. Each time your knocked down get up and go again. Don’t listen to anyone. It’s all statistics. My husband and I were told we would never conceive naturally and yes it took nearly 12 years for it to happen but we did! And back to back pregnancy’s at that. So have trust and hope and see each month as an opportunity. You just have to fight for it xx


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney definitely keep going - all of us here are rooting for you.

@Reiko_ctu I’ve added you to the thread Hun. Good luck and hopefully you get a BFP and a nice sticky bean.

Very excited to get a definite 100% confirmed BFP very excited to see who it will be! I’ve changed my test date to the 14, still think I’m going to struggle to hold off that long!


----------



## Suggerhoney

GemmaG said:


> That’s all anyone can do :hugs: you have to keep your spirits up and keep going. Each time your knocked down get up and go again. Don’t listen to anyone. It’s all statistics. My husband and I were told we would never conceive naturally and yes it took nearly 12 years for it to happen but we did! And back to back pregnancy’s at that. So have trust and hope and see each month as an opportunity. You just have to fight for it xx


Thank you hon. I turn 41 on the 17th December so time isn't on my side. I just really hope it happens soon. 
We have been trying for almost 10 months and 4 very early miscarriages since April. 
I'm taking Macca root as advised on here when I had my 4th loss. 
Praying it works and the next one sticks and is viable and healthy. 

Thank you for all the support. 
All the ladies on here have been my rock these past 10 months. 

I've never ever had to try try B4. I always fell pregnant first try apart from with our 9 year old son, I had a chemical pregnancy and then it took 3 months to fall with him. 
And with my youngest son I fell first try strait after having the implant out. 
He's 15 months old now. 

I really have so much respect now for womon that try for a very long time. 
It really is a emotional roller coaster.


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney definitely keep going - all of us here are rooting for you.
> 
> @Reiko_ctu I’ve added you to the thread Hun. Good luck and hopefully you get a BFP and a nice sticky bean.
> 
> Very excited to get a definite 100% confirmed BFP very excited to see who it will be! I’ve changed my test date to the 14, still think I’m going to struggle to hold off that long!


Awwww thanks hon.


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney i know it’s not the nicest thing but at least the CP show you definitely can get pregnant - what you need is a nice sticky bean - have you had any blood tests etc done to check hormones do what they should after implantation?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Reiko_ctu said:


> Ladies my November BFP didn’t stick around... so assuming my cycle isn’t too messed up I’ll be testing Dec 30...

 I'm so sorry :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Suggerhoney I've got everything crossed for you that this will be your month [-o&lt;


----------



## MadamRose

Good luck with testing today @Fuchsia1412 :dust:


----------



## Mum42crazy

Reiko_ctu said:


> Ladies my November BFP didn’t stick around... so assuming my cycle isn’t too messed up I’ll be testing Dec 30...

 I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Mum42crazy

Good morning girls, I am 13dpo and I used my last test and it was again just a faint line but I am sure it’s a BFN, yesterday I had so much backache I was sure I was about to see AF or at least my normal spotting but nothing so I hoped today I’d see a BFP if it was my month and I haven’t I’ll post the inverted test but I know it’s just me playing around.... feel very depressed.


----------



## MadamRose

@Mum42crazy :hugs:


----------



## Mum42crazy

I saw this and thought about everyone here, this is the last month I test early.


----------



## Fuchsia1412

@Mum42crazy very interesting! Plus makes me feel extra crazy for testing ludicrously early:headspin:
@MadamRose thank you! bfn so far but that's expected, very unlikely this time with that random bleed, but it'll test it out for the next few days anyway!


----------



## Tasha36089

Hi ladies, I’ve been following you all for a while but haven’t posted as I’ve been a bit in limbo really. I’ve just had a loss after getting my bfp on 30th October. I’ve known something wasn’t progressing right all along really. We won’t be trying this month, I’m still bleeding atm but didn’t want to keep lurking. Hope you all get some lovely Xmas bfp’s and I’ll be joining the Jan thread hopefully xx


----------



## ciz

Tasha36089 said:


> Hi ladies, I’ve been following you all for a while but haven’t posted as I’ve been a bit in limbo really. I’ve just had a loss after getting my bfp on 30th October. I’ve known something wasn’t progressing right all along really. We won’t be trying this month, I’m still bleeding atm but didn’t want to keep lurking. Hope you all get some lovely Xmas bfp’s and I’ll be joining the Jan thread hopefully xx

Sorry about your loss lovely :hugs:all the luck for your new cycle xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Tasha36089 said:


> Hi ladies, I’ve been following you all for a while but haven’t posted as I’ve been a bit in limbo really. I’ve just had a loss after getting my bfp on 30th October. I’ve known something wasn’t progressing right all along really. We won’t be trying this month, I’m still bleeding atm but didn’t want to keep lurking. Hope you all get some lovely Xmas bfp’s and I’ll be joining the Jan thread hopefully xx

 I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

@Mum42crazy I was getting more and more tempted to test early this cycle. I think I’ll go for 14th which is 11DPO and 2 days before AF is due. 

@Fuchsia1412 i get you and it’s so so tempting to test early. 

@Tasha36089 sorry for your loss. Good luck next cycle.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@MadamRose no I haven't and I've asked but got told no by that doctor. 
I have had bloods to check hormones b4 and after ovulation and all normal. My progesterone was really good and with my last chemical i know it wasn't progesterone because my temp stayed very high until day of bleeding. 
I even asked if I cud have HCG levels checked if I get pregnant again he said no. 
He just said its ure age and that's it. 

@Bevziibubble thanks hon. 

@Mum42crazy so sorry ure feeling so down hon, this TTC is just incredibly difficult. 
Sending hugs. 

@Tasha36089 
I'm so sorry hon. Losses are so awful I've had 7 in total and 4 this year since April. It really is so cruel. Sending u big hugs. 
Good luck for January. 

AFM 
I got a flashy smiley face today cd11. 
Cheapies still negative but kind of dark but still fainter than control line. 
We have bedded today and will try and bd every day from now on in the hope of catching that egg. 
Don't think I will actually ovulate until day 15 again but we shall see. 
Getting watery cm with slight ewcm but not much yet it shud be more ewcm just b4 ovulation. 
:dust:


----------



## Deethehippy

Sorry I've not been around ladies..I had a meltdown when AF arrived. Now that I've had a good cry and a good shout (poor OH and kiddies!) I feel a little stronger today.
I fell over but I have gotten back onto my feet and am going to keep fighting for my dream.

Can I be added to the last day of December please for testing and I'll update when I know when O will actually be.
Thank you all for your comments on my tests and all your nice words..it is appreciated to be getting support.

Reiko and Mum42crazy - I am so sorry ladies..keep strong and keep on :hugs:
Good luck to everyone testing or waiting.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:❤️


----------



## ciz

Afternoon all. I did a preg test today and it’s lily white so no idea what was going on past few days. 
I’ve been having a hell of sharp pain in my right hip soooooo maybe just maybe ov is coming... come on cycle wise up now pretty please


----------



## wannanewbaby

2 dpo here and obviously nothing symptom wise yet. I wrote down and ton of details last month so I can compare the 2 months and maybe start to notice some patterns for af. I have alot of hope this month but at the same time im nervous we didn't bd enough and its weird I didn't feel any o pain this month. Usually ovulation is quite painful for me, hope I didn't skip o that has never happened before.


----------



## Rach87

Tested again today, Something vvvvf is catching my eye. Yesterdays was bfn plain as day. Why does the 24 hrs in between testing drag on so long?! :coffee:

I remember when ttc my last 2 there was a “symptoms by dpo” thread where you would highlight red after if af came or green if it resulted in pregnancy. Anyone know if theres a current one or where I can find the old one? I tried searching but only found a couple with like 3 comments on it.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Deethehippy said:


> Sorry I've not been around ladies..I had a meltdown when AF arrived. Now that I've had a good cry and a good shout (poor OH and kiddies!) I feel a little stronger today.
> I fell over but I have gotten back onto my feet and am going to keep fighting for my dream.
> 
> Can I be added to the last day of December please for testing and I'll update when I know when O will actually be.
> Thank you all for your comments on my tests and all your nice words..it is appreciated to be getting support.
> 
> Reiko and Mum42crazy - I am so sorry ladies..keep strong and keep on :hugs:
> Good luck to everyone testing or waiting.


Love ya Dee and so happy ure going to keep trying. Don't worry hon I've had a few wobbles these past almost 10 months and have almost given up so many times then when AF gets going and ovulation starts getting closer I feel that little bit of hope creeping in. 
I'm so rooting for you and im so thankful I have u as a good friend on messenger, u have been such an amazing support to me. Through my ups and my downs. 
I'm so happy u are here with us in this December thread. 
Xxx



ciz said:


> Afternoon all. I did a preg test today and it’s lily white so no idea what was going on past few days.
> I’ve been having a hell of sharp pain in my right hip soooooo maybe just maybe ov is coming... come on cycle wise up now pretty please
> View attachment 1091393

Oh hon how strange them tests definitely had lines. That opks is so close to positive. 
Hope u get some answers soon hon. 
Maybe ure going to ovulate again.




wannanewbaby said:


> 2 dpo here and obviously nothing symptom wise yet. I wrote down and ton of details last month so I can compare the 2 months and maybe start to notice some patterns for af. I have alot of hope this month but at the same time im nervous we didn't bd enough and its weird I didn't feel any o pain this month. Usually ovulation is quite painful for me, hope I didn't skip o that has never happened before.

Hi hon fellow ovulation pain sufferer here and I did notice that in July I had no ovulation pain at all which I thought was strange. But must of ovulated because I had a temp rise and positive opk and then 2 weeks later a faint BFP. 
I know it was a chemical but I really was worried I hadn't ovulated at all but I did. So it must be normal to have the odd cycle with no pain. 
I've noticed with the past few months my ovulation pain used to last 3 days but the past few months I've only felt it on one day. 
Not sure what that means. 
I always feel it on actual ovulation day. Normolay all day sharp pains in left or right overy. 
Just waiting to ovulate now in the next few days so im not to far behind u hon. 
Good luck


----------



## Suggerhoney

Rach87 said:


> View attachment 1091394
> Tested again today, Something vvvvf is catching my eye. Yesterdays was bfn plain as day. Why does the 24 hrs in between testing drag on so long?! :coffee:
> 
> I remember when ttc my last 2 there was a “symptoms by dpo” thread where you would highlight read after if af came or green if it resulted in pregnancy. Anyone know if theres a current one or where I can find the old one? I tried searching but only found a couple with like 3 comments on it.


Something is catching my eye to. Good luck


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Rach87 i see something there!! Think it’s the start of a BFP!! That dpo thread is still around but only 1-2 people post on it a month! It’s just a lot slower on these boards than when we were having our other babies. My august edd group only had 9 member!


----------



## Deethehippy

Suggerhoney said:


> Love ya Dee and so happy ure going to keep trying. Don't worry hon I've had a few wobbles these past almost 10 months and have almost given up so many times then when AF gets going and ovulation starts getting closer I feel that little bit of hope creeping in.
> I'm so rooting for you and im so thankful I have u as a good friend on messenger, u have been such an amazing support to me. Through my ups and my downs.
> I'm so happy u are here with us in this December thread.
> Xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hon how strange them tests definitely had lines. That opks is so close to positive.
> Hope u get some answers soon hon.
> Maybe ure going to ovulate again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi hon fellow ovulation pain sufferer here and I did notice that in July I had no ovulation pain at all which I thought was strange. But must of ovulated because I had a temp rise and positive opk and then 2 weeks later a faint BFP.
> I know it was a chemical but I really was worried I hadn't ovulated at all but I did. So it must be normal to have the odd cycle with no pain.
> I've noticed with the past few months my ovulation pain used to last 3 days but the past few months I've only felt it on one day.
> Not sure what that means.
> I always feel it on actual ovulation day. Normolay all day sharp pains in left or right overy.
> Just waiting to ovulate now in the next few days so im not to far behind u hon.
> Good luck

Thanks so much Sugger, love to you too, you have been the best friend to me and listened to me moan and whine, I do appreciate it very much. Praying that lots of us get a Christmas surprise 

Rach87 - definitely something catching my eye..FX it gets darker soon!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I’m definitely down and out after my loss ladies... this time AF was a week late and she’s just terrible, the back pain is awful. 

I’m mostly just thinking, what if it happens again? I know I can get pregnant easily but what if I can’t keep babies anymore now that I’m older and my hormones have changed? It doesn’t help that my next 2ww is right during Christmas so if I ask my hcp for some hormone blood work I doubt I’ll be able to get to the lab on the days I’m supposed to. I really want to have another baby before I turn 35 which is at the end of next year... after that the age gap between our youngest will be over 3.5 years which is just too much for me. Honestly I can bear the loss but thinking about all the what if’s in the future have me feeling sad and anxious.

Sorry to vent, I know everyone here is in the position of waiting and lots have had losses. But I know you guys understand the sadness. 

I’m on CD 2 and it’s a very clotty AF but I think I will have a normal cycle still as I did with my last CP and that’s ovulation on Nov 19. Should I bother with opks or just temping?


----------



## Lozb

Cd 14 today still no sign of O. OPK are still really neg hoping they are darker tomorrow to aim for 0 on cd 17-18. Sadly I am on night shift cd 15 & 16 and cd 18 & 19. Starting to get some O pains and watery cm so something is happening.


----------



## babybears25

Rach87 said:


> View attachment 1091394
> Tested again today, Something vvvvf is catching my eye. Yesterdays was bfn plain as day. Why does the 24 hrs in between testing drag on so long?! :coffee:
> 
> I remember when ttc my last 2 there was a “symptoms by dpo” thread where you would highlight red after if af came or green if it resulted in pregnancy. Anyone know if theres a current one or where I can find the old one? I tried searching but only found a couple with like 3 comments on it.

I posted in it last cycle, not many people do. 
It’s in the Two Week Wait forum x


----------



## babybears25

@Tasha36089 so sorry for your loss x

@Reiko_ctu hugs to you x

@Deethehippy :hugs:sending you lots of positivity for this cycle. 

@Suggerhoney yay for your flashing smiley :happydance:

Sorry to anyone I’ve missed...hugs & baby dust to you all.

1DPO for me...the long 2WW begins again!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Lozb said:


> Cd 14 today still no sign of O. OPK are still really neg hoping they are darker tomorrow to aim for 0 on cd 17-18. Sadly I am on night shift cd 15 & 16 and cd 18 & 19. Starting to get some O pains and watery cm so something is happening.

Can you have a quickie in the morning when you get home from night shift!?!


----------



## Lozb

Reiko_ctu said:


> Can you have a quickie in the morning when you get home from night shift!?!

Can during the week but cd 18-19 are weekend and my son is normally in our bed by morning. I am gonna see if my son wants to sleep at his Nanna’s house lol


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney is there a reason they said no to the aspirin? Not sure if it’s a common thing over here but so many of my friends in the US swear by it. Yay for flashing smiley definitely get baby dancing in especially as sperm will like longer than the egg!

@Deethehippy I’ll add you in for testing glad you are feeling better.

@ciz looks like ovulation may well be on the way!

@wannanewbaby good luck, could you have been busy and missed o pain? I never get pain apart from occasional backache which could also be linked to leaning over children’s desks too much as much as anything else.

@Rach87 something is catching my eye. I’m
99% sure I’ve seen a thread like that in the TWW part of the forum :) what symptoms
Do you seem to be having?

@Reiko_ctu I agree the pages are so much quieter when I had DD two I was in a normal September due date group and there was enough of us still active after that we still
Have a Facebook group with 36 active members (not all of us transferred into the Facebook groups) I was also in a due date after lose for august and September and that had around 20
Members! Sorry you are feeling down :( it’s definitely hard once you’ve had a lose but Cp and miscarriages sometimes just happen for no reason - definitely don’t give up. :hugs:
Maybe ask for bloods anyway this cycle then even if you can’t get them you know you can get them the cycle after if needed? What will stress you out the least, temping you may not know til it’s too late with OPKs at least you’ll have prewarning to get baby dancing in just incase cycle is slightly different.

@Lozb definitely get the baby making in when you can if you think it’s coming the :spermy: can live for a while, especially with night shifts etc making it tricky. 

@babybears25 good luck for the TWW:dust:

As for me my BBT chart is looking good from what I’ve been told. As I’m so new to it I’m relying a lot on other people’s interpretations as to if it’s okay. Hoping the fact it seems good so far means that my blood tests will be fine. Doctors surgery rang earlier to tell me forms are ready to pick up and confirm it was right I was getting them done elsewhere (I’m getting them done at local community hospital on way to work as means I won’t be late for work so no question, earliest I could get at my GP was like 9.30). My boobs are so sore it’s crazy I know it can’t be a symptoms but really wish they would pack it in already, it’s bad enough dealing with them being painful when pregnant! Being at work definitely helps, today seems to have flown by, hoping I can say the same for the rest of the week!


----------



## Rach87

@babybears25 thanks I found it!

@Reiko_ctu I noticed its way quieter overall, I wonder why?

@MadamRose I had 3 days of increased hunger, nausea, dizziness and extreme tiredness. Still feel off and have had lots of light cramps these past 5 or so days. Normally I get cramps about 3-4 days before af but Im still not due for another 2-3 days which would mean like 8 days of cramping.


----------



## MadamRose

Rach87 said:


> @babybears25 thanks I found it!
> 
> @Reiko_ctu I noticed its way quieter overall, I wonder why?
> 
> @MadamRose I had 3 days of increased hunger, nausea, dizziness and extreme tiredness. Still feel off and have had lots of light cramps these past 5 or so days. Normally I get cramps about 3-4 days before af but Im still not due for another 2-3 days which would mean like 8 days of cramping.

That’s a lot - how many DPO are you?


----------



## Rach87

@MadamRose no idea, I did opks last time i was ttc and I became obsessed so I was trying to keep myself calm by not doing those. Also our decision to ttc a 3rd was pretty last minute and mid cycle so I had no supplies anyway :dohh:
Im super fertile so I wouldnt be surprised, Im just worried because I had an early miscarriage right before both of my babies so Im worried if I do get a bfp I’ll end up losing it. :cry:(When I say fertile I mean it - we spent a combined 5 months ttc our two babies and I was pregnant 4 of those months) I have lupus so miscarriage rate is very high for me.


----------



## MadamRose

Rach87 said:


> @MadamRose no idea, I did opks last time i was ttc and I became obsessed so I was trying to keep myself calm by not doing those. Also our decision to ttc a 3rd was pretty last minute and mid cycle so I had no supplies anyway :dohh:
> Im super fertile so I wouldnt be surprised, Im just worried because I had an early miscarriage right before both of my babies so Im worried if I do get a bfp I’ll end up losing it. :cry:(When I say fertile I mean it - we spent a combined 5 months ttc our two babies and I was pregnant 4 of those months) I have lupus so miscarriage rate is very high for me.

Sending lots of sticky baby dust :dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

The TWW can be torture. I hope it goes fast for you :hugs:


----------



## Lozb

I find waiting to get a positive OPK is jst the worst for me seems to be forever special coz I O late ish in my cycle


----------



## MadamRose

Lozb said:


> I find waiting to get a positive OPK is jst the worst for me seems to be forever special coz I O late ish in my cycle

I don’t find waiting for an opk to hard what with AF thrown in there to. But I’m fine when I’m at work but when the girls are in bed I keep going all sorts of random stuff that isn’t helping at all


----------



## Lozb

MadamRose said:


> I don’t find waiting for an opk to hard what with AF thrown in there to. But I’m fine when I’m at work but when the girls are in bed I keep going all sorts of random stuff that isn’t helping at all

i think I jst get nervous about missing it. I know once O been then I have done all I can.


----------



## Lozb

With it being busy on this thread thought I would ask on here. What are being using to take bbt? I have oral digital but wondering if ear one can be used?


----------



## MadamRose

Lozb said:


> With it being busy on this thread thought I would ask on here. What are being using to take bbt? I have oral digital but wondering if ear one can be used?

I use an oral digital (I know some people take vaginally but that definitely isn’t for me) I’m struggling atm though as due to the heating my mouth is so dry in the morning. Not sure if an ear thermometer would work


----------



## Rach87

@Reiko_ctu so sorry. Miscarriages are so incredibly hard. Physical pain, emotional pain, grieving. Vent as much as you need, many of us have experienced it as well and completely understand. We’re here for you.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Reiko_ctu said:


> @Rach87 i see something there!! Think it’s the start of a BFP!! That dpo thread is still around but only 1-2 people post on it a month! It’s just a lot slower on these boards than when we were having our other babies. My august edd group only had 9 member!




Is that all it has hon wow. I was on here in 2010/2011 and again 2012/2013 and it was always was so busy.
Since coming back in September 2018 i cudnt believe how quiet it is.
How u feeling hon?
I hope ure ok and I’m just so sorry about ure loss.
Take it easy hon and I hope u get ure rainbow soon.



Deethehippy said:


> Thanks so much Sugger, love to you too, you have been the best friend to me and listened to me moan and whine, I do appreciate it very much. Praying that lots of us get a Christmas surprise :)
> 
> Rach87 - definitely something catching my eye..FX it gets darker soon!


Awwww hon what a lovely lovely message I got emotional read


Reiko_ctu said:


> I’m definitely down and out after my loss ladies... this time AF was a week late and she’s just terrible, the back pain is awful.
> 
> I’m mostly just thinking, what if it happens again? I know I can get pregnant easily but what if I can’t keep babies anymore now that I’m older and my hormones have changed? It doesn’t help that my next 2ww is right during Christmas so if I ask my hcp for some hormone blood work I doubt I’ll be able to get to the lab on the days I’m supposed to. I really want to have another baby before I turn 35 which is at the end of next year... after that the age gap between our youngest will be over 3.5 years which is just too much for me. Honestly I can bear the loss but thinking about all the what if’s in the future have me feeling sad and anxious.
> 
> Sorry to vent, I know everyone here is in the position of waiting and lots have had losses. But I know you guys understand the sadness.
> 
> I’m on CD 2 and it’s a very clotty AF but I think I will have a normal cycle still as I did with my last CP and that’s ovulation on Nov 19. Should I bother with opks or just temping?


This is exactly how I feel. After 4 losses in a row I’m just so scared of it happening again. 
Ure young still hon and I really believe u will get ure rainbow. 
I’m 41 next week so ure a lot younger than me hon and stand a really good chance. 
I really believe ure be pregnant again soon and I hope and pray there will be no more losses with either of us. Just want to give u a big hug :hugs:




Lozb said:


> Cd 14 today still no sign of O. OPK are still really neg hoping they are darker tomorrow to aim for 0 on cd 17-18. Sadly I am on night shift cd 15 & 16 and cd 18 & 19. Starting to get some O pains and watery cm so something is happening.

Good luck hon. I ovulated 2 days later than normol last cycle and think it mite of been the macca root. 
Will know more when I ovulate this cycle but I’m cd 11 now. I think I will ovulate day 15 again, hope it’s not later. Got a flashy smiley today and getting EWCM now instead of watery so I think I shud of ovulated by Friday. 
Hope u ovulate soon hon.



MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney is there a reason they said no to the aspirin? Not sure if it’s a common thing over here but so many of my friends in the US swear by it. Yay for flashing smiley definitely get baby dancing in especially as sperm will like longer than the egg!
> 
> @Deethehippy I’ll add you in for testing glad you are feeling better.
> 
> @ciz looks like ovulation may well be on the way!
> 
> @wannanewbaby good luck, could you have been busy and missed o pain? I never get pain apart from occasional backache which could also be linked to leaning over children’s desks too much as much as anything else.
> 
> @Rach87 something is catching my eye. I’m
> 99% sure I’ve seen a thread like that in the TWW part of the forum :) what symptoms
> Do you seem to be having?
> 
> @Reiko_ctu I agree the pages are so much quieter when I had DD two I was in a normal September due date group and there was enough of us still active after that we still
> Have a Facebook group with 36 active members (not all of us transferred into the Facebook groups) I was also in a due date after lose for august and September and that had around 20
> Members! Sorry you are feeling down :( it’s definitely hard once you’ve had a lose but Cp and miscarriages sometimes just happen for no reason - definitely don’t give up. :hugs:
> Maybe ask for bloods anyway this cycle then even if you can’t get them you know you can get them the cycle after if needed? What will stress you out the least, temping you may not know til it’s too late with OPKs at least you’ll have prewarning to get baby dancing in just incase cycle is slightly different.
> 
> @Lozb definitely get the baby making in when you can if you think it’s coming the :spermy: can live for a while, especially with night shifts etc making it tricky.
> 
> @babybears25 good luck for the TWW:dust:
> 
> As for me my BBT chart is looking good from what I’ve been told. As I’m so new to it I’m relying a lot on other people’s interpretations as to if it’s okay. Hoping the fact it seems good so far means that my blood tests will be fine. Doctors surgery rang earlier to tell me forms are ready to pick up and confirm it was right I was getting them done elsewhere (I’m getting them done at local community hospital on way to work as means I won’t be late for work so no question, earliest I could get at my GP was like 9.30). My boobs are so sore it’s crazy I know it can’t be a symptoms but really wish they would pack it in already, it’s bad enough dealing with them being painful when pregnant! Being at work definitely helps, today seems to have flown by, hoping I can say the same for the rest of the week!
> 
> View attachment 1091401


Chart is looking so good hon. 
I was told on here that aspirin shudnt be taken while TTC because it thins the lining. It’s a blood thinner and I was told not to take it untill I get a BFP. 
I was taking it with my June July chemicals but I stopped taking it when I was told it thins lining by women that have had fertility treatment. 
Started taking it again in October from the moment I got a faint BFP at 10 dpo
But still went on to lose the pregnancy again. 

So now hoping and praying the macca root works it’s my last hope:confused:


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> Is that all it has hon wow. I was on here in 2010/2011 and again 2012/2013 and it was always was so busy.
> Since coming back in September 2018 i cudnt believe how quiet it is.
> How u feeling hon?
> I hope ure ok and I’m just so sorry about ure loss.
> Take it easy hon and I hope u get ure rainbow soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww hon what a lovely lovely message I got emotional read
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly how I feel. After 4 losses in a row I’m just so scared of it happening again.
> Ure young still hon and I really believe u will get ure rainbow.
> I’m 41 next week so ure a lot younger than me hon and stand a really good chance.
> I really believe ure be pregnant again soon and I hope and pray there will be no more losses with either of us. Just want to give u a big hug :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck hon. I ovulated 2 days later than normol last cycle and think it mite of been the macca root.
> Will know more when I ovulate this cycle but I’m cd 11 now. I think I will ovulate day 15 again, hope it’s not later. Got a flashy smiley today and getting EWCM now instead of watery so I think I shud of ovulated by Friday.
> Hope u ovulate soon hon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chart is looking so good hon.
> I was told on here that aspirin shudnt be taken while TTC because it thins the lining. It’s a blood thinner and I was told not to take it untill I get a BFP.
> I was taking it with my June July chemicals but I stopped taking it when I was told it thins lining by women that have had fertility treatment.
> Started taking it again in October from the moment I got a faint BFP at 10 dpo
> But still went on to lose the pregnancy again.
> 
> So now hoping and praying the macca root works it’s my last hope:confused:

Thanks the chart is so confusing to me atm. I know there is no perfect pregnancy chart but anything to look out for to indicate pregnancy? 

Bless you hun you it’s all so difficult, hopefully the macca root really does help you!


----------



## Lozb

@Suggerhoney i really hope the Maca root helps with a sticky bean. I am jst hoping it lengthens my luteal phase, praying for a day or two that’s enough for me. It was 9 days last month. My luteal phases were 10-11 days before when I conceived with my son and had loads of fertility tests and was. I thing wrong with my progesterone then. Hoping my short LP is due to having implant out in September. Nurse said if it’s still same in few months to give her a call back. I struggled to conceive my son due to block tubes (had STI in my younger days that causes tube scarring). Hope it was all cleared and stayed cleared.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Suggerhoney thanks so much for the encouraging and kind words!!


----------



## J_and_D

Tasha36089 said:


> Hi ladies, I’ve been following you all for a while but haven’t posted as I’ve been a bit in limbo really. I’ve just had a loss after getting my bfp on 30th October. I’ve known something wasn’t progressing right all along really. We won’t be trying this month, I’m still bleeding atm but didn’t want to keep lurking. Hope you all get some lovely Xmas bfp’s and I’ll be joining the Jan thread hopefully xx


I'm sorry. FX you get your Jan sticky bean


----------



## J_and_D

@Reiko_ctu I'm sorry to hear. FX for next cycle


----------



## Mum42crazy

No test today as it’s CD1 for me right on time my AF has come, I had spotting yesterday afternoon so I knew, good luck to all, I will get time later to respond to some of the message on here but I thought I’d let you know! Baby dust to all!


----------



## MadamRose

@Mum42crazy sorry your AF came. Good luck this cycle!


----------



## MadamRose

Are you testing today @J_and_D and @BabyBrain80 if so good luck :dust:


----------



## babybears25

@Mum42crazy so sorry AF came, good luck for your next cycle x

Good luck to the ladies starting to test today!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mum42crazy sorry af came. 

Tashi sorry for your loss but welcome. 

I think I ovulated in the evening yesterday. So 1dpo for me this cycle has been very confusing as I usually get a lot of pain leading up to it but only niggle pains this time. Had a positive opk yesterday afternoon but then cm started to dry up in the evening so I'm basing it on that. Don't look like I get much notice with the opk.


----------



## MadamRose

topazicatzbet said:


> Mum42crazy sorry af came.
> 
> Tashi sorry for your loss but welcome.
> 
> I think I ovulated in the evening yesterday. So 1dpo for me this cycle has been very confusing as I usually get a lot of pain leading up to it but only niggle pains this time. Had a positive opk yesterday afternoon but then cm started to dry up in the evening so I'm basing it on that. Don't look like I get much notice with the opk.

Some people get very little notice with OPKs it’s anything from 12-36 hours after. Good luck :)


----------



## GemmaG

So I started testing today far too early but sure. Il be testing every day from now - SMU 7dpo I think..... could be 6 but I don’t think so I think I ovulated the day of my peak.


----------



## GemmaG

Mum42crazy said:


> No test today as it’s CD1 for me right on time my AF has come, I had spotting yesterday afternoon so I knew, good luck to all, I will get time later to respond to some of the message on here but I thought I’d let you know! Baby dust to all!

So sorry AF came sending loads of positive baby dust for this cycle x


----------



## Lozb

Well cd15 and still no positive OPK, I try test three times a day when it’s close. They are still really negative this morning. So night shifts aren’t on my side this cycle and now the husband has woke up with a cold sore. Bloody great, told him might have to bd with no kissing lmao, who needs kissing. Going to try bd tonight if he will. He is feeling a bit run down with allergies, we think he is allergic to our animals but he will jst have to deal with it coz they aren’t going anywhere (he wudnt want that either). We have some antihistamines for him to take daily, which he forgets to take and then moans.


----------



## MadamRose

@GemmaG definitely nothing yet but as you said it’s very early.

@Lozb hope you manage to get some baby dancing in. And men always moaning about something right!


----------



## MrsF88

Hi everyone. New here. TTC after an ectopic last Dec. I'm on 5 DPO right now. Sore boobs thats it.

Testing date Nov 17


----------



## Bevziibubble

MrsF88 said:


> Hi everyone. New here. TTC after an ectopic last Dec. I'm on 5 DPO right now. Sore boobs thats it.
> 
> Testing date Nov 17

 I'm sorry for your loss :hugs:
Good luck :)


----------



## babybears25

So sorry for your loss @MrsF88 

Good luck for testing x


----------



## Rach87

Sorry for your loss @MrsF88 hope this is your month

@Mum42crazy sorry af came but at least you are now out of limbo. Hopefully this is your cycle

afm got a bfn this morning. Yesterday must have been a fluke or an early chemical, still no af yet, due tomorrow so Im not completely out yet.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Lozb 
I really hope the macca works and ure LP will be longer this cycle. 
And I hope u get ure positive opk soon. 

Cd12 here and cheapie opks negative still and a flashy smiley face again on CB digital. 
So looking like its definitely the macca that has extended my ovulation. 
Hopfully ovulation will be no later than cd15 which is Friday. 
Don't want my cycle being even longer than it was last cycle 31 days with a 16 day LP just feels like a endless wait:sleep:

Getting a small amount of ewcm today but it shud increase over the next few days.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mum42crazy so sorry about :af: hon:hugs:


----------



## ciz

Finally looks like we’ve had our peak. Cervix is open and some ewcm today. 
Would you say tomorrow is 1dpo?


----------



## MadamRose

@MrsF88 sorry for your loss. Good luck for testing.

@Suggerhoney most people get between 2&4 days of flashing smilies before their peak. The EWCM is a good sign!

@Rach87 good luck for tomorrow!!!

@ciz you usually ovulate 12-36 hours after your positive. So I would say youll ovulate tomorrow and then Thursday will be 1DPO. That’s just my personal opinion

Super nervous as I’ve picked up my blood tests forms. I’ve got one for Thursday with is 7DPO she wrote 21 days in it but I confirmed that was based on a 14day ovulation. So it’s definitely Thursday for me. She also did some for during my period (if i comes - I’m hoping it doesn’t) as a comparison


----------



## LuvallmyH

Tested today, 8dpo. Could maybe see something on the frer but not the ic. 

The frer looks better after it sat & the top ic is new & has a little something, but also a lot of dye run. 

Anyway.... having a tough day as it’s my due date. I’ll be ok, just gotta get through it.


----------



## Suggerhoney

ciz said:


> View attachment 1091437
> Finally looks like we’ve had our peak. Cervix is open and some ewcm today.
> Would you say tomorrow is 1dpo?


Hi hon id tommorow will be ovulation day and then Thursday will be 1dpo. 
But some womon ovulate 37 hours after there peak. I ovulate 24 hours after my peak. 
Keep doing the opks because they can go very dark and then chart ure darkest as positive. 
Looks like ovulation is very close. 
Good luck. 
My tests are still negative but flashy smiley face so will hopfully get my peak soon. 
Got it on cd14 last cycle and ovulation day 15. 
If that happens again then ovulation will be Friday and I will be 1dpo on Saturday. 
Just hope I don't ovulate later. 



MadamRose said:


> @MrsF88 sorry for your loss. Good luck for testing.
> 
> @Suggerhoney most people get between 2&4 days of flashing smilies before their peak. The EWCM is a good sign!
> 
> @Rach87 good luck for tomorrow!!!
> 
> @ciz you usually ovulate 12-36 hours after your positive. So I would say youll ovulate tomorrow and then Thursday will be 1DPO. That’s just my personal opinion
> 
> Super nervous as I’ve picked up my blood tests forms. I’ve got one for Thursday with is 7DPO she wrote 21 days in it but I confirmed that was based on a 14day ovulation. So it’s definitely Thursday for me. She also did some for during my period (if i comes - I’m hoping it doesn’t) as a comparison
> 
> View attachment 1091448
> View attachment 1091449


Thanks hon. Hopfully I will get my peak soon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

LuvallmyH said:


> Tested today, 8dpo. Could maybe see something on the frer but not the ic.
> View attachment 1091446
> View attachment 1091447
> 
> The frer looks better after it sat & the top ic is new & has a little something, but also a lot of dye run.
> View attachment 1091451
> View attachment 1091450
> 
> Anyway.... having a tough day as it’s my due date. I’ll be ok, just gotta get through it.


Hugs sweety. 
Can see something on frer and the last cheapies u posted I think something is catching my eye. 8dpo is very very early so still loads of time good luck hon.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Suggerhoney said:


> Hugs sweety.
> Can see something on frer and the last cheapies u posted I think something is catching my eye. 8dpo is very very early so still loads of time good luck hon.

Thanks hun. I always picture you sitting at your computer with little Pom poms when you reply lol. Always cheering the rest of us on.


----------



## MadamRose

@LuvallmyH sorry you are having a rough day. I think I can see something on the FRER and the top of the IC where there are 3 together. 8DPO is very early so lots of good chance still!


----------



## MadamRose

Not sure why my forms won’t upload to my other post!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Just went bathroom and loads more ewcm its definitely increased and cervix is softer so think its getting ready and ovulation will be in the next few days. I can get a few days of ewcm but hoping I've ovulated by Friday at the latest.
Then the 2ww.
Hopfully with Xmas coming up it won't drag as much as last month.


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> Just went bathroom and loads more ewcm its definitely increased and cervix is softer so think its getting ready and ovulation will be in the next few days. I can get a few days of ewcm but hoping I've ovulated by Friday at the latest.
> Then the 2ww.
> Hopfully with Xmas coming up it won't drag as much as last month.

My TWW with my DD2 ended on Christmas Day. I ended up testing 1 day early (I didn’t even consider testing at like 9DPO then) and got my BFP Christmas Eve!


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> Not sure why my forms won’t upload to my other post!
> 
> View attachment 1091454
> View attachment 1091455


I had them bloods done hon on day 4 and 21 but also had FSH testosterone thyroid progesterone estrogen and a bunch of other things. Had to wait 2 weeks for results.
All came back really good and normal.


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> My TWW with my DD2 ended on Christmas Day. I ended up testing 1 day early (I didn’t even consider testing at like 9DPO then) and got my BFP Christmas Eve!


If I ovulate on day 15 again then my AF will be due on 27th Dec but I'm gonna test the 22nd, think I will be 11dpo so shud get a decent line. 
Wud love a BFP for Christmas.


----------



## Deethehippy

Luv - Thinking of you on this day. Will look forward to seeing your tests over the next few days. 

My AF seems to be on the way out. Slightly concerned that the last two have been a bit less heavy (obviously it’s a great relief in some ways too) Hope it’s not a sign of menopause creeping in. Last cycle was shorter too.
Working on healthy eating and some fitness this month but we will see how that goes lol

Good luck to you all approaching testing.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Suggerhoney can I ask how long it took your hpt to show negative again after chemicals? With my last cp it was immediately but AF was only 2 days late. AF was a week late this time and I’m on day 3 of bleeding and still have a squinter on a hpt. Just a shadow but it’s not stark bfn... I would rather not have to receive any care so just wondering if I can gather some information... sorry to bug!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Reiko_ctu said:


> @Suggerhoney can I ask how long it took your hpt to show negative again after chemicals? With my last cp it was immediately but AF was only 2 days late. AF was a week late this time and I’m on day 3 of bleeding and still have a squinter on a hpt. Just a shadow but it’s not stark bfn... I would rather not have to receive any care so just wondering if I can gather some information... sorry to bug!!


Hi hon yes of course u can ask. 
With my first 2 chemicals the tests went negative at 13 dpo. I was 2 days late for AF. 

With the last 2 chemicals I still had faint lines even when I was bleeding. I was on like cd4 and still getting faint lines but by cd6 they were negative. 
So sorry ure going through this hon its awful. 
I'm terrified of having more but just hope and pray the next one sticks. 
I really don't want to test early but I'm due AF just after Xmas day so I'm testing on the 22nd I shud be 11dpo. 
I got very dark lines at 11dpo on frer with my son so I'm hoping that will happen again. 
If its BFN then I'm getting merry on Christmas eve and day lol. 
:wine:bit obviously hoping for a blazing BFP.


----------



## MadamRose

@Reiko_ctu its definitely normal for pregnancy tests to take a few days if you were pregnant for longer hcg would have built up more hence take longer to get out of your system


----------



## MadamRose

Also forgot to mention receptionist seems to think bloods will be a whole 7 to 10 days before they are back ](*,)](*,)](*,)I’ll either know I’m pregnant or be getting the other bloods before the results of these are back ](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## Suggerhoney

The very first chemical pregnancy i ever had. I got to 5 weeks pregnant and started bleeding.
I only tested twice so don't know if the tests went negative or not.
Didn't even know what a chemical pregnancy was and went up the hospital because I was bleeding and they did a scan and just said were really sorry but u have had a very early miscarriage which is known as a chemical pregnancy.

I've had 6 chemicals in total and I lost my first baby at almost 11 weeks so definitely had my fair share of losses.
Just never had them back to back like I've had this year.

Really hope there won't be anymore.
My heart really can't take it.

Sending u massive hugs hon :hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> Also forgot to mention receptionist seems to think bloods will be a whole 7 to 10 days before they are back ](*,)](*,)](*,)I’ll either know I’m pregnant or be getting the other bloods before the results of these are back ](*,)](*,)](*,)

Mine took 2 weeks but that was on the NHS so probably will be faster if privet


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> Mine took 2 weeks but that was on the NHS so probably will be faster if privet

Nope on the NHS I think I’d cry if they take 2 weeks. Isn’t progesterone time sensitive if you are pregnant and it’s low?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

MadamRose said:


> Also forgot to mention receptionist seems to think bloods will be a whole 7 to 10 days before they are back ](*,)](*,)](*,)I’ll either know I’m pregnant or be getting the other bloods before the results of these are back ](*,)](*,)](*,)

That’s a super long time! We can access our blood test results in BC in 28-48 hrs online!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Suggerhoney said:


> The very first chemical pregnancy i ever had. I got to 5 weeks pregnant and started bleeding.
> I only tested twice so don't know if the tests went negative or not.
> Didn't even know what a chemical pregnancy was and went up the hospital because I was bleeding and they did a scan and just said were really sorry but u have had a very early miscarriage which is known as a chemical pregnancy.
> 
> I've had 6 chemicals in total and I lost my first baby at almost 11 weeks so definitely had my fair share of losses.
> Just never had them back to back like I've had this year.
> 
> Really hope there won't be anymore.
> My heart really can't take it.
> 
> Sending u massive hugs hon :hugs:

we lost our 2nd pregnancy at almost 9 weeks and the bleeding lasted forever. It started and stopped for months. But we conceived again and had a healthy baby on the next cycle that I ovulated... I thought because of my CP in August I was due a healthy pregnancy! But I wonder if I have low progesterone since weaning my dd last year, and I’m going to talk to my dr about it next week. 

I think if we have another loss we’ll be done tbh. So the next one needs to stick.


----------



## MadamRose

Reiko_ctu said:


> That’s a super long time! We can access our blood test results in BC in 28-48 hrs online!

Oh that sounds really good. I’m hoping it won’t really be that long I’ll be pulling my hair out.
I’ll be testing for first time Monday morning so might ring Monday afternoon just to see if anything has come back. I can’t imagine labs don’t process bloods af weekend


----------



## Sianylw

Just catching up. Good luck to those due to test.

sorry to hear about AF getting some... sorry to hear about losses of those in this thread. TTC is definitely one of life’s biggest challenges for some. You guys are all amazingly supportive of eachother though and it does make the world of difference!

as for me I’m either 9 or 10DPO. Had a progesterone blood test today so waiting for result luckily mine will take a day or two as it’s with a private clinic.

I’m still testing out my trigger shot. 12 days passed trigger and there’s still a feint line on IC’s. Driving me mad now! Finding this cycle incredibly hard not to overthink as it was a clomid cycle... just feeling a bit deflated

hope everyone is well...

these are the testing out of the trigger below the top one is this evening and the others are over the last few days, they all seem to be the same! Driving me mad now!


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> Nope on the NHS I think I’d cry if they take 2 weeks. Isn’t progesterone time sensitive if you are pregnant and it’s low?

If its just progesterone they are testing then it might not take as long. 
I had a bunch of hormones tested b4 ovulation then another bunch after ovulation progesterone was tested after ovulation on day 21 and was really good and normol. 

Progesterone stays elevated in pregnancy. 
Some chemicals are down to low progesterone but with mine my temp stayed very elevated until the day the bleeding stared so I know its not progesterone that's causing my loses. 
Progesterone makes ure temp high. U always notice when u ovulate because ure temp goes up the day after and thats the progesterone. 
Estrogen causes lower temps. 

Hope u get the results soon hon. 
I was told 14 days and it was 14 days but I did have all my hormones tested so maybe that was why. 
I was so anxious them whole 2 weeks but thankfully everything came back so good and normal. 
Thats why I was so upset when I went on to have a 4th chemical after getting them good results.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sianylw said:


> Just catching up. Good luck to those due to test.
> 
> sorry to hear about AF getting some... sorry to hear about losses of those in this thread. TTC is definitely one of life’s biggest challenges for some. You guys are all amazingly supportive of eachother though and it does make the world of difference!
> 
> as for me I’m either 9 or 10DPO. Had a progesterone blood test today so waiting for result luckily mine will take a day or two as it’s with a private clinic.
> 
> I’m still testing out my trigger shot. 12 days passed trigger and there’s still a feint line on IC’s. Driving me mad now! Finding this cycle incredibly hard not to overthink as it was a clomid cycle... just feeling a bit deflated
> 
> hope everyone is well...
> 
> these are the testing out of the trigger below the top one is this evening and the others are over the last few days, they all seem to be the same! Driving me mad now!


Good luck hon.


----------



## Sianylw

Suggerhoney said:


> Good luck hon.

Thank you hun x


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> If its just progesterone they are testing then it might not take as long.
> I had a bunch of hormones tested b4 ovulation then another bunch after ovulation progesterone was tested after ovulation on day 21 and was really good and normol.
> 
> Progesterone stays elevated in pregnancy.
> Some chemicals are down to low progesterone but with mine my temp stayed very elevated until the day the bleeding stared so I know its not progesterone that's causing my loses.
> Progesterone makes ure temp high. U always notice when u ovulate because ure temp goes up the day after and thats the progesterone.
> Estrogen causes lower temps.
> 
> Hope u get the results soon hon.
> I was told 14 days and it was 14 days but I did have all my hormones tested so maybe that was why.
> I was so anxious them whole 2 weeks but thankfully everything came back so good and normal.
> Thats why I was so upset when I went on to have a 4th chemical after getting them good results.

I don’t even have them done til Thursday just needed to pick up the forms ready. But fingers crossed it go’s fast not sure I can wait 7-10 days again


----------



## ciz

Thanks ladies. I have a funny feeling that my ultra peak was around late yesterday morning but didn’t manage to test till the afternoon. But anyway we’ve managed to dtd yesterday and tonight, don’t think we’ll manage tomorrow so I’m hoping to we stand a chance. Looks like I’ll be testing around Christmas week now :)


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Hey everybody! I’m new to this thread but not BnB. I have 4 little girls trying for my boy! I was on the liletta implant For 3 1/2 years. I got it removed October 29 and received my a F on November 6. A F lasted for 10 days usually it lasts seven days while on the implant. My period tracker Flo said that I ovulated on November 27. I got light pink spotting a few days later. Sunday I tested using a cheaply test and got a super faint line after checking it a hour or so later. I tested yesterday and got BFN but looked at the test hours later and the test had a even fainter line. Does anyone think these are evap lines?


----------



## J_and_D

@Mum42crazy I'm sorry AF came :(

@MadamRose I ovulated SUUUPER late, so I won't be testing until the 14th


----------



## MrsKatie

So so sorry for those who have had losses, they’re dreadful.

@Reiko_ctu do you take vitex? I had symptoms of low progesterone and took that, along with good old vitamin c and my trusty maca. I am still breastfeeding as well so was concerned about progesterone levels. I took all those supplements through the first tri. Still take the Maca and vitamin c.

good luck everyone <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Trying4BbyBoy said:


> Hey everybody! I’m new to this thread but not BnB. I have 4 little girls trying for my boy! I was on the liletta implant For 3 1/2 years. I got it removed October 29 and received my a F on November 6. A F lasted for 10 days usually it lasts seven days while on the implant. My period tracker Flo said that I ovulated on November 27. I got light pink spotting a few days later. Sunday I tested using a cheaply test and got a super faint line after checking it a hour or so later. I tested yesterday and got BFN but looked at the test hours later and the test had a even fainter line. Does anyone think these are evap lines?

 Welcome to the thread :) 
The line is usually not legit if it happens after the time limit for the test. Keep testing though and good luck :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

ciz said:


> Thanks ladies. I have a funny feeling that my ultra peak was around late yesterday morning but didn’t manage to test till the afternoon. But anyway we’ve managed to dtd yesterday and tonight, don’t think we’ll manage tomorrow so I’m hoping to we stand a chance. Looks like I’ll be testing around Christmas week now :)

 FX for a Christmas bfp! :xmas6:


----------



## MadamRose

@sian good luck Hun 

@ciz let me know when you have a date in mind and I’ll chance it on the front page. Sounds like good timing though. Good luck 

@Trying4BbyBoy the lines are most likely evap lines if they appeared after the time limit. Keep testing and good luck.


----------



## Sianylw

13 days passed trigger shot and the line is still there!! No darker no lighter ](*,) one more test left for tomorrow and then I’m not testing until at least Saturday! 

By Saturday it will be 16 days passed trigger shot and 13 or 14DPO... this cycle has been my worst in terms of sheer desperation for it to have worked...

fingers crossed for everyone in TWW/ waiting to O!! 

let’s get some :bfp: on that front page [-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

Morning ladies:hi:

Cd13 for me today and still getting the flashy smiley face but noticed when I ejected the stick the lines were the darkest they been yet and matched. 
Cheapies darker today to but not positive. 
Getting lots of ewcm. And have a spot on the right side of my chin so ovulation is close. 
Was day 15 last cycle with positive opk on day 14. 
Its day 14 tommorow so fixed I get my positive peak tommorow and hopfully no later. 
If ovulation is later I will have to change my testing date but hopfully it won't be. 

We managed to bd cycle day 11 and today cd13. 
If peak day is tommorow then will bd tommorow and Friday as well then we wud of done all we can this cycle.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Trying4BbyBoy said:


> Hey everybody! I’m new to this thread but not BnB. I have 4 little girls trying for my boy! I was on the liletta implant For 3 1/2 years. I got it removed October 29 and received my a F on November 6. A F lasted for 10 days usually it lasts seven days while on the implant. My period tracker Flo said that I ovulated on November 27. I got light pink spotting a few days later. Sunday I tested using a cheaply test and got a super faint line after checking it a hour or so later. I tested yesterday and got BFN but looked at the test hours later and the test had a even fainter line. Does anyone think these are evap lines?


Hello welcome to the group hon were lovely on here. I've been here since Feb and I cudnt of kept going without these lovely ladies so I thought I wud give you a great big welcome:hi:

Sorry about ure test but they can give faint lines if left to long. I wud re test with a new test hon. 
I tend to throw mine away after 5 mins so I don't get any confusion.

Good luck.


----------



## Sianylw

@Suggerhoney fingers crossed for a positive soon! Great news on the ewcm... O sounds like it’s definitely on the way 

good luck for this cycle hun xx


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Thanks for all the responses ladies! I look forward to joining everyone on our journey to Babyville xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Sianylw said:


> 13 days passed trigger shot and the line is still there!! No darker no lighter ](*,) one more test left for tomorrow and then I’m not testing until at least Saturday!
> 
> By Saturday it will be 16 days passed trigger shot and 13 or 14DPO... this cycle has been my worst in terms of sheer desperation for it to have worked...
> 
> fingers crossed for everyone in TWW/ waiting to O!!
> 
> let’s get some :bfp: on that front page [-o&lt;

Wishing you so much luck for Saturday..the waiting and wondering is so hard.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sianylw said:


> @Suggerhoney fingers crossed for a positive soon! Great news on the ewcm... O sounds like it’s definitely on the way
> 
> good luck for this cycle hun xx

Thanks hon. 
Really hope this will finally be my month


----------



## Suggerhoney

Trying4BbyBoy said:


> Thanks for all the responses ladies! I look forward to joining everyone on our journey to Babyville xx

We look forward to having you


----------



## Sianylw

@Deethehippy thanks hun. x

@Suggerhoney with you on this one for both of us x

@Trying4BbyBoy welcome and good luck x


----------



## LuvallmyH

9dpo


----------



## Sianylw

@LuvallmyH i see a line :happydance: x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it!


----------



## Suggerhoney

I see that luv. Does it have colour?


----------



## LuvallmyH

Suggerhoney said:


> I see that luv. Does it have colour?

Hard to say. It’s lightened up now to almost nothing so I assume it was just the dreaded frer line for no good reason.


----------



## wannanewbaby

LuvallmyH said:


> 9dpo
> View attachment 1091498

I see it to!!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

4 dpo here still nothing symptom wise but that is to be expected. Staying busy this week so that helps the 2ww go by so much easier. Will be busy till at least 7 dpo and probably closer to 9 dpo which hopefully helps me not test so ridiculously early this cycle hopefully. Good luck to everyone getting ready to test!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Definitely a line there!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Still see that line @LuvallmyH really hope it is the start of something. 



wannanewbaby said:


> 4 dpo here still nothing symptom wise but that is to be expected. Staying busy this week so that helps the 2ww go by so much easier. Will be busy till at least 7 dpo and probably closer to 9 dpo which hopefully helps me not test so ridiculously early this cycle hopefully. Good luck to everyone getting ready to test!!!

Good luck for when u test hon. 
Still waiting to ovulate here. 
I'm gonna try and stay busy during the 2ww so hopefully time goes faster. 
Last months 2ww dragged so badly.


----------



## Lozb

Cd16 still not positive but now starting to get there. Hoping it turns positive tomorrow. Getting to close to Xmas for me to test otherwise, feel like I dnt want the disappoint on Xmas Eve or Xmas day. Mind a positive tomorrow be ok, I cud try get othe to bed during the day and Friday. Mind Thursday wud be better to get a positive. I am on nights tonight and tomorrow and not managed to bd today. I leave for work at 7pm. We have a 4 year old no room for a quickie sadly.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Suggerhoney said:


> Still see that line @LuvallmyH really hope it is the start of something.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck for when u test hon.
> Still waiting to ovulate here.
> I'm gonna try and stay busy during the 2ww so hopefully time goes faster.
> Last months 2ww dragged so badly.


I legit started testing last month at like 6 dpo lol I can't let myself do that again


----------



## Suggerhoney

Lozb said:


> Cd16 still not positive but now starting to get there. Hoping it turns positive tomorrow. Getting to close to Xmas for me to test otherwise, feel like I dnt want the disappoint on Xmas Eve or Xmas day. Mind a positive tomorrow be ok, I cud try get othe to bed during the day and Friday. Mind Thursday wud be better to get a positive. I am on nights tonight and tomorrow and not managed to bd today. I leave for work at 7pm. We have a 4 year old no room for a quickie sadly.
> 
> View attachment 1091508


Looks like it cud be close hon. 
I really want to get my positive tommorow and ovulation Friday so i can still test on the 22nd. 
Hope we both ovulate soon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

wannanewbaby said:


> I legit started testing last month at like 6 dpo lol I can't let myself do that again


Hahaha I've been guilty of doing that a few times lol. Knowing its going to be negative but still do it haha


----------



## babybears25

@LuvallmyH i can definitely see that line.

@Suggerhoney @Lozb I hope you both ovulate soon!

Babydust to all <3
:dust:


----------



## ciz

Peak last one?


----------



## MadamRose

@LuvallmyH i can see something!!! 

@wannanewbaby the waiting is hard. I’m 6DPO and fed up of waiting. I tested far to early last cycle too. Good luck for when you do test. 

@Lozb hope you get your positive soon and get some BD in soon. I tested on Christmas Eve with DD2 AF was due Christmas Day. 

@Suggerhoney what are you ovulation tests doing? 

As for me sorry I’ve been quite today. It’s been a awful day :( Now home and worrying about my bloods tomorrow which seems stupid when results may take so long to come back! Positive is my chart looks nice and good still!


----------



## GemmaG

Y


ciz said:


> View attachment 1091515
> 
> 
> Peak last one?

Yes for sure!


----------



## GemmaG

MadamRose said:


> @LuvallmyH i can see something!!!
> 
> @wannanewbaby the waiting is hard. I’m 6DPO and fed up of waiting. I tested far to early last cycle too. Good luck for when you do test.
> 
> @Lozb hope you get your positive soon and get some BD in soon. I tested on Christmas Eve with DD2 AF was due Christmas Day.
> 
> @Suggerhoney what are you ovulation tests doing?
> 
> As for me sorry I’ve been quite today. It’s been a awful day :( Now home and worrying about my bloods tomorrow which seems stupid when results may take so long to come back! Positive is my chart looks nice and good still!
> 
> View attachment 1091518

Sorry you’ve had a rubbish day. Hope tomorrow goes well I hope you don’t have to wait that long it’s insane!


----------



## Rach87

@MadamRose sorry about the bad day. Theres nothing worse than having to wait and having no control over anything (body or lab results)

took a wondfo today thought maybe the fainest of faint lines so took a frer and same thing. Probably nothing. Expecting af tomorrow. Weird thing is my cramps are gone - super irritable today though. Ugh I feel as soon as you start ttc your body and brain go haywire!


----------



## MadamRose

@Rach87 thanks. Fingers crossed AF doesn’t show tomorrow and your test is a :bfp:


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @LuvallmyH i can see something!!!
> 
> @wannanewbaby the waiting is hard. I’m 6DPO and fed up of waiting. I tested far to early last cycle too. Good luck for when you do test.
> 
> @Lozb hope you get your positive soon and get some BD in soon. I tested on Christmas Eve with DD2 AF was due Christmas Day.
> 
> @Suggerhoney what are you ovulation tests doing?
> 
> As for me sorry I’ve been quite today. It’s been a awful day :( Now home and worrying about my bloods tomorrow which seems stupid when results may take so long to come back! Positive is my chart looks nice and good still!
> 
> View attachment 1091518

Hi hon. 

Still got a flashing smiley this morning but noticed the lines matched today when I took the stick out. 
My pregmate cheapie is also very close to positive. 
But I used 2 other cheapies and they are supper faint


Top one is pregmate and my CB looked the same. 
Bottom 2 are different cheapies and apparently not good. 
Top one is pregmate and I trust that over the other 2 because I've been using them for 3 months and they have been very accurate.


----------



## Rach87

Welp, they were definitely fake lines, af just started. :witch::sad2:


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney its normal for clear blue to have lines when others don’t. I think it’s linked to the 2 hormones it reads. Hopefully you get your static in the next day or two.

@Rach87 so sorry :(


----------



## MadamRose

@Jessie7003, @Fuchsia1412 @BabyBrain80 any updates :dust:


----------



## babybears25

Sorry AF arrived @Rach87


----------



## MadamRose

To add to my day someone who I shared my pregnancy with DD2 with just announced she’s pregnant. I’m so happy for her but also very jealous. I hate feeling like the green eyed monster but it was literally her first time trying. as I said I am so so happy for her just a little jealous too


----------



## Rach87

Thanks @MadamRose @babybears25 it was a long shot at best. We started trying mid cycle so I probably just missed Ov. Funny though as soon as we started trying I was panicking wondering if I was ready/really wanted a 3rd. But as soon as I saw I started I was super bummed - so at least now I know it is what I really want. Onto next month!
Hope to see some bfps in here now that the testing dates are ramping up! :dust:


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Just tested again and this faint faint line showed. Af is due in 3 days. If previous test were accurate that means I would be 3 weeks.


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

:dust:I’m sorry to those who received AF. Let’s keeping pushing on to the next cycle :sex:Good luck to those waiting to test and lots of baby dust:dust:


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

LuvallmyH said:


> 9dpo
> View attachment 1091498

I see a line!


----------



## Rach87

I think I see the start of something @Trying4BbyBoy - hopefully thats your boy making himself known!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hey sorry I've not been posting and I have a lot to catch up on! I will try and read back but sorry to those who have had af arrive xx

I've had an odd cycle, spotted right up to CD20, and it was often just a small amount on wiping once a day. Very unusual. My opks never got darker than control only equal to it. This happened at CD17/18, (later than last month) then again at CD20/21. I never got loads of ewcm or any pains either.

I do see a pattern though. Every second month is wonky, like if I'm ovulating from my left side it's later. If it's the right side it's bang on time. 

Also I switched vitamins this cycle so I wonder if that had anything to do with the spotting? Or delay? Who knows?!! Lol

So I'm poas crazy as usual and it will be too early...I do see a faint pink line on a frer but I don't trust them at all. Not even sure why i used it, I always seem to get lines on them! I should hold off testing until the weekend.

Good luck to those testing soon :dust:


----------



## atx614

@Trying4BbyBoy i see a line!! Fxd it gets darker tomorrow!


----------



## Bevziibubble

MadamRose said:


> To add to my day someone who I shared my pregnancy with DD2 with just announced she’s pregnant. I’m so happy for her but also very jealous. I hate feeling like the green eyed monster but it was literally her first time trying. as I said I am so so happy for her just a little jealous too

 That's understandable ❤️


----------



## Bevziibubble

Rach87 said:


> Welp, they were definitely fake lines, af just started. :witch::sad2:

 I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Trying4BbyBoy said:


> :dust:I’m sorry to those who received AF. Let’s keeping pushing on to the next cycle :sex:Good luck to those waiting to test and lots of baby dust:dust:
> 
> View attachment 1091531

 Definitely a line there! Hoping this is the start of a BFP! Good luck :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

BabyBrain80 said:


> Hey sorry I've not been posting and I have a lot to catch up on! I will try and read back but sorry to those who have had af arrive xx
> 
> I've had an odd cycle, spotted right up to CD20, and it was often just a small amount on wiping once a day. Very unusual. My opks never got darker than control only equal to it. This happened at CD17/18, (later than last month) then again at CD20/21. I never got loads of ewcm or any pains either.
> 
> I do see a pattern though. Every second month is wonky, like if I'm ovulating from my left side it's later. If it's the right side it's bang on time.
> 
> Also I switched vitamins this cycle so I wonder if that had anything to do with the spotting? Or delay? Who knows?!! Lol
> 
> So I'm poas crazy as usual and it will be too early...I do see a faint pink line on a frer but I don't trust them at all. Not even sure why i used it, I always seem to get lines on them! I should hold off testing until the weekend.
> 
> Good luck to those testing soon :dust:

 Good luck for testing! :dust:


----------



## MadamRose

@Trying4BbyBoy I think I can see the start of something.

@BabyBrain80 its so hard not to test early especially when your cycle has been a bit crazy so you don’t know exactly what day to expect what.


----------



## MadamRose

Ladies who chart I know you do @Suggerhoney not sure who else does. It is normally for post ovulation temps to keep going up? I thought they’d rise then stay at a more stable level with some fluctuation. This is my chart today.

Currently feeling sick to my stomach about my blood test not sure how I’m going to wait so long for the results.


----------



## kittiecat

Hope it’s ok to join? :hi:. Had a frozen embryo transfer yesterday and test day is on the 20th December. Hoping for a Christmas rainbow miracle <3


----------



## MadamRose

@kittiecat definitely okay for you to join. Good luck :)


----------



## kittiecat

MadamRose said:


> @kittiecat definitely okay for you to join. Good luck :)

Thank you! Good luck to everyone <3


----------



## MadamRose

The phlebotomist said 7-10 days was ridiculous for my blood results and agreed progesterone is time sensitive if pregnant. She has put a read sticker on them which marks them as urgent she said results could be back tomorrow but definitely by Monday!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope that you get the results back ASAP!


----------



## Lozb

Still not positive this morning. Off to sleep now after night shift, back to work tonight.


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Rach87 said:


> I think I see the start of something @Trying4BbyBoy - hopefully thats your boy making himself known!

@Rach87 Im hoping so hun :fingers crossed: I’m no stranger to chems I’m sorry about AF rearing it’s ugly head :hugs: I feel like our test looks similar. Lots and lots of baby dust to you in this cycle:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Does anyone use the period tracker Flo from the google play store? I find it to be very accurate for tracking periods and ovulation. 

Also, has anyone tried the Yoni Steam & Pearls? A lady I know swore by a Yoni steam she received at a spa, stating she conceived the next cycle! I was looking into them but there’s a variety of companies selling them, I’m still doing research. There’s reviews on YouTube that’ll make you question your insides lol.


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

MadamRose said:


> Ladies who chart I know you do @Suggerhoney not sure who else does. It is normally for post ovulation temps to keep going up? I thought they’d rise then stay at a more stable level with some fluctuation. This is my chart today.
> 
> Currently feeling sick to my stomach about my blood test not sure how I’m going to wait so long for the results.
> 
> View attachment 1091536

:Fingers crossed: Hoping you get results back quickly and that numbers are high ⬆️ :hugs:


----------



## Sianylw

Sorry that AF arrived @Rach87 

good luck to everyone testing and I see the faint line. 

hope those who are gearing up to O that it happens soon. Welcome to new members! :wave: 

as for me I am completely deflated... looks like trigger shot is finally out of my system. 11 or 12 DPO and no lines for me. Really think I’m out and am really, really feeling so upset about it. After a whole cycle of meds, injections, bloated and enlarged ovaries it came to nothing! Still waiting on progesterone blood test results tang clinic and they aren’t back yet but have a crappy feeling that I didn’t ovulate even with all the meds. I’m 37 now and just thinking that maybe my time is up. 

good luck everyone. Hope you get some great news soon x


----------



## MadamRose

@Sianylw so sorry. 11DPO could still be a little too early so don’t give up yet. 

@Trying4BbyBoy apps are all out for me until I’ve use them for a few months as I ovulate late for someone with a cycle of my length. 

I’m going to ring the doctors and see if they are back tomorrow. If not will ring Monday evening.


----------



## Sianylw

@MadamRose thanks hun but you know when you just know - that’s the feeling I have.

hope you don’t have too long of a wait for results hun x


----------



## Suggerhoney

@MadamRose
Please please please don't feel bad about feeling envy.
I'm gonna be totally honest with you but I get really jealous when I see women get there BFPs and only been trying for 5 minutes.
I feel happy for them but also do feel jealous because I want it so bad and where I've been trying for 10 months it feels like such a kick in the teeth.
I think most of us that have been trying for a long time feel that way but don't like to say.
So please don't think ure bad or anything hon its totally normal to feel jealous when someone gets that one thing u so desperately want.
Since I've been here I've seen so many women come and go. They get there BFPs and go to the pregnancy forums and we don't see them again.
Only a small few of the pregnant ladies pop back in from time to time which is nice but seeing how far in the pregnancy they now are or seeing when I go into other threads how far pregnant these women that were in these testing threads are now does make me feel sad that I'm still not pregnant.
Some are even about to give birth and I'm still stuck here in the testing threads.
It sticks.
Ure chart looks fantastic hon. Temps do rise after ovulation its the progesterone hon but if ure temps stay elevated it may be a good sign.
Fixed for you.

@kittiecat
Yay so glad ure here hon. Absolutely have everything crossed for you.

@Rach87 so sorry :witch: came hon.

@BabyBrain80
Oh hon I really hope those faint lines on Frer are the start of something. Really rooting for you.
[-o&lt;

@Trying4BbyBoy 
I see something faint good luck

@Sianylw 
Awww hon I really hope u get a BFP in the next few days. The saying goes ure not out until :witch: shows. 

@Lozb 
Urghhh how annoying. Ure on a very high dose of mecca so it mite be that delaying ovulation. 
It delayed mine last cycle and again this cycle by 2 days. I'm on 1500mg. 

Good luck to all the ladies testing or about to test. Good luck to those waiting to ovulate. :dust:

And sorry to all u that the :witch: got. Good luck next cycle. :spermy:

AFM
I got my solid smiley today and my cheapies are also peak. We :sex: yesterday and today and will also BD tomorrow to. 

My temp dropped today even though I slept well so wondering if ovulation will be today. 
I have ovulated on peak day b4. 
I normally get ovulation pain and not feeling much yet. 
I will know by tomorrow because if I do today then temp will go up. 


And I did a line progression with the Boots chrapies. 

Will definitely BD tomorrow to then we wud if done all we can this cycle. 

Still testing on the 22nd:dust:


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney thanks so much that makes me feel so much better. That’s definitely how I feel I’m elated for them but it’s also hard when I wanted it for so long. I wanted another when my DD2 for 3 and she’s now 7.

How soon do hormones kick in. Don’t want to read into things but I burst into tears at work today (thankfully before the children came in) and my boobs are so sore!


----------



## Lozb

I have woke up from nights really early, only have like 3 hrs sleep abs back tonight :(. Managed to bd when I woke up. Still not positive OPK at cd 17 but I wud normally get positives anywhere from 5pm so still time. It’s increased loads since yesterday. Even though I appear to gonna O late my test day is still ok coz I had give a date passed when af was due incase my LP was actually longer.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Bfn for me this morning. Waiting for :witch: 
Good luck to everyone else testing in December!


----------



## ciz

Hello ladies so woke this morning cervix is closed and cm has changed so putting today down as 1dpo. We didn’t bd yesterday but did 2 days before so I’m alittle hopeful we had good timing. Af due 23rd so @MadamRose if you would please put me down for then \\:D/


----------



## wannanewbaby

5 dpo today still not much symptom wise. Noticed some mild cramping yesterday and me and bf had a fight and I cried like a baby but I'm a huge ball of emotions anyway so not thinking to much into it. Hoping for a busy and quick weekend, Monday will put me at 9 dpo and I wouldn't feel crazy testing then lol I grabbed some .88 test at Walmart last night so I have those and my pregmates from last month.


----------



## Bevziibubble

LuvallmyH said:


> Bfn for me this morning. Waiting for :witch:
> Good luck to everyone else testing in December!

 I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Rach87

Thanks @Trying4BbyBoy for your kind words. It stinks, my miscarriage rate is so high it’s like Russian roulette, 50% chance at best.

Welcome new mamas, hope we all get those bfps soon.

sorry mamas who have been here for a while. I haven’t experienced that, and I won’t even try to say that I know how you feel, I can’t even imagine going through the hope and crashing disappointment every month, just know we’re all rooting for you, you’ll get those little munchkins in your arms, don’t give up hope!

I forgot who asked about Flo app @Trying4BbyBoy ? I use it! Love it, have had it since before my 1st. It’s always spot on


----------



## Mum42crazy

Wow loads to catch up with, my AF has been awful, it was worse than my miscarriage and I’m still bleeding heavily.
I am sorry to hear the witch got some people, goodluck to the nearly O day for some, and fingers crossed for those testing I see some lines


----------



## MadamRose

@LuvallmyH dont give up hope until :witch:arrives maybe you implanted late?

@ciz glad you got some baby dancing in I will change you on the front page.

@Mum42crazy sorry you af has been so unkind.


----------



## GemmaG

@LuvallmyH hope things pick up for you. You really deserve this. As MadamRose said hopefully it’s just a later implantation x


----------



## Suggerhoney

@MadamRose 
I got symptoms from about 7 or 8dpo with my son. 
And with the 4 chemicals I got symptoms from 7dpo. 
Good luck hon. 

@LuvallmyH so sorry hon. Stupid :witch:

@Rach87 
Sorry about ure loss hon. 
I think I must have 50% or more of miss carrying ive had 4 very early losses since April this year. But I'm going to be 41 next month so I know when u reach 40 the chances of losses is so high. 
Sending u hugs and I hope and pray neither of us and the other ladies on here that have also had losses have no more losses and the next ones are supper sticky and healthy :dust::dust::dust:

@Lozb 
Awwww man that's so annoying. 
Hope they are positive by tomorrow hon and no later:dust:

@ciz good luck hon. I shud be 1dpo either tomorrow or Saturday. 


@wannanewbaby 
Still very early hon good luck.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hope I haven't missed anyone u ladies move fast haha. 
I've been house cleaning all day.


----------



## babybears25

Love how active this thread is...but I can’t keep up! :p

@LuvallmyH @Sianylw don’t give up hope yet! 

@Suggerhoney awesome bd timing!! 

@kittiecat welcome to the thread :hi:


----------



## babybears25

@Mum42crazy sorry AF is so bad...I hate that :witch:


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney can I ask what symptoms understand if you don’t want to talk about it when them being CPs. I was a lot younger when I had DD1 and DD2 and I just can’t remember if I had early symptoms apart from period like cramps right around the time my period was due.


----------



## GeminiRising

Hi (new here) 
I’m 11-12dpo and have had brown cm 10dpo-12dpo which sees to have stopped...has anyone else experienced this? Trying not to get excited at the idea it might be implantation as AF not due til the 12th


----------



## loeylo

Okay now I’m very confused. 

I’m on cd10 and I’m bleeding.


----------



## GemmaG

So tests from amazon arrived and I tried one out this afternoon. Never used them before so not sure. Babyplan 10miu 8dpo


----------



## GemmaG

MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney thanks so much that makes me feel so much better. That’s definitely how I feel I’m elated for them but it’s also hard when I wanted it for so long. I wanted another when my DD2 for 3 and she’s now 7.
> 
> How soon do hormones kick in. Don’t want to read into things but I burst into tears at work today (thankfully before the children came in) and my boobs are so sore!

Hormones kick in pretty quickly. Not sure many people have heard of the early pregnancy factor. But basically the embryo signals to the mother that’s it there 48hrs after fertilisation. It causes a reaction to number one support the pregnancy and suppress the immune system to allow implantation. Secondly progesterone and other chemicals rises which is what initially gives a lot of symptoms. So contrary to popular belief it’s not too early to feel different x


----------



## Rach87

I see a shadow Gemma!


----------



## Suggerhoney

babybears25 said:


> Love how active this thread is...but I can’t keep up! :p
> 
> @LuvallmyH @Sianylw don’t give up hope yet!
> 
> @Suggerhoney awesome bd timing!!
> 
> @kittiecat welcome to the thread :hi:


Thanks hon. Hopefully with tomorrow as well we've done enough and it will lead to a BFP.



MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney can I ask what symptoms understand if you don’t want to talk about it when them being CPs. I was a lot younger when I had DD1 and DD2 and I just can’t remember if I had early symptoms apart from period like cramps right around the time my period was due.


The first chemical i had tender boobs from 8 DPO and the neasea from 10dpo, was really emotional and stroppy. Sharp pain in ovaries and a heavy feeling in womb. Backache from like 4dpo
By 13dpo symptoms vanished.

2nd chemical
I had sore boobs from 8dpo
Very sore nipples from 9dpo and pains again in ovaries left and right.
Snotty cm from 8dpo.

3rd chemical
Sickness
Dizyness
Sore boobs from around 7 or 8dpo.
Itchy nipples.
Emotional
Moody.
Heightened sence of smell.
Then all symptoms vanished at 10dpo but started gettind lines on all tests.
Next day darker lines but symptoms gone.
14 dpo lines fainter

4th chemical
Snotty cm from 1dpo
Very sharp pains in ovaries left and then right like a pulling sharp pain.
Tender boobs from 7dpo
Mild sickness
Dizziness
Tiredness
Very emotional
Heightened sense of smell
Matalic taste in mouth
Tested positive 10 dpo. 


Much darker by 12dpo and then 13dpo no symptoms apart from backache
But tests much much fainter.

With my son.

Heightened sence of smell
Accesive thirst
Very very mild queezyness and very sore boobs from 7 or 8dpo.
Diareah
Sharp pains in ovaries lower back ache.
Dizziness.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hope that helps hon.

Just checked cervix and its so high I can't really reach it. Just done another cheapie opk and still peak.
Not as much ewcm now but had loads this morning when we dtd and yesterday when we dtd.
Wondering with my cervix so high if I'm about to ovulate in just a few hours. It don't normally go up like that until ovulation day.
Guess will see how my temps are tomorrow.
If it shoots up then will know.
But I'm expecting to ovulate tomorrow some time like last cycle.
But my temp did drop today so who knows.
Shud get pains to.


----------



## MadamRose

@GeminiRising - good luck when do you think you might test? I will add you to the front page.

@loeylo did you have a normal AF?

@GemmaG I think I see something! And really I didn’t know that about symptoms always says you don’t get true symptoms til around 6 weeks. It’s hard atm as 3 of my 4 symptoms could be other things - tiredness could be work, emotions could be work and tiredness. Being moody could be linked to tiredness.Sore boob well I’m not sure but I guess there must be other reasons so it’s difficult to know either way

@Suggerhoney thanks so much. I’m definitely moody, tired, emotional and have sore boobs. I have a sore back but I often do after work due to too much bending over school desks. My cervix was open the day after my positive OPK and then closed the day after ovulation (based on my bbt chart ovulation)


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @GeminiRising - good luck when do you think you might test? I will add you to the front page.
> 
> @loeylo did you have a normal AF?
> 
> @GemmaG I think I see something! And really I didn’t know that about symptoms always says you don’t get true symptoms til around 6 weeks. It’s hard atm as 2 of my 3 symptoms could be other things - tiredness could be work, emotions could be work and tiredness. Sore boob well I’m not sure but I guess there must be other reasons so it’s difficult to know either way

That's rubbish hon. 
I had loads of symptoms with my son and DD a good 4 days b4 my BFP. 
The only thing that increased was sickness with my son. I got my BFP when I was about 3 and a half weeks and then the sickness started really kicking in but didn't get bad until 6 weeks.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@GemmaG 
I can maybe see like a shadow but I've never used them tests b4 so I have no idea if they give shadows or not. 
Good luck hope they get more noticeable and its the start of something.


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> That's rubbish hon.
> I had loads of symptoms with my son and DD a good 4 days b4 my BFP.
> The only thing that increased was sickness with my son. I got my BFP when I was about 3 and a half weeks and then the sickness started really kicking in but didn't get bad until 6 weeks.

Thanks - I’ll keep my fingers crossed I guess it’s hard to tell especially my symptoms could be other things too


----------



## topazicatzbet

One test I don't mind getting a negative on. 

I now have the joy of testing twice a week for covid. The joy of being a front line worker.


----------



## MadamRose

topazicatzbet said:


> One test I don't mind getting a negative on.
> 
> I now have the joy of testing twice a week for covid. The joy of being a front line worker.
> 
> View attachment 1091562

That’s definitely the kind of negative you want!


----------



## ciz

@MadamRose thanks lovely, looking forward to your tests. 

Sorry wasn’t able to show my saliva testing my daughter lost the top bit. 

@Suggerhoney oooooo we’ll be testing same-ish time :) my cervix was high and open for 3 days, it dropped today and closed. 

@GemmaG I can see that 

@topazicatzbet is that a Covid test kit? If it is glad it’s negative for you and stays negative!!

Big hugs to ladies who’s AF turned up, sending lots of luck in your new cycles.


----------



## ciz

GeminiRising said:


> Hi (new here)
> I’m 11-12dpo and have had brown cm 10dpo-12dpo which sees to have stopped...has anyone else experienced this? Trying not to get excited at the idea it might be implantation as AF not due til the 12th

could very well be implant bleed the timing is good or could just be old blood. Everything crossed lovely there’s bfp waiting in a couple days :)


----------



## MadamRose

ciz said:


> @MadamRose thanks lovely, looking forward to your tests.
> 
> Sorry wasn’t able to show my saliva testing my daughter lost the top bit.
> 
> @Suggerhoney oooooo we’ll be testing same-ish time :) my cervix was high and open for 3 days, it dropped today and closed.
> 
> @GemmaG I can see that
> 
> @topazicatzbet is that a Covid test kit? If it is glad it’s negative for you and stays negative!!
> 
> Big hugs to ladies who’s AF turned up, sending lots of luck in your new cycles.

No worries hun


----------



## MadamRose

Ladies please convinced my 8DPO is FAR TOO EARLY to be testing. My resolve it wavering I want to try and hold off til 11DPO!


----------



## Bevziibubble

MadamRose said:


> Ladies please convinced my 8DPO is FAR TOO EARLY to be testing. My resolve it wavering I want to try and hold off til 11DPO!

 It is, but doesn't make it any less tempting!


----------



## Deethehippy

MadamRose -
I test from 6 DPO so I’m not the one to persuade you otherwise :haha:


----------



## Rach87

@MadamRose DONT DO IT!! (Was that good? Lol)


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Sending positive vibes to everyone, especially those who got AF.

My opks have been super dark for ten days :shock:. I'm concerned that my body tried to ovulate but didn't. I called my doctor and I'll have some blood tests this weekend to see what's going on. I am hoping for the best while emotionally and mentally trying to prepare myself for the worst. The TWW is that much more difficult when your BBT says one thing and different brands of opks and fertility monitors say another.


Baby dust to all!
:dust:


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> Thanks - I’ll keep my fingers crossed I guess it’s hard to tell especially my symptoms could be other things too

I really hope the symptoms are pregnancy hon and you get a lovely BFP in the next few days. 
I normally start testing around 8dpo but its always negative. I don't get lines until 10dpo if im pregnant even with my son I think it was 10dpo I got a really dark line on Frer probably wud of got a line at 9dpo to for how dark it was at 10dpo. By 11dpo both lines matched.
This cycle I'm gonna test the 22nd and I think I will be 11dpo. That's if I don't cave and test earlier.
Anxious about getting stupid faint lines because the anxiety waiting for them to darken is awful. 
I don't trust faint lines any more. :-(



topazicatzbet said:


> One test I don't mind getting a negative on.
> 
> I now have the joy of testing twice a week for covid. The joy of being a front line worker.
> 
> View attachment 1091562

So glad its negative hon. 



ciz said:


> @MadamRose thanks lovely, looking forward to your tests.
> 
> Sorry wasn’t able to show my saliva testing my daughter lost the top bit.
> 
> @Suggerhoney oooooo we’ll be testing same-ish time :) my cervix was high and open for 3 days, it dropped today and closed.
> 
> @GemmaG I can see that
> 
> @topazicatzbet is that a Covid test kit? If it is glad it’s negative for you and stays negative!!
> 
> Big hugs to ladies who’s AF turned up, sending lots of luck in your new cycles.


I'm going to try and hold off until the 22nd i shud be 11dpo but I'll probably cave and end up testing at 9 or 10. Really hope we both get our :bfp:s. 



SuperwomanTTC said:


> Sending positive vibes to everyone, especially those who got AF.
> 
> My opks have been super dark for ten days :shock:. I'm concerned that my body tried to ovulate but didn't. I called my doctor and I'll have some blood tests this weekend to see what's going on. I am hoping for the best while emotionally and mentally trying to prepare myself for the worst. The TWW is that much more difficult when your BBT says one thing and different brands of opks and fertility monitors say another.
> 
> 
> Baby dust to all!
> :dust:


Hi hon Welcome to the thread. 
Really hope u get some answers soon, sorry I can't be more helpful but hopefully someone else can.


----------



## J_and_D

@MadamRose I'm with @Deethehippy on this one.. I'm at 6 dpo and I'm ready now lol

@wannanewbaby I just noticed ur kiddos names. My son is Jaxon Ryder lol and we're testing around the same time.. maybe it'll bring us luck! ;)


----------



## loeylo

MadamRose said:


> @GeminiRising - good luck when do you think you might test? I will add you to the front page.
> 
> @loeylo did you have a normal AF?
> 
> @GemmaG I think I see something! And really I didn’t know that about symptoms always says you don’t get true symptoms til around 6 weeks. It’s hard atm as 3 of my 4 symptoms could be other things - tiredness could be work, emotions could be work and tiredness. Being moody could be linked to tiredness.Sore boob well I’m not sure but I guess there must be other reasons so it’s difficult to know either way
> 
> @Suggerhoney thanks so much. I’m definitely moody, tired, emotional and have sore boobs. I have a sore back but I often do after work due to too much bending over school desks. My cervix was open the day after my positive OPK and then closed the day after ovulation (based on my bbt chart ovulation)

I wouldn’t say normal, no. 

September-October cycle - period arrived 24/9. Negative test on 22/10, positive tests on 24/10 and 26/10, negative test on 28/10 and af arrived on 29/10 (cd 35 of normal 28 day cycle, but I was obviously pregnant briefly)

October-November cycle - period on 29/10. Negative pregnancy tests on 22/11, 24/11, 28/11 and af arrived on 30/11 (cd 32 of normal 28 day cycle) - bleeding only lasted two days. 

Stopped bleeding 1/12, bleeding again today 10/12. 

This feels more like a real period than the bleeding I had at the end of last month. I had the worst PMS ever - I haven’t been on this much because I’ve not stopped crying for two days, I literally went to my bed at 8pm on Tuesday and Wednesday night because I didn’t want to be anywhere near my family. Basically, I acted like a teenager. I argued with df. I’m bloated and my skin and hair have been extra oily. I’ve had a killer headache and I’ve been tired. 

It’s actually felt quite a lot like early pregnancy, I’ve even had crazy dreams. I’ve tested again and I’m not pregnant.


----------



## Suggerhoney

loeylo said:


> I wouldn’t say normal, no.
> 
> September-October cycle - period arrived 24/9. Negative test on 22/10, positive tests on 24/10 and 26/10, negative test on 28/10 and af arrived on 29/10 (cd 35 of normal 28 day cycle, but I was obviously pregnant briefly)
> 
> October-November cycle - period on 29/10. Negative pregnancy tests on 22/11, 24/11, 28/11 and af arrived on 30/11 (cd 32 of normal 28 day cycle) - bleeding only lasted two days.
> 
> Stopped bleeding 1/12, bleeding again today 10/12.
> 
> This feels more like a real period than the bleeding I had at the end of last month. I had the worst PMS ever - I haven’t been on this much because I’ve not stopped crying for two days, I literally went to my bed at 8pm on Tuesday and Wednesday night because I didn’t want to be anywhere near my family. Basically, I acted like a teenager. I argued with df. I’m bloated and my skin and hair have been extra oily. I’ve had a killer headache and I’ve been tired.
> 
> It’s actually felt quite a lot like early pregnancy, I’ve even had crazy dreams. I’ve tested again and I’m not pregnant.

So sorry for the BFN hon.


----------



## loeylo

Suggerhoney said:


> So sorry for the BFN hon.

I’m not even counting last month as a cycle since it was only 10 days long. I think the chemical mucked up last cycle and today is really cd1. My last cycle was short and light, and I didn’t really get pms. 

I’m actually glad I a way, because DFs shifts were through ovulation again, whereas now we are both off right through my fertile time!


----------



## Lozb

topazicatzbet said:


> One test I don't mind getting a negative on.
> 
> I now have the joy of testing twice a week for covid. The joy of being a front line worker.
> 
> View attachment 1091562

same, not the greatest of things.


----------



## Lozb

Cd 18 now this best end up positive later. Currently on nights and test at 8pm was beset positive. I might test later in the night to check. Wonder if I might peak in the night, luckily i am awake to check.


----------



## ciz

Lozb said:


> Cd 18 now this best end up positive later. Currently on nights and test at 8pm was beset positive. I might test later in the night to check. Wonder if I might peak in the night, luckily i am awake to check.

Fx you for positive opk


----------



## Bevziibubble

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Sending positive vibes to everyone, especially those who got AF.
> 
> My opks have been super dark for ten days :shock:. I'm concerned that my body tried to ovulate but didn't. I called my doctor and I'll have some blood tests this weekend to see what's going on. I am hoping for the best while emotionally and mentally trying to prepare myself for the worst. The TWW is that much more difficult when your BBT says one thing and different brands of opks and fertility monitors say another.
> 
> 
> Baby dust to all!
> :dust:

. 
 Welcome to the thread and good luck! :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

loeylo said:


> I wouldn’t say normal, no.
> 
> September-October cycle - period arrived 24/9. Negative test on 22/10, positive tests on 24/10 and 26/10, negative test on 28/10 and af arrived on 29/10 (cd 35 of normal 28 day cycle, but I was obviously pregnant briefly)
> 
> October-November cycle - period on 29/10. Negative pregnancy tests on 22/11, 24/11, 28/11 and af arrived on 30/11 (cd 32 of normal 28 day cycle) - bleeding only lasted two days.
> 
> Stopped bleeding 1/12, bleeding again today 10/12.
> 
> This feels more like a real period than the bleeding I had at the end of last month. I had the worst PMS ever - I haven’t been on this much because I’ve not stopped crying for two days, I literally went to my bed at 8pm on Tuesday and Wednesday night because I didn’t want to be anywhere near my family. Basically, I acted like a teenager. I argued with df. I’m bloated and my skin and hair have been extra oily. I’ve had a killer headache and I’ve been tired.
> 
> It’s actually felt quite a lot like early pregnancy, I’ve even had crazy dreams. I’ve tested again and I’m not pregnant.

. 
 They sound like promising signs but I'm sorry about the bfn. Good luck for your next test ❤️


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lozb said:


> Cd 18 now this best end up positive later. Currently on nights and test at 8pm was beset positive. I might test later in the night to check. Wonder if I might peak in the night, luckily i am awake to check.

. 
 Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Bevziibubble

topazicatzbet said:


> One test I don't mind getting a negative on.
> 
> I now have the joy of testing twice a week for covid. The joy of being a front line worker.
> 
> View attachment 1091562

 Glad that one was a negative!


----------



## KatVM

Tested negative today but I’m only DPO 7. Period is due in 4 days! Hoping my negative turns positive. Tried acupuncture and cupping this cycle.

The Chinese medicine doctor also said “warm feet lead to a warm uterus”. She suggest wearing warm socks especially at night or laying my feet on a heating pack.


----------



## MadamRose

@loeylo sorry your body is messing you around it does sound like this is your true positive.

@Lozb I hope you get your positive OPK soon. I know it’s been holding off on you.

@KatVM I’ve heard having warm feet is meant to be better for you when TTC as it helps with blood flow.

@SuperwomanTTC sorry your cycle seems to be messing you around hope you get some answer soon and good luck


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Hey everyone just checking in! Hopefully some BFPs coming to this thread soon! 
Just wrapping up AF which was oddly not that heavy considering it was an early
miscarriage... definitely think there’s something up with my hormones. Monday the dr will call me and I can tell her about it. 

O should be around Dec 19 for me so a bit away!


----------



## Deethehippy

KatVM said:


> Tested negative today but I’m only DPO 7. Period is due in 4 days! Hoping my negative turns positive. Tried acupuncture and cupping this cycle.
> 
> The Chinese medicine doctor also said “warm feet lead to a warm uterus”. She suggest wearing warm socks especially at night or laying my feet on a heating pack.

That's interesting about the warm feet..I may try that too! thank you and good luck to you!


----------



## Deethehippy

Reiko_ctu said:


> Hey everyone just checking in! Hopefully some BFPs coming to this thread soon!
> Just wrapping up AF which was oddly not that heavy considering it was an early
> miscarriage... definitely think there’s something up with my hormones. Monday the dr will call me and I can tell her about it.
> 
> O should be around Dec 19 for me so a bit away!

Hugs to you..I'm so sorry you had this loss..it's so brutal..at least the bleeding wasn't too hideous. I hope that you O on time and that you get a lovely BFP for the New Year ahead :)


AFM - AF seems to be finally gone..very stop start at the end and my AF's definitely drag on more than they used to..hope my hormones are not too out of whack. Hoping to O by the 21st but will start the OPK's next week sometime.


----------



## wannanewbaby

J_and_D said:


> @MadamRose I'm with @Deethehippy on this one.. I'm at 6 dpo and I'm ready now lol
> 
> @wannanewbaby I just noticed ur kiddos names. My son is Jaxon Ryder lol and we're testing around the same time.. maybe it'll bring us luck! ;)

I hope your right!!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

6 dpo today only change is breast became sore last night, noticed when I rolled over in bed hurt for my arm to push on the sides of them. I experienced that last month but not till like 2 days before af. Told boyfriend were def testing Monday before he goes to work I will be 9 dpo


----------



## Lozb

We have a strong positive. Will hopefully do deed tonight and tomorrow morning and we did yesterday so that should cover all bases. I am not gonna temp as it takes over my life. Jst going to say 1dpo tomorrow as I normal O the next day at some point. 

had some information about current vaccination being rolled out in Uk. Public health England are advising anyone not to have this current one if u are pregnant, plan on getting pregnant. To wait 3 months before falling pregnant (how do they then know 3 months is safe). I was all up for having it until I read this. I will not put any unborn baby at risk. I husband wasn’t to happy about my decision. I am not saying I will never have it jst want some more information regarding pregnancy. Also advised not to have if breastfeeding until more information is available. To be honest they dnt like pregnant breast feeding women to have a lot of drugs.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay! 

That's a sensible decision :)


----------



## Rach87

@Reiko_ctu Glad af wasn’t to rough on you, I’ll be throwing all the baby dust at you for a sticky bun this cycle :)

@Lozb pharm companies aren’t allowed to do trials on pregnant women so they always have to warn against pregnant, breastfeeding women against taking it bc they have no data on possible side effects on baby. It’s always better to be safe than sorry though, wise decision :)

afm thinking those super faint lines were real bc these cramps are seriously brutal this af. :sad1: 

I know it’s still early in this month, but did anyone start a January testing thread yet? My next test date will be around Jan 5th. :coffee:


----------



## Sianylw

Fingers crossed all on some BFPs in this group. 

sorry AF is so brutal @Rach87 

@Lozb great line there fx’d for you! 

as for me. 12DPO -BFN 
Clinic called and progesterone was 34 so it did show ovulation. I’ve bawled my eyes out... that after lots of meds this cycle and horrific mood swings that it wasn’t to be! Time to save up another £300 for the next cycle! 

good luck all x


----------



## MadamRose

@wannanewbaby sore breasts must be a theme this month! My are agony. Like even what I walk around etc.

@Lozb glad you got a positive opk looks like you timed it well.:dust:

@Rach87 sorry your AF is so bad. Good luck next cycle.

@Sianylw you aren’t out until AF shows. Some pregnancies don’t implant until 12DPO.

As for me, my blood tests are at my doctors but I can’t be given them get as my doctor hasn’t looked at them. They have put me down from the on call doctor to check them tonight and ring me - I feel sick with nerves!


----------



## Sianylw

@MadamRose thanks hun but I think I’m out this cycle. 

hope the doc gets a look at those blood results ASAP for you!! The waiting game sucks x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@MadamRose good luck with the results tonight!! I wouldn’t feel too worried - not much with hormones they can’t help with if somethings amiss!!

I’m having a bit of a dilemma, because we’re not sure how we’re feeling about TTC anymore. Are we happy with our 3 or should we enter the chaos again? I know we wouldn’t regret having another but we’ve got 2 businesses to grow and tons of renovations to do on our house and homeschooling... all those things would be on the back burner if we have another baby. We are definitely going to try but it makes me wonder if I should be talking to the dr about my hormones or just let it be... if it’s meant to be it will be?? Ugh I don’t know. We’re so happy with our family already I don’t want to go thru all sorts of tests or medication to be able to keep a pregnancy...


----------



## Suggerhoney

Lozb said:


> We have a strong positive. Will hopefully do deed tonight and tomorrow morning and we did yesterday so that should cover all bases. I am not gonna temp as it takes over my life. Jst going to say 1dpo tomorrow as I normal O the next day at some point.
> 
> had some information about current vaccination being rolled out in Uk. Public health England are advising anyone not to have this current one if u are pregnant, plan on getting pregnant. To wait 3 months before falling pregnant (how do they then know 3 months is safe). I was all up for having it until I read this. I will not put any unborn baby at risk. I husband wasn’t to happy about my decision. I am not saying I will never have it jst want some more information regarding pregnancy. Also advised not to have if breastfeeding until more information is available. To be honest they dnt like pregnant breast feeding women to have a lot of drugs.
> 
> View attachment 1091597

The vaccine causes infertility in men and women its absolutely disgusting there allowing this to happen.

I truly believe the virus was man made for population control and the vaccine is also for population control.
I'm not having it and neither is my husband.

So happy u finally got a positive ovulation test.
Good luck catching the eggy:spermy:



Reiko_ctu said:


> Hey everyone just checking in! Hopefully some BFPs coming to this thread soon!
> Just wrapping up AF which was oddly not that heavy considering it was an early
> miscarriage... definitely think there’s something up with my hormones. Monday the dr will call me and I can tell her about it.
> 
> O should be around Dec 19 for me so a bit away!

Hi hon with my last chemical in October my bleeding wasn't that heavy either. 
Very odd because with the other chemicals in April June and July the bleeding was horrific and the pain was bad with big clots.
Was fully expecting that again with the October one.
But my last AF after the chemical was very heavy painful with clots.
Don't think it was another chemical because all i got was :bfn:but wondering if I still had bits left behind from the chemical.
Was strange .


AFM

Cd15 we managed to bd again last night and again today.
Had a sharp twinge in right over yesterday evening and nothing since.
Still had ewcm this afternoon but now its a bit thicker and snotty, but clear. Yuck lol.
Temp went up but not a great deal.
Hoping for a big rise tomorrow.
Cervix was very high yesterday but now its back to being lower and firm. 
I mite be 1dpo today or tomorrow just need a few more days of raised temps to confirm ovulation.

We have bded for the last 4 days and twice yesterday so I really really hope we stand a good chance. And we get a Christmas miracle :dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Suggerhoney Good luck!


----------



## MadamRose

@Sianylw :hugs:

@Reiko_ctu can you take a break or maybe NTNP for a while and see what happens. It’s such a hard decision.

@Suggerhoney sounds like fab timing :dust:


----------



## MadamRose

My progesterone levels were 33 which seems all healthy and normal. Does make me beg the question why my luteal phase is usually only 10 or 11 days long. But the main thing is they are healthy and even if I’m not pregnant this cycle things should be good for when I am!!!!


----------



## J_and_D

Sianylw said:


> Fingers crossed all on some BFPs in this group.
> 
> sorry AF is so brutal @Rach87
> 
> @Lozb great line there fx’d for you!
> 
> as for me. 12DPO -BFN
> Clinic called and progesterone was 34 so it did show ovulation. I’ve bawled my eyes out... that after lots of meds this cycle and horrific mood swings that it wasn’t to be! Time to save up another £300 for the next cycle!
> 
> good luck all x


I'm sorry, hopefully next cycle will be the one. But its good news on the ovulation!


----------



## J_and_D

MadamRose said:


> @wannanewbaby sore breasts must be a theme this month! My are agony. Like even what I walk around etc.
> 
> @Lozb glad you got a positive opk looks like you timed it well.:dust:
> 
> @Rach87 sorry your AF is so bad. Good luck next cycle.
> 
> @Sianylw you aren’t out until AF shows. Some pregnancies don’t implant until 12DPO.
> 
> As for me, my blood tests are at my doctors but I can’t be given them get as my doctor hasn’t looked at them. They have put me down from the on call doctor to check them tonight and ring me - I feel sick with nerves!

Arg.. I hate that when they require the doctor to read or release info, it makes me so impatient


----------



## J_and_D

MadamRose said:


> My progesterone levels were 33 which seems all healthy and normal. Does make me beg the question why my luteal phase is usually only 10 or 11 days long. But the main thing is they are healthy and even if I’m not pregnant this cycle things should be good for when I am!!!!


That's good news!

Little wierd symptom spotting from me, with my son I burped a lot that let to embarrassing belches that literally weren't controllable (they would just come out lol). That's what made me test back then. I've been having similar issue last 2 days (just the burping part). Its wierd I know lol but fx


----------



## topazicatzbet

Great news madamrose


----------



## MadamRose

@J_and_D fingers crossed. Are you still holding out to the 14th to test? :dust:


----------



## ciz

2dpo so much bloat today and feeling so tired .


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Hi ladies, took a while off from TTC and now we are on again, I haven’t had a period since October so I was given provera, does anyone else get swollen vulva and itchy down there when taking it? It’s different than a yeast infection, it hurts when my clit.... ugh!


----------



## Rach87

Welcome back @PinkCupcakes :hi: have you asked your OB if that’s normal? Sorry I’ve never taken so have no insight

great news @MadamRose \\:D/


----------



## MadamRose

PinkCupcakes said:


> Hi ladies, took a while off from TTC and now we are on again, I haven’t had a period since October so I was given provera, does anyone else get swollen vulva and itchy down there when taking it? It’s different than a yeast infection, it hurts when my clit.... ugh!

I’d definitely speak to whoever prescribed it to see if that’s normal. Good luck


----------



## Bevziibubble

@PinkCupcakes good luck!


----------



## topazicatzbet

PinkCupcakes said:


> Hi ladies, took a while off from TTC and now we are on again, I haven’t had a period since October so I was given provera, does anyone else get swollen vulva and itchy down there when taking it? It’s different than a yeast infection, it hurts when my clit.... ugh!

Id get checked as that can be a sign of a bacterial infection and needs different treatment to a yeast.


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @Sianylw :hugs:
> 
> @Reiko_ctu can you take a break or maybe NTNP for a while and see what happens. It’s such a hard decision.
> 
> @Suggerhoney sounds like fab timing :dust:

Thanks hon. My progesterone was 60 something. I'm so glad ures is all good. Did u start the macca? U can lengthen ure LP by taking 
Vitamins C
B vitamins complex 
And macca root. 



PinkCupcakes said:


> Hi ladies, took a while off from TTC and now we are on again, I haven’t had a period since October so I was given provera, does anyone else get swollen vulva and itchy down there when taking it? It’s different than a yeast infection, it hurts when my clit.... ugh!

Hi hon welcome back.
Sorry I've never had that but u cud speak with ure health care provider and ask if its normal. That must be so uncomfortable bless you.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I think today mite be 1dpo. 
I had that right overy pain yesterday evening and nothing today and my cm has gone a bit sticky and cervix is highish but firm so think ovulation was yesterday same day as peak but its happened b4. 
Shud know in a few days when fertility friend confirms. 
We got so much bding in im worn out lol. 
Can rest a bit now and just hope and pray I get 2 pink lines for Christmas with a sticky healthy baby:dust:



Sending baby dust to everyone :dust:


----------



## PinkCupcakes

I don’t believe it’s a bacterial infection because normally they have an oder and are only itchy inside and not the whole outside. Ugh so confusing


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney not yet as this was only cycle 2
If nothing happening in the next cycle or two I think I will look into taking it :)


----------



## J_and_D

MadamRose said:


> @J_and_D fingers crossed. Are you still holding out to the 14th to test? :dust:

I'm going to try to. But knowing me I may break and test tomorrow lol


----------



## Holly ttc

PinkCupcakes said:


> I don’t believe it’s a bacterial infection because normally they have an oder and are only itchy inside and not the whole outside. Ugh so confusing

That's what happens with my stupid yeast infections. The first time they said i was having an allergic reaction to something and we assumed it was the different laundry detergent I used. The second time they tested me for a yeast infection, diabetes, and hsv! I was swollen EVERYWHERE, it felt like I was smuggling a football between my legs for a good week. Provera has never done it to me though. I hope it clears up for you soon because whatever it is it's not fun.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Quick question. What do you see?

The top test is new, bottom was about an hour before. I am having so many terrible cramps since last night. That is not normal for me. I am 11dpo (but could be 10dpo as I didn’t temp, just assumed day after + opk was O day.) isn’t it a bit late for a squinted to show up? I’m confused. I know I need to use a frer tomorrow for a better answer.
ETA pics are between 2 & 10min


----------



## topazicatzbet

I can see something faint. Fx


----------



## MadamRose

I’ve been super naughty. But......


----------



## Lozb

@MadamRose omg that looks like a BFP.


----------



## MadamRose

Lozb said:


> @MadamRose omg that looks like a BFP.

It’s got colour and everything it showed up within a minute - I’m shaking


----------



## topazicatzbet

MadamRose said:


> I’ve been super naughty. But......
> 
> View attachment 1091618

Congratulations. Fab bfp.


----------



## Rach87

@LuvallmyH I see a faint line on the bottom test in all pics, and the top test in a couple pics

@MadamRose eeeeek!! That’s BFP plain as day! Congrats!


----------



## MadamRose

topazicatzbet said:


> Congratulations. Fab bfp.

Is it real like it keep looking and I don’t believe it!


----------



## LuvallmyH

@MadamRose :bfp:


----------



## ciz

LuvallmyH said:


> Quick question. What do you see?
> View attachment 1091614
> View attachment 1091615
> View attachment 1091616
> View attachment 1091617
> 
> The top test is new, bottom was about an hour before. I am having so many terrible cramps since last night. That is not normal for me. I am 11dpo (but could be 10dpo as I didn’t temp, just assumed day after + opk was O day.) isn’t it a bit late for a squinted to show up? I’m confused. I know I need to use a frer tomorrow for a better answer.
> ETA pics are between 2 & 10min

definitely seeing faint lines.. hope the frer shows a lovely line tomorrow :) 



MadamRose said:


> I’ve been super naughty. But......
> 
> View attachment 1091618

wow that’s a fab line :) BFP!! how many dpo are you???


----------



## MadamRose

ciz said:


> definitely seeing faint lines.. hope the frer shows a lovely line tomorrow :)
> 
> 
> 
> wow that’s a fab line :) BFP!! how many dpo are you???

8DPO evening urine 4 hour hold!


----------



## MadamRose

I did it ladies I updated the front page. I’d convinced myself all my symptoms were due to other things. I can’t believe it I keep looking at the test and expecting it to have gone!

I honestly can’t believe it. Both my girls and now this baby were conceived on my second cycle! I’ve just booked an early scan for 6weeks. And I’ll ring doctors on Monday for doubling HGC around 5 weeks (I’m just waiting for bleeding now - I got it at 5,6,7 and 8 weeks with my girls)


----------



## ciz

MadamRose said:


> 8DPO evening urine 4 hour hold!

Wow that’s fab :) very happy for you beaut


----------



## babybears25

Wow @MadamRose such a clear line! So happy for you!
:bfp::bfp::bfp:
Congratulations! X


----------



## MadamRose

Thanks ladies - I don’t actually believe it right now. I’m gonna stick around with you lot still if that’s okay! I wanna keep up with all of you!


----------



## MadamRose

@LuvallmyH have you inverted the tests. I did a 10mui test and saw the faintest of line (couldn’t get it in a pic) but was 10% something there on the invert so then I used same urine to do the FRER. Posted a picture of the test that made me do the FRER


----------



## Deethehippy

Congrats MadamRose! Told you your chart looked good! BFP! :) :)

Luv - implantation is 6-12 DPO on average so faint lines can appear on any of those days..good luck with the FRER.


----------



## Lozb

MadamRose said:


> It’s got colour and everything it showed up within a minute - I’m shaking

That is amazing. X


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@MadamRose WAHOO!!!! Way to go!!


----------



## loeylo

Suggerhoney said:


> The vaccine causes infertility in men and women its absolutely disgusting there allowing this to happen.
> 
> I truly believe the virus was man made for population control and the vaccine is also for population control.
> I'm not having it and neither is my husband.
> 
> So happy u finally got a positive ovulation test.
> Good luck catching the eggy:spermy:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi hon with my last chemical in October my bleeding wasn't that heavy either.
> Very odd because with the other chemicals in April June and July the bleeding was horrific and the pain was bad with big clots.
> Was fully expecting that again with the October one.
> But my last AF after the chemical was very heavy painful with clots.
> Don't think it was another chemical because all i got was :bfn:but wondering if I still had bits left behind from the chemical.
> Was strange .
> 
> 
> AFM
> 
> Cd15 we managed to bd again last night and again today.
> Had a sharp twinge in right over yesterday evening and nothing since.
> Still had ewcm this afternoon but now its a bit thicker and snotty, but clear. Yuck lol.
> Temp went up but not a great deal.
> Hoping for a big rise tomorrow.
> Cervix was very high yesterday but now its back to being lower and firm.
> I mite be 1dpo today or tomorrow just need a few more days of raised temps to confirm ovulation.
> 
> We have bded for the last 4 days and twice yesterday so I really really hope we stand a good chance. And we get a Christmas miracle :dust:

I have to say I wholly disagree with your stance on the vaccine.


----------



## loeylo

Reiko_ctu said:


> Hey everyone just checking in! Hopefully some BFPs coming to this thread soon!
> Just wrapping up AF which was oddly not that heavy considering it was an early
> miscarriage... definitely think there’s something up with my hormones. Monday the dr will call me and I can tell her about it.
> 
> O should be around Dec 19 for me so a bit away!

I had a chemical late October and never bled any more than usual, when I’ve had miscarriages I’ve always had a heavy and painful period but not this cycle.


----------



## J_and_D

@MadamRose yay!!!! Congrats!!! And yes please stick around! Hehehe

@LuvallmyH Congrats!!! I see lines on yours too!!! Are you going to retest with a FRER?


----------



## loeylo

MadamRose said:


> I’ve been super naughty. But......
> 
> View attachment 1091618

I can’t see it but it seems like everyone else can so congrats!


----------



## loeylo

It looks like I’m testing in January now. I can’t decide if I’m happy that my fertile window works out better int erma of our working pattern, or sad that I will not be pregnant for a little longer. I’ve waited 5 years now, what’s an extra few weeks?!


----------



## Suggerhoney

loeylo said:


> I have to say I wholly disagree with your stance on the vaccine.

Its ok hon we all have different opinions on different things not a problem. 
I do have the flu vaccine but I just don't trust this new one. 
I'm allergic to penicillin anyway so I can't have it even if I wanted to.


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> Its ok hon we all have different opinions on different things not a problem.
> I do have the flu vaccine but I just don't trust this new one.
> I'm allergic to penicillin anyway so I can't have it even if I wanted to.

Wait you can’t have the vaccine if allergic to penicillin? I must have missed that in all the news. Not that I’d be touching it at all whilst pregnant


----------



## Suggerhoney

Wow congratulations @MadamRose thats such a good line for 8dpo. I never get a sniff of any line b4 10dpo even with my son. 
So happy for you. 
Please send some baby dust my way hon and to all my other ladies that have been here for ages. 
U must be so excited. 
Happy and healthy 9 months. 


@LuvallmyH 
I see v v faint lines hon maybe the bleed was implantation. 
Good luck hope the get darker.


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> Wow congratulations @MadamRose thats such a good line for 8dpo. I never get a sniff of any line b4 10dpo even with my son.
> So happy for you.
> Please send some baby dust my way hon and to all my other ladies that have been here for ages.
> U must be so excited.
> Happy and healthy 9 months.
> 
> 
> @LuvallmyH
> I see v v faint lines hon maybe the bleed was implantation.
> Good luck hope the get darker.

So so much baby dust to all of you. :dust:I’ll be one of the ladies sticking around to see how all your journeys get on so you are stuck with me I’m afraid!


----------



## wannanewbaby

MadamRose said:


> So so much baby dust to all of you. :dust:I’ll be one of the ladies sticking around to see how all your journeys get on so you are stuck with me I’m afraid!

Congrats!!! Amazing line for that early!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

loeylo said:


> It looks like I’m testing in January now. I can’t decide if I’m happy that my fertile window works out better int erma of our working pattern, or sad that I will not be pregnant for a little longer. I’ve waited 5 years now, what’s an extra few weeks?!


Ah hon bless ya. Jan will soon be here and I expect I will be in the Jan testing thread to. 
Can't see me getting a BFP, not a dark one anyway. Probably be out again. 
U start to lose hope the longer it goes on :-(


----------



## lornapj83

Hey ladies I hope I can join you all, congratulations on all the positive test and fx for everyone testing my af is due Christmas Eve so that will be my testing day


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> Ah hon bless ya. Jan will soon be here and I expect I will be in the Jan testing thread to.
> Can't see me getting a BFP, not a dark one anyway. Probably be out again.
> U start to lose hope the longer it goes on :-(

:hugs::hugs:I’ll keep stalking your journal too!!! Don’t give up hope!


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> Wait you can’t have the vaccine if allergic to penicillin? I must have missed that in all the news. Not that I’d be touching it at all whilst pregnant

Yeah my neighbour asked about having the vaccine at his doctors appointment today and and he was told he can't have it because he's allergic to penicillin. 
I am to. 
But I didn't want it anyway hon so not bothered.
Congratulations again. 

Really hope I get my BFP by Christmas but already having doughts and feeling like I will he out again:-(


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> Yeah my neighbour asked about having the vaccine at his doctors appointment today and and he was told he can't have it because he's allergic to penicillin.
> I am to.
> But I didn't want it anyway hon so not bothered.
> Congratulations again.
> 
> Really hope I get my BFP by Christmas but already having doughts and feeling like I will he out again:-(

I know it probably doesn’t make you feel any better but I was convinced I was out this time!


----------



## MadamRose

@lornapj83 good luck :dust:


----------



## Suggerhoney

lornapj83 said:


> Hey ladies I hope I can join you all, congratulations on all the positive test and fx for everyone testing my af is due Christmas Eve so that will be my testing day

Hi hon 
Welcome to the group. 
I'm testing the 22nd but won't be due AF until the 26th or 27th but I like to have a few drinkies over Xmas so I will need to know If I'm pregnant or not. 
Good luck


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> I know it probably doesn’t make you feel any better but I was convinced I was out this time!

Thanks hon. 
Just hope I get loads of symptoms and a blazing BFP by 11dpo. It really wud be the best Christmas gift ever but just not feeling hopeful especially with what that doctor said and then there's the fear of more losses. 
Recurrent miscarriages are just horrible and I really can't take any more losses :cry:


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney lots and lots of sticky bean dust :dust:


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Congrats to all the BFPs!!! I hope it’ll be me too this cycle, not getting my hopes up though


----------



## Bevziibubble

MadamRose said:


> I’ve been super naughty. But......
> 
> View attachment 1091618

 Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## Bevziibubble

PinkCupcakes said:


> Congrats to all the BFPs!!! I hope it’ll be me too this cycle, not getting my hopes up though

 Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

lornapj83 said:


> Hey ladies I hope I can join you all, congratulations on all the positive test and fx for everyone testing my af is due Christmas Eve so that will be my testing day

 Fingers crossed for a Christmas bfp :xmas6:


----------



## Bevziibubble

LuvallmyH said:


> Quick question. What do you see?
> View attachment 1091614
> View attachment 1091615
> View attachment 1091616
> View attachment 1091617
> 
> The top test is new, bottom was about an hour before. I am having so many terrible cramps since last night. That is not normal for me. I am 11dpo (but could be 10dpo as I didn’t temp, just assumed day after + opk was O day.) isn’t it a bit late for a squinted to show up? I’m confused. I know I need to use a frer tomorrow for a better answer.
> ETA pics are between 2 & 10min

 I see lines on the bottom test. Good luck :dust:❤️


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Sooo many new babies on my newsfeed right now ladies... waaaahhh!!

I really hope that’s me in September!!


----------



## MadamRose

@Reiko_ctu Sending :hug:


----------



## MadamRose

Okay now I’ve stupidly panicked myself - my test now 9DPO (second morning urine only a 1 and half hour hold) seems a little lighter than my test yesterday this is because I only did a short hold right?
Top is 8DPO evening test (5 hour hold)
Bottom is 9DPO morning test (SMU 1 and half hour hold) 

Ive also attached my IC test though I’m not sure it’s that clear in the picture yet.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Thats still a good line, I'm sure it's just to do with hold.


----------



## GemmaG

MadamRose said:


> Okay now I’ve stupidly panicked myself - my test now 9DPO (second morning urine only a 1 and half hour hold) seems a little lighter than my test yesterday this is because I only did a short hold right?
> Top is 8DPO evening test (5 hour hold)
> Bottom is 9DPO morning test (SMU 1 and half hour hold)
> 
> Ive also attached my IC test though I’m not sure it’s that clear in the picture yet.
> 
> View attachment 1091658
> View attachment 1091659

It looks great!! Allow fluctuations and variations this early on with lower hcg! Huge congratulations xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Probably just to do with hold and pee concentration. Remember pregnancy tests are not designed for progression and can have varying amounts of dye in too. The best pee for me is always SMU after about 3 hours hold.
That IC line looks good..they are always faint for ages.


----------



## Mum42crazy

MadamRose said:


> I’ve been super naughty. But......
> 
> View attachment 1091618

WOW that look promising!!!!!! I see LINES!!!!!!


----------



## Mum42crazy

MadamRose said:


> Okay now I’ve stupidly panicked myself - my test now 9DPO (second morning urine only a 1 and half hour hold) seems a little lighter than my test yesterday this is because I only did a short hold right?
> Top is 8DPO evening test (5 hour hold)
> Bottom is 9DPO morning test (SMU 1 and half hour hold)
> 
> Ive also attached my IC test though I’m not sure it’s that clear in the picture yet.
> 
> View attachment 1091658
> View attachment 1091659

Still lines and I think it is the hold, because you are still so early!!!! I see something on the ic but I like the Frer


----------



## Mum42crazy

So I got a reply from [email protected] and they are sending me new tests and pulling all the tests with my loot number, they were very nice. 
So I've had like a said the worse AF, but its on it way out and by tomorrow hopefully finished today I am cd5, I should O on the 13cd and I will be 11dpo on the 31st, I may test the last day of this horrible year or wait to the first for new beginnings, not sure yet because I will see how I feel. 
Love how this thread is buzzing so sorry I am not replying to all but I am keeping up!!!
Good luck to all still in the running!!!:dust:


----------



## MadamRose

@Mum42crazy do you want me to put you down for 31st just incase? End 2020 with a bang maybe? :dust:

I’ve already been to boots and picked up 4 more FRERs. I’ve got about 6 IC left and the
4 FRER I’ve just brought. I’ve got 2 CB digital with weeks too so will do original test day and 1 week later to see progression. The that will be me done for tests!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## Tasha36089

MadamRose said:


> I’ve been super naughty. But......
> 
> View attachment 1091618

Lovely bfp, congratulations

Haven’t had chance to catch up properly yet, I’m in hospital atm. My hcg levels aren’t going down so they are doing more investigations. Just want it all to be over now.


----------



## MadamRose

Tasha36089 said:


> Lovely bfp, congratulations
> 
> Haven’t had chance to catch up properly yet, I’m in hospital atm. My hcg levels aren’t going down so they are doing more investigations. Just want it all to be over now.

Sending hugs :hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Ladies im feeling really sad.
My temp only went up slightly i have ovulated because todays temp was my normal post ovulation temp but with the pregnancies my temp had a huge rise and they were 37c.
My temp today was 36.81 which is just my normal post ovulation temp and there's hardly no rise compared to my pregnant charts.
I feel out already and only 1dpo maybe 2dpo.
I was so hoping for a bigger rise.
I want a BFP so much but dont think I'm going to get one.
That doctor is probably right my eggs are probably to old and even if I do fall again I will more than likely just miscarry.
Next cycle will be my 11th TTC and then Feb will mark one year.
Sorry to be so negative I've just had enough, we have tried so hard this cycle in the hope of getting that early Christmas miracle.
And I don't think I will be getting it. :cry:


----------



## ciz

MadamRose said:


> @Mum42crazy do you want me to put you down for 31st just incase? End 2020 with a bang maybe? :dust:
> 
> I’ve already been to boots and picked up 4 more FRERs. I’ve got about 6 IC left and the
> 4 FRER I’ve just brought. I’ve got 2 CB digital with weeks too so will do original test day and 1 week later to see progression. The that will be me done for tests!

amazon sell frer them 2pack for £7 :)


----------



## ciz

Suggerhoney said:


> Ladies im feeling really sad.
> My temp only went up slightly i have ovulated because todays temp was my normal post ovulation temp but with the pregnancies my temp had a huge rise and they were 37c.
> My temp today was 36.81 which is just my normal post ovulation temp and there's hardly no rise compared to my pregnant charts.
> I feel out already and only 1dpo maybe 2dpo.
> I was so hoping for a bigger rise.
> I want a BFP so much but dont think I'm going to get one.
> That doctor is probably right my eggs are probably to old and even if I do fall again I will more than likely just miscarry.
> Next cycle will be my 11th TTC and then Feb will mark one year.
> Sorry to be so negative I've just had enough, we have tried so hard this cycle in the hope of getting that early Christmas miracle.
> And I don't think I will be getting it. :cry:

:hugs:I’m keeping everything crossed


----------



## MadamRose

ciz said:


> amazon sell frer them 2pack for £7 :)

Thanks :) they are buy one get one half price in boots atm so 2 packs do 2 for £15 and no waiting around . But if I still need to poas once these have gone and boots offer isn’t on I know where to go


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> Ladies im feeling really sad.
> My temp only went up slightly i have ovulated because todays temp was my normal post ovulation temp but with the pregnancies my temp had a huge rise and they were 37c.
> My temp today was 36.81 which is just my normal post ovulation temp and there's hardly no rise compared to my pregnant charts.
> I feel out already and only 1dpo maybe 2dpo.
> I was so hoping for a bigger rise.
> I want a BFP so much but dont think I'm going to get one.
> That doctor is probably right my eggs are probably to old and even if I do fall again I will more than likely just miscarry.
> Next cycle will be my 11th TTC and then Feb will mark one year.
> Sorry to be so negative I've just had enough, we have tried so hard this cycle in the hope of getting that early Christmas miracle.
> And I don't think I will be getting it. :cry:

Keeping everything crossed for you :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## babybears25

ciz said:


> amazon sell frer them 2pack for £7 :)

I get those @ciz really good price with free delivery! They also have 2x 2 packs for £11.80 on Amazon too x


----------



## babybears25

I’m really sorry you’re not feeling very positive @Suggerhoney hugs to you x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks ladies I hate being all doom and gloom and negative and feel people get fed up with me writing I feel sad. 
Its just hard when we have been trying for so long and nothing but heartbreak. 
That doctor has really made me worry. 
I still have no appointment for the scan or bloodtest and probably won't for ages. 

I just really want a Christmas miracle BFP but just feeling out. 
Maybe I just need to see how the next few days temps goes. 
I didn't have much ovulation pain this time only that one sharpish twinge on cd14 in right overy. 
But thats the the same day I got my peak. 
I don't have sore boobs either which I can get during ovulation and with the crappy temp rise its got me worrying. 
Sorry to be so negative ladies it's just hard.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@MadamRose I think ure lines look so good for 8 and 9dpo. Ure lines are darker than mine with the chemical at 12dpo and if that IC is a one step then that's a really good line because they are rubbish. 
I got a line on them with my chemical in October but not as dark as that. 
I tested at 8 and 9dpo and BFN and didn't get lines until 10dpo but so faint then darker at 12dpo but still to faint for 12dpo. 
With my son I had a blazing positive with Frer at 10dpo. 

I feel scared to test and afraid of seeing supper faint lines when they shud be darker for what DPO I am. 

I'm terrified of having more losses I know my heart really really can't take anymore.:-(


----------



## ciz

Suggerhoney said:


> Thanks ladies I hate being all doom and gloom and negative and feel people get fed up with me writing I feel sad.
> Its just hard when we have been trying for so long and nothing but heartbreak.
> That doctor has really made me worry.
> I still have no appointment for the scan or bloodtest and probably won't for ages.
> 
> I just really want a Christmas miracle BFP but just feeling out.
> Maybe I just need to see how the next few days temps goes.
> I didn't have much ovulation pain this time only that one sharpish twinge on cd14 in right overy.
> But thats the the same day I got my peak.
> I don't have sore boobs either which I can get during ovulation and with the crappy temp rise its got me worrying.
> Sorry to be so negative ladies it's just hard.

Don’t need to ever be sorry lovely. We are all aiming for same result and we are all here to share our emotions through this journey.

If only it was as easy to get pregnant like Sex ED lessons made it out to be..

:dust::dust:


----------



## wannanewbaby

MadamRose said:


> Okay now I’ve stupidly panicked myself - my test now 9DPO (second morning urine only a 1 and half hour hold) seems a little lighter than my test yesterday this is because I only did a short hold right?
> Top is 8DPO evening test (5 hour hold)
> Bottom is 9DPO morning test (SMU 1 and half hour hold)
> 
> Ive also attached my IC test though I’m not sure it’s that clear in the picture yet.
> 
> View attachment 1091658
> View attachment 1091659


Don't panic lines look great try to get another 4 hour hold and test you will probably be pleasantly surprised with that test.


----------



## wannanewbaby

7 dpo today!! Getting harder to fight off testing. Nothing symptom wise that's giving me alot of hope but nothing pointing to af either desperately trying to hold out till at least Monday (9 dpo) and test with boyfriend before he goes to work. As long as I see no spotting anytime soon ill feel hopeful.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for when you test :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

ciz said:


> Don’t need to ever be sorry lovely. We are all aiming for same result and we are all here to share our emotions through this journey.
> 
> If only it was as easy to get pregnant like Sex ED lessons made it out to be..
> 
> :dust::dust:


Oh gosh if only hon lol. 
Thank u Ciz I just feel I do nothing but moan but I don't mean to its just so hard. 
I'm going to go with I'm 1dpo for now but shud know in a few days for sure when it gets confirmed. 
The 22nd feels like ages away its my birthday Thursday and it just fills me with dread getting older. 
I've had all these problems ttc since hitting 40 so I can only imagine its gonna be even harder at 41. 
I know women older than me have babies but maybe there just very lucky. 

I'm gonna be so devastated if I get told I can't have anymore children. 
I was hoping for a Christmas miracle and I know I've only just ovulated but I just don't feel hopeful. 
We tried so hard to so I'm really hoping this is going to be my month that way I won't have to have any of them tests. 
Good luck hon hope we both get our BFPs 

@LuvallmyH good luck testing today hon hope they are darker


----------



## LuvallmyH

Suggerhoney said:


> Oh gosh if only hon lol.
> Thank u Ciz I just feel I do nothing but moan but I don't mean to its just so hard.
> I'm going to go with I'm 1dpo for now but shud know in a few days for sure when it gets confirmed.
> The 22nd feels like ages away its my birthday Thursday and it just fills me with dread getting older.
> I've had all these problems ttc since hitting 40 so I can only imagine its gonna be even harder at 41.
> I know women older than me have babies but maybe there just very lucky.
> 
> I'm gonna be so devastated if I get told I can't have anymore children.
> I was hoping for a Christmas miracle and I know I've only just ovulated but I just don't feel hopeful.
> We tried so hard to so I'm really hoping this is going to be my month that way I won't have to have any of them tests.
> Good luck hon hope we both get our BFPs
> 
> @LuvallmyH good luck testing today hon hope they are darker

Thanks him, but nope. Hpts must just like my pee. On to January.


----------



## Mum42crazy

Suggerhoney said:


> Ladies im feeling really sad.
> My temp only went up slightly i have ovulated because todays temp was my normal post ovulation temp but with the pregnancies my temp had a huge rise and they were 37c.
> My temp today was 36.81 which is just my normal post ovulation temp and there's hardly no rise compared to my pregnant charts.
> I feel out already and only 1dpo maybe 2dpo.
> I was so hoping for a bigger rise.
> I want a BFP so much but dont think I'm going to get one.
> That doctor is probably right my eggs are probably to old and even if I do fall again I will more than likely just miscarry.
> Next cycle will be my 11th TTC and then Feb will mark one year.
> Sorry to be so negative I've just had enough, we have tried so hard this cycle in the hope of getting that early Christmas miracle.
> And I don't think I will be getting it. :cry:

Keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## Mum42crazy

MadamRose said:


> @Mum42crazy do you want me to put you down for 31st just incase? End 2020 with a bang maybe? :dust:
> 
> I’ve already been to boots and picked up 4 more FRERs. I’ve got about 6 IC left and the
> 4 FRER I’ve just brought. I’ve got 2 CB digital with weeks too so will do original test day and 1 week later to see progression. The that will be me done for tests!

Why not? lol I'm really not sure if I will test but put me down and I will see how I feel later in the month :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

LuvallmyH said:


> Thanks him, but nope. Hpts must just like my pee. On to January.

:hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

LuvallmyH said:


> Thanks him, but nope. Hpts must just like my pee. On to January.


Oh no hon. There's still time maybe tomorrows will be darker. I'm keeping it all crossed. 


I


----------



## Suggerhoney

I've kept myself busy all day today had a lovely shower and sat blowdried my hair all nice and then been wrapping Xmas presents. 
We normally leave it to the last minute with the wrapping on Xmas eve but got loads done today. 
Still need to do a bit Christmas shopping in the week and also the dreaded Christmas food shop which we normally do a day or two b4 Xmas eve. 

Its gonna be rammed :xmas22::xmas1:


----------



## MrsKatie

Huge hugs @LuvallmyH <3

@Suggerhoney for what it's worth, I felt SO down and out the cycle I got my BFP. So convinced I was out. FX for you.

@MadamRose my FRER BFP the next morning was way lighter than the night before. I'll find the pic... anyway, my baby is now 21 weeks and the anatomy scan yesterday showed everything looks perfect. FX all is well for you (I really think it is).


----------



## MrsKatie

Here’s the evening of 10dpo vs the morning of 11dpo... look how much lighter that FRER is. And everything was fine!


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney dont ever feel sorry for needing to rant. We will always be here to listen to you.
The IC was a one step the thicker ones - but yes it came up this morning (I got the faintest line last night but I couldn’t get it on the camera - only if inverted) good luck hun, don’t give up hope. 
Glad you got so nice time for yourself sounds like exactly what you needed :hugs:

@wannanewbaby i said I was going to hold out and in the end I just couldn’t and tested in the evening of 8DPO! Good luck when you do test. 

@LuvallmyH so so sorry :( good luck next cycle. 

@MrsKatie thanks so much makes me feel much better. 

Me and girls had a fab time this afternoon at Warwick castle. Was nice to just yet out and get some fresh air. The girls had a blast too!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww looks lovely!


----------



## ciz

MrsKatie said:


> Here’s the evening of 10dpo vs the morning of 11dpo... look how much lighter that FRER is. And everything was fine!
> 
> View attachment 1091676
> View attachment 1091677

these are fab lines. Mine were much fainter with my DS.


----------



## ciz

Lots of aching tonight and lots of cm. 3dpo. 

how’s everyone this evening?


----------



## ciz

Suggerhoney said:


> I've kept myself busy all day today had a lovely shower and sat blowdried my hair all nice and then been wrapping Xmas presents.
> We normally leave it to the last minute with the wrapping on Xmas eve but got loads done today.
> Still need to do a bit Christmas shopping in the week and also the dreaded Christmas food shop which we normally do a day or two b4 Xmas eve.
> 
> Its gonna be rammed :xmas22::xmas1:

ergh yep... I’m sending the hubby out on his own to do that shop. It’s usually me but I go during the dead hours 4am I love it then.


----------



## Deethehippy

ciz said:


> Lots of aching tonight and lots of cm. 3dpo.
> 
> how’s everyone this evening?

Lots of CM could be a good sign if it stays around. FX.

I'm only on CD9 long way to go until I ovulate around CD16-18..just playing the waiting game. Hoping the Christmas spirit will be great for fun and relaxed BDing though 
Anyone else still doing their Christmas shopping? I still have quite a bit to do and for my own children! I am rubbish at being organised for Christmas even though usually I'm very organised!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@dee I think we will ovulate Around the same time :)

I’m done Christmas shopping except for 2 gift exchange gifts for a game we play with my parents and siblings but those are usually pretty generic so I can pick them up pretty easily!! Kids are done, hubby bought a new mountain bike already so that was his gift lol.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

MadamRose said:


> Okay now I’ve stupidly panicked myself - my test now 9DPO (second morning urine only a 1 and half hour hold) seems a little lighter than my test yesterday this is because I only did a short hold right?
> Top is 8DPO evening test (5 hour hold)
> Bottom is 9DPO morning test (SMU 1 and half hour hold)
> 
> Ive also attached my IC test though I’m not sure it’s that clear in the picture yet.
> 
> View attachment 1091658
> View attachment 1091659

just timing and the hold. I would only test with the same brand, at the same time of day if you want to see a progression! Don’t worry yourself!!!


----------



## ciz

Deethehippy said:


> Lots of CM could be a good sign if it stays around. FX.
> 
> I'm only on CD9 long way to go until I ovulate around CD16-18..just playing the waiting game. Hoping the Christmas spirit will be great for fun and relaxed BDing though :)
> Anyone else still doing their Christmas shopping? I still have quite a bit to do and for my own children! I am rubbish at being organised for Christmas even though usually I'm very organised! :)

fx it sticks around then, my lower back has been aching tonight too. Hope this week goes quickly. 
We are about 90% finished with shopping just little bits left. Making the kids Christmas Eve box, sewing them pjs too.


----------



## Trixiebell

I got my BFP today


----------



## ciz

Trixiebell said:


> I got my BFP today

 Congrats lovely


----------



## Suggerhoney

So strange feel crampy in my uterus and my lower back slightly aches.
The cramps feel like a heavy feeling. 
Very mild and not painful but definitely there. I'm also really bloated like I look pregnant but I expect its only my stupid IBS. 
I'm only 1dpo or made 2 so its probably to early to be anything exciting. 
Cm is sticky.


----------



## Deethehippy

Trixiebell said:


> I got my BFP today

Congratulations!


----------



## MadamRose

@Trixiebell congratulations

@ciz my CM has been so abundant that I've taken to having to use a daily liner :oops:

@Deethehippy I've still got stuff to do. The girls and I are heading into town tomorrow to get some last bits for family. Might brave primark if it's not too bad. I live in their leggins for work and I need to get a few biggers pairs ready as I needed biggers clothes quite quickly with DD2 and I normally only go near primark about twice a year. Hopefulyl christmas cheer will make baby dancing even more fun.

@Reiko_ctu I'm going to do IC in the evening (didn't bother this evening as I'd drank way too much fluid wise) and the FRER's in the mornings.


----------



## Rach87

Congrats @Trixiebell lets see that test!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Congratulations @Trixiebell wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## Trixiebell

@Rach87 I though the pic had posted


----------



## Rach87

@Trixiebell oh sorry, its not showing for me :-k Congrats anyway! The July/August group is starting to fill up now!


----------



## babybears25

Congratulations @Trixiebell :dance:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Soooooo much nausea today!! Huge sign with my boys but seems a little earlier than I usually had it (7 dpo) sooo tempted to test with a internet cheapie in the morning


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rach87 said:


> @Trixiebell oh sorry, its not showing for me :-k Congrats anyway! The July/August group is starting to fill up now!

I get that a lot too on my iPhone, people’s pics just don’t show up in the forums! I can’t see hers either!!


----------



## Trixiebell

Where is the July/ August group? I saw it earlier and now I can't find it.


----------



## Rach87

@Trixiebell I was just going to tag you in it but saw you found it :D Hope its a sticky bean


----------



## MadamRose

The pictures often done show up and I’m on an iPhone too. Strange isn’t it. :shrug:


----------



## Lozb

So CD20 today and 1dpo. Managed to do bding last night on O day, day before on peak OPK and the day before that.is that enough or need one morning


----------



## MadamRose

Lozb said:


> So CD20 today and 1dpo. Managed to do bding last night on O day, day before on peak OPK and the day before that.is that enough or need one morning

I’d say it sounds like perfect timing good luck :dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

wannanewbaby said:


> Soooooo much nausea today!! Huge sign with my boys but seems a little earlier than I usually had it (7 dpo) sooo tempted to test with a internet cheapie in the morning

 Fingers crossed for testing!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lozb said:


> So CD20 today and 1dpo. Managed to do bding last night on O day, day before on peak OPK and the day before that.is that enough or need one morning

 That should be fine. Good luck!


----------



## Deethehippy

Lozb said:


> So CD20 today and 1dpo. Managed to do bding last night on O day, day before on peak OPK and the day before that.is that enough or need one morning

Some people say to BD day after O too because in rare cases the egg can live 24 hours but I think you have it covered if you don’t do that (I usually don’t). Good luck!

My chart is Very strange ladies. I had a huge dip on CD7 and now my temps are going up!! I NEVER get temps above 36.4ish before ovulation. Do you think I could have ovulated on CD7???
If I did then it’s game over because that’s way too early and we didn’t BD because I was on my period.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Deethehippy said:


> Some people say to BD day after O too because in rare cases the egg can live 24 hours but I think you have it covered if you don’t do that (I usually don’t). Good luck!
> 
> My chart is Very strange ladies. I had a huge dip on CD7 and now my temps are going up!! I NEVER get temps above 36.4ish before ovulation. Do you think I could have ovulated on CD7???
> If I did then it’s game over because that’s way too early and we didn’t BD because I was on my period.
> 
> View attachment 1091720

What was your cm doing? More likely just some dodgy temps


----------



## Deethehippy

topazicatzbet said:


> What was your cm doing? More likely just some dodgy temps

I really hope so..no obvious fertile CM although I did have some runny stuff mixed with blood but I was on my AF so hard to tell what exactly was mixed in.


----------



## MinnieMcMoose

Hi Ladies, hope you're all doing well. Love catching up on everyone's posts - there's some lovely symptom spotting going on. Only one I've got is some cramping/pulling sensations, at the mo.
I'm 9dpo, and tested earlier than I planned, yesterday and today. Both bfn.
But pretty confident I did ovulate this month (it's been a Letrozole/Femara medicated month). I've attached my chart.
Good luck to you all
:dust:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hello ladies:hi::hi:

So my ovulation was confirmed today and as expected I did ovulate on my peak opk day cd14. I had a feeling I did because I felt a sharp pain in my right overy on the evening of that day.

So I’m not 2dpo today I’m 3dpo.
Had another temp rise today.AF is now due on 26th December so I will be 12dpo when I test but mite test a bit earlier will see how I go symptom wise but I know symptoms don’t always mean good because I had symptoms with all my chemicals. But with my viable pregnancies i always get sore boobs and with the chemicals I did get sore bo Boobs but only very slight, I had a lot of neasea with the chemicals to where as with my son I just had very mild waves here and there. We DTD twice on ovulation day and once the day B4 and day after so we covered it well. I really hope we have conceived and it will be a healthy take home baby :dust:


----------



## Suggerhoney

MinnieMcMoose said:


> Hi Ladies, hope you're all doing well. Love catching up on everyone's posts - there's some lovely symptom spotting going on. Only one I've got is some cramping/pulling sensations, at the mo.
> I'm 9dpo, and tested earlier than I planned, yesterday and today. Both bfn.
> But pretty confident I did ovulate this month (it's been a Letrozole/Femara medicated month). I've attached my chart.
> Good luck to you all
> :dust:
> 
> View attachment 1091722

You definitely ovulated hon ure chart looks great good luck


----------



## Suggerhoney

I notice on my I pad I can’t see photos that have been posted. I can on my Samsung phone but not my I pad so strange


----------



## elencor

Hi! We plan to start TTC officially again in February 2021.
But... I'll be testing this month since we weren't very carefull :D lol, we only had unprotected sex once on cd13 (I ovulate around cd15 or so) so the chances are really low but still, happy to be back in the game. 
We started TTC in July 2020, tried for 3 months without luck, including a CP... And then we decided to stop for a few months, since we were having a lot of personal problems regarding our jobs and our family. 
Can you write me down for Decembre 24th? I'll try not to test until then!


----------



## Suggerhoney

elencor said:


> Hi! We plan to start TTC officially again in February 2021.
> But... I'll be testing this month since we weren't very carefull :D lol, we only had unprotected sex once on cd13 (I ovulate around cd15 or so) so the chances are really low but still, happy to be back in the game.
> We started TTC in July 2020, tried for 3 months without luck, including a CP... And then we decided to stop for a few months, since we were having a lot of personal problems regarding our jobs and our family.
> Can you write me down for Decembre 24th? I'll try not to test until then!

Good luck hon sounds like u cud be in with a chance. 
Sorry about ure loss, I've had 4 chemical pregnancies since April this year and it really is so hard. 
Good luck hon we were originally going to start trying in January 2021 but decided to start trying back in Feb because of our ages. 
I turn 41 on Thursday and DH is 45. 
Sadly its been 10 months and no luck apart from the 4 losses. 
Praying for a Christmas miracle balzing BFP. 
I'm due AF on boxing day the 26th so were not to far apart. 
Good luck hon. 

Have u tested again @MadamRose and @LuvallmyH?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Lozb said:


> So CD20 today and 1dpo. Managed to do bding last night on O day, day before on peak OPK and the day before that.is that enough or need one morning

Good luck hon. I'm 3dpo so not to far infront cd17 for me so AF still 13 days away because of my stupid long luteal phase.
](*,)](*,)


----------



## wannanewbaby

Took a internet cheapie and Walmart test this morning (8 dpo) faint lines on both!!! Trying to get some pics for you guys now!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Finally got a pic!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

8 dpo might be the lucky day in this thread now!! Its the earliest I have ever got a positive before. I will def be staying awhile to see how everyone else's testing goes


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations!!

Sending lots of luck to everyone else, fingers crossed for some more :bfp:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Really hope I will be posting my BFP in this thread and its blazing hopefully this will be 10th cycle lucky and I get a Christmas sticky BFP [-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

wannanewbaby said:


> Finally got a pic!!
> 
> View attachment 1091730

Wow congratulations so lucky to get lines that early i never get a hint of a line b4 10dpo. 
Seems this thread is gonna be full of BFPs and I really hope I will be one of them:confused:


----------



## Deethehippy

Wannanewbaby - Congratulations!, can see that without clicking the photo!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Suggerhoney said:


> Wow congratulations so lucky to get lines that early i never get a hint of a line b4 10dpo.
> Seems this thread is gonna be full of BFPs and I really hope I will be one of them:confused:


I so hope you get yours to!! Im gonna stick around i want to see how lucky this thread gets!!!


----------



## MrsKatie

@wannanewbaby wow beautiful bfps!!! Congratulations!

i have stuck around this thread too, love the ladies here <3 Though of course I can’t wait to see everyone move on to their own due date clubs- which I know you all will. Xoxoxo


----------



## babybears25

@wannanewbaby yay congratulations!! :happydance: This thread is seeming to be much more successful than the last 2 months!

Hopefully we’ll have lots more BFPs in December!


----------



## ciz

wannanewbaby said:


> Finally got a pic!!
> 
> View attachment 1091730

wahhhhhh yes line!!! Congrats lovely


----------



## ciz

4dpo- had a weird scary dream last night, not sure why as I was watching comedy’s before bed haha. Aching, headache, bloat, cm a lot snotty like


----------



## MadamRose

@MinnieMcMoose chart looks good, good luck

@Suggerhoney sounds like fab timing
:dust:

@wannanewbaby fab lines for 8dpo congratulations

@elencor good luck :)

I tested this morning with a FRER the progression looks fab. I also used a £ shop test that’s 25mui (want to make sure that it showing being doing my digitals) and even the 25mui had a line!!!


----------



## Rach87

@wannanewbaby congrats! Great line

@MadamRose beautiful progression!

Just finishing af, next is due Jan 6th, might test early Dec 31, can you put me down again?


----------



## MadamRose

Rach87 said:


> @wannanewbaby congrats! Great line
> 
> @MadamRose beautiful progression!
> 
> Just finishing af, next is due Jan 6th, might test early Dec 31, can you put me down again?

thank you and of course :)


----------



## Lozb

Suggerhoney said:


> Good luck hon. I'm 3dpo so not to far infront cd17 for me so AF still 13 days away because of my stupid long luteal phase.
> ](*,)](*,)

wish I had long LP. We always want what someone else has dnt we lol. Do u stop ur Maca after ovulation or keep taking it? Getting ready to go back to work tonight. Not been temping this cycle but feeling pulling like pulled muscle pain last night and today. Sore boobs and burping which are all normal for me.


----------



## Emsabub

Hi girls! Congratulations to you ladies that have got your bfps and good luck to the ones waiting:dust:


I do look here to see how everyone's getting on & I saw someone mention the July/August thread. Just in case you still haven't found it this is the link -

July & August 2021 Due Date Babies!

:)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks ladies. 

Did any of u pregnant ladies get white CM after ovulation. I had snotty cm with my chemical but since ovulation this time I had sticky and now its just white a like lotion but been feeling TMI wet:shy:

No more Cramping today so no idea what that was yesterday at 2dpo. 
Nothing to report at all today. Feel normal apart from the erm wet feeling. 
3dpo is still very early so I know there is still time but feeling like I'm going to be out again. Will be so upset if I am because we DTD so much and twice on ovulation day. 

@Lozb 
I take my macca everyday hon even after ovulation I don't miss any. I'm taking it in the hope it will help stop any future losses. 
Ure more than welcome to have 2 days of my LP hon mine is 16 days long I wud love a 14 day one the wait is endless with a long LP. 
:shipw:


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney mine was like that at first and now is a mixture of that and watery. Sorry if tmi but woke up this morning and felt so watery I thought I was going to see blood when I went to the toilet


----------



## wannanewbaby

Suggerhoney said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> Did any of u pregnant ladies get white CM after ovulation. I had snotty cm with my chemical but since ovulation this time I had sticky and now its just white a like lotion but been feeling TMI wet:shy:
> 
> No more Cramping today so no idea what that was yesterday at 2dpo.
> Nothing to report at all today. Feel normal apart from the erm wet feeling.
> 3dpo is still very early so I know there is still time but feeling like I'm going to be out again. Will be so upset if I am because we DTD so much and twice on ovulation day.
> 
> @Lozb
> I take my macca everyday hon even after ovulation I don't miss any. I'm taking it in the hope it will help stop any future losses.
> Ure more than welcome to have 2 days of my LP hon mine is 16 days long I wud love a 14 day one the wait is endless with a long LP.
> :shipw:


This is gonna be a huge overshare but want to answer your question. Was def sticky and lotion like at first now sticky and sometimes watery. We bd yesterday afternoon and legit I left a pretty big wet spot on the bed I have never done that lol was a little embarrassed but now it makes sense lol


----------



## Sianylw

Congrats on the :bfp:‘s ladies!

Afm small amount of spotting today 14DPO so just waiting on AF...

so glad this thread has started to have some positive Xmas news xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## LuvallmyH

Suggerhoney said:


> Good luck hon sounds like u cud be in with a chance.
> Sorry about ure loss, I've had 4 chemical pregnancies since April this year and it really is so hard.
> Good luck hon we were originally going to start trying in January 2021 but decided to start trying back in Feb because of our ages.
> I turn 41 on Thursday and DH is 45.
> Sadly its been 10 months and no luck apart from the 4 losses.
> Praying for a Christmas miracle balzing BFP.
> I'm due AF on boxing day the 26th so were not to far apart.
> Good luck hon.
> 
> Have u tested again @MadamRose and @LuvallmyH?

Nah. I don’t think it worth it. Hard to test hoping to see a squinter at 13dpo with so many 8dpo bfps lol.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thank you @MadamRose and @wanna_baby that gives me some hope. Been feeling wet all day. Hope its a good sign.
No cramps or anything today. And nothing else symptom wise but only 3dpo.
Hope the symptoms start in the next few days. I will know by my temp if I am because with all my pregnancies including the chemicals it went up and up. Had one or two dips but wud go rite back up again the next day.
It was 36.9 something today and with pregnancy it goes up to 37 and over.
But was after implantation with my son. But earlier with my loss in October.
I want this to be my month so badly its been a long time coming and I'm getting so fed up with the continuous trying and the continuous heartbreak.
Just need one to be extra sticky and healthy.



Sianylw said:


> Congrats on the :bfp:‘s ladies!
> 
> Afm small amount of spotting today 14DPO so just waiting on AF...
> 
> so glad this thread has started to have some positive Xmas news xx

Oh hon I'm so sorry. I hate the waiting for AF part its the worse bit I think. Good luck next cycle my lovely. Hugs :hugs:



LuvallmyH said:


> Nah. I don’t think it worth it. Hard to test hoping to see a squinter at 13dpo with so many 8dpo bfps lol.

I know exactly what u mean hon.
I literally never get a sniff of any line by 10dpo wud love to get a good BFP as early as 8dpo but with my long LP it just never happens.

With my son I tested at 7dpo BFN and then didn't test again until 9 or 10dpo and I got the most faintest ever lines on CB 6 days early. Did a Frer the very next day and got a blazing BFP I was either 10 or 11 dpo. Then the day after I did another Frer and both lines matched.
I had a line stealer by 12 dpo
So I always know now if I only get barly there lines by 11dpo then its a chemical.

My lines got so dark so quick with my son.
It's so hard isn't it hon.
:hugs:
:cry:


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney Super sticky baby dust to you :dust::dust:
I had pinching just above my pubic bone at 5 and 6 DPO and convinced now that it must be linked to ovulation never had it with my other to though. My symptoms went from nothing to 100 sorta overnight around 7-8DPO hence the test at 8DPO


----------



## wannanewbaby

MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney Super sticky baby dust to you :dust::dust:
> I had pinching just above my pubic bone at 5 and 6 DPO and convinced now that it must be linked to ovulation never had it with my other to though. My symptoms went from nothing to 100 sorta overnight around 7-8DPO hence the test at 8DPO


Same!! Marked on my app and sharp pain on left side at 7 dpo and my breast started hurting on night of 6 dpo. The nausea yesterday is what pushed me to my testing point.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I had sharp pain at 6 and 7dpo last cycle that was actually quite sore and wud come and go i really thought it was implantation but then never got any other symptoms and just got BFNs then AF. So I don't know what that pain was but I had it with the chemicals to.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I'm going to try and stay busy so time goes fast. 
I hate the wait its agonising. 
Now getting sticky white cm. 
No other symptoms at all. 
No cramps nothing. :-(


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope that the time goes quickly for you ❤️


----------



## Lozb

Cd 2 today and still some tight muscle pulled feeling mor slime round ligament pain and in my groin. Wet is an understatement, thought I had peed myself tonight and back pain. I really want them two pink lines. Wud love to do a pregnancy test wrapped up for my husband under the tree.


----------



## Bevziibubble

That would be a lovely surprise for your DH under the tree :)


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney you are still very early on don’t give up hope. Implantation doesn’t happen til 6-12DPO and you won’t get many/any symptoms til after that. 

@Lozb that would be a lovely present for DH


----------



## Mum42crazy

wannanewbaby said:


> Same!! Marked on my app and sharp pain on left side at 7 dpo and my breast started hurting on night of 6 dpo. The nausea yesterday is what pushed me to my testing point.

Congratulations those lines are great!!!


----------



## MinnieMcMoose

BFN for me this morning at 10dpo.
I know I'm not out yet, but starting to feel a little less positive about this month :-(


----------



## Suggerhoney

MinnieMcMoose said:


> BFN for me this morning at 10dpo.
> I know I'm not out yet, but starting to feel a little less positive about this month :-(
> 
> View attachment 1091759

So sorry hon its so disappointing seeing that BEN. Keeping everything crossed for you.


My temp dropped to cover line 4dpo feeling very out but I didn't sleep the greatest so hoping its just that.
Still no symptoms I had twinges and pulls at this stage with my son, I started getting symptoms way before my BFP not feeling hopeful at all this month.:cry:


@Lozb sounds promising more things going on than I have i reckon u will get ure BFP.
I just feel so fed up with it all now its month after month after month of disappointment. :-(


----------



## Sianylw

Lovely lines ladies... hoping to see lots more bfps for you all. 

well AF has still not arrived! Tiny amount of spotting yesterday and nothing since. Shooting pains this morning. Starting to get really annoyed that my body is playing tricks on me. CD33 no show AF... just want it here now so I can move on!xx


----------



## ciz

MinnieMcMoose said:


> BFN for me this morning at 10dpo.
> I know I'm not out yet, but starting to feel a little less positive about this month :-(
> 
> View attachment 1091759

Still time lovely. My 10dpo were squinters and only came the evening of 10dpo


----------



## ciz

Suggerhoney said:


> So sorry hon its so disappointing seeing that BEN. Keeping everything crossed for you.
> 
> 
> My temp dropped to cover line 4dpo feeling very out but I didn't sleep the greatest so hoping its just that.
> Still no symptoms I had twinges and pulls at this stage with my son, I started getting symptoms way before my BFP not feeling hopeful at all this month.:cry:
> 
> 
> @Lozb sounds promising more things going on than I have i reckon u will get ure BFP.
> I just feel so fed up with it all now its month after month after month of disappointment. :-(

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Stargirl1993

Sending my love to you all that are still trying praying you get your bfp’s soon :hugs2: I keep popping in to see if there’s any updates x 


:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Tested again this morning kinda wish I didn't pregmate looks about the same the Walmart one seems lighter but my pee sat out on the counter for like 3 hours before I tested so hoping that has something to do with it. Just tried another pregmate with a 3 hour hold hoping maybe it will look a little better.


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney could be your fallback rise.

@MinnieMcMoose sorry it’s bfn but still not out yet. 

@Sianylw could it be implantation bleeding?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Today's test i guess the Walmart darkened with a little more time. Doesn't see much change from yesterday. Top pregmate is the urine that sat out the bottom one was the fresh 3 hour hold urine.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Picture didn't seem to post


----------



## Sianylw

@MadamRose i don’t think so hun as I’m 15DPO today. Not going to so any more tests now. Just wait for AF.

hope you are feeling ok hun and very pleased for you x


----------



## Bevziibubble

wannanewbaby said:


> Today's test i guess the Walmart darkened with a little more time. Doesn't see much change from yesterday. Top pregmate is the urine that sat out the bottom one was the fresh 3 hour hold urine.
> 
> View attachment 1091766

 Congratulations!


----------



## Deethehippy

wannanewbaby said:


> Picture didn't seem to post
> 
> View attachment 1091767

How many DPO are you now? The lines look clear even on my old laptop ..it's so hard to tell early on if they are much darker or not. You tend to get the most progression over 48 hours so see what tomorrows are like compared to yesterdays and try not to worry too much (impossible I know)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great lines!


----------



## Lozb

So feeling really nauseous but jst got up from night shift so may be that abs I have done 4 nights this week which is more than I normally do. 
My boobs seem itchy, jst my right one top and side. I dnt know why I symptom spot when I always get symptoms and AF always still comes. Good luck all those waiting for a BFP and congratulations to all who have.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Deethehippy said:


> How many DPO are you now? The lines look clear even on my old laptop ..it's so hard to tell early on if they are much darker or not. You tend to get the most progression over 48 hours so see what tomorrows are like compared to yesterdays and try not to worry too much (impossible I know)

Im only 9 dpo so super early


----------



## Deethehippy

wannanewbaby said:


> Im only 9 dpo so super early

I would say they look fine then :)


----------



## J_and_D

wannanewbaby said:


> Im only 9 dpo so super early

Yay! Congrats! 


Update over here.. AF has arrived. So I am officially out this month... back to cd1!


----------



## wannanewbaby

J_and_D said:


> Yay! Congrats!
> 
> 
> Update over here.. AF has arrived. So I am officially out this month... back to cd1!

So sorry about af, good luck next month


----------



## wannanewbaby

Lozb said:


> So feeling really nauseous but jst got up from night shift so may be that abs I have done 4 nights this week which is more than I normally do.
> My boobs seem itchy, jst my right one top and side. I dnt know why I symptom spot when I always get symptoms and AF always still comes. Good luck all those waiting for a BFP and congratulations to all who have.


Nausea and breast pain is what made me test good luck this month


----------



## ciz

5dpo, slight aches, softish cervix which feels a bit open?, quite abit of wet cm today. 

sorry to ladies who’s AF Arrived.:hugs:lots of luck in new cycle.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Wow!! Goodness I've missed alot while on vacation!! Congradulations to everyone with their BFP. 
I am AMAZED at those beautiful lines for 8DPO!! 


As for me I am un-officially 4 DPO (I just got my tests and couldn't help but testing HAHA) 
I say un-officially because I used OPK's and got a VERY close to positive wed morning. 
and thursday morning super light line. So either I missed my peak, or didn't ovulate. For the sake of my sanity I chose to believe I just missed my peak. 

AF is due Christmas day. Hope to God she stays away. I took the time to BD like crazy with OH all week long...hahaha So fingers crossed my timing looks good at least!

I had a few notes for so many ladies here to write individually but one week away the list got SOOO long. 

Im sending hugs to everyone who's af came. 
And lots of dust for the next cycles. 
Welcome to everyone who has joined us. 

xxx

Bring on those test pics!


----------



## babybears25

@J_and_D sorry AF arrived :hugs:

@wannanewbaby great lines for 9DPO! 

Good luck to everyone testing this week, I’m hoping to hold out until at least Friday...


----------



## Rach87

Sorry @J_and_D Im there with you for the Jan thread whenever one starts. 

cd6 for me already. Its flown by, hopefully the rest if the month does too lol. Hoping to test last day of the year in an effort to still get a Dec bfp.


----------



## ciz

Aww man I dunno what’s going on I’m having the perfect watery fertile cm, I’m aching so now I’m questioning am I ovulating??!!!?? I haven’t been tracking opk because I thought I peaked last week with wide open cervix and dark opks 
Ohhh jeeps!! What is my body doing ](*,)](*,)


----------



## MadamRose

@J_and_D sorry af came :( 

@sallyhansen76 good luck :) 

@ciz can you baby dance again just in case?


----------



## ciz

@MadamRose we did last night, but I’ll jump him later too just incase


----------



## loeylo

Rach87 said:


> Sorry @J_and_D Im there with you for the Jan thread whenever one starts.
> 
> cd6 for me already. Its flown by, hopefully the rest if the month does too lol. Hoping to test last day of the year in an effort to still get a Dec bfp.

I’m cd5 now too, I’ll be holding on until 10dpo (1/1/2021) so I can drink at the bells! I need to wave goodbye to 2020!


----------



## Suggerhoney

So sorry to those that AF arrived and those getting faint lines i hope they continue to darken.
@wannanewbaby I'm sorry there's not much progress but hopefully they will be darker tomorrow. As u know I've had 4 chemicals since April this year and I know how worrying it is waiting and hoping and praying the tests get darker and darker.
Its still early hon maybe ure pee was more diluted or something. Fingers crossed for a sticky beanie hon.
I know the anxiety ure feeling right now I'm so familiar with it but and its horrible. Hope 
Tomorrow's test is darker hon good luck.

AFM
I'm 4dpo as you all know and have been having little pinches like kind of sharpish in my right overy area.
Also had very mild lower backache and my cm was snotty earlier.
My right breast also has slight tenderness but I expect with only being 4dpo its just progesterone from ovulation.

Hope the symptoms start ranking up in the next few days and my boobs get really sore thats always a classic pregnancy symptom to me.
I don't get sore boobs b4 AF.
Last cycle I new I wasn't pregnant because no sore boobs. So I'm hoping these twinges etc mean there is a little beanie in there getting ready to get snug.
Never felt these twinges this early b4.

Been busy today Xmas shopping but still have a few more things to buy.
Not looking forward to the Xmas food shop next week its going to be absolutely manic. But at least when its all done I can sit back and chill and watch Xmas movies. I'm cooking the Christmas Dinner and I really enjoy it. 
I got very merry last year on Xmas day I was drinking prosseco. 
I don't really ever drink unless it's special occasions. 
Won't be drinking if I am pregnant tho that's why I want to test just b4 Xmas eve so I know if I can drink or not

Everyone keeps asking me what I want for my birthday and Christmas and all I say is
A healthy baby in my belly.

My brother asked me the other day if I was pregnant because I'm so bloated and my 9 year son keeps saying ure pregnant.
LOL.

I can test in another 4 days at 8dpo but I never get lines that early.
Ideally I wud like to hold off until the 22nd. I will be 13dpo that day instead of 12.
I'm always scared to test early because of all my losses.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Around 5-6 days until ovulation for me. Tick tock :) just waiting over here! 

going to ask my doc for an hcg blood test to make sure everything is clear after my miscarriage... I’m sure I’m still seeing a faint line on my cheap tests but maybe it’s just because they’re cheap... oh I really don’t want to have to get a d and c.


----------



## MadamRose

Definitely sounds like a good sign @Suggerhoney i had that just above my pubic bone from 5DPO - really hope you get your sticky bean!!!


----------



## MadamRose

@Reiko_ctu hope all is okay


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sorry I've also itchy right boob and nipple. 
Not feeling any sickness but I'm to early for that just year. 
With my son it started very very mild from about 7 or 8dpo.


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> Sorry I've also itchy right boob and nipple.
> Not feeling any sickness but I'm to early for that just year.
> With my son it started very very mild from about 7 or 8dpo.

My boobs constantly feel like they are being place in a vice - today I couldn’t wait to get home and take my bra off for a bit of relief - I’m sure if wasn’t this bad with DD1 and DD2


----------



## J_and_D

So I haven't had any bleeding since that one wipe this morning, so.....

I have the dreaded question going on "is this implantation bleeding?" 

And it's driving me nuts :(


----------



## sallyhansen76

J_and_D said:


> So I haven't had any bleeding since that one wipe this morning, so.....
> 
> I have the dreaded question going on "is this implantation bleeding?"
> 
> What cd are you again?
> 
> And it's driving me nuts :(


----------



## Reiko_ctu

J_and_D said:


> So I haven't had any bleeding since that one wipe this morning, so.....
> 
> I have the dreaded question going on "is this implantation bleeding?"
> 
> And it's driving me nuts :(

Eek hope it is!!! Does AF usually start with a bang or spot?


----------



## J_and_D

10 dpo. But my cycle has been wierd. With O on CD20


----------



## J_and_D

Idk why it didn't do the reply lol so I'm repeating 

10 dpo. But my cycle has been wierd. With O on CD20

@Reiko_ctu its usually consistent spotting for a day then it hits full force


----------



## atx614

@MadamRose may I change my date to the 23rd. I Od late!

@J_and_D sounds like it could have been IB. Especially since it was pink and only when you wiped. Have you had any since?


----------



## J_and_D

atx614 said:


> @MadamRose may I change my date to the 23rd. I Od late!
> 
> @J_and_D sounds like it could have been IB. Especially since it was pink and only when you wiped. Have you had any since?

Nothing yet...just what happened this morning.


----------



## Rach87

Did you test @J_and_D ?


----------



## MadamRose

@J_and_D hope af stays away and it’s implantation definitely get a FRER and test

@atx614 will change it for you :)


----------



## MadamRose

Can’t believe I’m 12DPO the difference between my 10DPO test and 12DPO test is crazy but makes me see so much better. Didn’t do a FRER at 11dpo as I did my digital. Doing last FRER on Thursday at 14DPO.

@Jessie7003 @Fuchsia1412 @BabyBrain80 @GemmaG any updates for you? :dust:


----------



## Mum42crazy

J_and_D said:


> Yay! Congrats!
> 
> 
> Update over here.. AF has arrived. So I am officially out this month... back to cd1!

Sorry about AF


----------



## Mum42crazy

MadamRose said:


> Can’t believe I’m 12DPO the difference between my 10DPO test and 12DPO test is crazy but makes me see so much better. Didn’t do a FRER at 11dpo as I did my digital. Doing last FRER on Thursday at 14DPO.
> Wow great lines and congratulations
> 
> @Jessie7003 @Fuchsia1412 @BabyBrain80 @GemmaG any updates for you? :dust:
> 
> View attachment 1091791
> View attachment 1091792


----------



## GemmaG

MadamRose said:


> Can’t believe I’m 12DPO the difference between my 10DPO test and 12DPO test is crazy but makes me see so much better. Didn’t do a FRER at 11dpo as I did my digital. Doing last FRER on Thursday at 14DPO.
> 
> @Jessie7003 @Fuchsia1412 @BabyBrain80 @GemmaG any updates for you? :dust:
> 
> View attachment 1091791
> View attachment 1091792

Your tests looking absolutely rocking!! So happy for you that’s definitely a strong little bean you have. X

Yes faint lines galore over here for days. It’s not a viable pregnancy that’s for sure. And I’m okay with it. If I’m not feeling excited seeing lines I really shouldn’t be doing this again. As I said in my pregnancy test thread I’m beyond blessed with my 3 and I’m hanging up the tests and ensuring no more woopsies appear. It’s bittersweet though..... TTC has been such a huge part of my life for 12 years in here but I need to let it go. But il be precariously living through you girls cheering you all on and it will hopefully appease my inner line seeking addict :hugs:


----------



## Mum42crazy

J_and_D said:


> Idk why it didn't do the reply lol so I'm repeating
> 
> 10 dpo. But my cycle has been wierd. With O on CD20
> 
> @Reiko_ctu its usually consistent spotting for a day then it hits full force

That is like mine one day of stopping the full AF, but it is also being like that twice when I’ve been pregnant a day of spotting and then nothing but 2 lines on a test, I hate it because I always still feel in, fingers crossed


----------



## Mum42crazy

O


GemmaG said:


> Your tests looking absolutely rocking!! So happy for you that’s definitely a strong little bean you have. X
> 
> Yes faint lines galore over here for days. It’s not a viable pregnancy that’s for sure. And I’m okay with it. If I’m not feeling excited seeing lines I really shouldn’t be doing this again. As I said in my pregnancy test thread I’m beyond blessed with my 3 and I’m hanging up the tests and ensuring no more woopsies appear. It’s bittersweet though..... TTC has been such a huge part of my life for 12 years in here but I need to let it go. But il be precariously living through you girls cheering you all on and it will hopefully appease my inner line seeking addict :hugs:
> 
> View attachment 1091799

i am sorry about the lines.... still a chance to get darker?


----------



## GemmaG

Mum42crazy said:


> O
> 
> i am sorry about the lines.... still a chance to get darker?

I honestly don’t think so, I think it’s highly unlikely. If it was my first sniff of a line I’d say maybe but it’s been 4 days of faint lines. Any of my successful pregnancies progress fairly quickly HCG wise. But thank you x


----------



## MadamRose

@GemmaG have the lines not got any darker at all hcg can take up to a full


----------



## GemmaG

MadamRose said:


> @GemmaG have the lines not got any darker at all hcg can take up to a full

Oh I know maybe a touch darker but I’ve never had such slow progression with any of my babies only my chemicals. And it’s fine chromosomally I know something isn’t right when this happens and it’s my bodies way of ensuring I don’t get too far x


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:❤️


----------



## MinnieMcMoose

Temp chart is continuing to increase but the tests aren't playing ball. Something was catching my eye this morning but soooo faint the camera isn't even picking it up. 99.9% sure it's just the indent. Hope you guys are faring better than me x



View attachment 1091805


----------



## Deethehippy

Minniemouse - that looks like BFP to me and you chart is looking great. FX you get darker lines tomorrow!

Gemma - sorry there’s little progression, that’s horrible. Wishing you lots of luck for the near future.

I’m on CD12 and getting a bit more CM. OPK’s are pale and so O is a way off yet.


----------



## LoneWanderer

Hi December ladies!
Just jumping in as the TWW starts for me: CD20 now, AF due 25th, 2DPO.
So, a Christmas morning tester over here, eeeek!


----------



## Bevziibubble

LoneWanderer said:


> Hi December ladies!
> Just jumping in as the TWW starts for me: CD20 now, AF due 25th, 2DPO.
> So, a Christmas morning tester over here, eeeek!

 Good luck! ❤️


----------



## Sun_Rain_5

Hi, can I please join your group?

I have experienced 4 losses this year and I've just found out that I'm pregnant with my little Christmas miracle. I hoping it stays!


----------



## Deethehippy

Sun_Rain_5 said:


> Hi, can I please join your group?
> 
> I have experienced 4 losses this year and I've just found found out that I'm pregnant with my little Christmas miracle. I hoping it stays!
> 
> View attachment 1091826

Huge congratulations! I remember you from past threads. Hope this little bean is a super sticky one.


----------



## Sun_Rain_5

Deethehippy said:


> Huge congratulations! I remember you from past threads. Hope this little bean is a super sticky one.

Thank you lovely. 

How are you getting on? xx


----------



## MinnieMcMoose

Deethehippy said:


> Minniemouse - that looks like BFP to me and you chart is looking great. FX you get darker lines tomorrow!

Ooh, you can see it?? :happydance:
Even I can barely see it on the photo lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

Im starting to get scared i had an amazing 8 hour hold last night so expected some nice dark lines this morning at 10 dpo and they are just not they are either as light as 8 dpo or possibly lighter im afraid this baby might not be here to stay. Im gonna try to get a 4 hour minimal fluid hold and see if they get any better.


----------



## Sianylw

I’m officially out :witch: arrived last night. 

good luck everyone, hope lines get darker for those that have them. And wishing those who got their bfps this month a heathy and happy pregnancy. 

taking some much needed time out. Have a good Xmas everyone x


----------



## kittiecat

So 6dp5dt (equivalent 11dpo) and caved and tested and got this. Just hope it’s a good enough line. Am wary after I had a loss just over 4 weeks last year.


----------



## wannanewbaby

kittiecat said:


> So 6dp5dt (equivalent 11dpo) and caved and tested and got this. Just hope it’s a good enough line. Am wary after I had a loss just over 4 weeks last year.
> 
> View attachment 1091828


Beautiful lines congrats!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sun_Rain_5 said:


> Hi, can I please join your group?
> 
> I have experienced 4 losses this year and I've just found out that I'm pregnant with my little Christmas miracle. I hoping it stays!
> 
> View attachment 1091826

 Congratulations!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Sun_Rain_5 
Huge congratulations to you. I’ve also experienced 4 early losses this year to. It’s absolutely heartbreaking. So glad u got ure Christmas miracle and I really hope this one is here to stay. Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months.

@kittiecat yay great lines congratulations hon also wishing you a very healthy and happy 9 months. 

@wannanewbaby and @GemmaG 
I’m so sorry ure tests are not getting darker. Sending huge hugs ladies. 
I’ve been there myself 4 times this year so I know how awful it is seeing lines and then they don’t progress or they progress slightly then stop progressing and get fainter it’s horrible. Wanna give u both a warm hug:hugs:


@MinnieMcMoose i can see faint lines hon good luck. 

@MadamRose great progression hon. 


My temp has flown up today just over 37c. 
No symptoms yet, breast tenderness gone so it must of been just progesterone from ovulation. The sharp pains I felt yesterday was just above my Pubic bone on right side. Nothing today. 
I’m only 5dpo so I know there’s still time to get real symptoms.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sianylw said:


> I’m officially out :witch: arrived last night.
> 
> good luck everyone, hope lines get darker for those that have them. And wishing those who got their bfps this month a heathy and happy pregnancy.
> 
> taking some much needed time out. Have a good Xmas everyone x


So sorry hon. Sending u big hugs xxx


----------



## wannanewbaby

Suggerhoney said:


> @Sun_Rain_5
> Huge congratulations to you. I’ve also experienced 4 early losses this year to. It’s absolutely heartbreaking. So glad u got ure Christmas miracle and I really hope this one is here to stay. Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months.
> 
> @kittiecat yay great lines congratulations hon also wishing you a very healthy and happy 9 months.
> 
> @wannanewbaby and @GemmaG
> I’m so sorry ure tests are not getting darker. Sending huge hugs ladies.
> I’ve been there myself 4 times this year so I know how awful it is seeing lines and then they don’t progress or they progress slightly then stop progressing and get fainter it’s horrible. Wanna give u both a warm hug:hugs:
> 
> 
> @MinnieMcMoose i can see faint lines hon good luck.
> 
> @MadamRose great progression hon.
> 
> 
> My temp has flown up today just over 37c.
> No symptoms yet, breast tenderness gone so it must of been just progesterone from ovulation. The sharp pains I felt yesterday was just above my Pubic bone on right side. Nothing today.
> I’m only 5dpo so I know there’s still time to get real symptoms.
> View attachment 1091832


Thank you so much. Im trying to stay hopeful, honestly considering putting my 2 year old in the car and going to the store for a frer. Are they what they use to be is it worth it??


----------



## wannanewbaby

MadamRose said:


> Can’t believe I’m 12DPO the difference between my 10DPO test and 12DPO test is crazy but makes me see so much better. Didn’t do a FRER at 11dpo as I did my digital. Doing last FRER on Thursday at 14DPO.
> 
> @Jessie7003 @Fuchsia1412 @BabyBrain80 @GemmaG any updates for you? :dust:
> 
> View attachment 1091791
> View attachment 1091792


I think I'm going to get a pack of frer today I need to see a darker line and that is what is going to give it to me. My anxiety is through the roof. My lines are just exactly the same for 3 days now, my symptoms are still here and strong though.


----------



## Bevziibubble

kittiecat said:


> So 6dp5dt (equivalent 11dpo) and caved and tested and got this. Just hope it’s a good enough line. Am wary after I had a loss just over 4 weeks last year.
> 
> View attachment 1091828

. 
 Congratulations!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sianylw said:


> I’m officially out :witch: arrived last night.
> 
> good luck everyone, hope lines get darker for those that have them. And wishing those who got their bfps this month a heathy and happy pregnancy.
> 
> taking some much needed time out. Have a good Xmas everyone x

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Wannanewbaby - I would get a FRER, some of them are a bit tempermental but in general they are still excellent early tests and hopefully you should get a decent line on one at your stage. Good luck!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Deethehippy said:


> Wannanewbaby - I would get a FRER, some of them are a bit tempermental but in general they are still excellent early tests and hopefully you should get a decent line on one at your stage. Good luck!


Im eating then getting me and the 2 year old dressed. I imagine best I can manage is a 3 hour hold with no liquid. But ill get a 2 pack so I have one to use with fmu also.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I made a post in the pregnancy test section that has pics of all the test


----------



## J_and_D

kittiecat said:


> So 6dp5dt (equivalent 11dpo) and caved and tested and got this. Just hope it’s a good enough line. Am wary after I had a loss just over 4 weeks last year.
> 
> View attachment 1091828

Congratulations!


----------



## ciz

6dpo - dunno what was going yesterday with my cm. today it’s gone back to more snotty state but I feel like af started so keep having to check knickers. Did a opk it’s dark but not positive. Cervix isn’t ovulation ready firm high and tiny bit open. 

aching pain left hip feeling it in my back too, sharp pinch earlier left side above pelvic bone. 

Big congrats to the new BFPs 
Big :hug:to those who’s AF, I’m sending lots of luck to new cycles


----------



## J_and_D

@Rach87 not yet l, I'm holding out. I figured if its IB it'd be too early to test and if its AF I'll know soon anyways. If AF is a no show today I'll test tomorrow morning....

@Mum42crazy idk about you, but my AF COMPLETELY changed when I hit my 30s. I had to like "re-learn" it lol and that's when the spotting a day before started for me.

Just an update on me, still no AF. Did have a few specs of brown this morning when I 1st wiped. But that was it so far.


----------



## J_and_D

Sun_Rain_5 said:


> Hi, can I please join your group?
> 
> I have experienced 4 losses this year and I've just found out that I'm pregnant with my little Christmas miracle. I hoping it stays!
> 
> View attachment 1091826

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@wannanewbaby 

Oh hon bless you. I've only had 4 chemicals so even my frer didn't go very dark. 
I cud prob find photos of my 12dpo tests to show u. That was darkest they went then 13dpo the lines went way fainter. 
I was still getting lines when the bleeding started but they were as faint as my 10dpo lines. 
I will find a pic hold on a mo hon.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

lots of bfps here that’s great... hope all the timing for those coming up on O is good!!


So, I’m still getting a vvfl on a cheapie and I’m having breast tenderness and abdominal pain... so I think I may have an ectopic pregnancy. My breasts neeeever bother me at all and last night they were hurting really bad. I have a requisition to test my hcg so I’m going to run out and do that today. 

However, this morning I have loads of ewcm?? According to my chart tomorrow is a green day but Would that continue if there’s a failed pregnancy? So that’s making me hopeful that maybe it’s all in my head because obviously I really just want my cycle to get back to normal ASAP.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@wannanewbaby so I got very very faint lines at 10dpo then they seemed lighter at 11dpo but at 12dpo they were much darker but not dark enough for 12dpo



Then I tested again at 13dpo and lines were so faint u cud hardly see them.

And this is with my son


----------



## Suggerhoney

Reiko_ctu said:


> lots of bfps here that’s great... hope all the timing for those coming up on O is good!!
> 
> 
> So, I’m still getting a vvfl on a cheapie and I’m having breast tenderness and abdominal pain... so I think I may have an ectopic pregnancy. My breasts neeeever bother me at all and last night they were hurting really bad. I have a requisition to test my hcg so I’m going to run out and do that today.
> 
> However, this morning I have loads of ewcm?? According to my chart tomorrow is a green day but Would that continue if there’s a failed pregnancy? So that’s making me hopeful that maybe it’s all in my head because obviously I really just want my cycle to get back to normal ASAP.


Oh sweet I really hope its not ectopic and just a little bit of HCG left over. Have u been getting any pain hon?


----------



## Suggerhoney

ciz said:


> 6dpo - dunno what was going yesterday with my cm. today it’s gone back to more snotty state but I feel like af started so keep having to check knickers. Did a opk it’s dark but not positive. Cervix isn’t ovulation ready firm high and tiny bit open.
> 
> aching pain left hip feeling it in my back too, sharp pinch earlier left side above pelvic bone.
> 
> Big congrats to the new BFPs
> Big :hug:to those who’s AF, I’m sending lots of luck to new cycles


Good luck hon sounds hopeful. 
I had a huge glob of white cm today in my knickers and it was snot like subsistency like a little TMI stretchy. 
Really hope we both get our Xmas miracles. Ure
Only 1 day infront of me. When are u testing?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Good luck all u ladies testing soon. Sending extra sticky baby dust:dust:


----------



## Deethehippy

Reiko_ctu said:


> lots of bfps here that’s great... hope all the timing for those coming up on O is good!!
> 
> 
> So, I’m still getting a vvfl on a cheapie and I’m having breast tenderness and abdominal pain... so I think I may have an ectopic pregnancy. My breasts neeeever bother me at all and last night they were hurting really bad. I have a requisition to test my hcg so I’m going to run out and do that today.
> 
> However, this morning I have loads of ewcm?? According to my chart tomorrow is a green day but Would that continue if there’s a failed pregnancy? So that’s making me hopeful that maybe it’s all in my head because obviously I really just want my cycle to get back to normal ASAP.

I think ectopics usually cause quite a bit of pain and your HCG still goes up/stays up but I could be wrong. Let us know what your HCG numbers are. I hope you can get some answers soon.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Suggerhoney said:


> @wannanewbaby so I got very very faint lines at 10dpo then they seemed lighter at 11dpo but at 12dpo they were much darker but not dark enough for 12dpo
> View attachment 1091837
> 
> View attachment 1091836
> 
> 
> Then I tested again at 13dpo and lines were so faint u cud hardly see them.
> 
> And this is with my son
> View attachment 1091838
> View attachment 1091839
> 
> 
> View attachment 1091834


Those lines are great to me!! This is mine at 10 dpo only 3 hour hold though. Have 2 more i can do with fmu on 11 and 12 dpo


----------



## sallyhansen76

@wannanewbaby That line looks fantastic for afternoon wee and 10dpo! Yay! 

Today I am 5/6dpo ...Seriously I am so anxious to test! haha 
Hold off hold off. 

Last night I did have particularly weird twinges in the pelvic area so I hope that is a good sign. But i ve had no other symptoms. 

I'll still start testing the 18th at 8-9 dpo. Even though I very well know it is early. 
With my son I got a positive test at 9 dpo and my other positives where scattered between 8-10 dpo.


----------



## Suggerhoney

wannanewbaby said:


> Those lines are great to me!! This is mine at 10 dpo only 3 hour hold though. Have 2 more i can do with fmu on 11 and 12 dpo
> 
> View attachment 1091841


The ones with my son were so good and dark but with my chemicals my tests never got any darker than those tests I posted at 12dpo. That was darkest they went then the very next day they were so faint so I just new it was all over.

I can't see ure photo sweet x


----------



## Suggerhoney

sallyhansen76 said:


> @wannanewbaby That line looks fantastic for afternoon wee and 10dpo! Yay!
> 
> Today I am 5/6dpo ...Seriously I am so anxious to test! haha
> Hold off hold off.
> 
> Last night I did have particularly weird twinges in the pelvic area so I hope that is a good sign. But i ve had no other symptoms.
> 
> I'll still start testing the 18th at 8-9 dpo. Even though I very well know it is early.
> With my son I got a positive test at 9 dpo and my other positives where scattered between 8-10 dpo.


I'm also 5dpo hon and yesterday had twinges just above my pubic bone on the right as well. 
I hope thats a good sign for both of us. 
No other symptoms apart from extra cm but a thats about it. 
Trying to hold off as long as possible.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Deethehippy said:


> I think ectopics usually cause quite a bit of pain and your HCG still goes up/stays up but I could be wrong. Let us know what your HCG numbers are. I hope you can get some answers soon.

That is encouraging thanks... I’ve been looking everywhere for info on ectopic pregnancies and can’t find anything about the symptoms I’m having... so hopefully it’s just all in my head!! And maybe my cheap tests just have a line on them? I’m out or I would test with water and see. 

if my hcg is Normal my fertile days are here I think because of the ewcm. 

@Suggerhoney my tummy is bugging me but on both sides not just one...


----------



## wannanewbaby

@Suggerhoney


----------



## MadamRose

@Sun_Rain_5 welcome :) what day did you test?

@MinnieMcMoose i think I see something on the tests!

@Deethehippy my OPKs can go from like that to positive in a day hope y aren’t waiting too long!

@LoneWanderer you are brave waiting til Christmas Day I should have with DD2 but gave in on Christmas Eve.

@wannanewbaby FRER should put you at ease or even a digital might be better. Remember different tests are different I got my 1-2 week pregnant and the next day a cheap brand of test that was 25mui hardly showed but I’m taking that to it being a cheap and rubbish test! I will have used 6 FRERs this cycle. They help me until I get my beta HCG next week.

@Sianylw so sorry :hugs:

@kittiecat so happy for you, you are a day behind me if my dates don’t get changed, they did with both DD1 and DD2

@Suggerhoney fab chart so far fingers crossed for you!!

@ciz sounds good my CM has been crazy since I got my positive test I thought it was bleeding yesterday it was that bad!

@Reiko_ctu hope all is okay :hugs:

@sallyhansen76 i got so many weird twinges at 5 and 6 DPO - hope


----------



## MadamRose

I think I have everyone right on the first page now - if not let me know!


----------



## elencor

I'm just 1 dpo today and already out of my mind :roll:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Reiko_ctu said:


> That is encouraging thanks... I’ve been looking everywhere for info on ectopic pregnancies and can’t find anything about the symptoms I’m having... so hopefully it’s just all in my head!! And maybe my cheap tests just have a line on them? I’m out or I would test with water and see.
> 
> if my hcg is Normal my fertile days are here I think because of the ewcm.
> 
> @Suggerhoney my tummy is bugging me but on both sides not just one...


From what I've learnt from ladies on here that have had ectopics the pain is felt on one side and is severe. Also there was shoulder pain mentioned or that I read about when I was looking up ectopic. 
I had bad pain in my right side with my son at 7 weeks so I started googling ectopic like crazy and there was a lot about shoulder pain. 
Hopefully it's just crappy tests hon. 
Are they proper lines or just shadows. 
I think HCG still rises with ectopics to. 
I hope that helps sweet. 



wannanewbaby said:


> @Suggerhoney
> 
> View attachment 1091843


Hiya hon I just commented in the pregnancy test thread. 
I think tomorrow's will tell u if its progressing hon. HCG can rise every 24 to 48 hours so hopefully tomorrow's will be much darker. 
I've literally got everything crossed for you. 



MadamRose said:


> @Sun_Rain_5 welcome :) what day did you test?
> 
> @MinnieMcMoose i think I see something on the tests!
> 
> @Deethehippy my OPKs can go from like that to positive in a day hope y aren’t waiting too long!
> 
> @LoneWanderer you are brave waiting til Christmas Day I should have with DD2 but gave in on Christmas Eve.
> 
> @wannanewbaby FRER should put you at ease or even a digital might be better. Remember different tests are different I got my 1-2 week pregnant and the next day a cheap brand of test that was 25mui hardly showed but I’m taking that to it being a cheap and rubbish test! I will have used 6 FRERs this cycle. They help me until I get my beta HCG next week.
> 
> @Sianylw so sorry :hugs:
> 
> @kittiecat so happy for you, you are a day behind me if my dates don’t get changed, they did with both DD1 and DD2
> 
> @Suggerhoney fab chart so far fingers crossed for you!!
> 
> @ciz sounds good my CM has been crazy since I got my positive test I thought it was bleeding yesterday it was that bad!
> 
> @Reiko_ctu hope all is okay :hugs:
> 
> @sallyhansen76 i got so many weird twinges at 5 and 6 DPO - hope

Thanks hon hope my temp stays up and hoping to get a very strong BFP in the next few days. 
Not sure what those twinges were above the public bone on right side. I've had nothing today. Literally no symptoms at all apart from a little extra cm. 
Hope I start getting symptoms in the next few days.


----------



## Suggerhoney

elencor said:


> I'm just 1 dpo today and already out of my mind :roll:


I hate the 2ww so much. 
5dpo here and just willing the days away. 
Mind u while I'm this early with zero symptoms I know there's still a chance. So there is that. 
I always know I'm out if I don't get symptoms by 8 or 9 dpo. Then its the wait for AF then ovulation again its all so stressful. 
Good luck hon


----------



## wannanewbaby

Suggerhoney said:


> From what I've learnt from ladies on here that have had ectopics the pain is felt on one side and is severe. Also there was shoulder pain mentioned or that I read about when I was looking up ectopic.
> I had bad pain in my right side with my son at 7 weeks so I started googling ectopic like crazy and there was a lot about shoulder pain.
> Hopefully it's just crappy tests hon.
> Are they proper lines or just shadows.
> I think HCG still rises with ectopics to.
> I hope that helps sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya hon I just commented in the pregnancy test thread.
> I think tomorrow's will tell u if its progressing hon. HCG can rise every 24 to 48 hours so hopefully tomorrow's will be much darker.
> I've literally got everything crossed for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks hon hope my temp stays up and hoping to get a very strong BFP in the next few days.
> Not sure what those twinges were above the public bone on right side. I've had nothing today. Literally no symptoms at all apart from a little extra cm.
> Hope I start getting symptoms in the next few days.

At this point I can only accept what will come and enjoy the fact I am pregnant for however long it might be. Its at least good to know we can conceive cause my boyfriend doesn't have any children currently


----------



## sallyhansen76

Throwing a question out there, been awhile since I was actively on the TTC forums.

There was a site where we could post our tests and it would invert them (Regular and inverted) and people could poll if they saw it too or not. It was baby center or something.
Anyone know what it is? HAHA

I May have already POAS:-#...Seriously what is WRONG with me](*,) ahahhaa 5-6dpo and Afternoon urine. Gotta be kidding me! HAHAHA



EDIT TO ADD: oh I finally remembered it is "countdowntopregnancy.com"


----------



## elencor

Suggerhoney said:


> I hate the 2ww so much.
> 5dpo here and just willing the days away.
> Mind u while I'm this early with zero symptoms I know there's still a chance. So there is that.
> I always know I'm out if I don't get symptoms by 8 or 9 dpo. Then its the wait for AF then ovulation again its all so stressful.
> Good luck hon

Good luck to you too! I find so hard to relax and to think about anything else... 
Also my boss told me today that he chose me to be the head of something important in may and June 2021, and that I will have to move to another city for those two months, and there I was pretending to be super happy but thinking... Oh god I may have to tell him to choose somebody else lol

@Reiko_ctu good luck with everything, I don't think it's an ectopic, the pain in supposed to be unilateral


----------



## sallyhansen76

Suggerhoney said:


> I'm also 5dpo hon and yesterday had twinges just above my pubic bone on the right as well.
> I hope thats a good sign for both of us.
> No other symptoms apart from extra cm but a thats about it.
> Trying to hold off as long as possible.

Finger's crossed we will see wonderful lines soon!


----------



## MadamRose

@sallyhansen76 I have an app on my iPhone called “Checker” which does something similar


----------



## atx614

I am only 3-4 DPO but I am having period like cramps. I don’t ever cramp until about 5 days before AF. But I know it’s too early for pregnancy or implantation pain. Anyone have this before?


----------



## sallyhansen76

atx614 said:


> I am only 3-4 DPO but I am having period like cramps. I don’t ever cramp until about 5 days before AF. But I know it’s too early for pregnancy or implantation pain. Anyone have this before?

It was often my first sign with my other BFP but I cant quite remember how many DPO i was when I felt it. My last BFP was in 2013 for my son.


----------



## Suggerhoney

wannanewbaby said:


> At this point I can only accept what will come and enjoy the fact I am pregnant for however long it might be. Its at least good to know we can conceive cause my boyfriend doesn't have any children currently


Awww sweety I know there's nothing anyone can do. They either stick or they don't. 
I'm clinging on to hope that the fact I've had 4 chemicals means I'm still very fertile. 
I'm hoping my chemicals were just a run of bad luck. I turn 41 on Thursday so I know my chances of miscarriage is extremely high. 
Just really really hope and pray the next one sticks and is viable and healthy. 

I've had chemicals in the past and a miscarriage at almost 11 weeks but always managed to fall pregnant again after with healthy babies. 

I'm keeping everything crossed that ure little bean sticks hon. 
We are all here for you.

I wudnt of got through everything I've been through without all these wonderful ladies in these testing groups.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Suggerhoney said:


> Awww sweety I know there's nothing anyone can do. They either stick or they don't.
> I'm clinging on to hope that the fact I've had 4 chemicals means I'm still very fertile.
> I'm hoping my chemicals were just a run of bad luck. I turn 41 on Thursday so I know my chances of miscarriage is extremely high.
> Just really really hope and pray the next one sticks and is viable and healthy.
> 
> I've had chemicals in the past and a miscarriage at almost 11 weeks but always managed to fall pregnant again after with healthy babies.
> 
> I'm keeping everything crossed that ure little bean sticks hon.
> We are all here for you.
> 
> I wudnt of got through everything I've been through without all these wonderful ladies in these testing groups.


Very true I joined this group along time ago when it took me and my ex 20 months to conceive our oldest. This group kept me sane and has with all my following pregnancies. The fact my symptoms are still so strong is keeping me hopeful. With my miscarriage I never got any symptoms at all.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I just saw some spotting after straining to poop, this is killing me :-( I will never test this early again.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

wannanewbaby said:


> I just saw some spotting after straining to poop, this is killing me :-( I will never test this early again.

Try and keep positive, lots of women do get early spotting :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

@wannanewbaby i bleed at 5,6,7 and 8 weeks with both my girls. I’m just waiting for it to happen this time too! It does t always mean something is wrong!


----------



## Suggerhoney

wannanewbaby said:


> I just saw some spotting after straining to poop, this is killing me :-( I will never test this early again.


Oh sweet I've heard that's common while straining because in pregnancy the cervix is extra sensitive, or it might be implantation spotting hon. 
I had symptoms with my chemicals especially sickness and dizziness. 
I had sore boobs to but they wasn't as sore as they was with my son. 
But the sickness seemed more intense with the chemicals then it did with my son. 
Then around 13dpo the symptoms wud vanish.
Still keeping everything crossed for you that this spotting is implantation still and tomorrow's tests will be darker.
When is AF due? I never bled early with my losses I always ended up being a few days late.


----------



## loeylo

Reiko_ctu said:


> That is encouraging thanks... I’ve been looking everywhere for info on ectopic pregnancies and can’t find anything about the symptoms I’m having... so hopefully it’s just all in my head!! And maybe my cheap tests just have a line on them? I’m out or I would test with water and see.
> 
> if my hcg is Normal my fertile days are here I think because of the ewcm.
> 
> @Suggerhoney my tummy is bugging me but on both sides not just one...

I’ve had an ectopic so can maybe advise you if you have any questions. Your symptoms don’t alarm me.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Suggerhoney said:


> Oh sweet I've heard that's common while straining because in pregnancy the cervix is extra sensitive, or it might be implantation spotting hon.
> I had symptoms with my chemicals especially sickness and dizziness.
> I had sore boobs to but they wasn't as sore as they was with my son.
> But the sickness seemed more intense with the chemicals then it did with my son.
> Then around 13dpo the symptoms wud vanish.
> Still keeping everything crossed for you that this spotting is implantation still and tomorrow's tests will be darker.
> When is AF due? I never bled early with my losses I always ended up being a few days late.


Af is due Saturday


----------



## Suggerhoney

I also had bright red streaky blood mixed with cm at 12 weeks with my son. 
Felt for sure I was about to lose him. Had a scan and all was fine. 
Kept getting spotting for 12 to 13 weeks when wiping then it stopped. 
My midwife said its very very common to spot or bleed in the first trimester and u can get implantation bleeding as late as 8 weeks. 

Is it just when u wipe hon?


----------



## Suggerhoney

wannanewbaby said:


> Af is due Saturday


Its still a while off yet hon so this spotting may be implantation fingers crossed.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Im trying to stay hopeful but its hard this is the exact day the spotting always shows up before af. I'll tell you what it doesn't take much hormones to make you emotional I have been crying on and off for 2 days. My boyfriend is trying to be supportive (he is so sweet) but he just doesn't understand. He just keeps saying we will keep trying and its ok but I'm just devastated by the thought I was sooo excited I swear Sunday was the best day I've had in along time.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Suggerhoney said:


> Its still a while off yet hon so this spotting may be implantation fingers crossed.

I hadn't seen any spotting until I went poop and yes it was just when I wiped


----------



## Suggerhoney

Its so hard hon.
My husband is the same he's just like we will just keep trying.
The 3rd and 4th loss broke me I was absolutely devastated and cried for days.
I was one minute getting excited and feeling so happy and the next absolutely broken.

It was so hard with my last loss in October there was a lady in here that got her BFP the same time as me.
She's nearly 11 weeks now and just seeing that ticker and knowing I wud be the same stage is just heart wrenching.

The anxiety I get now about testing is just awful.
I never look forward to it anymore because I'm just terrified of having a 5th loss.
Losses are cruel and I wish no womon had to go through it.

I'm still keeping it all crossed for you hon that this baby Is sticky and this spotting is either implantation or just from straining.
Hugs hugs and more hugs hon, I really hope the spotting stops. [-o&lt;


----------



## wannanewbaby

Suggerhoney said:


> Its so hard hon.
> My husband is the same he's just like we will just keep trying.
> The 3rd and 4th loss broke me I was absolutely devastated and cried for days.
> I was one minute getting excited and feeling so happy and the next absolutely broken.
> 
> It was so hard with my last loss in October there was a lady in here that got her BFP the same time as me.
> She's nearly 11 weeks now and just seeing that ticker and knowing I wud be the same stage is just heart wrenching.
> 
> The anxiety I get now about testing is just awful.
> I never look forward to it anymore because I'm just terrified of having a 5th loss.
> Losses are cruel and I wish no womon had to go through it.
> 
> I'm still keeping it all crossed for you hon that this baby Is sticky and this spotting is either implantation or just from straining.
> Hugs hugs and more hugs hon, I really hope the spotting stops. [-o&lt;


Thank you <3 seriously. hope when you test this time it can be a happy time. Im cheering so hard for you to.


----------



## Rach87

Congrats to the BFPs!!

sorry ladies with light lines, it’s still so early. With my son I got my bfp at 8dpo but my lines didn’t get as dark as the control line until I think 17dpo. If I can find my sheet I’ll post it. 

it’s getting so exciting and busy on this thread! Just like it used to be!


----------



## Suggerhoney

wannanewbaby said:


> Thank you <3 seriously. hope when you test this time it can be a happy time. Im cheering so hard for you to.


Thank you hon I really hope so to.


----------



## Suggerhoney

TMI if u don't like gross pics please scroll by. 
But I just wiped and got this yellowy stuff.
I'm so sorry its so gross.


Didn't even have this with the chemicals only pearly snotty stuff but this is yellow.

I don't have a infection or anything. 
Gosh I hope this is good signs. 

I feel so embarrassed posting that pic but just clinging on to any straw I can.


----------



## MadamRose

Doesn’t look like an infect my CM has been crazy so much worse than normal I have to wear a liner every day and sometimes change it midday


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> Doesn’t look like an infect my CM has been crazy so much worse than normal I have to wear a liner every day and sometimes change it midday

With the chemicals i had snotty cm but it was pearly in colour. 
This is more a pale yellow but still snotty. 
I feel so embarrassed posting that pic I normally just find someone else's photo to post but I've seen other ladies post their cm pics and thought its best if I actually share mine. 
I can't remember my cm with my son. 
I think it was like this but can't be sure.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hope I haven't offended anyone posting that. 
Trust me I feel very embarrassed but just need advice. 
Praying praying praying this is a good sign. 
With non pregnant cycles I don't get anything like that. 
Feeling a little crampy to but so so so mild


----------



## Suggerhoney

They shud have a TMI picture thead lol


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> They shud have a TMI picture thead lol

Haha if you are wanting a baby or have had one you’ll have seen that and much worse before so don’t worry!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Suggerhoney said:


> They shud have a TMI picture thead lol

My theory is, if all of here are ready to change diapers a little CM wont gross us out too much ;) Don't stress too much about the TMI bit. 

I do like the possibility of it being a good sign for you. I honestly have it change according to how and what I drink during the day. (I have more if i drink more fluids) If i have more caffeine I have less. 
That being said LOTS of others have loads of CM with pregnancies so I believe if this is abnormal for you YAY Good signs!!!! With my son it was most often a slippery slope down there lol


----------



## ciz

Suggerhoney said:


> TMI if u don't like gross pics please scroll by.
> But I just wiped and got this yellowy stuff.
> I'm so sorry its so gross.
> View attachment 1091850
> 
> 
> Didn't even have this with the chemicals only pearly snotty stuff but this is yellow.
> 
> I don't have a infection or anything.
> Gosh I hope this is good signs.
> 
> I feel so embarrassed posting that pic but just clinging on to any straw I can.

This is what I’m having beaut!! And then it goes more watery/stretchy and back to this snotty colour!


----------



## MadamRose

Fingers crossed we have some more BFPs on the way!!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Suggerhoney said:


> TMI if u don't like gross pics please scroll by.
> But I just wiped and got this yellowy stuff.
> I'm so sorry its so gross.
> View attachment 1091850
> 
> 
> Didn't even have this with the chemicals only pearly snotty stuff but this is yellow.
> 
> I don't have a infection or anything.
> Gosh I hope this is good signs.
> 
> I feel so embarrassed posting that pic but just clinging on to any straw I can.


Mine has been mega watery, but if thats not your normal I would say its a good sign!!


----------



## atx614

sallyhansen76 said:


> It was often my first sign with my other BFP but I cant quite remember how many DPO i was when I felt it. My last BFP was in 2013 for my son.

That’s good to know! I just feel like it’s too early for cramping so it made me nervous. But that would be awesome if it was a positive sign! With both my pregnancies I didn’t get many symptoms, no morning sickness or anything. So I never know what to look out for. People say when you are older it hits you more lol, so we will see now that I am older


----------



## ciz

atx614 said:


> That’s good to know! I just feel like it’s too early for cramping so it made me nervous. But that would be awesome if it was a positive sign! With both my pregnancies I didn’t get many symptoms, no morning sickness or anything. So I never know what to look out for. People say when you are older it hits you more lol, so we will see now that I am older

 im 6dpo and have been cramping for days now hun. Let’s hope it’s a good sign for us :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

sallyhansen76 said:


> My theory is, if all of here are ready to change diapers a little CM wont gross us out too much ;) Don't stress too much about the TMI bit.
> 
> I do like the possibility of it being a good sign for you. I honestly have it change according to how and what I drink during the day. (I have more if i drink more fluids) If i have more caffeine I have less.
> That being said LOTS of others have loads of CM with pregnancies so I believe if this is abnormal for you YAY Good signs!!!! With my son it was most often a slippery slope down there lol

Hahaha oh that's true hon lol. 
This is definitely unusual for me and we been TTC for 10 months now. 
I normally just get thin white cm after ovulation and maybe the odd ewcm and then AF. 
Really hope its a good sign. 
It also feels slippery to like I've felt wet and slippery since 1dpo. 




ciz said:


> This is what I’m having beaut!! And then it goes more watery/stretchy and back to this snotty colour!

Oooow I do hope its a good sign hon. 
Mine went from slightly sticky to watery then snotty and now this. Its still snotty but different colour to the stuff I had with the losses. 
So I hope that means something good is going on inside and will lead to a very sticky healthy little baby. 

Been getting very very mild like cramps in the middle but just above my pubic bone. Kind of like a heavy feeling like when ure on AF but way milder. 
Lower back feels a little strange to. 
No sore boots yet but I know its still early. 

Keeping it so crossed for us both hon that we get that blazing:bfp:
I know I keep saying blazing but I'm soo done with faint lines now. 

Hopefully the :witch:has gone on a 9 month vacation lol #girlbuy lol:finger:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Suggerhoney that colour isn’t alarming... it’s on the normal end of white I think. Bright yellow and green is an infection but you’d feel itchy or fevery too. That’s just healthy cm I think!! Where are you in your cycle now? Sometimes ewcm will look like that. Is it stretchy?


----------



## Lozb

3dpo and feeling out already. I dnt know why jst not feeling it this month. Feeling sad tonight. Sorry to be miserable. I know it’s only 3rd cycle but we tried so long for my son I jst feeling it’s going to be that again and I am older this time.


----------



## Deethehippy

Lozb said:


> 3dpo and feeling out already. I dnt know why jst not feeling it this month. Feeling sad tonight. Sorry to be miserable. I know it’s only 3rd cycle but we tried so long for my son I jst feeling it’s going to be that again and I am older this time.

You can't really know so early on...I know how hard it is when you feel out but you wouldn't have even implanted yet and theres still lots of time for symptoms and things to change. With all my real BFP's I never felt it and the tests were always a shock :hugs:


----------



## ciz

Suggerhoney said:


> Hahaha oh that's true hon lol.
> This is definitely unusual for me and we been TTC for 10 months now.
> I normally just get thin white cm after ovulation and maybe the odd ewcm and then AF.
> Really hope its a good sign.
> It also feels slippery to like I've felt wet and slippery since 1dpo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooow I do hope its a good sign hon.
> Mine went from slightly sticky to watery then snotty and now this. Its still snotty but different colour to the stuff I had with the losses.
> So I hope that means something good is going on inside and will lead to a very sticky healthy little baby.
> 
> Been getting very very mild like cramps in the middle but just above my pubic bone. Kind of like a heavy feeling like when ure on AF but way milder.
> Lower back feels a little strange to.
> No sore boots yet but I know its still early.
> 
> Keeping it so crossed for us both hon that we get that blazing:bfp:
> I know I keep saying blazing but I'm soo done with faint lines now.
> 
> Hopefully the :witch:has gone on a 9 month vacation lol #girlbuy lol:finger:

My cramps feel around there too. Today it’s been all day with a sharp pinch literally seconds but definitely caused a ouch. It’s just the wetness I can’t get over haha


----------



## Lozb

Deethehippy said:


> You can't really know so early on...I know how hard it is when you feel out but you wouldn't have even implanted yet and theres still lots of time for symptoms and things to change. With all my real BFP's I never felt it and the tests were always a shock :hugs:

yeh I dnt know anything symptom wise for my son because was only month I did nothing to check anything due to having the dye test and obv not allowed to be pregnant before so was no bedding but after we only bedded three times that was it. Didn’t do temps, OPK. I didn’t even know why I tested really. Think I am jst feeling down today.


----------



## Deethehippy

Lozb said:


> yeh I dnt know anything symptom wise for my son because was only month I did nothing to check anything due to having the dye test and obv not allowed to be pregnant before so was no bedding but after we only bedded three times that was it. Didn’t do temps, OPK. I didn’t even know why I tested really. Think I am jst feeling down today.

Sorry you feel down, I hope you feel a bit better in the morning :flower:


----------



## atx614

Lozb said:


> 3dpo and feeling out already. I dnt know why jst not feeling it this month. Feeling sad tonight. Sorry to be miserable. I know it’s only 3rd cycle but we tried so long for my son I jst feeling it’s going to be that again and I am older this time.

I am 3dpo and on cycle 3 of trying too! Hoping you get a BFP this month. I read that the average time is 6 months of trying. But up to 1 year is still “normal”. My dr won’t test or anything until after ttc one year.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Sorry you feel down @Lozb, most of us have those days so know how you feel!

I go thru days of feeling down too. Every month you wait is a bit discouraging but there’s always hope that this month is the right one :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Reiko_ctu said:


> @Suggerhoney that colour isn’t alarming... it’s on the normal end of white I think. Bright yellow and green is an infection but you’d feel itchy or fevery too. That’s just healthy cm I think!! Where are you in your cycle now? Sometimes ewcm will look like that. Is it stretchy?


Hi hon

I'm 5dpo and never had this. Its a very pale yellow in person. No itching or anything just a increase in cm. 
Hoping its a sign we have caught again because I never get this in the 2ww and we been trying for 10 months.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Lozb said:


> 3dpo and feeling out already. I dnt know why jst not feeling it this month. Feeling sad tonight. Sorry to be miserable. I know it’s only 3rd cycle but we tried so long for my son I jst feeling it’s going to be that again and I am older this time.


So sorry ure feeling like that hon. I felt like that yesterday just very out and very sad. Its quite normal to be up and down especially in the 2ww.
As u know I've been trying for 10 months now will be 11 months in Jan and the longer it goes the less u feel like its going to happen.
But it will hon. 3 months is nothing really and 3dpo is still so early.
I felt out with my son and was so shocked when I got my BFP. I did get symptoms with him but not until 7 or 8dpo. U still have loads of time hon.

I'm 5dpo and don't really have anything symptom wise apart from the odd cramp and twinge and extra cm but that's it.
But its still to early.
Implantation doesn't happen until 7 to 12dpo.
U are definitely not out hon.
I really hope the macca help and u have a longer LP or even better u get ure BFP.

There's some women in here that have been trying for 16 months or more and its them that give me inspiration to carry on and keep trying.

I really do believe u will get ure BFP hon I sincerely mean that.
Sending u some big old Huggles.:hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

wannanewbaby said:


> Mine has been mega watery, but if thats not your normal I would say its a good sign!!


Thanks hon. 
Definitely not my normal. Been feeling pretty slimey since 1dpo hope its a good sign. 
When not pregnant mine is normally just thin and white and I can get the odd ewcm during the 2ww but not this yellow stuff. 
Really hope it means something good. Feeling crampy but it's mild


----------



## MrsKatie

@Suggerhoney that cm is a very good sign! This is the only pregnancy I didn’t get it, all the others I did.


----------



## Suggerhoney

MrsKatie said:


> @Suggerhoney that cm is a very good sign! This is the only pregnancy I didn’t get it, all the others I did.


Thanks hon that does give me hope. 
My temp flew up today as well so hope its stays that way and I will see a blazing BFP when I test. 
Did u get my message about upping the macca to 3 tablets a day. 1500mg. 
Hard to take there big but hopefully will be worth it.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Still very anxious about having even more losses. I just hope and pray I don't. 
I'm hoping that 4th loss was the last and the next one will be viable and a take home baby. 
:dust:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Suggerhoney said:


> Thanks hon.
> Definitely not my normal. Been feeling pretty slimey since 1dpo hope its a good sign.
> When not pregnant mine is normally just thin and white and I can get the odd ewcm during the 2ww but not this yellow stuff.
> Really hope it means something good. Feeling crampy but it's mild


Had several days of mild cramping before my bfp this time!! Def a good sign for me literally made a note about it on my app


----------



## J_and_D

Been swamped with work today but wanted to read / catch up and send out a quick update. I'm out.. AF finally did show her evil face today, so on to the next cycle! ;)


----------



## Bevziibubble

J_and_D said:


> Been swamped with work today but wanted to read / catch up and send out a quick update. I'm out.. AF finally did show her evil face today, so on to the next cycle! ;)

 :hugs: Good luck for your next cycle ❤️


----------



## Rach87

Oh no sorry @J_and_D . Well Ill see you in the January thread and hope we get our bfp’s together!


----------



## MadamRose

@J_and_D so sorry good luck for your next cycle

@Suggerhoney your nerves are normal. I’ve only had one loss - A MMC. And I freak out so much over every little thing. I find it really hard to enjoy pregnancy properly until after the 12 week scan. Cramps during early pregnancy are really common but also horrible as they make me freak out so much! Fingers crossed for a sticky bean!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @J_and_D so sorry good luck for your next cycle
> 
> @Suggerhoney your nerves are normal. I’ve only had one loss - A MMC. And I freak out so much over every little thing. I find it really hard to enjoy pregnancy properly until after the 12 week scan. Cramps during early pregnancy are really common but also horrible as they make me freak out so much! Fingers crossed for a sticky bean!!!

Thanks hon. 

Sorry about ure loss hon. I've had 7 in total I lost my first baby at almost 11 weeks even after I had seen it on a scan with a HB that was hard. 
I also had 2 chemicals in the past and the the 4 chemicals this year to. 
I've never experienced redcurrant miscarriages before and I wudnt wish it on my worst enemy its just horrible and u just worry there is something really wrong thats causing it. 
I'm so scared all I'm going to have is losses now and not get my rainbow but I hope and pray that one back in October was the last. 
And if I am pregnant right now I just want it to stick and be healthy and viable and a take home baby. 

I can never relax until I get past 11 weeks. And even then I still feel anxious and don't really fully relax until I reach v day at 24 weeks. 
Its just a never ending worry from ttc to pregnancy and even when there all grown up at 17 we still worry


----------



## GemmaG

Thanks for everything ladies and for letting me share in here especially when all you ladies are fighting so hard when I was so unsure. AF showed this morning in full force. Usually I spot first but woke up to a full heavy flow. So I did ovulated the day I knew I did. Whatever went on with those lines I trust my body knew best. Although a 25 day cycle better not be the new norm!l an extra period I could be doing without. But il still be hanging around here cheering you all on. Keeping my fingers crossed for more BFP’s xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

@J and D so sorry AF came hon good luck next cycle


----------



## Bevziibubble

GemmaG said:


> Thanks for everything ladies and for letting me share in here especially when all you ladies are fighting so hard when I was so unsure. AF showed this morning in full force. Usually I spot first but woke up to a full heavy flow. So I did ovulated the day I knew I did. Whatever went on with those lines I trust my body knew best. Although a 25 day cycle better not be the new norm!l an extra period I could be doing without. But il still be hanging around here cheering you all on. Keeping my fingers crossed for more BFP’s xx

:hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

GemmaG said:


> Thanks for everything ladies and for letting me share in here especially when all you ladies are fighting so hard when I was so unsure. AF showed this morning in full force. Usually I spot first but woke up to a full heavy flow. So I did ovulated the day I knew I did. Whatever went on with those lines I trust my body knew best. Although a 25 day cycle better not be the new norm!l an extra period I could be doing without. But il still be hanging around here cheering you all on. Keeping my fingers crossed for more BFP’s xx

I’m sorry :hug:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Dod


GemmaG said:


> Thanks for everything ladies and for letting me share in here especially when all you ladies are fighting so hard when I was so unsure. AF showed this morning in full force. Usually I spot first but woke up to a full heavy flow. So I did ovulated the day I knew I did. Whatever went on with those lines I trust my body knew best. Although a 25 day cycle better not be the new norm!l an extra period I could be doing without. But il still be hanging around here cheering you all on. Keeping my fingers crossed for more BFP’s xx


Awwww bless u hon. We was glad to have you use lovely and im so sorry AF came. Sending u great big hugs


----------



## Mum42crazy

kittiecat said:


> So 6dp5dt (equivalent 11dpo) and caved and tested and got this. Just hope it’s a good enough line. Am wary after I had a loss just over 4 weeks last year.
> 
> View attachment 1091828

Wow!!! :bfp:


----------



## Jessylou4

Suggerhoney said:


> TMI if u don't like gross pics please scroll by.
> But I just wiped and got this yellowy stuff.
> I'm so sorry its so gross.
> View attachment 1091850
> 
> 
> Didn't even have this with the chemicals only pearly snotty stuff but this is yellow.
> 
> I don't have a infection or anything.
> Gosh I hope this is good signs.
> 
> I feel so embarrassed posting that pic but just clinging on to any straw I can.


This isn’t gross or embarrassing at all! I guarantee every other lady on this thread has had the same or similar at some point. This is a safe and supportive place where we can all ask and share when we need help.
I’ve been having a few blobs of really thick yellow CM the last few days that I’ve never had before. I don’t even really get EWCM when ovulating I only get watery CM. 
Where abouts are you in your cycle? I think I’m around 8/9DPO but possibly only 6 if I go by CM rather than my OPK.


----------



## Mum42crazy

Suggerhoney said:


> @wannanewbaby so I got very very faint lines at 10dpo then they seemed lighter at 11dpo but at 12dpo they were much darker but not dark enough for 12dpo
> View attachment 1091837
> 
> View attachment 1091836
> 
> 
> Then I tested again at 13dpo and lines were so faint u cud hardly see them.
> 
> And this is with my son
> View attachment 1091838
> View attachment 1091839
> 
> 
> View attachment 1091834

Maybe just a later implantation. Finger crossed for you, I think the lines are good.


----------



## MadamRose

@GemmaG sorry AF showed :hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

So 6dpo today and my right breast is tender to touch. 
Been having cramps all night and a ache in the right side around the ovaries. 
Little worried because I had breast tenderness and just on the right at 6dpo with the chemical in October but I also had it with my son and that was just the right boob to and then both started hurting from about 4 weeks. 
Getting worried already about it not sticking but trying to stay hopeful. 
I mean I might not even be pregnant but I never get sore boobs in the 2ww or b4 AF. But its only very very mild at the moment and that has me concerned because it was only very mild with the chemicals. I'm praying the macca works and I don't have anymore losses I hate this anxiety :-(


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mum42crazy said:


> Maybe just a later implantation. Finger crossed for you, I think the lines are good.


Hi hon sorry those faint tests I posted were from my chemical back in October and the dark were from my pregnancy with my son. 

I'm only 6dpo now so not tested yet this cycle


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney it is still very early. Maybe this is things just starting out and they will start to get more sore! Try not to worry though I know it’s hard!


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney it is still very early. Maybe this is things just starting out and they will start to get more sore! Try not to worry though I know it’s hard!

Thanks hon. 

Last month when I wasn't pregnant I didn't get sore boots at all, not even a twinge so I do have a feeling we may of caught again. 
I think with my son I started getting symptoms around 6dpo but they got worse. 
I also have itchy boobs and nipples but again only the right side. 
I'm so nervous about testing. 
I just want a really dark line faint lines just cause so much anxiety. 
I'm trying to hold off and definitely won't be tstung yet its to early. 
Mite do one tomorrow and then another on Saturday at 9dpo but not sure yet. 
Hope these symptoms pick up even more over the next few days if I am than ill be nearly 3 weeks so still very early yet. 
But I did get symptoms with my chemicals and my son b4 BFP.
My first pregnancy sign with my dd and ds was sore boobs but sadly also had slightly sore boobs with the chemicals. 
Definitely noticing more cramps in the 2ww. 
Hopefully its all good signs. 

I cudnt temp today because I've not slept most the night but will temp tomorrow morning. 
I do feel hot tho. 

Its my birthday tomorrow the big 41 :(


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hi ladies,

Just an update from me....CD33 and since I think I may have ovulated late, after 2 attempts, I'm possibly now 11 or 12dpo. Driving myself crazy squinting at faint shadows that are probably non existent and I feel so very down. 
My due date is the 27th so watching the countdown to Christmas hurts. 
My youngest who is 6 came home yesterday and said he was a bit sad and jealous, turns out one of the kids in his class told them his mum was pregnant again (he has 2 younger sisters already). His wee face broke my heart, he has found it hard since we lost his little brother. I wish I could make things right.
There are so many pregnancies and new babies around us just now. I just feel so useless and old!!

I'm really sorry to those that got af, fingers crossed for you all for next month. 
Those with faint lines, sorry about the limbo, it's a horrible time and I really hope they darken for you. 
Xxx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Jessylou4 said:


> This isn’t gross or embarrassing at all! I guarantee every other lady on this thread has had the same or similar at some point. This is a safe and supportive place where we can all ask and share when we need help.
> I’ve been having a few blobs of really thick yellow CM the last few days that I’ve never had before. I don’t even really get EWCM when ovulating I only get watery CM.
> Where abouts are you in your cycle? I think I’m around 8/9DPO but possibly only 6 if I go by CM rather than my OPK.


awwww thank you hon. I've been feeling so embarrassed about that pic lol. 
I am 6dpo. 
My right boob started getting tender last night which is a good sign for me and its still tender today. 
I don't get sore boobs unless I'm pregnant but sadly I've also had 4 very early losses since April this year and I had slightly tender beasts with them but I also had it with my son and DD it was one of my very first symptoms. 

Good luck hon and thanks for writing to me I was so worried about offending anyone. 

I really hope this will be my month this my 10th ttc so wud a lovely early Xmas present if I got my BFP. 

Hoping I get nice dark lines because with the chemicals they didn't get dark but with my son I had very dark lines by 11dpo on Frer so really want that again.


----------



## Suggerhoney

BabyBrain80 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just an update from me....CD33 and since I think I may have ovulated late, after 2 attempts, I'm possibly now 11 or 12dpo. Driving myself crazy squinting at faint shadows that are probably non existent and I feel so very down.
> My due date is the 27th so watching the countdown to Christmas hurts.
> My youngest who is 6 came home yesterday and said he was a bit sad and jealous, turns out one of the kids in his class told them his mum was pregnant again (he has 2 younger sisters already). His wee face broke my heart, he has found it hard since we lost his little brother. I wish I could make things right.
> There are so many pregnancies and new babies around us just now. I just feel so useless and old!!
> 
> I'm really sorry to those that got af, fingers crossed for you all for next month.
> Those with faint lines, sorry about the limbo, it's a horrible time and I really hope they darken for you.
> Xxx


Awwww I just want to hug you.
Losing a baby so late into the pregnancy is absolutely terrible and devastating.
Bless ure son that must be so hard, and seeing so many pregnant women.
I get really sad when i see them and all my losses were supper early this year which im thankful for. I know that sounds strange but I wud rather things end at the beginning than get further along.
As much as my early losses devastated me this past 10 months, but I can't bear to imagine how u must feel.
Can u share ure tests hon?
I know faint lines are hard to capture but I'm really good at seeing very faint lines.

Really really really rooting for you hon.
Ure so lovely and so kind and the way u support others after everything u have been through is just amazing.

Sending u massive hugs hon.
I am thinking of you :hug:


----------



## Sun_Rain_5

MadamRose said:


> @Sun_Rain_5 welcome :) what day did you test?
> 
> @MinnieMcMoose i think I see something on the tests!
> 
> @Deethehippy my OPKs can go from like that to positive in a day hope y aren’t waiting too long!
> 
> @LoneWanderer you are brave waiting til Christmas Day I should have with DD2 but gave in on Christmas Eve.
> 
> @wannanewbaby FRER should put you at ease or even a digital might be better. Remember different tests are different I got my 1-2 week pregnant and the next day a cheap brand of test that was 25mui hardly showed but I’m taking that to it being a cheap and rubbish test! I will have used 6 FRERs this cycle. They help me until I get my beta HCG next week.
> 
> @Sianylw so sorry :hugs:
> 
> @kittiecat so happy for you, you are a day behind me if my dates don’t get changed, they did with both DD1 and DD2
> 
> @Suggerhoney fab chart so far fingers crossed for you!!
> 
> @ciz sounds good my CM has been crazy since I got my positive test I thought it was bleeding yesterday it was that bad!
> 
> @Reiko_ctu hope all is okay :hugs:
> 
> @sallyhansen76 i got so many weird twinges at 5 and 6 DPO - hope

Hi, I tested positive yesterday at 11dpo on the 15th December. 

My test has got darker this morning.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sun_Rain_5 said:


> Hi, I tested positive yesterday at 11dpo on the 15th December.
> 
> My test has got darker this morning.
> 
> View attachment 1091874

Congratulations hon that's a fantastic line.
Fixed this one sticks.
I know how anxious you must be feeling. I've had 4 losses since April and its so hard that waiting bit for tests to darken.
But that's a great line for 11dpo hon.
Mine were way fainter than that with my losses.
Especially on that brand.

I'm 6dpo now and getting a few symptoms.
To early to test and I'm already worrying about a 5th loss.
I hope and pray I get my sticky BFP in the next few days and I hope and pray this one is a sticky for you hon.
Ure test looks great.
Congratulations


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Onto January for me,

Congratulations to all the bfps

Lots of luck to those who are waiting to test

Bug hugs to those whose af has arrived, 2021 will be our year xxx


----------



## Suggerhoney

xxmyheartxx said:


> Onto January for me,
> 
> Congratulations to all the bfps
> 
> Lots of luck to those who are waiting to test
> 
> Bug hugs to those whose af has arrived, 2021 will be our year xxx


Sorry hon. 
I will probably see u in the January testing thread to. 
Sending hugs


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well my Walmart test and frer are barely positive this morning. So I am just waiting for the bleeding now. Its ok I emotionally accepted it all yesterday and will join you in the January thread but no early testing for me for awhile. Glad to know me and him will be able to conceive though. God this sucks so close to Christmas :(


----------



## Suggerhoney

wannanewbaby said:


> Well my Walmart test and frer are barely positive this morning. So I am just waiting for the bleeding now. Its ok I emotionally accepted it all yesterday and will join you in the January thread but no early testing for me for awhile. Glad to know me and him will be able to conceive though. God this sucks so close to Christmas :(

Just saw this in ure thread hon and I'm so sorry. 
Please feel free to pm me if u need someone to talk to that understands. 
I've been through it 4 times this year and its horrible. 
Sending u really really big hugs.
This was not the news I wanted to heat at all. 
:hugs:


----------



## babybears25

So sorry @wannanewbaby :hugs:


----------



## Hevalouaddict

13dpo BFN for me. I think this is me done. 6 and a half years of trying. My boys are 7 next week and my daughter is 9 next month. one of my boys has just been diagnosed with hyper mobility so I think I need to focus on him and getting his strengthened up. Good Luck ladies.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Hevalouaddict said:


> 13dpo BFN for me. I think this is me done. 6 and a half years of trying. My boys are 7 next week and my daughter is 9 next month. one of my boys has just been diagnosed with hyper mobility so I think I need to focus on him and getting his strengthened up. Good Luck ladies.


So sorry :hug:


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm so sorry Wannanewbaby and Hevalouadict - sending you both lots of hugs. I hope you can still enjoy Christmastime x


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney is it worth waiting til the day after your birthday. My right boob started off sensitive first and even now it’s more sensitive than the other one.

@BabyBrain80 sending massive hugs. Hope this is your month. What tests are you using is it worth you posting here?

@Sun_Rain_5 fab test! I do love a good test progression! I take my last FRER tomorrow at 14dpo after getting my first at 8dpo. 

@wannanewbaby sending massive hugs 

@Hevalouaddict sending hugs :hugs:


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Sending hugs to all those that got AF. I had 1 FRER and I took it this morning at 10 dpo. It was so negative! In the past, the earliest I've had faint lines on a FRER was 11dpo so I probably should have waited. I tried my best not to test until now lol. I ordered a 3 pack of FRER from Amazon and they'll be here in two days. Fingers crossed and baby dust to those still waiting to test.


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney is it worth waiting til the day after your birthday. My right boob started off sensitive first and even now it’s more sensitive than the other one.
> 
> @BabyBrain80 sending massive hugs. Hope this is your month. What tests are you using is it worth you posting here?
> 
> @Sun_Rain_5 fab test! I do love a good test progression! I take my last FRER tomorrow at 14dpo after getting my first at 8dpo.
> 
> @wannanewbaby sending massive hugs
> 
> @Hevalouaddict sending hugs :hugs:



I really think I am pregnant my right breast has gotten more tender, way more than this morning. I’ve been feeling supper hungry and been eating loads which just isn’t like me at all. 
I feel so drained and tired but didn’t sleep well at all so prob that. No more cramps at the moment. I smelled my macca root tablets which I’ve done before and it made wanna vomit.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hevalouaddict said:


> 13dpo BFN for me. I think this is me done. 6 and a half years of trying. My boys are 7 next week and my daughter is 9 next month. one of my boys has just been diagnosed with hyper mobility so I think I need to focus on him and getting his strengthened up. Good Luck ladies.


Oh hon I am so sorry.


----------



## Suggerhoney

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Sending hugs to all those that got AF. I had 1 FRER and I took it this morning at 10 dpo. It was so negative! In the past, the earliest I've had faint lines on a FRER was 11dpo so I probably should have waited. I tried my best not to test until now lol. I ordered a 3 pack of FRER from Amazon and they'll be here in two days. Fingers crossed and baby dust to those still waiting to test.

Good luck hon. I’m trying to hold off untill 10dpo but I’ll probably cave at 8 or 9 dpo. Never gotten any lines B4 10dpo but hoping this month cud be a first.


----------



## ciz

7dpo... feeling meh today. Cm has disappeared, cervix low and hard. Some aches but nothing compared to yesterday’s. Really don’t feel positive today.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@ciz fingers crossed for you ❤️


----------



## MadamRose

ciz said:


> 7dpo... feeling meh today. Cm has disappeared, cervix low and hard. Some aches but nothing compared to yesterday’s. Really don’t feel positive today.

My cervix was low and hard around this time! I thought it was out! Don’t give up hope


----------



## babybears25

I’m 10dpo today, zero symptoms but I didn’t have any with my son...so who knows?! 
Going to test Friday morning when I’m 12dpo for a definite BFP or BFN eeeek!

Good luck to all of you lovely ladies testing this week too.
Sorry to those who are out this month and AF arrived and congratulations to those who got their BFP! x


----------



## sallyhansen76

ciz said:


> 7dpo... feeling meh today. Cm has disappeared, cervix low and hard. Some aches but nothing compared to yesterday’s. Really don’t feel positive today.

Right there with you this morning. 
Feel the same as usual and although I know it is super early my confidence is shaky today. 

TWW Blues i suppose


----------



## sallyhansen76

Sun_Rain_5 said:


> Hi, I tested positive yesterday at 11dpo on the 15th December.
> 
> My test has got darker this morning.
> 
> View attachment 1091874

congradulations!!! Beautiful line!


----------



## ciz

Thanks ladies, just a meh mid 2 week doubts. Hope these last few days don’t drag haha


----------



## Lozb

Feeling happier today. Not TTC but I got my classification results from uni today and earned myself a top grade of a Distinction. Over the moon with myself. Has been a hard 2 years specially working full time as NHS frontline, full time uni and 2nd year all in a pandemic, life pressures with covid, work pressures with covid. So pleased I got there in the end. 31 years old and finally completed uni. Because of Rona and tier 3, I Cnt even go to a pub and celebrate. 

Anyway, boobs aren’t sore today but feel weird and itchy. Sure I have been getting small lighting feeling down there, my back is killing me. 4dpo so still so early. Even tho I haven’t dne temp this month think I will take temp in morning coz I know rough range my temp is after O.


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great news, you've done so well!


----------



## Deethehippy

Lozb said:


> Feeling happier today. Not TTC but I got my classification results from uni today and earned myself a top grade of a Distinction. Over the moon with myself. Has been a hard 2 years specially working full time as NHS frontline, full time uni and 2nd year all in a pandemic, life pressures with covid, work pressures with covid. So pleased I got there in the end. 31 years old and finally completed uni. Because of Rona and tier 3, I Cnt even go to a pub and celebrate.
> 
> Anyway, boobs aren’t sore today but feel weird and itchy. Sure I have been getting small lighting feeling down there, my back is killing me. 4dpo so still so early. Even tho I haven’t dne temp this month think I will take temp in morning coz I know rough range my temp is after O.

Congratulations on all your hard work..super well done on your distinction!


----------



## Suggerhoney

ciz said:


> 7dpo... feeling meh today. Cm has disappeared, cervix low and hard. Some aches but nothing compared to yesterday’s. Really don’t feel positive today.


My cervix is low to hon. It was low and firm with my son right up until 24 weeks then it went up. 
U really can't tell if ure pregnant by cervix position hon so please don't worry. 

I have no cramps now 
But I do have tender boobs. Well just the right one and its gotten worse as the day has gone on. 
Been really hungry all day and feel totally exhausted. 
I'm 6dpo the wait to test is awful isn't it. 

I really hope this will be my month and I really hope its ures to hon. 

I had sore boobs with my viable pregnancies but also with my chemicals so I'm feeling so nervous.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Deethehippy said:


> Congratulations on all your hard work..super well done on your distinction! :)


Absolutely amazing @Lozb well done and congratulations girl xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

GemmaG said:


> Thanks for everything ladies and for letting me share in here especially when all you ladies are fighting so hard when I was so unsure. AF showed this morning in full force. Usually I spot first but woke up to a full heavy flow. So I did ovulated the day I knew I did. Whatever went on with those lines I trust my body knew best. Although a 25 day cycle better not be the new norm!l an extra period I could be doing without. But il still be hanging around here cheering you all on. Keeping my fingers crossed for more BFP’s xx

Glad things worked out for you... will your hubby do the snip after this scare? I have had a 25 day cycle since weaning my youngest a year ago and it actually sucks so bad. So many periods :dohh:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Suggerhoney said:


> My cervix is low to hon. It was low and firm with my son right up until 24 weeks then it went up.
> U really can't tell if ure pregnant by cervix position hon so please don't worry.
> 
> I have no cramps now
> But I do have tender boobs. Well just the right one and its gotten worse as the day has gone on.
> Been really hungry all day and feel totally exhausted.
> I'm 6dpo the wait to test is awful isn't it.
> 
> I really hope this will be my month and I really hope its ures to hon.
> 
> I had sore boobs with my viable pregnancies but also with my chemicals so I'm feeling so nervous.

Your symptoms sound so promising! I believe your next BFP will be sticky hun.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

wannanewbaby said:


> Well my Walmart test and frer are barely positive this morning. So I am just waiting for the bleeding now. Its ok I emotionally accepted it all yesterday and will join you in the January thread but no early testing for me for awhile. Glad to know me and him will be able to conceive though. God this sucks so close to Christmas :(

I am so sorry hun. A loss is a loss no matter how early and it still hurts and you need to grieve. I have tried to find peace in thinking it’s just not the right timing for our family right now and one month, it will be the right time. But I know that’s not comforting for everyone. Hugs.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Lozb how cool is that for you? Sorry you can’t celebrate... we are on lockdown here too so we can’t see anyone else, you’re not alone! You’ll have to make sure to celebrate when rules loosen up a bit. 

I can’t imagine all that hard work for the past 2 years... I do not have the capacity for that lol!! Good for you!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I went to go get my blood taken at the lab closest to my house yesterday, at 11am... and they were full for the day :huh:

So not sure when I’ll be able to get in... not easy to make time for it with the 3 kiddos at home all day. 

I’m not sure we’re going to TTC this month after all, yesterday was my first fertile day and DH kept his condom on. I think his headspace isn’t in the right way right now... he is feeling stressed at work and the short days really get him down. He goes on and off antidepressants and he is off right now... anyways I think he is second guessing trying for a 4th. I’m sure we’ll try again in January when things are better but I’m not going to push it this month. I want to make sure that I don’t have any problems left over from last months mc.

And if I’m honest with timing, I would prefer a November baby because that’s when my girls homeschool classes wrap up, and we can just be at home for December with a new baby and get used to it before starting up homeschool again in January. If we do get pregnant we’d start school in August instead of September so that we can get the extra month and relax all of December. And I think that’s catching in February... that would be 3.5 years between our youngest and a new baby and that’s the largest age gap we’d like so we probably won’t try past March... anyways I will still do a test because we didn’t use protection up till CD 9 so it’s possible those swimmers are hanging around. 
Sorry for the novel lol.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Reiko_ctu said:


> Your symptoms sound so promising! I believe your next BFP will be sticky hun.



Thank you sweety that really means a lot and I really hope you are right.
Fixed u get ure November due date hon.
Wud mean falling in Feb not long at all.
Keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Suggerhoney

Anyone know how @Aligator is getting on?


----------



## ciz

Suggerhoney said:


> My cervix is low to hon. It was low and firm with my son right up until 24 weeks then it went up.
> U really can't tell if ure pregnant by cervix position hon so please don't worry.
> 
> I have no cramps now
> But I do have tender boobs. Well just the right one and its gotten worse as the day has gone on.
> Been really hungry all day and feel totally exhausted.
> I'm 6dpo the wait to test is awful isn't it.
> 
> I really hope this will be my month and I really hope its ures to hon.
> 
> I had sore boobs with my viable pregnancies but also with my chemicals so I'm feeling so nervous.

Aww I know lovely, just making note if I look back to posts I’ve done :) aching in middle area has started tonight similar to af aches. No other symptoms but to put a spin on this I didn’t have symptoms with dd or ds :)


----------



## wannanewbaby

Reiko_ctu said:


> I am so sorry hun. A loss is a loss no matter how early and it still hurts and you need to grieve. I have tried to find peace in thinking it’s just not the right timing for our family right now and one month, it will be the right time. But I know that’s not comforting for everyone. Hugs.


I def found a few things that felt like positives to hold onto and im doing ALOT better than I was yesterday. My boyfriend got the day off to cause of rain and he has been amazing.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thats


ciz said:


> Aww I know lovely, just making note if I look back to posts I’ve done :) aching in middle area has started tonight similar to af aches. No other symptoms but to put a spin on this I didn’t have symptoms with dd or ds :)


That's good hon.
We didn't try for DD she was a woopsie and I remember getting sore boobs about a week and a half b4 AF was due.
And I was really bloated.
Thought it was odd but didn't twig I was pregnant until a day b4 AF just thought the boobs were a weird hormone thing. Lol. 

I remember I had my best mate over and I was showing her how bloated I was and just put it down for being due AF the next day.
She said are u sure ure not pregnant.
And then it finally clicked in.
Sore boobs and bloated hmmmmm.
I did a test but stuffed it on top of my micro wave and totally forgot about it.
Then 5 hours discovered the test and there was a faint line.
Thought it mite be faulty because after time limit so I did another and held it in my hand and the line came up strait away.
I was so shocked.

And with Tommy I also had sore boobs and then I got other symptoms to.


Can't remember what symptoms I got when we tried for our 9 year old son. I had a miscarriage at 5 weeks then it took us 3 months to convince him.
Can't even remember if I tested early with him. But I remember getting a positive opk when AF was due and thinking how strange. Then I did a pregnancy test an bam BFP.

Tommy was also planned so I did test early with him.
Never ever had to try this long b4. I know I had the 4 chemicals but they was such brief pregnancies.
Next month will be month 11 ttc so I really hope this is my month.
Its been a long old 10 months.

Be great if we both get our BFPs and end up in the same due date group together and hopefully it will be the September one. :dust:


----------



## Suggerhoney

wannanewbaby said:


> I def found a few things that felt like positives to hold onto and im doing ALOT better than I was yesterday. My boyfriend got the day off to cause of rain and he has been amazing.

I am so happy u have such a supportive boyfriend hon. We're also all here for you


----------



## Suggerhoney

sallyhansen76 said:


> Right there with you this morning.
> Feel the same as usual and although I know it is super early my confidence is shaky today.
> 
> TWW Blues i suppose


I always get mid 2ww blues. 
I had my low day 2 days ago but now I'm getting a few symptoms I feel some hope. 
Hope they don't fizzle out. 
Good luck hon


----------



## sallyhansen76

Suggerhoney said:


> I always get mid 2ww blues.
> I had my low day 2 days ago but now I'm getting a few symptoms I feel some hope.
> Hope they don't fizzle out.
> Good luck hon

Thanks hun. 
tomorrow will be another day.


----------



## Lozb

:headspin:Anyone know what I mean by my boobs hurt but dnt hurt to touch, they jst feel so heavy and achy, like they strange inside. I am going nuts lol :-k


----------



## Bevziibubble

That is a good sign :)


----------



## Lozb

Bevziibubble said:


> That is a good sign :)

 And itchy, like I didn’t even realise I was itching. To touch them they dnt hurt. My upper back is killing like shoulder blades. I never have a sore back like that. Haven’t done anything for it to be like that. And really really thirsty today, wanting to drink loads of cold fruity drinks.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Lozb said:


> And itchy, like I didn’t even realise I was itching. To touch them they dnt hurt. My upper back is killing like shoulder blades. I never have a sore back like that. Haven’t done anything for it to be like that. And really really thirsty today, wanting to drink loads of cold fruity drinks.

That all sounds like great signs!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Lozb said:


> And itchy, like I didn’t even realise I was itching. To touch them they dnt hurt. My upper back is killing like shoulder blades. I never have a sore back like that. Haven’t done anything for it to be like that. And really really thirsty today, wanting to drink loads of cold fruity drinks.


My boobs are sore mainly my right but my left has started to feel a bit tender to but my right is really tender now to touch like outch. 
They have also been itchy. 
Definitely good signs hon. 
I'm 7dpo tomorrow so can test soon. Also been crampy since 2dpo and really bloated.


----------



## Suggerhoney

And TMI loads of gas lol:oops:


----------



## MinnieMcMoose

Bfn from me today. I'm 12dpo so seems unlikely that this is my month.
Slight temp dip although quite high, but no symptoms. Will keep testing til I'm out.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry about the bfn :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

@babybears25 got my fingers crossed for you!!!

@Lozb congratulations you’ve done so well and you deserve it

@GemmaG I’ve had a 24 days cycle for years now and it’s so annoying!!!

@Reiko_ctu :hugs:sounds like you have made a sensible decision thought. Good luck for next month if you don’t try this month.

@wannanewbaby glad the bf is being supportive. We are all here if you need to talk. 

@MinnieMcMoose sorry about the BFN


AFM - I’m not sure if I am going to have to break and tell my headteacher this week (annoying with two days left) I have a child with lots of complex needs and issues and he will often flip out without being able to control it. This week he seems to have take a disliking to me and on top of other things he’s caught me in the stomach 3 times this week. Sometimes he is just so fast you can’t protect yourself and I don’t think I’d forgive myself if something happened and I hadn’t told the headteacher so she can put more in place. I’m just annoyed I couldn’t do anything for the next two days as I did really want to wait until January when I’d had my first scan. I’m that confused about what to do/not do I’ve been up since 4am worrying. One of the reasons for not telling her is I’m not sure she’s going to take it well. I’m the last staff member any one will expect to be pregnant.


----------



## Deethehippy

I’m sorry you are worrying about having to tell the head at work. Could you maybe say something else like you have got a bad back or something and can’t be moving suddenly....just for these two days?
Sometimes things have a way of working out..perhaps that child wont be in today.
Good luck and try not to worry .. next week will be here soon enough.


----------



## Charlotte01x

Hi everyone, I'm new here. Ttc #2 after 4mc. What do you think to this test? Hope everyone has a lovely morning! X


----------



## MadamRose

Deethehippy said:


> I’m sorry you are worrying about having to tell the head at work. Could you maybe say something else like you have got a bad back or something and can’t be moving suddenly....just for these two days?
> Sometimes things have a way of working out..perhaps that child wont be in today.
> Good luck and try not to worry .. next week will be here soon enough.

I’m 99% sure the child will be in. If I try with the bad back thing she’ll go “if you can’t do it you shouldn’t be here” she can’t exactly say that with a pregnancy she actually has to do something I just feel so sick at the idea. I had to pull my car over on the way to work to be sick and I can’t work out if it’s morning sickness, nervous or a mixture of both. I don’t see how the stress or what if of her reaction or what the child might do will be helping me and thumper at all I just want to cry


----------



## Deethehippy

MadamRose said:


> I’m 99% sure the child will be in. If I try with the bad back thing she’ll go “if you can’t do it you shouldn’t be here” she can’t exactly say that with a pregnancy she actually has to do something I just feel so sick at the idea. I had to pull my car over on the way to work to be sick and I can’t work out if it’s morning sickness, nervous or a mixture of both. I don’t see how the stress or what if of her reaction or what the child might do will be helping me and thumper at all I just want to cry

Oh hun, I feel so bad for you. Big hugs :hugs:I think if you think there are risks you are just going to have to bite the bullet and tell her. Let’s hope her reaction is much better than you think. Be brave and do it ASAP and then it’s over with. Good luck!


----------



## Deethehippy

Charlotte01x said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here. Ttc #2 after 4mc. What do you think to this test? Hope everyone has a lovely morning! X
> 
> View attachment 1091912

I can see something very light. I hope you get something darker in the next few days!


----------



## Charlotte01x

Deethehippy said:


> I can see something very light. I hope you get something darker in the next few days!

Thanks for replying. I've got some first response coming today x


----------



## ciz

Thought I’d try my luck but but no 8dpo for me BFN, never mind maybe at 10dpo. Feeling heavy down there this morning, slight sore throat - bit of cold like symptoms.


----------



## Bevziibubble

There is still chance yet :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

@ciz sorry for the bfn. Still early yet. Im sending you some dust ;) 
I tested too this morning. Pretty sure its BFN also. But my eyes are teasing me (as per usual)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Charlotte01x said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here. Ttc #2 after 4mc. What do you think to this test? Hope everyone has a lovely morning! X
> 
> View attachment 1091912

Good Luck on the new tests! Keep us posted!


----------



## wannanewbaby

My pregmate test still has a line this morning faint but there the frer was basically negative yesterday. As of right now the Walmart test and the pregmate seem more sensitive. I will be keeping those stocked in my house for sure. Af is expected sat hoping the chemical doesn't throw my cycle off to far. Good luck to all those waiting to test and congrats to those that have seen more bfps!!


----------



## Rach87

Sorry @ciz 

@Charlotte01x sorry Im not seeing anything. Do you know how many dpo you are, or when is af due?

i think someone got a bfp since I last wrote so congrats if I missed it!


----------



## Charlotte01x

I got my bfp guys!!!!


----------



## Rach87

Wow congrats @Charlotte01x ! There’s no denying that line!

sorry @wannanewbaby *hugs*


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

OH @Charlotte01x OMG!! How amazing!! The difference between the frer and internet IC is amazing!!!


----------



## Charlotte01x

sallyhansen76 said:


> OH @Charlotte01x OMG!! How amazing!! The difference between the frer and internet IC is amazing!!!

Ic are absolutely crap haha! I can't believe it!


----------



## Bevziibubble

the ics are crap!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Congratulations to the :bfp:!!!!!

I'm waiting for my First Response tests to be delivered. My bbt chart looks exactly the same as it did last month 2-3 days before AF. It isn't over yet though! I'm hoping for a Christmas miracle.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Yes frer always gives a nice clear line but they’re so expensive lol!! Congrats Charlotte!! December is turning out to be a nice month for BFPs yay!! Hopefully more of you ladies get nice lines - hoping for those that have been trying for a long time xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I just love how my pre O temps are so flat lol, had to share. Haha. It looks so nice XD


----------



## sallyhansen76

Reiko_ctu said:


> I just love how my pre O temps are so flat lol, had to share. Haha. It looks so nice XD
> 
> View attachment 1091938

It looks so symettrical! Your peak is going to be sooo gratifying!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lovely! :D


----------



## MadamRose

@ciz sorry it’s bfn definitely early days

@Charlotte01x lovey line how many DPO


----------



## Charlotte01x

MadamRose said:


> @ciz sorry it’s bfn definitely early days
> 
> @Charlotte01x lovey line how many DPO

Thankyou! I'm 9 dpo x


----------



## babybears25

@ciz sorry for the BFN but it’s still early.

@Charlotte01x huge congratulations!! Lovely BFP! 

@wannanewbaby I’m sorry :hugs:


----------



## Lozb

5dpo, not many symptoms today. Some random cramps and boobs dnt feel as strange today, but I have been very busy today so may have missed things. I normally get at of symptoms in the tww. Got a painful big spot today which doesn’t normally show up this early.


----------



## ciz

Evening ladies. I’ve just done another first response and there’s a ultra faint line. But will see if it gets darker first. Not sure I trust it yet lol


----------



## MadamRose

ciz said:


> Evening ladies. I’ve just done another first response and there’s a ultra faint line. But will see if it gets darker first. Not sure I trust it yet lol

Post it!!!!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

@ciz Post post post! hi hi.

I went and bought some FRER's because of charlottes very clear FRER vs IC. hee hee

Im going to save them for Saturday morning though. Tomorrow ill just be a cheapie


----------



## babybears25

@ciz we need to see a pic!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sallyhansen76 said:


> It looks so symettrical! Your peak is going to be sooo gratifying!

I hope so! I think my progesterone is low so I probably won’t get a great rise. Was looking back at my old charts and I used to go from 36.20 to 36.70, last month I was getting 36.40 after O... but I’m just trying to be healthy, exercise, and sleep better plus b6 and vit C and hopefully let my body even out hormones... I’ve decided against seeking treatment from my dr because we’re more on the “if it happens it happens” side of TTC since we already have 3 kiddos!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

wannanewbaby said:


> My pregmate test still has a line this morning faint but there the frer was basically negative yesterday. As of right now the Walmart test and the pregmate seem more sensitive. I will be keeping those stocked in my house for sure. Af is expected sat hoping the chemical doesn't throw my cycle off to far. Good luck to all those waiting to test and congrats to those that have seen more bfps!!

Hope next month brings a sticky BFP for you xx


----------



## sallyhansen76

Reiko_ctu said:


> I hope so! I think my progesterone is low so I probably won’t get a great rise. Was looking back at my old charts and I used to go from 36.20 to 36.70, last month I was getting 36.40 after O... but I’m just trying to be healthy, exercise, and sleep better plus b6 and vit C and hopefully let my body even out hormones... I’ve decided against seeking treatment from my dr because we’re more on the “if it happens it happens” side of TTC since we already have 3 kiddos!!

Im certain all those things will help.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

ciz said:


> Evening ladies. I’ve just done another first response and there’s a ultra faint line. But will see if it gets darker first. Not sure I trust it yet lol

Can we see!?! Love squinting at lines ;)


----------



## ciz

Really don’t except you to see it because I’m struggling too. I need a definite line on these tests to get excited lol


----------



## sallyhansen76

@ciz I can see something catching my eye actually. Hope it is the start of your BFP!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Something is catching my eye. Good luck


----------



## Charlotte01x

ciz said:


> Really don’t except you to see it because I’m struggling too. I need a definite line on these tests to get excited lol
> View attachment 1091947

Sorry I don't see anything on this, before I took my test today I took a pic of the frer as I was shocked to see an indent before I even took it! Unfortunately I think this looks like it! But baby dust to you x


----------



## ciz

maybe a little better, but happy squinting lol.


----------



## ciz

Charlotte01x said:


> Sorry I don't see anything on this, before I took my test today I took a pic of the frer as I was shocked to see an indent before I even took it! Unfortunately I think this looks like it! But baby dust to you x
> View attachment 1091949
> View attachment 1091949

Yup totally possible lovely. That’s why I want a lovely non squinting line :)


----------



## MadamRose

@ciz I think I can see it something is definitely catching my eye


----------



## topazicatzbet

That indent on the frer is scary before use.

I had a dodgie ic today. Came up with a line straight away but didn't progress to control line. I dipped it a bit more and it finally came up but the test line disappeared to nothing eventually.
It really got my hopes up for a second.

I tested with another ic which was negative and 2 midstream one steps which have shadows on them.


----------



## Rach87

@Charlotte01x oh my that’s crazy!

loving all these tests to squint at while I’m sitting over here waiting to O! :coolio::paper:


----------



## MinnieMcMoose

Chart still looking good for me but unfortunately still bfn at 13dpo. Expecting af tomorrow as I'm a little crampy already. Onto January I think.


----------



## Lozb

Been thinking all night why I even symptom spot when I dnt think I had any with my son. I know my boobs were sore, nipples didn’t change at all. All through my pregnancy I didn’t get much jst sickness from 6 weeks. My boobs size didn’t increase, TMI but my nipple colour is really light and they really didn’t even darkernq slightly. Going to give up symptom spotting. Maybe that won’t happen lmao


----------



## Reiko_ctu

ciz said:



> Really don’t except you to see it because I’m struggling too. I need a definite line on these tests to get excited lol
> View attachment 1091947

I can definitely see that if it was like that in the time limit. Beginning of something for sure. Frer in 2 mornings should be nice and clear!!


----------



## Lozb

Weren’t sore sorry


----------



## Reiko_ctu

MinnieMcMoose said:


> Chart still looking good for me but unfortunately still bfn at 13dpo. Expecting af tomorrow as I'm a little crampy already. Onto January I think.
> 
> View attachment 1091951

Sorry hun! Hope January is a lovely BFP for a new year!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

ciz said:


> View attachment 1091950
> maybe a little better, but happy squinting lol.

I reallly don’t think that looks like an indent.


----------



## loeylo

MadamRose said:


> @babybears25 got my fingers crossed for you!!!
> 
> @Lozb congratulations you’ve done so well and you deserve it
> 
> @GemmaG I’ve had a 24 days cycle for years now and it’s so annoying!!!
> 
> @Reiko_ctu :hugs:sounds like you have made a sensible decision thought. Good luck for next month if you don’t try this month.
> 
> @wannanewbaby glad the bf is being supportive. We are all here if you need to talk.
> 
> @MinnieMcMoose sorry about the BFN
> 
> 
> AFM - I’m not sure if I am going to have to break and tell my headteacher this week (annoying with two days left) I have a child with lots of complex needs and issues and he will often flip out without being able to control it. This week he seems to have take a disliking to me and on top of other things he’s caught me in the stomach 3 times this week. Sometimes he is just so fast you can’t protect yourself and I don’t think I’d forgive myself if something happened and I hadn’t told the headteacher so she can put more in place. I’m just annoyed I couldn’t do anything for the next two days as I did really want to wait until January when I’d had my first scan. I’m that confused about what to do/not do I’ve been up since 4am worrying. One of the reasons for not telling her is I’m not sure she’s going to take it well. I’m the last staff member any one will expect to be pregnant.

Firstly, a kick (even a hard one!) in the stomach at this stage is unlikely to do any harm, so try not to worry! 
As a teacher, I get it. I had a kid throw a chair at me when I was 24 weeks pregnant with dd.
It isn’t really the schools place to think if it’s likely or unlikely that you will get pregnant. I was pregnant when unmarried/not engaged, 24 years old, only a year qualified with no permanent job (I was on a long term supply contract covering a long term sick leave) - they were really supportive when I had an ectopic pregnancy. I had moved school before my pregnancy with dd and didn’t tell them to til 26 weeks. 
There are also additional steps that need to be taken due to covid when pregnant, so I’ll be telling right away next time.


----------



## loeylo

What do ovulation tests normally look like on day 6-8ish of a “normal” cycle? My tests only have a faint test line and a strong control line. This is my first cycle properly using opk, I used them sporadically a few months ago and never got a line so faint but I couldn’t be sure where in my cycle I was. 

I feel positive otherwise. I can’t put my finger on it, but I feel like this is our month. I felt the same before we conceived dd.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Charlotte01x said:


> Sorry I don't see anything on this, before I took my test today I took a pic of the frer as I was shocked to see an indent before I even took it! Unfortunately I think this looks like it! But baby dust to you x
> View attachment 1091949
> View attachment 1091949


The ones I took had same thing one of the 3 was significantly worse than the others though


----------



## wannanewbaby

Bleeding officially started. I cried for a second but I'm good now. My app gave me my new fertile days and my boyfriend is off all of them!! Going ahead and talking it into existence that next month is my month!!


----------



## ciz

wannanewbaby said:


> Bleeding officially started. I cried for a second but I'm good now. My app gave me my new fertile days and my boyfriend is off all of them!! Going ahead and talking it into existence that next month is my month!!

Sorry af started but lots of luck new cycle and fab timing for bf to be off too :)


----------



## wannanewbaby

ciz said:


> Sorry af started but lots of luck new cycle and fab timing for bf to be off too :)

It was a chemical but I'm so grateful it didn't hold my cycle up for along time and mess me up bad. Bleeding is actually early wasn't expecting original af till sat. So even though it sucks there is some positives to hold onto.


----------



## Deethehippy

I’m sorry wannanewbaby ..lots of luck for the new year.


----------



## ciz

wannanewbaby said:


> It was a chemical but I'm so grateful it didn't hold my cycle up for along time and mess me up bad. Bleeding is actually early wasn't expecting original af till sat. So even though it sucks there is some positives to hold onto.

Aw no I’m sorry lovely:hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

@loeylo it didn’t go too well there is a post about it in my journal but don’t want to bring the mood here down

@wannanewbaby sorry AF came, good luck next cycle


----------



## babybears25

So sorry AF arrived @wannanewbaby hope it doesn’t affect your next cycle too much.

AFM I’m 12dpo and just got a BFN on a FRER so I’m out. I’m not surprised as I didn’t feel any different.

Good luck to all the ladies still waiting to test this month x


----------



## MadamRose

@babybears25 :hugs:


----------



## Charlotte01x

So did my 2nd frer this morning, come up quicker and a bit darker than last nights! Not a massive difference but I only took last night's at 5pm so! First test is last night, bottom is this morning.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## Lozb

@Charlotte01x it really does look darker specially in less than 24 hours. I bet another tomorrow morning will look great x


----------



## Charlotte01x

Lozb said:


> @Charlotte01x it really does look darker specially in less than 24 hours. I bet another tomorrow morning will look great x

Thanks for the reassurance! I've got cb digitals and another pack of first response coming today so will definitely continue testing! I have a telephone appointment with a nurse today as well so hopefully I will get booked an early scan or some blood tests!


----------



## Deethehippy

Congratulations Charlotte!


----------



## ciz

Maybe baby maybe indent... we shall see 9dpo :)



How is everyone? I managed to finish sewing my sons Christmas Eve pj’s last night. Now onto my daughters. Keeping me occupied not to wonder off into the bathroom every half hour haha


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it! Good luck :)


----------



## Charlotte01x

ciz said:


> Maybe baby maybe indent... we shall see 9dpo :)
> View attachment 1091981
> 
> 
> 
> How is everyone? I managed to finish sewing my sons Christmas Eve pj’s last night. Now onto my daughters. Keeping me occupied not to wonder off into the bathroom every half hour haha

I see it! Try test in 48 hrs and if it is a line it'll be a lot darker!


----------



## Charlotte01x

Thought I'd also add my Internet cheapie guys, the line has become a lot more noticeable today at 10dpo 4 days away from af, which I don't think is bad at all!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

All my Amazon packages, including my FRER are arriving late. I looked through all my ttc things this morning and found a Wondfo!

12 dpo


----------



## Charlotte01x

SuperwomanTTC said:


> All my Amazon packages, including my FRER are arriving late. I looked through all my ttc things this morning and found a Wondfo!
> 
> 12 dpo
> View attachment 1091984

Amazing line! Congratulations, I just got my digital and it's positive! X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations ladies!! :) ❤️


----------



## ciz

Charlotte01x said:


> Amazing line! Congratulations, I just got my digital and it's positive! X
> View attachment 1091985

Whoop whoop got to love the digital confirmation :) congrats lovely


----------



## Charlotte01x

ciz said:


> Whoop whoop got to love the digital confirmation :) congrats lovely

Lovely to see it in words! Hopefully next week it'll be saying 2-3


----------



## MadamRose

@SuperwomanTTC congratulations

@Charlotte01x lovey digi. I can’t wait to do my second one on Monday hoping for 2-3 after 1-2 last Monday :)


----------



## MadamRose

Sat her trying to work out if I risk eating my soup for lunch, can’t work out if this sickness is hunger related or if I eat it I’ll actually throw up.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hopefully you can keep it down :hugs:


----------



## ciz

MadamRose said:


> Sat her trying to work out if I risk eating my soup for lunch, can’t work out if this sickness is hunger related or if I eat it I’ll actually throw up.

Pace your eating hun... I know a bit difficult if working. I found grapes to be amazing during my sickness I could just pick then... also they are amazing a little bit frozen


----------



## Charlotte01x

Eeek! Got an appointment to get my bloods done this evening! The only problem is I'm gonna have to wait till Monday for the results!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay good luck! Sorry about the long wait though, I hope it goes quickly!


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Charlotte01x Great progression!!!

@SuperwomanTTC wow wonderful BFP!!! Congradulations

As for me tested with an IC and bfn. Posting in my testing thread for those who wanna squint but i think BFN. 8dpo (with most my bfp it came up 8-10 dpo.

I feel though i have some positive symptoms. Keep waking up during the night. Sore lower back, bloated, gassy, and needing to pee during the night (which is very abnormal for me)

@ciz I see it! Hopefully baby ;)


----------



## Bevziibubble

There is still time yet @sallyhansen76 :)


----------



## Deethehippy

Superwoman - you really are a superwoman..that's a beautiful BFP!


----------



## elencor

I just got my 25 cheapies from Amazon and couldn't resist and tested￼ #-o lol obviously bfn as I'm 4dpo haha


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lol! Sometimes you just have to test


----------



## sallyhansen76

I un


elencor said:


> I just got my 25 cheapies from Amazon and couldn't resist and tested￼ #-o lol obviously bfn as I'm 4dpo haha

derstand that!! ahahaha I started daily at 5dpo because I got my tests. haha


----------



## Rach87

Congrats @SuperwomanTTC !!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@ciz looks really good. A few more days!

congrats to all the new bfps this morning whoop!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

ciz said:


> Maybe baby maybe indent... we shall see 9dpo :)
> View attachment 1091981
> 
> 
> 
> How is everyone? I managed to finish sewing my sons Christmas Eve pj’s last night. Now onto my daughters. Keeping me occupied not to wonder off into the bathroom every half hour haha

I'd also love to see the pj's your sewing. They already sound adorable I wish I was crafty!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Charlotte01x said:


> Thought I'd also add my Internet cheapie guys, the line has become a lot more noticeable today at 10dpo 4 days away from af, which I don't think is bad at all!
> View attachment 1091982

GOodness it is barely noticeable, especially since your FRER is SOOOO obvious! 
Wow! You are giving me hope since my IC was clearly BFN today. Saved a FRER for tomorrow 9dpo.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Also another look at my chart. Was pretty restless last night so that might account for the change but I thought I would have a high temp this morning (because of the restlessness) and it was low? Does anyone know anything about a temp dip before ovulation?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sallyhansen76 said:


> GOodness it is barely noticeable, especially since your FRER is SOOOO obvious!
> Wow! You are giving me hope since my IC was clearly BFN today. Saved a FRER for tomorrow 9dpo.

Oh you’re still soo early, def time for a BFP still!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Reiko_ctu said:


> Also another look at my chart. Was pretty restless last night so that might account for the change but I thought I would have a high temp this morning (because of the restlessness) and it was low? Does anyone know anything about a temp dip before ovulation?
> 
> View attachment 1092006

Yep! I always had a dip before ovulation when I was temping (2012-2014)


----------



## ciz

@sallyhansen76 

but I’ve decided to make him a sort of matchy pair to his sister. Will post pic when they are done :)


----------



## Rach87

What are the recent BFPs edd? Are we into September babies yet? 

Anyone else figure out their edd each month if they get their bfp? Or am I the lone weirdo? :tease: Its weird this time around I’ll have a fall/winter baby if it happens within the next couple months. Both mine are summer babies, which we planned that way. Hopefully it wont be too tough to be locked in during the cold having a new babe.


----------



## Rach87

Wow @ciz those look store bought! Great job.


----------



## Deethehippy

Reiko_ctu said:


> Also another look at my chart. Was pretty restless last night so that might account for the change but I thought I would have a high temp this morning (because of the restlessness) and it was low? Does anyone know anything about a temp dip before ovulation?
> 
> View attachment 1092006

 I usually have a big dip on the day of ovulation itself (along with a positive OPK although lots of ladies get theirs before O) and the next day my temp goes way up and that is my O confirmation. (although FF likes to see 3 high temps in a row to confirm)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Rach87 said:


> What are the recent BFPs edd? Are we into September babies yet?
> 
> Anyone else figure out their edd each month if they get their bfp? Or am I the lone weirdo? :tease: Its weird this time around I’ll have a fall/winter baby if it happens within the next couple months. Both mine are summer babies, which we planned that way. Hopefully it wont be too tough to be locked in during the cold having a new babe.


Haha NOPE definately do that here too....
I'd be Sept 2 if my darn line would show up! haha


----------



## sallyhansen76

ciz said:


> View attachment 1092007
> 
> @sallyhansen76
> 
> but I’ve decided to make him a sort of matchy pair to his sister. Will post pic when they are done :)

Wonderful job! They are great!


----------



## ciz

sallyhansen76 said:


> GOodness it is barely noticeable, especially since your FRER is SOOOO obvious!
> Wow! You are giving me hope since my IC was clearly BFN today. Saved a FRER for tomorrow 9dpo.

lots of lucky lovely :) 



Reiko_ctu said:


> Also another look at my chart. Was pretty restless last night so that might account for the change but I thought I would have a high temp this morning (because of the restlessness) and it was low? Does anyone know anything about a temp dip before ovulation?
> 
> View attachment 1092006

wish I could help but this is one thing I haven’t tried. I hope it means ov is on the way :) 



Rach87 said:


> What are the recent BFPs edd? Are we into September babies yet?
> 
> Anyone else figure out their edd each month if they get their bfp? Or am I the lone weirdo? :tease: Its weird this time around I’ll have a fall/winter baby if it happens within the next couple months. Both mine are summer babies, which we planned that way. Hopefully it wont be too tough to be locked in during the cold having a new babe.

ergh I think so? Lol. If my lines are true, would mean another September baby for us :) 



Rach87 said:


> Wow @ciz those look store bought! Great job.

 thanks lovely 



sallyhansen76 said:


> Wonderful job! They are great!

Thank you


----------



## Charlotte01x

So went for my bloods doing, tried 3x including one on my hand but no blood wanted to come out! Either gotta go to hospital and get them done or wait till god knows when they have another appointment available


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope you can get another blood test soon :hug:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope you can get another blood test soon :hug:


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Charlotte01x OH no sorry to hear. How horrible. Hopefully they get you an appointment soon.


----------



## Lozb

Rach87 said:


> What are the recent BFPs edd? Are we into September babies yet?
> 
> Anyone else figure out their edd each month if they get their bfp? Or am I the lone weirdo? :tease: Its weird this time around I’ll have a fall/winter baby if it happens within the next couple months. Both mine are summer babies, which we planned that way. Hopefully it wont be too tough to be locked in during the cold having a new babe.

I also do this an edd for me would be 31st Aug so probs end up a Sept baby, mind I had my son three days. My waters went with no labour so I was induced. My right nipple abit sensitive and some cramping going on. If LP stays at 9 days I will be due on the 22nd so it’s either cramping for AF in few days or it’s a bean snuggling in as I am 6dpo and implantation can be from now.


----------



## Rach87

@Charlotte01x make sure to drink tons of water before you go, some oatmeal beforehand will also help plump up your veins.


----------



## Mum42crazy

Tomorrow I am going to have to read everything the thread is crazy this month!!! But a massive congratulations to all the positives! So guys not sure but did a OPK and took one photo and it said high took a second and it says peak..... is it a positive OPK???? Should I :sex: lol


----------



## Deethehippy

That looks like peak to me. You need to get some BDing in if you have not already!


----------



## ciz

Mum42crazy said:


> Tomorrow I am going to have to read everything the thread is crazy this month!!! But a massive congratulations to all the positives! So guys not sure but did a OPK and took one photo and it said high took a second and it says peak..... is it a positive OPK???? Should I :sex: lol
> View attachment 1092013

Get busy Mrs! Looks positive to me :)


----------



## Mum42crazy

lol, its has taken me a bit by surprise this peak, I don't normally take it at this time, but I just had a feeling because of the start of ewcm, early Wednesday morning was the last time we did "it" but for sure tonight and tomorrow night. Just want to get into the 2WW and relax for xmas :)


----------



## MadamRose

@sallyhansen76 definitely very early days

@ciz fab pjs

@Rach87 i think we’d just about be into September

@Charlotte01x sorry about the bloods

@Mum42crazy definitely looks like a peak get baby dancing


----------



## Lozb

So strong cramps going on right now. I normally O during the night so normally officially Into that day by night evening time. Cramps started about 5pm and jst been getting stronger. Had a nice warm bath. Also some light pains in breasts at same time I am having the cramps.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Lozb said:


> So strong cramps going on right now. I normally O during the night so normally officially Into that day by night evening time. Cramps started about 5pm and jst been getting stronger. Had a nice warm bath. Also some light pains in breasts at same time I am having the cramps.

Sounds like great signs!


----------



## Suggerhoney

8dpo and all my symptoms have vanished. My boobs don't hurt at all now everything has fizzled out. 
I tested and BFN.
I've had a huge row with DH and been in tears I just can't keep going on and on with this constant disappointment and heartbreak. 
I'm so scared this is another chemical because this is exactly what happened with the other 4. 
I may get faint lines at around 10dpo and that will confirm it but if I am pregnant I don't think its viable. 
Feel really sad. 
:cry:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Suggerhoney said:


> 8dpo and all my symptoms have vanished. My boobs don't hurt at all now everything has fizzled out.
> I tested and BFN.
> I've had a huge row with DH and been in tears I just can't keep going on and on with this constant disappointment and heartbreak.
> I'm so scared this is another chemical because this is exactly what happened with the other 4.
> I may get faint lines at around 10dpo and that will confirm it but if I am pregnant I don't think its viable.
> Feel really sad.
> :cry:

Sending hugs. THe whole TTC journey can be REALLY emotional. Be kind to yourself, and OH. You're definately not out yet. -xxx-


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Suggerhoney said:


> 8dpo and all my symptoms have vanished. My boobs don't hurt at all now everything has fizzled out.
> I tested and BFN.
> I've had a huge row with DH and been in tears I just can't keep going on and on with this constant disappointment and heartbreak.
> I'm so scared this is another chemical because this is exactly what happened with the other 4.
> I may get faint lines at around 10dpo and that will confirm it but if I am pregnant I don't think its viable.
> Feel really sad.
> :cry:

8 dpo is still too early to call it hun. I know you know your body best but hormones in the tww can just mess you up... don’t give up hope.


----------



## lornapj83

Suggerhoney said:


> 8dpo and all my symptoms have vanished. My boobs don't hurt at all now everything has fizzled out.
> I tested and BFN.
> I've had a huge row with DH and been in tears I just can't keep going on and on with this constant disappointment and heartbreak.
> I'm so scared this is another chemical because this is exactly what happened with the other 4.
> I may get faint lines at around 10dpo and that will confirm it but if I am pregnant I don't think its viable.
> Feel really sad.
> :cry:

Aww I’m 8dpo and I e had some crazy symptoms the last few days and today vanished just the odd twinge/pull


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney it's definitely very early days - don’t give up hope yet and be kind to yourself and OH :hugs:


----------



## loeylo

Suggerhoney said:


> 8dpo and all my symptoms have vanished. My boobs don't hurt at all now everything has fizzled out.
> I tested and BFN.
> I've had a huge row with DH and been in tears I just can't keep going on and on with this constant disappointment and heartbreak.
> I'm so scared this is another chemical because this is exactly what happened with the other 4.
> I may get faint lines at around 10dpo and that will confirm it but if I am pregnant I don't think its viable.
> Feel really sad.
> :cry:

I really wouldn’t look too much into it. Pregnancy symptoms don’t start until after implantation, which doesn’t happen until 8-10dpo. A bfp at 8dpo is highly unlikely as you would need to implant at about 6dpo for that to happen.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks ladies. 

My temp dropped alot yesterday and i was having alot of pain just above pubic bone on right side and had some mild pokes today in the left overy area. 
I'm not bothered to much about the BFN because I don't normally get lines until 10dpo but its more the vanishing symptoms. 
We been trying for so long now so I know my body really well and I was 100% sure i was pregnant. 
I even had neasea yesterday and my boobs were so sore then today nothing. 
I didn't temp at 6dpo because I didn't sleep but here is my chart.


----------



## Rach87

Cd10 flo app tells me Im in my “chance to get pregnant” window \\:D/ 

sorry @Suggerhoney youre feeling down, hopefully it happens soon for you. Youre not out this cycle until af shows


----------



## Reiko_ctu

So I got my hcg back after my MC and it’s under 1!! So no complications which I’m thrilled about. I also just got a bottle of vitex after reading it can help with hormone balance... reading symptoms of that I’m realizing I’ve definitely had that since weaning my youngest a year ago!!!

had massive ewcm so if we’re were trying this month I’m sure it would’ve been a BFP... but hopefully next month it’s the same and better with vitex for my hormones :)

anyone taken vitex before and have any dosing tips? Taking 80mg daily but stopping on AF as I’ve read a few places...


----------



## Charlotte01x

Retested this morning with Internet cheapie (only gonna test with frer every 48hrs) and its sooo much darker then yesterday morning! First pic is yesterday, 2nd is today! Got a good feeling about this pregnancy and I'm exactly 4 weeks today!


----------



## Deethehippy

Charlotte01x said:


> Retested this morning with Internet cheapie (only gonna test with frer every 48hrs) and its sooo much darker then yesterday morning! First pic is yesterday, 2nd is today! Got a good feeling about this pregnancy and I'm exactly 4 weeks today!
> View attachment 1092033
> View attachment 1092034

Looks like great progression! :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great lines!


----------



## Charlotte01x

Thanks everyone! I didn't think it'd be that dark already as I've heard Internet cheapies aren't great for seeing progression. Any bfps this morning?


----------



## MadamRose

@Charlotte01x those IC take age to show decent progression so they are fab lines 

This was mine at 14dpo FMU


----------



## ciz

Hmm would have expect a little more progression so looks like it is the dreaded indent lines on these tests. Will be heading into town in a bit so will pick up some SuperDrug brand tests apparently they are meant to be good. 10dpo and feeling af crampy.


----------



## MadamRose

@ciz hope the Superdrug tests are good :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for the Superdrug tests :)


----------



## ciz

Thanks ladies


----------



## lornapj83

Well Yesterday I didn’t have symptoms yesterday but today I have weird like af cramps but not due until Christmas Eve so I hope it’s not coming early I am so desperate too test but I’ve never had a positive until 10dpo with my others so I’m trying so hard too hold out lol, congratulations on the stronger tests lady’s xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Suggerhoney

9dpo
Still no sore boobs which I'm so disappointed about because they were so sore at 5 6 and 7dpo.
I had a headache last night and still have it now and I feel sick but think its because of the headache. Temp is still up and didn't sleep the best, it normally drops alot with bad sleep but its still up.
Hubby and I dtd last night and he kept asking me why is it so gooey up there, I had thought the cm had dried up I've only been getting thin creamy stuff but seems there must be still some up there. It was when we just started as well.
All I said to him is I don't know.
AF is due a week today. I have Frer but I've not used them yet because I don't want to waist them. Mite test again using a cheapie but probably be BFN.

Very scared I'm having a chemical hence the disappearing symptoms.
My temps are high like my pregnancy charts but I just feel if I am its not going to stick again:cry:

I've had a letter from the fertility doctor and he's been looking into my last bunch of bloods i had taken and says he doesn't think its fertility problem at the moment from looking at my luteal phase progesterone levels he says I am ovulating every month and have a regular cycle.
He sent a blood test form which is going to check a few things as well as Overion reserve.

Sadly because of covid I've had to email the blood test department (u used to be able to just walk in there and wait) so now waiting to hear back with a appointment.

Nothing about the scan yet but he wrote that he has requested a appointment with the pre pregnancy consultant to discuss results.

Thanks @Rach87 love bless u. Next month will be my 11th month ttc and I've had 4 chemicals already since April this year so I just can't see me ever getting that dark BFP. I'm also 41 now so it feels like I'm never going to get my rainbow.
I'm so scared I'm having another chemical now because the symptoms and then them vanishing mirrors octobers loss.
Its just so hard.
I really really wanted a Christmas miracle but I don't think I will be getting it. But thanks for the encouragement.

Congratulations on the stronger BFPs ladies

And sorry to those that AF got.

Good luck to those waiting to ovulate and those waiting to test.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope that you hear back soon with an appointment. 

Fingers crossed for you ❤️


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bevziibubble said:


> I hope that you hear back soon with an appointment.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you ❤️


I was hoping to be pregnant with my rainbow instead Bev I'm very anxious about those appointments and what the results will reveal. If my Overion reserve is not great and eggs crappy and old or if it turns out my DH has issues than thats the end of the road for me and I won't ever get my rainbow.
I'm not even looking forward to Xmas now I just really wanted to be pregnant and I just feel sad.
I know 9dpo is early still but I had loads of symptoms by now with my others.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Charlotte01x

I wouldn't look too much into symptoms ladies! I have litearly no symptoms apart from maybe feeling a bit sick in the morning however that happens when I'm not pregnant sometimes & feeling really tired. My boobs aren't really sore at all but my tests are getting darker!


----------



## Suggerhoney

I've been feeling sick today.
Its gone now I've eaten something.
I tested with a pregmate and there is the most faintest ever line and it is pink.
I wanted to try and hold and do a [email protected] and sweetyFox but its so hard to hold because I always need to pee.
I did do the 2 other tests but my pee was very pale so don't think it was strong enough.
Can see a shadow on the [email protected] and its not the ones with [email protected] written on handle that I know give shadows. Its the ones that just has HCG on the handle and I swear there normally stark white . 
Think they may of been a shadow on sweety to but very hard to see I was holding it up in the light. 
I will know by tomorrow for sure because I always always get lines by 10dpo with viable my son and also my 4 chemicals I had lines by 10dpo so if BFN tomorrow then I'm out and on to January and my 11th month TTC:cry:


----------



## Charlotte01x

Suggerhoney said:


> I've been feeling sick today.
> Its gone now I've eaten something.
> I tested with a pregmate and there is the most faintest ever line and it is pink.
> I wanted to try and hold and do a [email protected] and sweetyFox but its so hard to hold because I always need to pee.
> I did do the 2 other tests but my pee was very pale so don't think it was strong enough.
> Can see a shadow on the [email protected] and its not the ones with [email protected] written on handle that I know give shadows. Its the ones that just has HCG on the handle and I swear there normally stark white .
> Think they may of been a shadow on sweety to but very hard to see I was holding it up in the light.
> I will know by tomorrow for sure because I always always get lines by 10dpo with viable my son and also my 4 chemicals I had lines by 10dpo so if BFN tomorrow then I'm out and on to January and my 11th month TTC:cry:

Have you got a picture? X


----------



## Suggerhoney

Yes I do of the pregmate but not the other 2. U can barely see it on the pregmate one but u can in the light and its pink. I just don't trust it I just hope I'm not going to have a 5th chemical pregnancy in a row my heart can't take any more losses


----------



## Charlotte01x

Suggerhoney said:


> Yes I do of the pregmate but not the other 2. U can barely see it on the pregmate one but u can in the light and its pink. I just don't trust it I just hope I'm not going to have a 5th chemical pregnancy in a row my heart can't take any more losses
> View attachment 1092045

Yeah sorry I can't see anything in that but then again no one saw the faint line I saw at 8/9dpo and I'm pregnant so could still be a good chance x


----------



## ciz

Bfn for definite never mind, roll on af new cycle or very late bfp :)


----------



## MadamRose

@ciz sending hugs :hugs:

@Suggerhoney i think I see something very faint. Have you inverted it. Try not to worry about the symptoms with DD1 and DD2 my only symptom was AF type cramping


----------



## sallyhansen76

Tested this morning with a frer. Negative for me. 
9dpo. 
Wont test till monday now. The bfn are heartbreaking. 
I ve no symtpoms either so holding out a bit longer. 
@ciz darn! Those indents are convincing. 9dpo is still early. Hang in there. Implantation is MOST commong at 9dpo making 10-11 dpo most common faint positive!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## ciz

sallyhansen76 said:


> Tested this morning with a frer. Negative for me.
> 9dpo.
> Wont test till monday now. The bfn are heartbreaking.
> I ve no symtpoms either so holding out a bit longer.
> @ciz darn! Those indents are convincing. 9dpo is still early. Hang in there. Implantation is MOST commong at 9dpo making 10-11 dpo most common faint positive!!!

thanks lovely, there’s always a small chance first response is right they are more sensitive But I’m alright about it thankfully busy week ahead to keep me from feeling down :) 

lots of luck to you too lovely


----------



## ciz

@Suggerhoney please don’t worry about no symptoms because I had nothing major with my 2.


----------



## loeylo

Does/has anyone used boots brand ovulation tests? 

I’m on cd9. Should expect to ovulate on cd14. My ovulation tests are almost completely white in the test line. I don’t know if this is normal or not? I did one or two on a whim on cd4 -8 a few months back and I had far more colour showing than I do now.


----------



## MadamRose

@sallyhansen76 sending hugs - still early days


----------



## Deethehippy

loeylo said:


> Does/has anyone used boots brand ovulation tests?
> 
> I’m on cd9. Should expect to ovulate on cd14. My ovulation tests are almost completely white in the test line. I don’t know if this is normal or not? I did one or two on a whim on cd4 -8 a few months back and I had far more colour showing than I do now.

Can depend what brand you use (The cheap One Steps can take a while to darken) and OPK's can change a lot day by day..they are not quite the same as pregnancy tests that 'progress' each day. I would try FMU and SMU tomorrow and see what you get.

SallyHansen - still quite early..good luck when you test again,


----------



## loeylo

Deethehippy said:


> Can depend what brand you use (The cheap One Steps can take a while to darken) and OPK's can change a lot day by day..they are not quite the same as pregnancy tests that 'progress' each day. I would try FMU and SMU tomorrow and see what you get.
> 
> SallyHansen - still quite early..good luck when you test again,

Thank you! These were cheap boots ones, the same ones as I used last month! I’m just curious as my last two cycles have been crazy (one 32 days, another 10 days!) so I don’t know what’s going on.


----------



## Charlotte01x

Anyone else who has their bfp feeling a bit crampy? They're very mild, don't exactly hurt just uncomfortable


----------



## MadamRose

@Charlotte01x i get mild cramps at some point most days. Apparently it can be increased blood flow to the area that causes it


----------



## Charlotte01x

MadamRose said:


> @Charlotte01x i get mild cramps at some point most days. Apparently it can be increased blood flow to the area that causes it

They don't last long at all, just happens a couple of times a day! How far along are you now? I'm 4 weeks exactly today


----------



## ciz

Charlotte01x said:


> Anyone else who has their bfp feeling a bit crampy? They're very mild, don't exactly hurt just uncomfortable

That’s normal lovely just body getting ready and bub snuggling in :)


----------



## MrsKatie

@Charlotte01x with 3 of mine I had cramping, with my third baby I had spotting and cramping so bad I was up all night convinced i was miscarrying.

@Suggerhoney good luck sweetie 

good luck ladies rooting for you all <3


----------



## MadamRose

Charlotte01x said:


> They don't last long at all, just happens a couple of times a day! How far along are you now? I'm 4 weeks exactly today

I’m 4+2 based on ovulation


----------



## sallyhansen76

Oddly enough i read hcg levels and implanation takes longer as you age. 

Most women between 30-40 take longer yo see a positive. 

Seeing as i was 24 eith my son and other pregnancies (bfp at 8-9 dpo) and now being 34....somehow is comforting i still dont have my positive. Thought it may help others too ;) 

I ve told myself i will not test until monday. Lord give me the patience haha


----------



## Suggerhoney

Charlotte01x said:


> Yeah sorry I can't see anything in that but then again no one saw the faint line I saw at 8/9dpo and I'm pregnant so could still be a good chance x

Its ok hon its supper faint. I don't think I trust it. If I had similar lines on other tests then yes but the other 2 I did was practically BFN.
But then my pee wasn't dark at all it was very clear. Probably will have to wait until tomorrow now.



MadamRose said:


> @ciz sending hugs :hugs:
> 
> @Suggerhoney i think I see something very faint. Have you inverted it. Try not to worry about the symptoms with DD1 and DD2 my only symptom was AF type cramping

Thanks hon I don't trust it though. Wish I did the other tests with it. Oh well. Tomorrow is 10dpo and I always have lines by then so if BFN tomorrow then I'm out.



ciz said:


> @Suggerhoney please don’t worry about no symptoms because I had nothing major with my 2.

Thanks hon. I have been feeling sickly on and off today but we shal see. I had so many symptoms with Tommy and DD by 8dpo remember my boobs being so sore.
I was so hoping when they started hurting on the evening of 5dpo its so crappy when symptoms like that just vanish. 
Feeling very out.
10dpo will be when I know for sure I always always have lines at 10dpo if I am pregnant.
It just feels like there's no cm now no more cramps just nothing apart a slight queezy feeling but that cud be anything.



loeylo said:


> Does/has anyone used boots brand ovulation tests?
> 
> I’m on cd9. Should expect to ovulate on cd14. My ovulation tests are almost completely white in the test line. I don’t know if this is normal or not? I did one or two on a whim on cd4 -8 a few months back and I had far more colour showing than I do now.


Hi hon yes I did and mine were like that to and then I started getting lines

At first tho they were so so faint.




sallyhansen76 said:


> Tested this morning with a frer. Negative for me.
> 9dpo.
> Wont test till monday now. The bfn are heartbreaking.
> I ve no symtpoms either so holding out a bit longer.
> @ciz darn! Those indents are convincing. 9dpo is still early. Hang in there. Implantation is MOST commong at 9dpo making 10-11 dpo most common faint positive!!!

So sorry hon. Also 9dpo for me and feeling out. Hate BFNs so much. But I also hate faint lines because they have lead to so much heartbreak this year with my 4 chemicals. I think I wud rather BFN then have any more losses.
I know they suck tho seen so many these past 10 months but its still early hon.
I normally get lines by 10dpo but every woman is different. 
Good luck hon. 




MrsKatie said:


> @Charlotte01x with 3 of mine I had cramping, with my third baby I had spotting and cramping so bad I was up all night convinced i was miscarrying.
> 
> @Suggerhoney good luck sweetie
> 
> good luck ladies rooting for you all <3

Thanks hon. Just hope there is no more losses.


----------



## Deethehippy

Sugger - there’s still time for you to get a BFP blazer and symptoms. Crossing everything for tomorrow for you. I want you to get a Christmas Surprise so much!

Good luck everyone testing.

My OPK’s are getting very close..we BD last night and night before and hope to again tonight or tomorrow. Come on eggie!

Just found out we are entering a new Tier 4 where we live and Christmas is basically cancelled!! TTC and talking to your ladies and TTC friends is the only thing keeping me sane at the moment and TTC is usually the thing that drives me crazy!


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's so sad about tier 4 :(


----------



## babybears25

Sorry you’re in Tier 4 @Deethehippy


----------



## Suggerhoney

Deethehippy said:


> Sugger - there’s still time for you to get a BFP blazer and symptoms. Crossing everything for tomorrow for you. I want you to get a Christmas Surprise so much!
> 
> Good luck everyone testing.
> 
> My OPK’s are getting very close..we BD last night and night before and hope to again tonight or tomorrow. Come on eggie!
> 
> Just found out we are entering a new Tier 4 where we live and Christmas is basically cancelled!! TTC and talking to your ladies and TTC friends is the only thing keeping me sane at the moment and it's usually the thing that drives me crazy!
> 
> View attachment 1092066


Cant believe Bojo has cancelled Christmas the Grinch. 
Bloody covid is ruining everything. 

Ooow great bedding times hon see if u can manage tonight or tomorrow than I think u wud of done all u can. 

I've been feeling queezy all day today seems to go when I eat but comes back again. 
Nervous about testing tomorrow. 

Maybe if I'm out I shud start the Jan testing thread but its such a big responsibility I don't think I come on here enough to be able to do it. 
But if no one is up for doing it I cud I guess.


----------



## loeylo

Suggerhoney said:


> Its ok hon its supper faint. I don't think I trust it. If I had similar lines on other tests then yes but the other 2 I did was practically BFN.
> But then my pee wasn't dark at all it was very clear. Probably will have to wait until tomorrow now.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks hon I don't trust it though. Wish I did the other tests with it. Oh well. Tomorrow is 10dpo and I always have lines by then so if BFN tomorrow then I'm out.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks hon. I have been feeling sickly on and off today but we shal see. I had so many symptoms with Tommy and DD by 8dpo remember my boobs being so sore.
> I was so hoping when they started hurting on the evening of 5dpo its so crappy when symptoms like that just vanish.
> Feeling very out.
> 10dpo will be when I know for sure I always always have lines at 10dpo if I am pregnant.
> It just feels like there's no cm now no more cramps just nothing apart a slight queezy feeling but that cud be anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi hon yes I did and mine were like that to and then I started getting lines
> View attachment 1092065
> 
> At first tho they were so so faint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry hon. Also 9dpo for me and feeling out. Hate BFNs so much. But I also hate faint lines because they have lead to so much heartbreak this year with my 4 chemicals. I think I wud rather BFN then have any more losses.
> I know they suck tho seen so many these past 10 months but its still early hon.
> I normally get lines by 10dpo but every woman is different.
> Good luck hon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks hon. Just hope there is no more losses.

Thank you, those are exactly what mine are looking like! 

I’m also in tier 4 but in Scotland so we have at least got Christmas Day. No idea what’s going to happen with schooling as we are delaying our start but with teachers in, and then online learning. It’s going to be stressful both as a parent and a teacher.


----------



## Fuchsia1412

@Deethehippy same here, tier 4. So much disappointment from so many friends. We had already planned a really small Xmas so not too much difference in our plans, I just don't want to promise the girls anything that's likely to be cancelled...
Sorry I haven't posted for a while- my eldest got sent home to isolate due to a case in her class (she's secondary school, and this is already the second time) but just as she was about to go back, and the day before her birthday weekend, she got a positive test!! So her birthday was pretty much ruined, plus I had to instantly run out and get my other two from school, with crying 5 month old in tow, and tell my husband to get back from work. It was awful to see her devastation, everything seems very big to them at that age (12) 
Anyway that's why I haven't posted, have been at home and it feels like a zoo.
Congrats to the BFPs, so many it feels like!
And fingers crossed for those with the squinters...
Me- the bleed turned in to a fairly ordinary period, albeit shorter and lighter. I still don't know if it was a 'proper' one. OPKs seem allll over the place, really confusing- I *think* I had a day of positive ones... But I don't know, I'm just not convinced, anyway we DTD every day around that time... So now I'm testing pointlessly and far too much and just hoping I'll see something at some point or get a more proper period or...I don't know.
Guess I'll be testing properly from...24th? Ish.
Until then I'll satisfy myself by uselessly peeing on ovulation tests.


----------



## MadamRose

@Deethehippy and @Fuchsia1412 sorry about tier 4.

I feel really guilty saying it but I'm so glad I got my BFP when I did all this stuff that is happening with covid could have delayed my donations for months. 

My cramps are sending me crazy today I know they are normal as they are not extra painful or anything just more noticeable than normal, I'm wondering if its becuase i've not been occupied with work


----------



## ciz

Deethehippy said:


> Sugger - there’s still time for you to get a BFP blazer and symptoms. Crossing everything for tomorrow for you. I want you to get a Christmas Surprise so much!
> 
> Good luck everyone testing.
> 
> My OPK’s are getting very close..we BD last night and night before and hope to again tonight or tomorrow. Come on eggie!
> 
> Just found out we are entering a new Tier 4 where we live and Christmas is basically cancelled!! TTC and talking to your ladies and TTC friends is the only thing keeping me sane at the moment and TTC is usually the thing that drives me crazy!
> 
> View attachment 1092066

you in Wales beaut? Our lockdown kicks in from midnight tonight


----------



## Deethehippy

Fuschia - I'm sorry about the positive test and isolating. My youngest two are currently isolated until the 23rd due to one of their year group testing positive..not that we can do anything after that! It's so hard all round. I hope you enjoy Christmas with your immediate family.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Fuchsia1412 I'm so sorry :(


----------



## Bittersweet

Hi a bit late but wondered if I could join? been trying for number 2 since April this year after dropping depo. Ovulation day was around 10th period due 26th


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Bittersweet2 good luck :) ❤️


----------



## topazicatzbet

Bittersweet said:


> Hi a bit late but wondered if I could join? been trying for number 2 since April this year after dropping depo. Ovulation day was around 10th period due 26th

Good luck. 

11dpo and bfn for me. I'm out this month just have to wait for af. Hope I don't have a 16 day lp like last month


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Bittersweet

topazicatzbet said:


> Good luck.
> 
> 11dpo and bfn for me. I'm out this month just have to wait for af. Hope I don't have a 16 day lp like last month

Thank you sorry to hear 
I plan to test on Xmas eve with FMU and FRER so if it’s negative il know then


----------



## Reiko_ctu

No Christmas here either but my parents live in our suite so we get to do it with them at least. 

Hope there are some BFPs in the next few days here, and sorry to those who are waiting on AF... hopefully you get a surprise and she doesn’t show :)


----------



## Lozb

So today 7dpo, been at work. Not been able to stay off the loo. Some cramps, not like period cramps more like lighting pain type. Lots of watery cm. boobs feel full and nipples sensitive. I am 8dpo tomorrow and abs really feel like testing. Today we had stuff In sink with water and pots and the thought of putting my hand in to empty dirty water to but clean in made me feel sick to point I was retching, lady I was working with had to do it coz I was going to be sick.


----------



## Breeelizabeth

9 dpo today. My chart looks awful (no dips or rises) literally stayed at the same temp for 9 days now since my O rises (36.5c) I’m only using a regular thermometer though not a proper BBT so hopefully that’s why. 
Decided to test. Something catches my eye but not sure.


----------



## wrapunzel

hello all, I haven't been here in a long time, but I am currently 10dpo (CD21) ttc #3 and feelin a little crazy so hi!!!! I'm planning to test only if I miss my period, due on the 28th, we shall see if i manage to wait that long lol.


----------



## ciz

Breeelizabeth said:


> 9 dpo today. My chart looks awful (no dips or rises) literally stayed at the same temp for 9 days now since my O rises (36.5c) I’m only using a regular thermometer though not a proper BBT so hopefully that’s why.
> Decided to test. Something catches my eye but not sure.
> 
> View attachment 1092094

I can see what your seeing lovely hope it’s the start for you, fx :)


----------



## ciz

Anyone had implant bleed/spotting?? I think I’ve just had some. I checked around the cervix and there’s no other bleeding, cm white. Would be nice if it is and not early af.


----------



## Bun87

Anyone see anything on this? I have serious line eye. Thank you ❤️


----------



## Lozb

Bun87 said:


> Anyone see anything on this? I have serious line eye. Thank you ❤️
> 
> View attachment 1092097

no picture lovely x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Lozb said:


> So today 7dpo, been at work. Not been able to stay off the loo. Some cramps, not like period cramps more like lighting pain type. Lots of watery cm. boobs feel full and nipples sensitive. I am 8dpo tomorrow and abs really feel like testing. Today we had stuff In sink with water and pots and the thought of putting my hand in to empty dirty water to but clean in made me feel sick to point I was retching, lady I was working with had to do it coz I was going to be sick.

That sounds like how I felt last month when I got a BFP. Ideally I would wait till 9 dpo but you might get a squinter tomorrow!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Bun87 said:


> Anyone see anything on this? I have serious line eye. Thank you ❤️
> 
> View attachment 1092097

I can’t see anything sorry :(. What dpo are you?


----------



## Bun87

Hopefully this has worked. Not been tracking ovulation but cycle day 39.. Cycles are a bit erratic but have usually come on by now. I don't think I see anything this is from Thurs night, hopefully pic has uploaded this time xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Breeelizabeth said:


> 9 dpo today. My chart looks awful (no dips or rises) literally stayed at the same temp for 9 days now since my O rises (36.5c) I’m only using a regular thermometer though not a proper BBT so hopefully that’s why.
> Decided to test. Something catches my eye but not sure.
> 
> View attachment 1092094

I can see that line. You’re right a regular thermometer will not give you an accurate chart though ;)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Well my temp dipped yesterday, then back to normal pre O temps today, and more ewcm. That’s 5 days... so I’m guessing today is O day, hoping tomorrow my temp is a bit higher. I wonder how long vitex takes to start helping with progesterone?


----------



## Bun87

It keeps removing the pic I'm uploading


----------



## Bevziibubble

wrapunzel said:


> hello all, I haven't been here in a long time, but I am currently 10dpo (CD21) ttc #3 and feelin a little crazy so hi!!!! I'm planning to test only if I miss my period, due on the 28th, we shall see if i manage to wait that long lol.

 Welcome back and good luck :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breeelizabeth said:


> 9 dpo today. My chart looks awful (no dips or rises) literally stayed at the same temp for 9 days now since my O rises (36.5c) I’m only using a regular thermometer though not a proper BBT so hopefully that’s why.
> Decided to test. Something catches my eye but not sure.
> 
> View attachment 1092094

 Yes, something is catching my eye when I zoom in. Good luck!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lozb said:


> So today 7dpo, been at work. Not been able to stay off the loo. Some cramps, not like period cramps more like lighting pain type. Lots of watery cm. boobs feel full and nipples sensitive. I am 8dpo tomorrow and abs really feel like testing. Today we had stuff In sink with water and pots and the thought of putting my hand in to empty dirty water to but clean in made me feel sick to point I was retching, lady I was working with had to do it coz I was going to be sick.

 Good signs! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it :)


----------



## Rach87

@Breeelizabeth i think I might see something.

@wrapunzel welcome back

@Bun87 sorry I’m not seeing anything yet (I see both pics you posted)

I have an insane desire to test.....and I havent even Ov’d yet. TTC really does bring out the crazy doesnt it? :rofl:


----------



## Bevziibubble

It does, haha. Good luck for when you do test :)


----------



## Holly ttc

Bun87 said:


> It keeps removing the pic I'm uploading

I can see your pic. :) it's been doing this really weird thing for me on my phone where I can tell there's something posted because there's a bigger than normal blank space after the post and if i click that blankness the picture will pop up.


----------



## MadamRose

@Fuchsia1412 I’ll re-add you for testing on the 24th

@Bittersweet good luck for when you test I’ll add you to the first page

@topazicatzbet sorry about the bfn :hugs:

@Breeelizabeth i think something I catching my eye on the test. Definitely need a bbt thermometer to get bbt correctly

@wrapunzel welcome good luck for when you test I said I was going to wait til 11dpo and broke and tested at 8dpo :shy:

@Bun87 i can see the picture but can’t see anything on it I’m afraid retest in a day or two

@Lozb sound like super symptoms


----------



## Charlotte01x

Done another frer today, this is my progression, does it look OK? I forget frer dry darker so doesn't look like much progression


----------



## kittiecat

Charlotte01x said:


> Done another frer today, this is my progression, does it look OK? I forget frer dry darker so doesn't look like much progression
> 
> View attachment 1092119

Looks good to me!


----------



## Charlotte01x

kittiecat said:


> Looks good to me!

Thankyou! Think I'm just over thinning it!


----------



## MadamRose

Looks good to me @Charlotte01x it will probably look even better when it dries as you say. I’m still obsessed with progression pics at 17DPO! I ran out of frers a while ago


----------



## Lozb

Ladies 8dpo and I caved and did one this morning before going to work. Feel I might have seen a squinter but classing it as a BFN. Thought I might as well, as I was doing my weekly covid test at home. Getting cramps this morning and heavy breast with sensitive nipples. Also had a vivid pregnancy dream that I got a BFP and my mother seen it and was over joyed.


----------



## Deethehippy

Good progression Charlotte and Madam.

Good luck Loz...symptoms sound promising.

My temp didn’t go up so not sure I did ovulate yesterday..blah. See what the OPK says today.


----------



## MadamRose

Maybe it’s coming today @Deethehippy


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great progression!


----------



## ciz

Well so far nothing has come of the spotting, it was literally one wipe. Little bit of cramping. But that’s it for symptoms.
I’ve been good and not tested this morning, if it was implant bleed it’ll take a couple days anyway.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed!


----------



## MinnieMcMoose

I'm officially out!
Good luck to those still testing x


----------



## Teafor2

Hey everyone, sorry for joining a bit late in the month but I was waiting forever to ovulate. 

Congratulations for all the bfps and sorry for all the ladies that got caught by the witch. 

I think I’ll be testing on New Year’s Eve, which is when I’d expect af based on my o pain. 

I used opks for the first time this month and got a positive on CD 20 in the afternoon and CD 21. Those are the same days I had o pain. We dtd on CD 19 around midnight and on CD 21 around 19.00, so I think our timing was okay. 

I’m feeling good about our chances this month... I just don’t want to get my hopes up too much. We are more than a year and a half into this ttc journey and I’m over being disappointed every month. 

Fx for us all!


----------



## Deethehippy

Teafor2 said:


> Hey everyone, sorry for joining a bit late in the month but I was waiting forever to ovulate.
> 
> Congratulations for all the bfps and sorry for all the ladies that got caught by the witch.
> 
> I think I’ll be testing on New Year’s Eve, which is when I’d expect af based on my o pain.
> 
> I used opks for the first time this month and got a positive on CD 20 in the afternoon and CD 21. Those are the same days I had o pain. We dtd on CD 19 around midnight and on CD 21 around 19.00, so I think our timing was okay.
> 
> I’m feeling good about our chances this month... I just don’t want to get my hopes up too much. We are more than a year and a half into this ttc journey and I’m over being disappointed every month.
> 
> Fx for us all!

Good luck to you! Sounds like your timing was good.


----------



## babybears25

I’m definitely out...14dpo and AF arrived this morning. 

Good luck to the ladies still waiting to test. 

We need a January testing thread don’t we! Not sure I’m on here enough to keep it up to date x


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

babybears25 said:


> I’m definitely out...14dpo and AF arrived this morning.
> 
> Good luck to the ladies still waiting to test.
> 
> We need a January testing thread don’t we! Not sure I’m on here enough to keep it up to date x

I’m so sorry AF arrrived. Good luck for a new year BFP!


----------



## Suggerhoney

I'm out 10dpo BFN on to January and month 11 ttc.
Congratulations to u lucky ladies that got ure Christmas miracles.
Hopefully January will finally be my month.
Now just need to wait for stupid AF AGAIN.
Prob gonna step away from here I'm not in a good place im in bits and just so disappointed.
I don't know if I can do this anymore :sad2:


----------



## Bittersweet

My boobs are still really tender today and this am had some sharp AF style cramps went away and now just have bloating and feel a bit blah Don’t know if it’s late o maybe? My cycle is still Wack from the depo so I had my first period 17/10 then my second on 27/11 so maybe I’ve got it completely wrong but my cm and other signals indicate OV around 10th.


----------



## Bittersweet

Suggerhoney said:


> I'm out 10dpo BFN on to January and month 11 ttc.
> Congratulations to u lucky ladies that got ure Christmas miracles.
> Hopefully January will finally be my month.
> Now just need to wait for stupid AF AGAIN.
> Prob gonna step away from here I'm not in a good place im in bits and just so disappointed.
> I don't know if I can do this anymore :sad2:

So sorry hun!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Hoping tomorrow I get at least a 36.60 but posting again because I just like the way my chart looks XD (this month we are not trying though). Hopefully vitex helps my post O temps.


----------



## MrsKatie

@Holly ttc yes that’s what I have to do too! Click that blank space and the attachment pops up. So weird.

@Charlotte01x beautiful progression!

@Deethehippy hope it’s today honey <3

@Suggerhoney huge hugs


----------



## MrsKatie

Oh and @Reiko_ctu i took vitex daily, never took breaks from it, even took it until 15 weeks (midwife approved).


----------



## Suggerhoney

I won't be charting next cycle as my chart this cycle has given me false hope.
I'm also never gonna symptom spot no more because it means nothing.
With my son I had a blazing BFP at 10dpo and even with the chemicals I had faint lines at 10dpo.
With DD we didn't try so I didn't test with her until the day b4 my AF was due but I had very sore boobs with her and DS from around 7dpo onwards.
My boobs stopped hurting this cycle at 8dpo.
I have no idea why they were sore and all the cramps and pulling sensations I was convinced I was pregnant because on cycles I haven't been pregnant I never ever get sore boobs. Maybe something tried to implant and did a bit hence symptoms then came away before I cud test positive.

I have zero symptoms now so wasn't expecting to see lines but its still so hard seeing those BFNs. 
I don't understand why my temps are so high its completely given me false hope:cry:

We conceived our son in January so hopefully January will be lucky. 
Its so hard to stay hopeful when u have been trying for so long and nothing but losses or BFNs. 
2020 can actually do one:cry:


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Suggerhoney so sorry you feel so low. 

Take some down time and let your heart heal. 

@Charlotte01x those lines are beautiful
@Reiko_ctu that looks like a great chart!! 

Afm 10 dpo and BFN also. Im frustrated because i seriously have a night time pee problem these last few nights (never wake up to pee, hell, i can wake up in the morning and still not need to pee for hours usually) and still BFN. 
Why..if it is something....should i have enough hormones to make extra pee and still have BFN :-k
I have to admit i totally expected a slight line this morning. 

Guess xmas will bring me a nice AF gift. 
](*,)


----------



## Rach87

Sorry to the af’s and the bfn’s.

I can attempt to start a January thread unless someone else wanted to? - have never started a thread before so any advice is welcomed.

CD12 had some great cm these last 2 days - dtd the last 3 nights. Hubby works tonight(firefighter) but will again monday night. Feeling optimistic. Its our first real month trying for #3. Last month we started trying mid cycle probably just after I O’d.


----------



## Rach87

Ok so I took the leap and started the January test thread! If I can figure out how to post the link for it I will lol


----------



## loeylo

Would these tests worry you? Cd 11 today, bottom one is today. My cycle SHOULD be 28 days but last month was crazy.


----------



## Rach87

•••January 2021 tww & test thread•••


----------



## Deethehippy

MrsKatie said:


> @Holly ttc yes that’s what I have to do too! Click that blank space and the attachment pops up. So weird.
> 
> @Charlotte01x beautiful progression!
> 
> @Deethehippy hope it’s today honey <3
> 
> @Suggerhoney huge hugs

It certainly is! Hope to Babydance tonight :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck! ❤️


----------



## Charlotte01x

Hi girls! Just wondering if anyone had a previous pregnancy when did they get their 2-3 result on the clear blue digital? I got a 1-2 result Friday and want to test again soon to see if its gone up? X


----------



## MadamRose

@ciz fingers crossed it was implantation

@MinnieMcMoose sorry about af

@Teafor2 good luck timing sounds good - when are you testing?

@babybears25 sending hugs :hugs:

@Suggerhoney sending hugs :hugs:, you may implant later this cycle so you aren’t necessarily out yet - hcg would be influenced but when you implant

@sallyhansen76 sorry about the bfn

@Deethehippy yay for positive OPKs good luck

@Charlotte01x i did my first Digi at 11dpo (on monday) and got 1-2. Doing my next tomorrow exactly a week later hoping it will show 2-3 :)

AFM I’m super nervous as I have my first of my beta HCG blood tests I know my pregnancy tests seem to show everything going in the right direction it still makes me super nervous especially as I won’t know if they double until Thursday!

Oh and mums who have a few children when did you start leaking with your next pregnancies. I took my bra off early and one side had a tiny wet patch as of I’d leaked fluid from my nipples surely it’s too early for that!


----------



## Charlotte01x

MadamRose said:


> @ciz fingers crossed it was implantation
> Ooo! Let me know you get on. I'm the same, my tests are getting visably darker however I convince myself that I'm gonna start bleeding everyday!
> @MinnieMcMoose sorry about af
> 
> @Teafor2 good luck timing sounds good - when are you testing?
> 
> @babybears25 sending hugs :hugs:
> 
> @Suggerhoney sending hugs :hugs:, you may implant later this cycle so you aren’t necessarily out yet - hcg would be influenced but when you implant
> 
> @sallyhansen76 sorry about the bfn
> 
> @Deethehippy yay for positive OPKs good luck
> 
> @Charlotte01x i did my first Digi at 11dpo (on monday) and got 1-2. Doing my next tomorrow exactly a week later hoping it will show 2-3 :)
> 
> AFM I’m super nervous as I have my first of my beta HCG blood tests I know my pregnancy tests seem to show everything going in the right direction it still makes me super nervous especially as I won’t know if they double until Thursday!


----------



## Deethehippy

I got 2-3 at 13DPO with my last pregnancy but it was twins!


----------



## MadamRose

Deethehippy said:


> I got 2-3 at 13DPO with my last pregnancy but it was twins!

Did you have any signs etc that you were expecting twins except early digi tests? How many weeks were you when you found out?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

loeylo said:


> Would these tests worry you? Cd 11 today, bottom one is today. My cycle SHOULD be 28 days but last month was crazy.
> View attachment 1092167

Wouldn’t worry. Ovulation tests don’t necessarily darken slowly... they can be blank and go positive really quickly!


----------



## MadamRose

@loeylo my tests used to go from almost blank to positive in around 24 hours so they wouldn’t bother me personally


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rach87 said:


> Sorry to the af’s and the bfn’s.
> 
> I can attempt to start a January thread unless someone else wanted to? - have never started a thread before so any advice is welcomed.
> 
> CD12 had some great cm these last 2 days - dtd the last 3 nights. Hubby works tonight(firefighter) but will again monday night. Feeling optimistic. Its our first real month trying for #3. Last month we started trying mid cycle probably just after I O’d.

Cm sounds really promising for good timing :thumbup:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

MrsKatie said:


> Oh and @Reiko_ctu i took vitex daily, never took breaks from it, even took it until 15 weeks (midwife approved).

So good to hear!


----------



## Lozb

Another thing noticed today cn isn’t normally watery and then ewcm. Jst had some ewcm this evening. Since O felt like so wet down there. Had no thick cream cm like I normally do. hoping this is a good sign.


----------



## loeylo

Thank you so much ladies! This is the first month that the stars have aligned in terms of working patterns and our fertile window. Now I’m just worried that my cycle wasn’t just out of whack because of my chemical pregnancy. I guess we will see if they go positive in the next week or so - we both finish up work on Tuesday and I’m due to ovulate on Thursday!


----------



## Deethehippy

MadamRose said:


> Did you have any signs etc that you were expecting twins except early digi tests? How many weeks were you when you found out?

The digi didn't tip me off..I was clueless to be honest. Had a small bleed at 8 weeks and thought I was having another MC so was booked for a scan. Got there and refused to look at the screen because I was so sure it was a loss and the sonographer asked if I had twins in the family...I was mad because I thought what stupid smalltalk when I am miscarrying. She told me to look at the screen and said pointing 'this is one heartbeat and this is the other' I've never been so shocked in my life!


----------



## MadamRose

Deethehippy said:


> The digi didn't tip me off..I was clueless to be honest. Had a small bleed at 8 weeks and thought I was having another MC so was booked for a scan. Got there and refused to look at the screen because I was so sure it was a loss and the sonographer asked if I had twins in the family...I was mad because I thought what stupid smalltalk when I am miscarrying. She told me to look at the screen and said pointing 'this is one heartbeat and this is the other' I've never been so shocked in my life! :)

Wow I bet. Especially if you had no idea - were you symptoms or anything worse than with your other pregnancies?


----------



## Deethehippy

MadamRose said:


> Wow I bet. Especially if you had no idea - were you symptoms or anything worse than with your other pregnancies?

Sickness was worse once it got going after the scan and my womb felt huge even at 12 weeks..I was walking around feeling like I was more like 20 odd weeks with a huge balloon in my tummy. Other than that not really though.


----------



## MadamRose

Deethehippy said:


> Sickness was worse once it got going after the scan and my womb felt huge even at 12 weeks..I was walking around feeling like I was more like 20 odd weeks with a huge balloon in my tummy. Other than that not really though.

That really is crazy I always thought it’d feel really different carrying two compared to 1. My TA at work is a stick and somehow carried triplets!


----------



## KatVM

AF hit last week so I’m out for December!


----------



## Teafor2

@MadamRose af is due either New Year’s Eve or New Year’s Day, so I’ll test on the 31st. Don’t want to be drinking if I’m pregnant. Congratulations on your bfp! I hope it’s a sticky one. It sounds like it’s going to be!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Lozb said:


> Another thing noticed today cn isn’t normally watery and then ewcm. Jst had some ewcm this evening. Since O felt like so wet down there. Had no thick cream cm like I normally do. hoping this is a good sign.


Good luck I've had egg White cm in the 2ww b4 but wasn't pregnant it happened a few days b4 AF was due. Doesn't happen every cycle but just one or two. But I hope its a good sign for you. 

@MadamRose 
No im out hon. I have no cramps or anything now and cm is dry, I literally cudnt feel less pregnant if I tried. Besides implantation after 10dpo normally ends in loss and I always implant at 7 to 8dpo.
7dpo looks like implantation on my chart and had major cramps that day and sore boobs but then it all vanished. 
And nothing since but my temp is so high which I really don't understand why its so high if I'm not pregnant. 
It is only ever that high when pregnant. 
So I'm very confused. 
I've been crying today and absolutely gutted im not getting my Christmas miracle I wanted it so bad but then I've wanted it every month since Feb and it still hasn't happened. 
Feel like my Christmas is ruined now and going to be on AF on boxing day which is just shit.


----------



## Bevziibubble

KatVM said:


> AF hit last week so I’m out for December!

 I'm sorry AF arrived :(


----------



## MadamRose

@KatVM sorry AF arrived

@Suggerhoney l’m so sorry hunni sending you massive massive hugs :hugs:


----------



## Jessylou4

I’m either 11 or 14DPO and BFN
Not a single symptom like in previous months with my chemicals. 
Cycle number 15 done :(
Going to stop the progesterone now and have my period. Not sure how much longer I can keep this up :-( fell pregnant with my son the first month we tried and had absolutely no complications. I just don’t understand what’s happening.

Congratulations to all the BFPs so far. What a perfect Christmas miracle for you all and I have everything crossed for those of you who are yet to test. Lots of love and Christmas wishes xxx


----------



## Deethehippy

Jessylou4 said:


> I’m either 11 or 14DPO and BFN
> Not a single symptom like in previous months with my chemicals.
> Cycle number 15 done :(
> Going to stop the progesterone now and have my period. Not sure how much longer I can keep this up :-( fell pregnant with my son the first month we tried and had absolutely no complications. I just don’t understand what’s happening.
> 
> Congratulations to all the BFPs so far. What a perfect Christmas miracle for you all and I have everything crossed for those of you who are yet to test. Lots of love and Christmas wishes xxx

I’m really sorry. I hope that you get a new year miracle instead....don’t give up!


----------



## Teafor2

@Suggerhoney I’m sorry you’re feeling so low this cycle :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Jessylou4 said:


> I’m either 11 or 14DPO and BFN
> Not a single symptom like in previous months with my chemicals.
> Cycle number 15 done :(
> Going to stop the progesterone now and have my period. Not sure how much longer I can keep this up :-( fell pregnant with my son the first month we tried and had absolutely no complications. I just don’t understand what’s happening.
> 
> Congratulations to all the BFPs so far. What a perfect Christmas miracle for you all and I have everything crossed for those of you who are yet to test. Lots of love and Christmas wishes xxx

:hugs:


----------



## Charlotte01x

Tested again today with a cheapie and it's darker I think I'm gonna test with my last frer Tuesday and then see if my cb digi goes upto 2-3 then I'm gonna stop testing. I've booked an early scan for after Christmas when I'm 6+5 weeks, so excited! Sorry about the bfns this morning, sending lots of baby dust :dust:


----------



## Fuchsia1412

@Bevziibubble thank you :o :xmas22:

@Deethehippy your OPKs are blazing!!! Good luck... hope you've fitted in some babymakintime. For the past week I've just been presenting myself like some sort of cat in heat and just being like ...come on, I need the deposit babe.\\:D/:bunny:

@Rach87 I feel like I can't 'waste' a per at the moment without testing with SOMETHING... That's why I've got so many cheapie OPKs. Can't remember the last time time I weed down the loo and not in a jug.:tease:

@Suggerhoney really really sorry to hear you're so down and about the bfn. 

@MadamRose thanks for putting me down for the 24th!
Really confusingly though... Yesterday i did my usual pointless OPK test and it was really really positive?? Whaaaattt....all day. Then this morning, fmu... Strong positive again. I feel so confused now....I don't feel like it's ovulation time in other ways?!?


----------



## Suggerhoney

11dpo and another BFN.
How cruel to have such promising symptoms for them to just disappear I hate TTC it absolutely sucks.
Broken out in spots classic sign AF will be here in a few days.
So fed up with this constant heartbreak. We tried so hard this cycle im so gutted.
Its really starting to feel like it's never going to happen and I just feel empty.
And sad.
Definitely not temping next cycle.
Maybe mecca root causes a rise in progesterone and hence the symptoms and high temps, I really don't know.
I still want to take it in hope I don't have any more losses but feel like we did all we cud and then some this cycle and im still not pregnant.

Waiting for these other bloodtests and scan is agonising im terrified im going to get bad news and be told my Overion reserve is shit.
I know I'm ovulating every month and have a regular cycle but what if every egg i have left is shit or there is something wrong with DH.
I just want my rainbow so much and it breaks my heart when I think how far I wud be in my pregnancy now. 

I wud of been due next month with my first loss and the other 2 losses I wud of been due in march and April and the last loss in October I wud be having my 13 week scan around now its just heartbreaking. 

I think I will have to step away from here as much as I love all u ladies to bits its just to difficult for me to be here right now. 
Sorry. 
I mite feel better when AF gets here and I get further in the new cycle and I mite pop on if I feel like it. 

I wish u all a very merry Christmas. 

To everyone else that is out big hugs I know it absolutely sucks. 

And good luck to those about to test im sure there will be loads more BFPs over the next few days 
Just gutted it won't be me:sad1:


----------



## ciz

Think I’m out 12dpo and not even a tiny hint of pink. Will update when AF shows it’s face.


----------



## Deethehippy

Fuchsia1412 said:


> @Bevziibubble thank you :o :xmas22:
> 
> @Deethehippy your OPKs are blazing!!! Good luck... hope you've fitted in some babymakintime. For the past week I've just been presenting myself like some sort of cat in heat and just being like ...come on, I need the deposit babe.\\:D/:bunny:
> 
> @Rach87 I feel like I can't 'waste' a per at the moment without testing with SOMETHING... That's why I've got so many cheapie OPKs. Can't remember the last time time I weed down the loo and not in a jug.:tease:
> 
> @Suggerhoney really really sorry to hear you're so down and about the bfn.
> 
> @MadamRose thanks for putting me down for the 24th!
> Really confusingly though... Yesterday i did my usual pointless OPK test and it was really really positive?? Whaaaattt....all day. Then this morning, fmu... Strong positive again. I feel so confused now....I don't feel like it's ovulation time in other ways?!?

Aw thank you so much..I’m like crazy obsessed when I know I’m fertile too. I’m like ‘shall we get an early night?’ And then I’m covering myself in nice perfumes. OH probably thinks I’m crazy! We did BD last night and my temps up this morning so think I’m into the TWW!! 
Sorry you are having some confusion. Good luck when you test on the 24th and I hope the weird OPK could be a good sign!


----------



## ciz

Suggerhoney said:


> 11dpo and another BFN.
> How cruel to have such promising symptoms for them to just disappear I hate TTC it absolutely sucks.
> Broken out in spots classic sign AF will be here in a few days.
> So fed up with this constant heartbreak. We tried so hard this cycle im so gutted.
> Its really starting to feel like it's never going to happen and I just feel empty.
> And sad.
> Definitely not temping next cycle.
> Maybe mecca root causes a rise in progesterone and hence the symptoms and high temps, I really don't know.
> I still want to take it in hope I don't have any more losses but feel like we did all we cud and then some this cycle and im still not pregnant.
> 
> Waiting for these other bloodtests and scan is agonising im terrified im going to get bad news and be told my Overion reserve is shit.
> I know I'm ovulating every month and have a regular cycle but what if every egg i have left is shit or there is something wrong with DH.
> I just want my rainbow so much and it breaks my heart when I think how far I wud be in my pregnancy now.
> 
> I wud of been due next month with my first loss and the other 2 losses I wud of been due in march and April and the last loss in October I wud be having my 13 week scan around now its just heartbreaking.
> 
> I think I will have to step away from here as much as I love all u ladies to bits its just to difficult for me to be here right now.
> Sorry.
> I mite feel better when AF gets here and I get further in the new cycle and I mite pop on if I feel like it.
> 
> I wish u all a very merry Christmas.
> 
> To everyone else that is out big hugs I know it absolutely sucks.
> 
> And good luck to those about to test im sure there will be loads more BFPs over the next few days
> Just gutted it won't be me:sad1:

:hugs:Take some time lovely enjoy the festivities, yummy food, drinks. I am so sorry your going through this, but I hope i see you here again. Merry Christmas to you too lovely xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Sugger - I’m so gutted for you hun, I really am. That disappointment of BFN’s and knowing your out Is so horrible..makes me feel all empty inside each month when it happens to me. Hoping so badly that 2021 new year brings you your rainbow. :hugs:

Ciz - I’m so sorry, wishing you every success in January :hugs:


----------



## ciz

Deethehippy said:


> Sugger - I’m so gutted for you hun, I really am. That disappointment of BFN’s and knowing your out Is so horrible..makes me feel all empty inside each month when it happens to me. Hoping so badly that 2021 new year brings you your rainbow. :hugs:
> 
> Ciz - I’m so sorry, wishing you every success in January :hugs:

Thanks lovely but it’ll be feb for me unfortunately my cycles are 42days ](*,) so tail end of January


----------



## Deethehippy

ciz said:


> Thanks lovely but it’ll be feb for me unfortunately my cycles are 42days ](*,) so tail end of January

Ahh ok..well hopefully January's babydancing will be successful


----------



## Fuchsia1412

I tried to upload a pic of yesterday and today's OPKs, but the file is too large... Yesterday's we're really dark all day, and today fmu and smu are even darker...properly blazing positive I think...


----------



## wrapunzel

I reaaaaally want to test!!!!! Aaaaahhhhhhh lol I said I’d wait until my period is due which is only 6 days away but that feels like forever right now lol.


----------



## lornapj83

I’m 11dpo got a wave of nausea this morning and had back pains yesterday I’ve had milky cm which I never get so I thought I’d test but nothing :( think I might be out this month but I’m due Christmas Eve so I think I’ll test tomorrow and Wednesday and if still negative I’ll wait for af to read her head, congratulations on everyone’s bfp and I’m so sorry for the bfn and af that’s happening, ttc is so hard emotionally


----------



## Deethehippy

Fuchsia1412 said:


> I tried to upload a pic of yesterday and today's OPKs, but the file is too large... Yesterday's we're really dark all day, and today fmu and smu are even darker...properly blazing positive I think...

You should be able to change the size of the file by editing and cropping it or selecting file size when you select the picture from an iphone?


----------



## Lozb

Fuchsia1412 said:


> I tried to upload a pic of yesterday and today's OPKs, but the file is too large... Yesterday's we're really dark all day, and today fmu and smu are even darker...properly blazing positive I think...

I always jst go onto picture on my phone and edit and crop it abit and it goes on


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney i don’t even know what to say. Sending massive hugs. Do you think NTNP might help you at all?

@ciz sorry for the bfn 

@Fuchsia1412 i always take a pic then screenshot the pic as it reduces the size.

@wrapunzel how many DPO are you ? I got my BFP at 8dpo after telling myself I’d wait.

@lornapj83 sounds like good sign

AFM I got my 2-3 today on my digi at 18DPO acweek after my 1-2 on my digi. Had my HCG beta bloods done today (get results of these tomorrow) then I get my next done on Wednesday (results Thursday so will know Christmas Eve if all looks good)


----------



## sallyhansen76

BFN this morning. POsted in my testing thread for those who want squint. Testing thread December for later use.

Feeling like i should wait till AF now. 

@ciz Darn, i was really hoping that test would be clearer for you this morning! 
@MadamRose Wonderful digi!! Amazing!
@Lozb those sounds like amazing signs! 
@wrapunzel Hang in there. Wont be long now! (Im terrible at holding out...i started at 5dpo..so I'm acutally no help HAHA) 
@Suggerhoney Sending lots of prayers. xx


----------



## Charlotte01x

MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney i don’t even know what to say. Sending massive hugs. Do you think NTNP might help you at all?
> 
> @ciz sorry for the bfn
> 
> @Fuchsia1412 i always take a pic then screenshot the pic as it reduces the size.
> 
> @wrapunzel how many DPO are you ? I got my BFP at 8dpo after telling myself I’d wait.
> 
> @lornapj83 sounds like good sign
> 
> AFM I got my 2-3 today on my digi at 18DPO acweek after my 1-2 on my digi. Had my HCG beta bloods done today (get results of these tomorrow) then I get my next done on Wednesday (results Thursday so will know Christmas Eve if all looks good)
> 
> View attachment 1092209

Yayyy! So glad you got you're 2-3! I'm gonna test Tuesday again x


----------



## J_and_D

Congrats to the new BFP!

Welcome to the new ladies!

Sorry for the gals the AF showed. Fx for next month!


----------



## Suggerhoney

ciz said:


> :hugs:Take some time lovely enjoy the festivities, yummy food, drinks. I am so sorry your going through this, but I hope i see you here again. Merry Christmas to you too lovely xxx


Thanks sweetie just brought lots of wine and bucks fiz so plenty of drinks over Christmas will hopefully mask out my disappointment. 
I will be in the January testing group hon just need to take a step back get AF here and see how I feel. It really is so disappointing. 
Hope January brings us both luck. 
Have a lovely Christmas hon im so sorry ure out to it really does suck. Hugs


----------



## Suggerhoney

sallyhansen76 said:


> BFN this morning. POsted in my testing thread for those who want squint. Testing thread December for later use.
> 
> Feeling like i should wait till AF now.
> 
> @ciz Darn, i was really hoping that test would be clearer for you this morning!
> @MadamRose Wonderful digi!! Amazing!
> @Lozb those sounds like amazing signs!
> @wrapunzel Hang in there. Wont be long now! (Im terrible at holding out...i started at 5dpo..so I'm acutally no help HAHA)
> @Suggerhoney Sending lots of prayers. xx



Thanks hon prayers definitely needed. And much appreciated. Praying jan will be my month


----------



## Suggerhoney

Deethehippy said:


> Sugger - I’m so gutted for you hun, I really am. That disappointment of BFN’s and knowing your out Is so horrible..makes me feel all empty inside each month when it happens to me. Hoping so badly that 2021 new year brings you your rainbow. :hugs:
> 
> Ciz - I’m so sorry, wishing you every success in January :hugs:



Thanks Dee love ya hon.


@MadamRose I don't have time for that at 41 I just have to keep trying and hoping don't I, but I hate the BFNs and knowing ure out and waiting for AF and to ovulate again its just a never ending visous circle.

Really hope u have a sticky bean in there good luck with ure pregnancy and to the other BFP ladies.


To all u other ladies that are out and waiting for the dreaded witch sending u all massive hugs.


----------



## ciz

Here we go rollercoaster on these blumming tests. Sorry ladies Keeping on with squinting tests.


----------



## Charlotte01x

ciz said:


> View attachment 1092213
> View attachment 1092214
> 
> Here we go rollercoaster on these blumming tests. Sorry ladies Keeping on with squinting tests.

Sorry not seeing anything on these. How many dpo? X


----------



## loeylo

ciz said:


> View attachment 1092213
> View attachment 1092214
> 
> Here we go rollercoaster on these blumming tests. Sorry ladies Keeping on with squinting tests.

I think I see something on both!


----------



## Deethehippy

ciz said:


> View attachment 1092213
> View attachment 1092214
> 
> Here we go rollercoaster on these blumming tests. Sorry ladies Keeping on with squinting tests.

I can see a line on the FRER, I hope it gets darker for you.


----------



## ciz

@Charlotte01x 12dpo I believe. 

just found my sons test pics. Giving me a little hope and hope it helps others for later bfps :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

@ciz I see something on BOTH those tests!!!!

@Charlotte01x OMG thank you for that. I love hearing success stories with later BFP right now. 
Everything inside me is screaming this is it. I just feel off. Have a weird taste in my mouth. Symptoms I had with my son. Including shooting pains right in the lady bits. I dont think I ever had that with AF. But keep geting a darn BFN!


----------



## MadamRose

@ciz I definitely see something on the FRER and I think I see something on the other one.


----------



## loeylo

Top is today, bottom is yesterday!


----------



## loeylo

loeylo said:


> Top is today, bottom is yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 1092223

It went sideways but the darker one is today and the plain white one is yesterday


----------



## sallyhansen76

@loeylo Excellent looks good! No stress about the blank LH ones. Everything seems just fine! Start to BD ;)


----------



## JessaBear36

ciz said:


> View attachment 1092213
> View attachment 1092214
> 
> Here we go rollercoaster on these blumming tests. Sorry ladies Keeping on with squinting tests.

I can see faint lines on both tests GL


----------



## Bittersweet

9dpo metallic taste this am not sure if it was a cut on gum or taste as I couldn’t feel any cuts and boobs still very sore


----------



## MadamRose

@loeylo getting close definitely time to start baby dancing

@Bittersweet if I was you I’d be tempted to test with a FRER tomorrow at 10DPO!


----------



## loeylo

sallyhansen76 said:


> @loeylo Excellent looks good! No stress about the blank LH ones. Everything seems just fine! Start to BD ;)

I guess I’ve just been doing pregnancy tests for 10+ years but this is the first time with opk. 
Sadly my fiancé had too much to drink on Saturday (his first drink in 6 months!) so yesterday was a no go, as was today BUT I’m hoping to convince him later. He doesn’t want to know when I’m ovulating or anything.


----------



## Bittersweet

Bittersweet said:


> 9dpo metallic taste this am not sure if it was a cut on gum or taste as I couldn’t feel any cuts and boobs still very sore

With my son I was 10dpo and bfn didn’t get BFP until 14dpo so I’m too anxious


----------



## wrapunzel

@MadamRose congrats on your BFP!!! I don’t temp but I had my usual ovulation symptoms on the tenth so I am 11dpo now. Had a bfn @ 11dpo for my last pregnancy

@sallyhansen76 lol!!!! I don’t have a test in the house right now, so that makes it easier not to cave.


----------



## sallyhansen76

@wrapunzel God this morning after my BFN i was tempted to throw away the ones I have to force myself to wait until AF arrives. 

...But alas I ve no willpower and they are still sitting there. HAHAHAHAHA 

@Bittersweet Oh another late BFP. That sounds promising. MEtallic taste usually sounds like a good sign. Hope it means a BFP this round for you!


----------



## sallyhansen76

loeylo said:


> I guess I’ve just been doing pregnancy tests for 10+ years but this is the first time with opk.
> Sadly my fiancé had too much to drink on Saturday (his first drink in 6 months!) so yesterday was a no go, as was today BUT I’m hoping to convince him later. He doesn’t want to know when I’m ovulating or anything.

Hahaha Yeah I get that. Dont worry about missing out this weekend, your surge is starting now. Set the mood tonight ;) Good Luck


----------



## MadamRose

You have better will power than me


----------



## Lozb

Praying tonight af doesn’t come tomorrow. Wud be over moon with a BFP but also jst as happy with a longer LP. Still come mild cramps, sore breasts and sensitive nipples. I do feel like af is coming tho sadly.


----------



## Bittersweet

sallyhansen76 said:


> @wrapunzel God this morning after my BFN i was tempted to throw away the ones I have to force myself to wait until AF arrives.
> 
> ...But alas I ve no willpower and they are still sitting there. HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> @Bittersweet Oh another late BFP. That sounds promising. MEtallic taste usually sounds like a good sign. Hope it means a BFP this round for you!

Thank you. I hope so too it would be amazing to find out xmas eve and I planned on putting the test if I were lucky in his daddy card and put from our son and bump


----------



## loeylo

sallyhansen76 said:


> Hahaha Yeah I get that. Dont worry about missing out this weekend, your surge is starting now. Set the mood tonight ;) Good Luck

Thank you! “I accidentally” has some wine tonight so might wait until tomorrow had an open bottle in the fridge and don’t want to drink much in the tww so ... needs must!


----------



## Rach87

@ciz I definitely see a faint pink line on the frer! Shadow is catching my eye on the cheapy too!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

ciz said:


> View attachment 1092213
> View attachment 1092214
> 
> Here we go rollercoaster on these blumming tests. Sorry ladies Keeping on with squinting tests.

Yeah I can see something on both


----------



## Rach87

To everyone who feels out when they dont get a blazing bfp at 8dpo....I was TEN days late for af before I got a faint positive for my daughter. Dont count yourselves out until af shows. Also there are sooooo many women who have less pregnancy symptoms when they actually are pregnant as opposed to pms!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

loeylo said:


> I guess I’ve just been doing pregnancy tests for 10+ years but this is the first time with opk.
> Sadly my fiancé had too much to drink on Saturday (his first drink in 6 months!) so yesterday was a no go, as was today BUT I’m hoping to convince him later. He doesn’t want to know when I’m ovulating or anything.

Do you have to convince him? I always just say “do you want to have sex?” And the answer is always yes XD


----------



## ciz

Thanks ladies. Let’s see what the morning brings :)


----------



## lornapj83

Hey ladies which one is better I’ve never seen the rapid results one before thank you


----------



## Reiko_ctu

lornapj83 said:


> Hey ladies which one is better I’ve never seen the rapid results one before thank you
> 
> View attachment 1092234

No don’t get the rapid results! Only works the day of missed period. Get the early detection!!


----------



## MadamRose

Are detection for sure that’s what I used when I tested at 8dpo


----------



## lornapj83

Reiko_ctu said:


> No don’t get the rapid results! Only works the day of missed period. Get the early detection!!

Thank you I’ve never even seen that one before lol


----------



## ciz

lornapj83 said:


> Thank you I’ve never even seen that one before lol

Agree don’t get rapid :)


----------



## loeylo

Reiko_ctu said:


> Do you have to convince him? I always just say “do you want to have sex?” And the answer is always yes XD

Yeah I do
I’m normally the one with the higher drive. Being on antidepressants really impacted him. He’s not on them now mind you.

in all fairness I don’t exactly make myself appealing, it’s all long sleeved thermal jammies around here


----------



## Rach87

@loeylo hahaha sweatpants are life!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

loeylo said:


> Yeah I do
> I’m normally the one with the higher drive. Being on antidepressants really impacted him. He’s not on them now mind you.
> 
> in all fairness I don’t exactly make myself appealing, it’s all long sleeved thermal jammies around here

Yeah my DH was on anti-depressants for a lot of years... thankfully it hasn't left any symptoms now that he's off them. I'm lower drive over here so whenever I'm up for it he jumps lol!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rach87 said:


> @loeylo hahaha sweatpants are life!

During this pandemic I'm wondering why I don't own any sweats lol!


----------



## Charlotte01x

Feeling really dissapointed this morning, my frers which are 48 hours apart don't look much darker and my digital still 1-2 don't feel confident about this pregnancy anymore.. First pic is the one I took this morning, 2nd is the test I took 48 hrs ago but not dry and 3rd is them both together now


----------



## MadamRose

@Charlotte01x the FRER looks really good it could be you just don’t have quite enough hcg in your body to trigger to 2-3 yet. How many DPO are you? I wanted until 18DPO so very close to 3 weeks from ovulation to do my 2nd digi


----------



## Charlotte01x

MadamRose said:


> @Charlotte01x the FRER looks really good it could be you just don’t have quite enough hcg in your body to trigger to 2-3 yet. How many DPO are you? I wanted until 18DPO so very close to 3 weeks from ovulation to do my 2nd digi

Yeah maybe I just really expected it to come up considering how dark my line is and I'm only 14dpo I think, I would be due my period today


----------



## MadamRose

Charlotte01x said:


> Yeah maybe I just really expected it to come up considering how dark my line is and I'm only 14dpo I think, I would be due my period today

Probably just a tiny bit early for you to show 2-3 maybe try again in a few days if you have more. If you are really worried the only thing you can do is ask for beta hcg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Your lines look great!


----------



## Bittersweet

So I woke at 6am this morning but I lay in bed and took my temp once I got up at 7. 35.9 degrees it was 36.4 post ov so looking like I’m out this month 
Sore boobs started to go as well. Headache still there and cramps but AF type. So fustrating it’s been 8 months :(i


----------



## Deethehippy

Bittersweet said:


> So I woke at 6am this morning but I lay in bed and took my temp once I got up at 7. 35.9 degrees it was 36.4 post ov so looking like I’m out this month
> Sore boobs started to go as well. Headache still there and cramps but AF type. So fustrating it’s been 8 months :(i

Temps are not accurate if you’ve been awake for a bit. You must take after sleeping right away. This morning I lay awake for an hour Plus got up to pee and my temp was 36.35. I went back to sleep for over an hour and retook it and it was 36.8.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet i would say today’s temp isn’t accurate you should take as soon as you wake up.


----------



## Lozb

10dpo no af this morning looks like a BFN I am sure. Put pad on jst incase as she might come today like last month or I have managed to extend LP. She normally starts in morning sometime. Boobs are still sore, I think nipples might look slightly dark but I cud be pulling at nothing.


----------



## Bittersweet

Thanks ladies that’s reassuring I guess the symptoms going as well had thrown me


----------



## MadamRose

@Lozb I don’t see anything but definitely not out yet! 

@Bittersweet I think in early stages symptoms go up and down.

My beta hcg results yesterday were 1521. Doctor says she would like at least a 63% increase when I have my second lot draw tomorrow. I think for 18DPO 1521 seems pretty good


----------



## Charlotte01x

MadamRose said:


> @Lozb I don’t see anything but definitely not out yet!
> 
> @Bittersweet I think in early stages symptoms go up and down.
> 
> My beta hcg results yesterday were 1521. Doctor says she would like at least a 63% increase when I have my second lot draw tomorrow. I think for 18DPO 1521 seems pretty good

That's a really good number!


----------



## Lozb

MadamRose said:


> @Lozb I don’t see anything but definitely not out yet!
> 
> @Bittersweet I think in early stages symptoms go up and down.
> 
> My beta hcg results yesterday were 1521. Doctor says she would like at least a 63% increase when I have my second lot draw tomorrow. I think for 18DPO 1521 seems pretty good

seems like great numbers to me. Guessing with my son I got a BFP about 11/12 dpo and it was only jst noticeable on a IC. Getting the dogs out to the fields abs woods later so distract me.


----------



## MadamRose

Lozb said:


> seems like great numbers to me. Guessing with my son I got a BFP about 11/12 dpo and it was only jst noticeable on a IC. Getting the dogs out to the fields abs woods later so distract me.

I need to stop googling it Huggies website seemed to suggest it’s super high for 18DPO other website put it firmly in the average section


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great numbers :)


----------



## elencor

8 dpo and BFN
I thought I saw a very very very faint line but it disappeared, I guess it was my imagination but I'm going to upload it in case you see something lol. I know it's early but can't wait to know for sure...


----------



## Bittersweet

Great numbers!


----------



## Bittersweet

MadamRose said:


> @Lozb I don’t see anything but definitely not out yet!
> 
> @Bittersweet I think in early stages symptoms go up and down.
> 
> My beta hcg results yesterday were 1521. Doctor says she would like at least a 63% increase when I have my second lot draw tomorrow. I think for 18DPO 1521 seems pretty good

Probably I can’t really remember by early symptoms other than feeling very light headed


----------



## MadamRose

@elencor i can’t see anything but definitely very early stages yet


----------



## Lozb

Omg I hope I ain’t imagining this, sickness the last hour (same daily sickness I felt with my son). Hot flushes, boobs are some what more painful and itchy. I mean it cud all be in my head because I was expecting to come on today or it cud jst be coz my LP is longer this month (finally).


----------



## MadamRose

@Lozb sounds like a good sign


----------



## Lozb

MadamRose said:


> @Lozb sounds like a good sign

I really hope it is. I won’t be off the loo all day. Already been to check about 5 times since getting up just over 2 hours ago. I have a pad on and keep thinking i cn feel it. I cud be a reaction to the Maca root and increasing pms. I didn’t have massive noticeable symptoms with my son. I actually dnt know why I tested when I did. Will update later if still no AF. I only have IC in the house and some Tesco own brand. At work next two days and it’s nearly Xmas. I dnt want to be upset about it over Xmas.


----------



## ciz

last test now, not massively convinced, but small hope So waiting for af will either arrive tomorrow or possibly Thursday :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it. Good luck!


----------



## Lozb

I have drove myself nuts now lol. Dne my Tesco brand ones and they blue dye. ](*,) Obv there had to be a slight line but it’s probs an evap I keep telling myself otherwise IC wud have a slight line too surely if it was a BFP


----------



## MadamRose

@ciz i see it 

@Lozb id go to boots or somewhere and get a FRER if you can


----------



## Lozb

I might have to. Are blue dye really that bad. It was fmu as well because I saved it


----------



## ciz

Lozb said:


> I might have to. Are blue dye really that bad. It was fmu as well because I saved it
> 
> View attachment 1092257

That’s quite a line. Hopefully it’s a true bfp. Everything crossed for you lovely


----------



## Lozb

ciz said:


> That’s quite a line. Hopefully it’s a true bfp. Everything crossed for you lovely

bloody DH says he can’t see it. I was like r u blind.


----------



## ciz

Lozb said:


> bloody DH says he can’t see it. I was like r u blind.

Lol they never see it, my husbands the same I don’t bother showing him them anymore


----------



## Lozb

ciz said:


> Lol they never see it, my husbands the same I don’t bother showing him them anymore

lol he was stressing his phone isn’t working (working from home so it needs to) I was like I am stressing over these lines so chill lol.


----------



## wrapunzel

I’ve never bought a blue dye test and I never will! Seen way too many mamas sad over a false BFP from them. 

as for me I am now 5 days from my period being due. No tests in the house. Was super tempted to ask the hubs to grab one last night but I resisted!


----------



## MadamRose

@Lozb thats definitely a good line but I can’t ever trust blue dye tests unless they are clear blue. Definitely save urine and go abs get a FRER!

@wrapunzel how you are holding out I have no idea


----------



## sallyhansen76

@ charlotte that frer looks amazing!
I wouldn't worry that it isn't exactly double the darkness they aren't made to be super precis. I do see progression and that is Great.
@loeylo Hahaha I think most people in confinement are in jogging pants. You arent alone!
I have short hair and when I dont 'manage it' it is horrendous. hahaha our poor OH's. LOL.
@ciz I see that too! Those FRER's are frustrating! Hope that is the start of your BFP. I ve got everything crossed for you! 
@Lozb Wow that seems so clear on the blue dye test!! Looks great! Cant wait for your next test!!


I didn't test this morning. IM tooooo CHICKEN. My FRER yesterday was inconclusive. It feels like the whole space a line should have been was completely white *See pics in testing thread). Or like the line was blown out, which we can see better in the inverted version. BUT it was one of those 6 day sooner tests!! now im wondering if it was faulty now. YEsterday I had a weird taste in my mouth. But today is gone. I am though running to the bathroom more often. So who knows. Today 12dpo. Havent tested. Trying to hold out. 

@MadamRose those are great numbers!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Hi ladies! I keep trying to follow these testing threads but they move so fast haha

I need some eyes on this HPT please...

Rubbish photo I'm afraid - soon as I get close with the phone camera it jumps out of focus. I can see it IRL I think... but then you second guess yourself don't you? Haha


----------



## sallyhansen76

LoneWanderer said:


> Hi ladies! I keep trying to follow these testing threads but they move so fast haha
> 
> I need some eyes on this HPT please...
> 
> Rubbish photo I'm afraid - soon as I get close with the phone camera it jumps out of focus. I can see it IRL I think... but then you second guess yourself don't you? Haha
> 
> View attachment 1092258

Oh i see that! It looks just like mine when I had my son!!


----------



## ciz

LoneWanderer said:


> Hi ladies! I keep trying to follow these testing threads but they move so fast haha
> 
> I need some eyes on this HPT please...
> 
> Rubbish photo I'm afraid - soon as I get close with the phone camera it jumps out of focus. I can see it IRL I think... but then you second guess yourself don't you? Haha
> 
> View attachment 1092258

Yup I see that :)


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer i can see it just. Try putting it on a flat surface with a ring over it as it often helps to focus them


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something when I zoom in. Good luck :)


----------



## Deethehippy

I can see all your lines Lone, Ciz and Loz...I have everything crossed that they all get darker soon.

My boobs are sooo sore since O and lots of creamy CM. I also have twinges in lower tum. Obviously it can’t be a symptom at 2 DPO but I’m hoping it at least means a good dose of progesterone.


----------



## LoneWanderer

That ring tip worked great, cheers! Although now I see it even less on the pic... :shock:

:rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer I see it even better with the ring!


----------



## LoneWanderer

:shock::shock::shock:

Eeek. Haha


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it better with the ring too, the ring always helps the camera focus :D


----------



## lornapj83

12dpo and negative :( when I’ve been pregnant in the past it’s always been positive by now, anyone had previous pregnancies and showed positive at 10dpo or before,then days later on your next baby, I’ve definitely convinced myself I’m out


----------



## Deethehippy

I see it ok with the ring too :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

lornapj83 said:


> 12dpo and negative :( when I’ve been pregnant in the past it’s always been positive by now, anyone had previous pregnancies and showed positive at 10dpo or before,then days later on your next baby, I’ve definitely convinced myself I’m out

:hugs:


----------



## Lozb

I see it with the ring and without. I think I will wait to see if af comes tomorrow. If doesn’t I will get another test on way home from work for Thursday morning. I dnt wanna by a test and it be a waste.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@ciz i do see that and it’s clearer than the other ones were so it’s some sort of progression!?!

@Lozb ive only taken a blue test once to confirm I had no hcg after an Mc and it was definitely negative. So you can get negative tests on them :). Your symptoms sound really positive so I think if you did a frer you’d get a clear BFP!!


----------



## Lozb

Reiko_ctu said:


> @ciz i do see that and it’s clearer than the other ones were so it’s some sort of progression!?!
> 
> @Lozb ive only taken a blue test once to confirm I had no hcg after an Mc and it was definitely negative. So you can get negative tests on them :). Your symptoms sound really positive so I think if you did a frer you’d get a clear BFP!!

really scared. I boobs are even more sore this evening. I have managed to get my son to sleep at my mothers for the night so I can wrap.

anyone UK based know if Tesco or Asda sell frer? Be only shops open once I finish these presents.


----------



## Lozb

I have done blue dye tests before when trying for my son and never got a line at all


----------



## Deethehippy

Lozb said:


> really scared. I boobs are even more sore this evening. I have managed to get my son to sleep at my mothers for the night so I can wrap.
> 
> anyone UK based know if Tesco or Asda sell frer? Be only shops open once I finish these presents.

 Asda do :)


----------



## loeylo

The dry test is yesterday, wet one just now. Have I missed my peak?


----------



## MadamRose

@Lozb my Tesco sell frers 

@loeylo i don’t think you’ve missed it


----------



## Deethehippy

loeylo said:


> The dry test is yesterday, wet one just now. Have I missed my peak?
> 
> View attachment 1092271

I think your peak is now - make sure to get some babydancing in!


----------



## Rach87

@ciz @LoneWanderer @Lozb I see all those easily!! :dance: Cant wait to see next tests!


----------



## ciz

Ladies what does macca root do? I’ve seen a few mention they take it, just curious :)


----------



## MrsKatie

@Charlotte01x my FRERs never got darker than that, even at 5+ weeks. I never got that true dye stealer so many women get. Your line is awesome!


----------



## loeylo

Deethehippy said:


> I think your peak is now - make sure to get some babydancing in!

It isn’t quite as dark but it must be soon! I’m cd13. Have other signs of ovulation too. Df finishes work at 7.


----------



## loeylo

MadamRose said:


> @Lozb my Tesco sell frers
> 
> @loeylo i don’t think you’ve missed it

Thank you! Won’t make a difference anyway I guess. Don’t think I’m gonna use them once these run out tbh.


----------



## Deethehippy

loeylo said:


> It isn’t quite as dark but it must be soon! I’m cd13. Have other signs of ovulation too. Df finishes work at 7.

Yes sorry..I always hold my tests the other way round! Looks like it is soon though.


----------



## Charlotte01x

Super stressful day today, my sons been an absolute nightmare and to top it off I've got cramps right before I start work


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## loeylo

Deethehippy said:


> Yes sorry..I always hold my tests the other way round! Looks like it is soon though.

I think so! I guess it doesn’t make a difference whether I’m nearly peaking or just passed my peak. There is no man here so I’ll need to wait either way


----------



## Fuchsia1412

Oh so that's why people photograph with a ring! I thought they were pointing the relevant bit out for some reason haha.
Today was day 3 of positive OPKs, strongest tests yet with with fmu and smu... Then last test I did, I think possibly it was ever so slightly less positive. But as of late this afternoon, I've had increasing cramps. At first I was excited and thought- okay this is likely the actual ovulation! But then they got painful, and now they're really painful and they feel like AF cramps, and my lower abdomen feels really really tender and sore:-(
Feel like this is a bad sign and I'd be amazed if I didn't start bleeding in the next few hours or tomorrow.


----------



## loeylo

Fuchsia1412 said:


> Oh so that's why people photograph with a ring! I thought they were pointing the relevant bit out for some reason haha.
> Today was day 3 of positive OPKs, strongest tests yet with with fmu and smu... Then last test I did, I think possibly it was ever so slightly less positive. But as of late this afternoon, I've had increasing cramps. At first I was excited and thought- okay this is likely the actual ovulation! But then they got painful, and now they're really painful and they feel like AF cramps, and my lower abdomen feels really really tender and sore:-(
> Feel like this is a bad sign and I'd be amazed if I didn't start bleeding in the next few hours or tomorrow.

I get pretty bad ovulation pains some months. I don’t suppose you have ever had an ectopic pregnancy?


----------



## sallyhansen76

lornapj83 said:


> 12dpo and negative :( when I’ve been pregnant in the past it’s always been positive by now, anyone had previous pregnancies and showed positive at 10dpo or before,then days later on your next baby, I’ve definitely convinced myself I’m out

Lorna I've been pregnant a few times, I ve gotten my BFP 8dpo with a MC. 10DPO chemical pregnancy, 13dpo second trimester loss, and 9 dpo with my son.


----------



## MadamRose

@Charlotte01x try not to worry cramps are normal


----------



## Mum42crazy

Help all!!!!
I had a positive OPK on Friday and Saturday morning I didn't test for the rest of the day but did one on Sunday and it was very faint, I guessed I ovulated on Saturday... Now I am worried because I have spotting! It can be only one of three things 1) it's just a thing that has happened and not to worry about it. 2) I have ovulated late and my opk's where wrong and I've missed my chance now. 3) VERY early implantation bleed.

But I do have lower backache IDK what to think just scared the blood is O and I didn't catch it because the last time dtd was on Sunday night... Really upset that I might already be out


----------



## Lozb

I went shops for more wrapping paper and convinced myself not to waste my money yet. Will wait until tomorrow night. Jst took the other blue dye and it’s abit darker than the other. I Cnt see anything on IC


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Lozb Im super excited for you. Looks great!


----------



## Lozb

@sallyhansen76 getting really sore breasts tonight, and some cramping pulling from belly button. Hope I am gonna work tomorrow I dnt know, Cnt work in a hospital and keep going to the loo :(


----------



## Mum42crazy

Lozb said:


> I went shops for more wrapping paper and convinced myself not to waste my money yet. Will wait until tomorrow night. Jst took the other blue dye and it’s abit darker than the other. I Cnt see anything on IC
> 
> View attachment 1092276
> View attachment 1092277
> View attachment 1092278

looks good!!!!!! yeah!!!!!


----------



## wrapunzel

I’ve started to have my usual PMS (TMI!!!) loose stools. But I know that’s not necessarily a sign I’m not pregnant. Cervix high and closed, but again I’ve felt it that way literally an hour before I start bleeding, it drops and opens very last minute for me!

12 day fp and 16 day lp kinda sucks. The 2W&2DW 

is there another thread I should be in since I haven’t actually tested yet?


----------



## sallyhansen76

12dpo and tested (i,ve no willpower)....ic....BFN. 

....CRAP. 

AF expected to rear her ugly head now im guessing. I have no symptoms. So not holding much hope. 

Not sure I'll even have the chance to try again as this month was a fluke. OH doesn't really want to try he is content with what we have......
If I'm out....I'm out for good. Won't be back testing. :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## LoneWanderer

I've only got a couple of tests left in, and I am planning to do one xmas morning, if its still looking + I will hide it in the tree or something as a surprise for OH. So now I have to hold off doing one either tomorrow or Thursday! AF is due Friday, though I'm not expecting her now obvs.

:rofl:

With my first, not even kidding, I did 26 tests after the first.
Even after two scans and a bump appearing I did not believe it.
It'll be a while before this one sinks in too I guess.


----------



## Bevziibubble

sallyhansen76 said:


> 12dpo and tested (i,ve no willpower)....ic....BFN.
> 
> ....CRAP.
> 
> AF expected to rear her ugly head now im guessing. I have no symptoms. So not holding much hope.
> 
> Not sure I'll even have the chance to try again as this month was a fluke. OH doesn't really want to try he is content with what we have......
> If I'm out....I'm out for good. Won't be back testing. :cry::cry::cry:

 I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Bittersweet

10dpo today for me
Creamy cm
Headache still hovering 
Boobs still sore
Cramps 
Blue dark veins on boobs 
A little bit of nausea 
now I defo think I’m out 
These can be my pms symptoms expect the lingering sore boobs I’ve had for about 4 days now and headache the rest I think are usual. last month I had like jelly like CM and AF came a few days after. This CM is white creamy looking.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for testing ❤️


----------



## Charlotte01x

Lozb said:


> I went shops for more wrapping paper and convinced myself not to waste my money yet. Will wait until tomorrow night. Jst took the other blue dye and it’s abit darker than the other. I Cnt see anything on IC
> 
> View attachment 1092276
> View attachment 1092277
> View attachment 1092278

Don't wanna be a Debby downer but please take a pink dye! This was my tesco a few cycles ago, I wasn't pregnant but got a faint line x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

MrsKatie said:


> @Charlotte01x my FRERs never got darker than that, even at 5+ weeks. I never got that true dye stealer so many women get. Your line is awesome!

Hey can I ask what dose of vitex you took?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mum42crazy said:


> Help all!!!!
> I had a positive OPK on Friday and Saturday morning I didn't test for the rest of the day but did one on Sunday and it was very faint, I guessed I ovulated on Saturday... Now I am worried because I have spotting! It can be only one of three things 1) it's just a thing that has happened and not to worry about it. 2) I have ovulated late and my opk's where wrong and I've missed my chance now. 3) VERY early implantation bleed.
> 
> But I do have lower backache IDK what to think just scared the blood is O and I didn't catch it because the last time dtd was on Sunday night... Really upset that I might already be out

I would think based on the opks you have already Od but what is cm like? I think if there’s fertile cm there’s always a chance. Did you BD on the weekend?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sallyhansen76 said:


> 12dpo and tested (i,ve no willpower)....ic....BFN.
> 
> ....CRAP.
> 
> AF expected to rear her ugly head now im guessing. I have no symptoms. So not holding much hope.
> 
> Not sure I'll even have the chance to try again as this month was a fluke. OH doesn't really want to try he is content with what we have......
> If I'm out....I'm out for good. Won't be back testing. :cry::cry::cry:

I’m sorry! That sucks!


----------



## MrsKatie

@Reiko_ctu i took 800mg a day until about 11-12 weeks pregnant then took 400 mg a day until 15 weeks then finally felt emotionally ready to stop :)


----------



## MadamRose

@Bittersweet good symptoms 

@sallyhansen76 sorry for bfn


----------



## Lozb

@Charlotte01x yeh complete nightmare blue dye. I bought them other month and didn’t read they were blue dye. If af isn’t here tomorrow I will go get a pink dye. Af will probs be here before Xmas day anyway.


----------



## Lozb

@Charlotte01x quick question can you remember if yours looked blue at all. Both looked really blue IRL.


----------



## MadamRose

@Lozb this was my blue dye test last cycle (definitely wasn’t BFP) it was blue and within the time


----------



## Lozb

MadamRose said:


> @Lozb this was my blue dye test last cycle (definitely wasn’t BFP) it was blue and within the time
> 
> View attachment 1092283

I remember urs as well. I am just going to leave it a few days. Af cn be anytime now. If my LP goes back to its normal 11 days af be here Xmas Eve.


----------



## Charlotte01x

Reiko_ctu said:


> Hey can I ask what dose of vitex you took?

What's that? X


----------



## Charlotte01x

Lozb said:


> @Charlotte01x quick question can you remember if yours looked blue at all. Both looked really blue IRL.

Yes it was definitely blue hun


----------



## Lozb

Charlotte01x said:


> Yes it was definitely blue hun

I really dnt believe them myself to be honest. Positive my IC are BFN and surely they wud show something.


----------



## MadamRose

Lozb said:


> I really dnt believe them myself to be honest. Positive my IC are BFN and surely they wud show something.

IC are rubbish mine didn’t show til a while after my FRER


----------



## wannanewbaby

Ok question.......my bleeding since the chemical is over its literally been 6 days since it started and today I started with ewcm and my right side is killing me!!! Could I possibly be ovulating already???? Would the chemical do that?? If my cycle stayed normal I wouldn't ovulate till Jan 1!!


----------



## Rach87

@wannanewbaby I had a miscarriage before my son and I literally had my bfp with him 2.5 weeks later!


----------



## lornapj83

sallyhansen76 said:


> Lorna I've been pregnant a few times, I ve gotten my BFP 8dpo with a MC. 10DPO chemical pregnancy, 13dpo second trimester loss, and 9 dpo with my son.

I’m so sorry for your losses, thank you for answering my question x


----------



## wannanewbaby

Rach87 said:


> @wannanewbaby I had a miscarriage before my son and I literally had my bfp with him 2.5 weeks later!

We bd last night and will again tonight just to be sure that would be insane if thats what is happening!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Lozb said:


> @Charlotte01x yeh complete nightmare blue dye. I bought them other month and didn’t read they were blue dye. If af isn’t here tomorrow I will go get a pink dye. Af will probs be here before Xmas day anyway.

Noo I’m seriously so convinced you’ll have a BFP!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Charlotte01x said:


> What's that? X

Sorry I was asking mrskatie... it’s just a pre pregnancy supplement.


----------



## Suggerhoney

wannanewbaby said:


> Ok question.......my bleeding since the chemical is over its literally been 6 days since it started and today I started with ewcm and my right side is killing me!!! Could I possibly be ovulating already???? Would the chemical do that?? If my cycle stayed normal I wouldn't ovulate till Jan 1!!



Hi hon I just had to jump on yes chemicals can make u ovulate supper early. After my April and June chemicals I ovulated on cd8. Got pregnant again July but was another chemical.
Sadly ovulation b4 cd 10 isn't good hon because the egg isn't mature enough and if it gets fertilised it will prob end in another chemical thats exactly what happened to me and my dr told me early ovulation is no good. It was just the chemical that did it though and on my next cycle I ovulated on day 13. And now its day 14 to 15 but I think thats down to the macca root. 

Hope ure ovulation holds off for a bit longer yet good luck


----------



## Suggerhoney

So ladies definitely definitely out and now I'm just waiting to bleed.
Tested stark white BFN at 12dpo and none of my symptoms they all vanished at 8dpo and never returned.
Still very upset im not getting a BFP for Christmas. Its been 10 months now and im just getting so fed up. Its especially painful because of the 4 chemicals this year I just want my rainbow so much.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Loz 
I wud test with pink dye like frer. Ure symptoms sound promising good luck. Hoping ure LP is longer this time. I'm not sure if the macca boosts progesterone because I had pregnancy symptoms like sore boobs and feeling sick and my temp was high but I'm not pregnant. So im wondering if it was all down to the macca. Just a thought. My symptoms did vanish though. Sadly..!!!


----------



## Mum42crazy

Reiko_ctu said:


> I would think based on the opks you have already Od but what is cm like? I think if there’s fertile cm there’s always a chance. Did you BD on the weekend?

Yes, on Saturday and Sunday very early morning.


----------



## Lozb

It’s was a nasty evap. IC still stark white and pink on tissue. aF will be here very soon. Probs by lunch time. At least LP is again one day longer. Thanks ladies for looking at my tests will be Jan thread after a nice drink at Xmas. (Well jst Xmas day as I am working the rest of it lol). Best get to work.


----------



## Charlotte01x

Lozb said:


> It’s was a nasty evap. IC still stark white and pink on tissue. aF will be here very soon. Probs by lunch time. At least LP is again one day longer. Thanks ladies for looking at my tests will be Jan thread after a nice drink at Xmas. (Well jst Xmas day as I am working the rest of it lol). Best get to work.

Sorry! Blue evaps are horrible!


----------



## MadamRose

@wannanewbaby so you do OPKs? If so worth checking to see what they are like

@Suggerhoney I want to give you the biggest hug. I know how heartbreaking this must be for you. I really hope you get a new year BFP! :hugs:

@Lozb im sorry I was sure you were going to get a BFP


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lozb said:


> It’s was a nasty evap. IC still stark white and pink on tissue. aF will be here very soon. Probs by lunch time. At least LP is again one day longer. Thanks ladies for looking at my tests will be Jan thread after a nice drink at Xmas. (Well jst Xmas day as I am working the rest of it lol). Best get to work.


:hugs:


----------



## Charlotte01x

another 1-2 again today, convinced I'm miscarrying now


----------



## MadamRose

@Charlotte01x hcg takes 48hours each time to double. If you started off of 7 (roughly what you’d need for a FRER) with a doubling time of 48 or even a little longer for some your hcg could still be too low for 2-3. Really pregnancy tests aren’t for progression I know we all
Use them for that but it’s not what they are for really. I don’t think you are miscarrying because it’s still 1-2. If you can I’d take a step back from the tests :hugs:


----------



## Charlotte01x

MadamRose said:


> @Charlotte01x hcg takes 48hours each time to double. If you started off of 7 (roughly what you’d need for a FRER) with a doubling time of 48 or even a little longer for some your hcg could still be too low for 2-3. Really pregnancy tests aren’t for progression I know we all
> Use them for that but it’s not what they are for really. I don’t think you are miscarrying because it’s still 1-2. If you can I’d take a step back from the tests :hugs:

I really want to step back but I feel like I can't until I get this bloody 2-3. I think I'm gonna stop testing until Christmas day maybe so that will be like 3 days progression and I'll be 18dpo


----------



## Bittersweet

Sorry suggarhoney I feel you we are 8 months in post depo and it’s really hard now. A close friend of mine was ntnp as her oh didn’t want another and then one month in to it she was pregnant which I’ve found so hard to come to terms with. 

Charlotte I was 5 weeks before I got my 2-3 with my son and 7 plus weeks before I got my 3 plus x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Your lines look great! 


I'm sure you will get the 2-3 weeks very soon :)


----------



## Charlotte01x

Thanks girls. Testing is such an obsession!


----------



## Bevziibubble

It is!


----------



## MadamRose

@Charlotte01x i didn’t get my 2-3 til 18DPO. I did my 1-2 at 11dpo and my 2-3 at 18DPO still time for sure hcg is so variable


----------



## Charlotte01x

Trying not to worry but after some googling I'm not feeling so confident. A lot of people who didn't get a 2-3 at this stage ended up miscarrying


----------



## Bittersweet

11dpo. Just coughed there and got metallic taste again.
Boobs still sore when I go down the stairs for example 
Nausea


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi ladies, I got this yesterday I’ll test again today not sure I overly trust these frers. Feeling sick the last 3 days in the morning but just feel I maybe should have more symptoms. Last month I spotted 9dpo period came at 10 and I haven’t spotted yet


----------



## wantingagirl

MadamRose said:


> I think a lot of people hold off around November due to the high risk of a august born baby - can be bad timing with schooling etc

I have an August baby from last December bfp and another from 2009 and If I am pregnant again another August baby :haha:


----------



## Charlotte01x

wantingagirl said:


> I have an August baby from last December bfp and another from 2009 and If I am pregnant again another August baby :haha:

Not too sure about this one, possibly an indent, possibly squinter however it is invalid cause you've took it apart. Good luck testing again x


----------



## Deethehippy

Loz - I’m sorry, I hope AF hurries up if she’s coming and isn’t too mean. Good luck for Jan.

Can wearing socks in bed make your temp higher??? Strange question but I’ve been wearing bed socks (usually sleep naked TMI) because I read that warm feet = warm womb but my post O temps are much higher than normal. 
High temps is obviously a good thing but could it just be the socks?? Lol


----------



## MadamRose

@wantingagirl i can see something but it could be an indent invalid as you took it apart. Test again for sure.

@Charlotte01x goggle can honestly be your worse enemy. The range of hcg at this stage really varies some have really high some have really low it’s the trend in if it doubles etc that matters the most.

@Deethehippy no idea about the bed socks -
I doubt they’d be able to raise your temp enough to effect your bbt but I am no expert


----------



## wantingagirl

MadamRose said:


> @wantingagirl i can see something but it could be an indent invalid as you took it apart. Test again for sure.
> 
> @Charlotte01x goggle can honestly be your worse enemy. The range of hcg at this stage really varies some have really high some have really low it’s the trend in if it doubles etc that matters the most.
> 
> @Deethehippy no idea about the bed socks -
> I doubt they’d be able to raise your temp enough to effect your bbt but I am no expert

the line was there in the casing I only took it apart 5 hours later to get a better picture xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Charlotte01x said:


> Not too sure about this one, possibly an indent, possibly squinter however it is invalid cause you've took it apart. Good luck testing again x

i only took it apart to get a better picture 5 hours later took the pic straight away so I didn’t take it out of casing and left it. Came up within 5 mins. I’ll be testing again soon anyway as I don’t completely trust frers these days xx


----------



## LoneWanderer

This morning's test for your considered opinions.

Assuming 9DPO to 11DPO, based on blazing positive OPK 11 days ago.

FMU. AF due Friday latest, my cycles are anywhere between 26-30 days and my LP is short, so I could already be two days late, but also could be two days early...

I'd expect it to be much darker though? Yesterday's one was at lunchtime, and still looked darker than this? This took ages to come up too.

With my son I had undeniable blazing positives right away, two clear lines that matched each other, and an OPK with the test line stronger than control. So I don't know with this.


----------



## Lozb

Yeh day 1 today. Will move over to jan testing but keep eye here as we still have a week of December left. Wishing I all luck with BFP. Sorry all who got BFN. AF only last 3-4 days for me. I worry going to have same issues as getting pregnant with my son. I dnt know if I jst shudnt temp or OPK. I might use them up then done


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Lozb
I’m so sorry hon. Very happy ure luteal phase is longer and maybe it will extend to another day once u have been on the macca for a few more weeks.
Really am wondering now if it was the macca giving me my symptoms. I bumped them up from 500 to 1500mg, didn’t get any symptoms at all last cycle.
I’ve now bumped them up to 2000mg but that’s it now I don’t want to take anymore than that. I know progesterone after ovulation can make u think ure pregnant as it give u sore boobs and sickness and tiredness so maybe mine was just from ovulation but surly it wud of started from 1dpo not 5dpo. I never normally have this happen only with the chemicals. So the only thing I can think off is the the folate or macca? Had a lovely birthday thinking I was pregnant. Then 8dpo and everything vanishing I just new I was out.
Still waiting for the stupid old :witch:. That’s the biggest downside to having a 16 to17 day luteal phase. The knowing ure out and having to wait for AF is awful. Sending u hugs hon. I’m going to having a few drinks on Christmas Day to hehe. :wine:




MadamRose said:


> @wannanewbaby so you do OPKs? If so worth checking to see what they are like
> 
> @Suggerhoney I want to give you the biggest hug. I know how heartbreaking this must be for you. I really hope you get a new year BFP! :hugs:
> 
> @Lozb im sorry I was sure you were going to get a BFP

Thank you hon.
I really hope so to,



Charlotte01x said:


> View attachment 1092298
> another 1-2 again today, convinced I'm miscarrying now

That’s a great line on that Frer hon. I got my 2-3 at 4+4 weeks and 3+ at 5 weeks with my son but I’ve seen other women on here not get it untill later. Did u do opks and temp? Maybe u ovulated a bit later.
Ure Frer looks great hon nice and dark. Hope u get ure 2-3 soon.



Bittersweet said:


> Sorry suggarhoney I feel you we are 8 months in post depo and it’s really hard now. A close friend of mine was ntnp as her oh didn’t want another and then one month in to it she was pregnant which I’ve found so hard to come to terms with.
> 
> Charlotte I was 5 weeks before I got my 2-3 with my son and 7 plus weeks before I got my 3 plus x

I absolutely feel u hon. It’s so frustrating and so hard. I’ve had 4 supper early losses since we began TTC when I came off the mini pill in February. January will be cycle 11 ttc I’m just waiting for AF now which shud be here hopefully no later than Saturday. I always find this part the worst,
I also hate CD1 and pretty much the first 9 days of my cycle. Then when ovulation comes around I start getting a bit hopeful. But that hope just gets stripped away, and then it’s completely gone and just feel hopeless.
Sending u huge hugs hon.


wantingagirl said:


> Hi ladies, I got this yesterday I’ll test again today not sure I overly trust these frers. Feeling sick the last 3 days in the morning but just feel I maybe should have more symptoms. Last month I spotted 9dpo period came at 10 and I haven’t spotted yet
> View attachment 1092300

Hi hon. I can see a line but it looks grey? I do know how hard catching vvv faint lines is though and how there pink in person but not photo.


LoneWanderer said:


> This morning's test for your considered opinions.
> 
> FMU. AF due Friday latest, my cycles are anywhere between 26-30 days so I could already be two days late, but also could be two days early...
> 
> I'd expect it to be much darker though? Yesterday's one was at lunchtime, and still looked darker than this? This took ages to come up too.
> 
> With my son I had undeniable blazing positives right away, two clear lines that matched each other, and an OPK with the test line stronger than control. So I don't know with this.
> 
> View attachment 1092302


I see something faint good luck


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer i definitely see it IC usually take ages to get dark


@Lozb sorry AF arrived


----------



## Lozb

Suggerhoney said:


> @Lozb
> I’m so sorry hon. Very happy ure luteal phase is longer and maybe it will extend to another day once u have been on the macca for a few more weeks.
> Really am wondering now if it was the macca giving me my symptoms. I bumped them up from 500 to 1500mg, didn’t get any symptoms at all last cycle.
> I’ve now bumped them up to 2000mg but that’s it now I don’t want to take anymore than that. I know progesterone after ovulation can make u think ure pregnant as it give u sore boobs and sickness and tiredness so maybe mine was just from ovulation but surly it wud of started from 1dpo not 5dpo. I never normally have this happen only with the chemicals. So the only thing I can think off is the the folate or macca? Had a lovely birthday thinking I was pregnant. Then 8dpo and everything vanishing I just new I was out.
> Still waiting for the stupid old :witch:. That’s the biggest downside to having a 16 to17 day luteal phase. The knowing ure out and having to wait for AF is awful. Sending u hugs hon. I’m going to having a few drinks on Christmas Day to hehe. :wine:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you hon.
> I really hope so to,
> 
> 
> 
> That’s a great line on that Frer hon. I got my 2-3 at 4+4 weeks and 3+ at 5 weeks with my son but I’ve seen other women on here not get it untill later. Did u do opks and temp? Maybe u ovulated a bit later.
> Ure Frer looks great hon nice and dark. Hope u get ure 2-3 soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely feel u hon. It’s so frustrating and so hard. I’ve had 4 supper early losses since we began TTC when I came off the mini pill in February. January will be cycle 11 ttc I’m just waiting for AF now which shud be here hopefully no later than Saturday. I always find this part the worst,
> I also hate CD1 and pretty much the first 9 days of my cycle. Then when ovulation comes around I start getting a bit hopeful. But that hope just gets stripped away, and then it’s completely gone and just feel hopeless.
> Sending u huge hugs hon.
> 
> 
> Hi hon. I can see a line but it looks grey? I do know how hard catching vvv faint lines is though and how there pink in person but not photo.
> 
> 
> 
> I see something faint good luck

Yeh I really think the macca increased my symptoms but seems to be working increasing LP one or two more days will do. I take 4,000mcg Maca. I got my wine in for Xmas day now hehe.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Lozb said:


> Yeh I really think the macca increased my symptoms but seems to be working increasing LP one or two more days will do. I take 4,000mcg Maca. I got my wine in for Xmas day now hehe.


Haha me to hon. Are u taking Galatanised macca hon because they normoly are around 500mg per capsule. 
U can get get basic macca which come in 4000mg but I was recommended to take Galatanised Macca Root 1 to 2000mg daily. 
But I'm only taking them in the hope it prevents anymore losses. 

So glad u got a extra day. I think I'm gonna get a bit tiddled on Xmas day hehehe:wine:

I


----------



## Teafor2

Question... what are you all doing about coffee? Are you drinking it while ttc or abstaining? I tend to try to stick to a cup a day, but I will have two cups sometimes and I’m wondering if it’s worth cutting it out or switching to decaf.


----------



## MadamRose

@Teafor2 I don’t drink coffee but drink lots of tea drank it all the way through TTC. Only cutting it down a bit now as I was drinking that instead of water and I think it was making me feel more sick


----------



## Lozb

Suggerhoney said:


> Haha me to hon. Are u taking Galatanised macca hon because they normoly are around 500mg per capsule.
> U can get get basic macca which come in 4000mg but I was recommended to take Galatanised Macca Root 1 to 2000mg daily.
> But I'm only taking them in the hope it prevents anymore losses.
> 
> So glad u got a extra day. I think I'm gonna get a bit tiddled on Xmas day hehehe:wine:
> 
> I

this is the Maca was brill price for 6 months supply. I read as it’s plant based the high doses are fine. I wanted it as well to make a difference to my energy levels. See how it goes next few months on it. I dnt drink a lot really, once in blue moon I will have one small drink. I have bought the little mini bottles of wine, one bottle is to go in with the turkey. All sons presents are wrapped and he is at my mothers u til after 2pm on Xmas Eve, both me and Dh are working today and tomorrow. 
To cheer everyone up, these are pictures my 4 year old drew last night at my mothers. Ones me, other is DH. Yes they are boobies and he says my husbands is a belly button but I dnt think it was meant to be.


----------



## Teafor2

@Lozb haha love the pictures! I’m a primary school teacher but I used to work in a preschool and a lot of kids go through a developmental phase in regards to drawing where they only draw the face, arms, legs, and belly button. It’s so interesting that they all fixate on it so much.


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's so cute!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Teafor2 said:


> Question... what are you all doing about coffee? Are you drinking it while ttc or abstaining? I tend to try to stick to a cup a day, but I will have two cups sometimes and I’m wondering if it’s worth cutting it out or switching to decaf.


Hi hon i only have the odd coffee here and there but only 1 and not on a daily basis. I'm a tea drinker but I've been using decaf tea for months now. I tried to avoid as much caffeine as I can in the 2ww.
But thats mainly because off all my chemicals.


Teafor2 said:


> @Lozb haha love the pictures! I’m a primary school teacher but I used to work in a preschool and a lot of kids go through a developmental phase in regards to drawing where they only draw the face, arms, legs, and belly button. It’s so interesting that they all fixate on it so much.

Yeah that's just normol macca hon, I was advised Galatanised but mine is for a different reason than ures.
Loving the pics so cute

AFM
My right breast feels a little tender to touch again which is weird because I don't get sore boobs b4 during or after AF. Its only mild tho. 
The last time I tested was yesterday at 12dpo but I only used a crappy one step test which I know are not the best.
I'm 13 dpo today. Mite test with sweetyfox test because there sensitive.
I expect it to be BFN but just want to make extra sure b4 I start getting a wee merry lol.:bunny:


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi hon i only have the odd coffee here and there but only 1 and not on a daily basis. I'm a tea drinker but I've been using decaf tea for months now. I tried to avoid as much caffeine as I can in the 2ww.
> But thats mainly because off all my chemicals.
> 
> 
> Yeah that's just normol macca hon, I was advised Galatanised but mine is for a different reason than ures.
> Loving the pics so cute
> 
> AFM
> My right breast feels a little tender to touch again which is weird because I don't get sore boobs b4 during or after AF. Its only mild tho.
> The last time I tested was yesterday at 12dpo but I only used a crappy one step test which I know are not the best.
> I'm 13 dpo today. Mite test with sweetyfox test because there sensitive.
> I expect it to be BFN but just want to make extra sure b4 I start getting a wee merry lol.:bunny:

If you are still having symptoms it could still be worth testing. The IC can be hard to see even now when my urine is dilute the lines are pretty faint


----------



## elencor

9 dpo and stark white BFN. Not even the faintest shadow. Even with my chemical I saw something very very faint by now, I feel I'm going to be out soon


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Teafor2

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi hon i only have the odd coffee here and there but only 1 and not on a daily basis. I'm a tea drinker but I've been using decaf tea for months now. I tried to avoid as much caffeine as I can in the 2ww.
> But thats mainly because off all my chemicals.
> 
> 
> Yeah that's just normol macca hon, I was advised Galatanised but mine is for a different reason than ures.
> Loving the pics so cute
> 
> AFM
> My right breast feels a little tender to touch again which is weird because I don't get sore boobs b4 during or after AF. Its only mild tho.
> The last time I tested was yesterday at 12dpo but I only used a crappy one step test which I know are not the best.
> I'm 13 dpo today. Mite test with sweetyfox test because there sensitive.
> I expect it to be BFN but just want to make extra sure b4 I start getting a wee merry lol.:bunny:

I think I’ll pick up some decaf at the shop today. Good luck! I’m rooting for you!


----------



## ciz

Charlotte01x said:


> View attachment 1092298
> another 1-2 again today, convinced I'm miscarrying now

Mine didn’t change for a while with both my dd and ds. Your lines look good lovely :)


----------



## ciz

No AF so far for me. Not tested but god it’s hard to avoid the tests haha.


----------



## Deethehippy

ciz said:


> No AF so far for me. Not tested but god it’s hard to avoid the tests haha.

I test until I pee blood on the tests :dohh:


----------



## ciz

Deethehippy said:


> I test until I pee blood on the tests :dohh:

I’m trying so hard not to. I’ve got 1 frer left, I’ve spent a fortune these past few weeks lol.


----------



## HayleyJac83

MadamRose said:


> :bfp::bfp:I hope I’m not stepping on anyone’s toes but I love having something to keep me busy while I’m TTC. I realised there wasn’t a December testing thread but that people must be on their 2WW who will be testing in early December so thought I’d start one off.
> 
> Let me know your testing date and I’ll pop it on the thread.
> 
> Baby dust to alland fingers crossed for lots of Christmas​
> :dust:
> 
> *4th December *
> @Mum42crazy :witch:
> 
> *6th December*
> @Jessie7003
> 
> *7th December*
> @Fuchsia1412 :witch:
> *
> 8th December*
> @BabyBrain80
> 
> *9th December*
> @GemmaG :witch:
> 
> *11th December *
> @Rach87 :witch:
> 
> *12th December*
> @Sianylw :witch:
> 
> *14th December*
> @MadamRose :bfp:
> @J_and_D:witch:
> *
> 15th December*
> @wannanewbaby :bfp:
> @Sun_Rain_5 :bfp:
> 
> *16th December*
> @KatVM :witch:
> @MinnieMcMoose:witch:
> @Hevalouaddict:witch:
> 
> *17th December *
> @topazicatzbet
> @LuvallmyH :witch:
> @MrsF88
> @Charlotte01x :bfp:
> 
> *18th December*
> @sallyhansen76
> 
> *19th December*
> @babybears25 :witch:
> 
> *20th December *
> @SuperwomanTTC :bfp:
> @kittiecat
> 
> *22nd December *
> @Suggerhoney
> @wantingagirl
> @Lozb :witch:
> 
> *23rd December *
> @Jessylou4
> @ciz
> @atx614
> 
> *24th December*
> @lornapj83
> @elencor
> @Bittersweet
> @Fuchsia1412
> 
> *25th December*
> @LoneWanderer
> 
> *28th December*
> @wrapunzel
> *
> 30th December*
> @Reiko_ctu
> @loeylo
> @Deethehippy
> 
> *31st December*
> @Mum42crazy
> @Rach87
> @Teafor2
> 
> ​

I am due in 7 days so 30th x


----------



## MadamRose

@HayleyJac83 will add you to the front page -
Good luck 

@ciz that was me last cycle then suddenly af came and I had lots of tests left. Ended up using all the extra ones this cycle anyway just for piece of mind! Maybe test tomorrow?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

ciz said:


> I’m trying so hard not to. I’ve got 1 frer left, I’ve spent a fortune these past few weeks lol.

Last month i spent like $70 on pregnancy tests... yuck!! Anyways GL on the last frer. I’m absolutely sure you’ll get a line!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Has anyone heard of vitex making you tired? I’m 4dpo and I’ve been taking vitex for 5 days and honestly I’m wiped. Have napped yesterday and went back to bed after getting my girls breakfast this morning... it’s terrible.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Also I was looking back at our surprise BFP chart, and we dtd unprotected 6 days before ovulation. This month was also 6 days... so I will definitely be testing.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Lozb said:


> It’s was a nasty evap. IC still stark white and pink on tissue. aF will be here very soon. Probs by lunch time. At least LP is again one day longer. Thanks ladies for looking at my tests will be Jan thread after a nice drink at Xmas. (Well jst Xmas day as I am working the rest of it lol). Best get to work.

Noo! That’s awful!! I’m so sorry!! Hope January brings you good things xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Deethehippy said:


> Loz - I’m sorry, I hope AF hurries up if she’s coming and isn’t too mean. Good luck for Jan.
> 
> Can wearing socks in bed make your temp higher??? Strange question but I’ve been wearing bed socks (usually sleep naked TMI) because I read that warm feet = warm womb but my post O temps are much higher than normal.
> High temps is obviously a good thing but could it just be the socks?? Lol

Hm that’s a good idea. I think I will start wearing socks to bed too :)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

wantingagirl said:


> Hi ladies, I got this yesterday I’ll test again today not sure I overly trust these frers. Feeling sick the last 3 days in the morning but just feel I maybe should have more symptoms. Last month I spotted 9dpo period came at 10 and I haven’t spotted yet
> View attachment 1092300

Well I hope it’s a BFP but opening them up isn’t recommended - voids the test!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi hon i only have the odd coffee here and there but only 1 and not on a daily basis. I'm a tea drinker but I've been using decaf tea for months now. I tried to avoid as much caffeine as I can in the 2ww.
> But thats mainly because off all my chemicals.
> 
> 
> Yeah that's just normol macca hon, I was advised Galatanised but mine is for a different reason than ures.
> Loving the pics so cute
> 
> AFM
> My right breast feels a little tender to touch again which is weird because I don't get sore boobs b4 during or after AF. Its only mild tho.
> The last time I tested was yesterday at 12dpo but I only used a crappy one step test which I know are not the best.
> I'm 13 dpo today. Mite test with sweetyfox test because there sensitive.
> I expect it to be BFN but just want to make extra sure b4 I start getting a wee merry lol.:bunny:

Definitely test before getting merry XD


----------



## MrsKatie

@Deethehippy I have tested in the middle of my period before. you know, JUST IN CASE.

@Charlotte01x I never ever used digitals because they're heartbreakers. I even know someone who had a 2-3 and it went back down to 1-2 a few days later and that baby was totally fine! Go by the FRER, it's gorgeous.


----------



## MadamRose

@Reiko_ctu sorry you are feeling so tired and rubbish!


----------



## MadamRose

@BabyBrain80, @topazicatzbet, @MrsF88, @Jessylou4, @atx614 any updates from any of you ladies? :dust:


----------



## Charlotte01x

Tested with an cheap freedom test this afternoon as I worried about my lines only showing up on frers cause they're so sensitive. These need 25 ml of hcg and it's a decent line ‍


----------



## MadamRose

@Charlotte01x definitely a good line


----------



## HayleyJac83

Charlotte01x said:


> Tested with an cheap freedom test this afternoon as I worried about my lines only showing up on frers cause they're so sensitive. These need 25 ml of hcg and it's a decent line ‍
> View attachment 1092328

Congrats hun x


----------



## Charlotte01x

Wish I had never took the digitals or I wouldn't be worrying!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great lines!


----------



## Charlotte01x

Thanks girls x


----------



## wrapunzel

I asked the bf to buy me a test while he was out and he laughed at me. Hmph. He did agree to get chocolates.


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks girls..... 

My 1.30 test line came up instantly first test within 10 min mark and the other top this mornings and bottom lunch time top has dried over the day bottom picture was taken at 10 mins and still darker. Hopefully a good sign


----------



## Deethehippy

Charlotte - that looks brilliant for a cheapie  I don't think that you need to worry.


----------



## Deethehippy

Reiko_ctu said:


> Has anyone heard of vitex making you tired? I’m 4dpo and I’ve been taking vitex for 5 days and honestly I’m wiped. Have napped yesterday and went back to bed after getting my girls breakfast this morning... it’s terrible.

Not sure about Vitex but I log my symptoms each month and 4DPO always comes out as my tiredest day! Think it is the progesterone from O.


----------



## MrsKatie

Omg @wantingagirl huge congratulations! Beautiful BFP!


----------



## MadamRose

@wantingagirl definitely a lovely :bfp: congratulations


----------



## Deethehippy

Wantingagirl - Yay! That's a :bfp:


----------



## MrsKatie

@Reiko_ctu i didn’t notice any difference in my energy levels when I took vitex. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## MrsKatie

@wantingagirl omg did you get your last BFP exactly a year ago today?? Just reading your signature!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

@wantingagirl congratulations!!! So happy for you hun! :happydance:


----------



## LoneWanderer

This afternoon... and an OPK just because

:rofl:

Honestly IRL it's really visible, but just so faint. I can't even see it on the pics though. I dunno what to make of it. I've got one test left, for xmas morning: not trying it tomorrow is going to be near impossible, eeeek.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something faint. Good luck ❤️


----------



## Charlotte01x

Congratulations on the bfp!


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer i see something faint are these one step cheapies? If so mine took ages to show . Could you get a FRER?


----------



## ciz

ergh these faint lines ](*,)](*,)

don’t think this good, thinking chemical. wish AF would hurry up now if she’s to show. No period symptoms no pregnancy symptoms at a complete loss what to think.


----------



## wantingagirl

Thank you everyone, I’ve had lots of losses over the years so we shall see. 

yes can you believe it’s exactly the same date practically got my bfp I must be crazy. My hubby agreed to one more after previously saying no. So i was leaving it to fate what will be will be but I have a history of trouble conceiving seems to be easier rather than harder now I’m older so I wasn’t expecting this I also had a loss two months ago. I’m not sure how I feel but I do know that if I didn’t take him up on it I would have regretted it in years to come. With my son I had to change everything to conceive. My daughter is 17 weeks eeeeeek!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@ciz i can’t believe that every test you’ve taken had an indent or a evap... I think you definitely have some hcg whether it’s a CP or not... hopefully in 72 hrs doubling time you have nice clear line and AF doesn’t show.


----------



## wantingagirl

ciz said:


> View attachment 1092337
> 
> ergh these faint lines ](*,)](*,)
> 
> don’t think this good, thinking chemical. wish AF would hurry up now if she’s to show. No period symptoms no pregnancy symptoms at a complete loss what to think.

thats so frustrating hun xx


----------



## MadamRose

@ciz i agree I don’t think every test could have indent/evap. I hope this is the real thing for your and not a CP. hopefully when you test in a few days line will start to get darker!


----------



## LoneWanderer

MadamRose said:


> @LoneWanderer i see something faint are these one step cheapies? If so mine took ages to show . Could you get a FRER?

Nope, not til after xmas - plan is, if I can pull a reasonable positive off the last cheapie on Xmas day (when AF is due) I can surprise OH with it, and after he's in on the secret we can go get a better one. He knows I did all my xmas shopping online, and he does all the other shopping usually (with Covid and everything, I haven't actually been in a shop since like March so would be very very suspicious to just pop out now haha!)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Congratulations @wantingagirl lovely BFP


----------



## Suggerhoney

Just tested with Frer and stark white BFN. 13dpo so wub be blazing by now if I was pregnant.
So definitely out and onto January :cry:


----------



## Teafor2

Congratulations @Charlotte01x and @wantingagirl!!


----------



## Holly ttc

Charlotte01x said:


> Trying not to worry but after some googling I'm not feeling so confident. A lot of people who didn't get a 2-3 at this stage ended up miscarrying

This is why they stopped selling the weeks indicator ones in the states. There are just too many variables and such that could make the numbers change and it was giving false info. Your lines look amazing still so, as hard as I'm sure it is, I'd try not to worry.


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney I’m so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## JessaBear36

Suggerhoney said:


> Just tested with Frer and stark white BFN. 13dpo so wub be blazing by now if I was pregnant.
> So definitely out and onto January :cry:

I'm so sorry hun. I hope the new year brings you better luck and your rainbow baby <3:hug:


----------



## Bittersweet

Testing tomorrow! I’m really not convinced for this month but I have continued to symptom spot which is really not helpful :(. It’s hard not to because PMS and early pregnancy are both so similar! Well for me anyone not sure for anyone else? Congrats on the bfp wantingagirl


----------



## Charlotte01x

Me and my partner have just said had sex for the first time after I got my bfp, almost a week later! So nervous I'm going to start bleeding we were reallyyyyy gentle though, sorry if it's tmi just get so nervous about sex and being early pregnant!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Bittersweet said:


> Testing tomorrow! I’m really not convinced for this month but I have continued to symptom spot which is really not helpful :(. It’s hard not to because PMS and early pregnancy are both so similar! Well for me anyone not sure for anyone else? Congrats on the bfp wantingagirl

I’m like almost 100% sure I can’t be pregnant this month yet my 3-4dpo symptoms are the same as last month when I was pg! It’s just progesterone and symptom spotting that’ll do it lol!! Sense of smell, tiredness, rotten mood are there for me with pregnancy or not in the LP... metallic taste, being starving, and being freezing cold are the things that ring pregnancy for me!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Deethehippy are you post-O yet?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Suggerhoney said:


> Just tested with Frer and stark white BFN. 13dpo so wub be blazing by now if I was pregnant.
> So definitely out and onto January :cry:

Sorry hun I know that’s not the result you want, please enjoy some guilt free booze, lots of it if you can xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

If my test is negative on NYE I’ll be getting lit lol


----------



## Deethehippy

Reiko_ctu said:


> I’m like almost 100% sure I can’t be pregnant this month yet my 3-4dpo symptoms are the same as last month when I was pg! It’s just progesterone and symptom spotting that’ll do it lol!! Sense of smell, tiredness, rotten mood are there for me with pregnancy or not in the LP... metallic taste, being starving, and being freezing cold are the things that ring pregnancy for me!!

I'm thinking the same...I 'feel' pregnant but I'm only 3DPO so know it's just progesterone..if the sore boobs get much sorer and the creamy CM sticks around I may take note.


----------



## lornapj83

Hey ladies this cycle is throwing me of big time, I am Testing negative not even a Evap line lol but this cycle has been very different I am feeling so nauseous today my gosh it’s affecting as I feel like I need too run too the bathroom too be sick, I’m getting worried now I’ve caught a sickness bug but my children are home schooled and don’t go out with friends and I don’t go out either so no clue but I’m due tomorrow and feel really silly because I feel different but the tests are saying nope it’s not happening lol
Added my test


----------



## Rach87

Yay congrats @Charlotte01x & @wantingagirl !!! 
@LoneWanderer I see that easy!


----------



## wrapunzel

It’s 12AM in the east coast US rn and I am awake feeling soooooo sick. Wish I had a test for morning. 13dpo


----------



## Rach87

@wrapunzel Im in Michigan! Same time zone, just wishing I was 13 dpo! Haha sadly I cant send you my wondfo in time. Are you getting tests tomorrow?


----------



## wrapunzel

@Rach87 Hi!! I doubt I’ll be able to get one, I don’t drive and my bf likes the idea of waiting until I’m late for my period lol. I tried to plan for this ahead of time LAST MONTH but we’re moving and I accidentally put the test in storage


----------



## Rach87

Oh no! Haha my dh would prefer me to wait until af but Im too impatient. Amazon ordered in bulk ic last month so thankfully stocked here. Just the waiting game now. Hopefully af stays away for you so you can test! When are you due?


----------



## Charlotte01x

Feeling a bit disheartened today, my friend who was pretty much in the same position as me (frer dark as control line but not getting 2-3) has found out her levels haven't doubled and is likely to miscarry in a few days. She was like 3dpo ahead of me but still feeling like the same as gonna happen to me


----------



## wrapunzel

@Rach87 im due for af on the 27th! I have had a 16 day luteal phase the last 3 cycles gah

@Charlotte01x I’m sorry hun. Be gentle with yourself! You’re not out until af shows


----------



## Bevziibubble

Bittersweet said:


> Testing tomorrow! I’m really not convinced for this month but I have continued to symptom spot which is really not helpful :(. It’s hard not to because PMS and early pregnancy are both so similar! Well for me anyone not sure for anyone else? Congrats on the bfp wantingagirl

 Good luck for testing :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Suggerhoney I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Bittersweet

Good morning ladies
I am shook
I can’t believe this
I’m off to get a digi for SMU


----------



## Bevziibubble

Wow, great lines! Congratulations :)


----------



## Charlotte01x

Bittersweet said:


> Good morning ladies
> I am shook
> I can’t believe this
> I’m off to get a digi for SMU
> 
> View attachment 1092349

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Bittersweet

Thank you both I’m so excited for tomorrow now to put them in oh card


----------



## Bevziibubble

That will be a wonderful Christmas present :xmas10:


----------



## Charlotte01x

Top is yesterdays, bottom is today's. I think I my hcg has rose. I'm gonna take my last frer tomorrow and my cb digi boxing day and if it's 2-3 which I sooo hope it is then no more testing for me


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great progression :)


----------



## MadamRose

@lornapj83 you aren’t out yet if that’s an internet cheapies mine took ages to show.

@wrapunzel sorry you have to wait to be able to test

@Charlotte01x every pregnancy is different I had bleeding at 5,6,7 and 8 weeks with both my viable pregnancies and convinced myself I was out every time it happened they are 10 and 7 now. Only thing you could do is ask your doctors permission for beta hcg bloods. Fab progression

@Bittersweet Congratulations lovely line. if you can maybe hold off for a day on the digi. When I first did my digi it came back not pregnant even though FRER had a faint line digis need more hcg.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Congratulations to all the bfp. 

Af arrived this morning so I'm officially moving over to January. Good luck to those left to test


----------



## MadamRose

@topazicatzbet sorry af showed :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

topazicatzbet said:


> Congratulations to all the bfp.
> 
> Af arrived this morning so I'm officially moving over to January. Good luck to those left to test

. 
 Good luck for January :hugs:


----------



## Charlotte01x

MadamRose said:


> @lornapj83 you aren’t out yet if that’s an internet cheapies mine took ages to show.
> 
> @wrapunzel sorry you have to wait to be able to test
> 
> @Charlotte01x every pregnancy is different I had bleeding at 5,6,7 and 8 weeks with both my viable pregnancies and convinced myself I was out every time it happened they are 10 and 7 now. Only thing you could do is ask your doctors permission for beta hcg bloods. Fab progression
> 
> @Bittersweet Congratulations lovely line. if you can maybe hold off for a day on the digi. When I first did my digi it came back not pregnant even though FRER had a faint line digis need more hcg.

For me personally blood means miscarriage, the only time I haven't bled during a pregnancy is my one viable pregnancy which was my son. I haven't had any bleeding this pregnancy yet and only slight cramping which are good signs for me. I can have blood tests but my doctors have absolutely no appointments left, I could go to hospital but trying to avoid it tbh!


----------



## Charlotte01x

topazicatzbet said:


> Congratulations to all the bfp.
> 
> Af arrived this morning so I'm officially moving over to January. Good luck to those left to test

Sorry af turned up! Baby dust for next month :dust:


----------



## Jessylou4

Ladies I need some help!! 

I stopped taking my progesterone a couple of days ago after getting BFNs at what I thought was either 15/16 but possibly only 11/12 DPO. 
This morning I felt loads of thick CM and as AF still hasn’t arrived thought I would do a quick test to make sure I did the right thing in stopping the progesterone.

This came up within 2 minutes of taking the test with SMU. Has anyone used these before and had false positives or dye run/evap lines that quick? Not getting my hopes up but I’ve just quickly popped in a progesterone and I’ll test again tomorrow.


----------



## Jessylou4

I’ve never even had so much as a squinter on these tests in the months I’ve been TTC


----------



## Teafor2

@Bittersweet Congratulations! Great lines!! 

I had a shit sleep last night. I was feeling super positive about this cycle, but then during a meeting yesterday a coworker of mine announced she was pregnant and it just made me lose all hope again. I’m obviously really happy for her, but it’s starting to really suck seeing so many friends, family members, coworkers, etc get pregnant and go through full pregnancies and here I am still trying to even get a positive test.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

@Jessylou4 I’d be getting back on the progesterone that’s 100% a line especially in 2 minutes. Can you get a FRER just to confirm? Congratulations 

@Teafor2 :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Bittersweet - congratulations :bfp:

Jessylou - that’s a good line for a cheapie. Keep on with the progesterone and good luck!

Sorry for AF showing to those it did and good luck to everyone.


----------



## Fuchsia1412

BFPs galore!!!!
Congrats ladies!!!
Cramps went away and OPKS went back to normal, so I'm taking that as a good sign that O happened and so please @MadamRose move me to...30th I guess, just sliding in to December thread!!


----------



## Bittersweet

Digital confirmed!guessing I’m aboht 4 weeks as my ov was 10/12 so Edd 2.9?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## MadamRose

Okay I maybe having a mini freak out - my beta hcg rose to 3581 from 1251! That’s a 150% increase. My doctor wanted a 60-70% increase and I’m now freaking out as she said such a big increase could indicate twins - please tell me such a big increase could also just be one very strong baby!!!!


----------



## Charlotte01x

MadamRose said:


> Okay I maybe having a mini freak out - my beta hcg rose to 3581 from 1251! That’s a 150% increase. My doctor wanted a 60-70% increase and I’m now freaking out as she said such a big increase could indicate twins - please tell me such a big increase could also just be one very strong baby!!!!




MadamRose said:


> Okay I maybe having a mini freak out - my beta hcg rose to 3581 from 1251! That’s a 150% increase. My doctor wanted a 60-70% increase and I’m now freaking out as she said such a big increase could indicate twins - please tell me such a big increase could also just be one very strong baby!!!!

I'm so jealous! But hcg levels have no indication of how many baby's x


----------



## wrapunzel

@MadamRose your doc is right, the most common reason for rapidly rising hcg is twins, it can also be a sign of ectopic or otherwise “incorrect” pregnancy. But it can also just be a normal pregnancy. So I wouldn’t stress. How are you feeling?? One of my fb friends had rapid rising hcg and became very very nauseous very fast!

as for me I have super sniffer. Kinda spooked. That’s not a PMS symptom for me


----------



## MadamRose

@wrapunzel i feel like sh** and have done from pretty early on. I have sickness every day it isn’t quite constant but I don’t get much of a break. I’m knackered and feel like I need to pee constantly . Doctor didn’t seem to indicate that she thought it could be a sign of anything bad. I also got my BFP at 8dpo.


----------



## wrapunzel

@MadamRose yup high hcg can be soooo rough! Be gentle with yourself hun especially with the holidays. I'll be praying for you!


----------



## ciz

MadamRose said:


> Okay I maybe having a mini freak out - my beta hcg rose to 3581 from 1251! That’s a 150% increase. My doctor wanted a 60-70% increase and I’m now freaking out as she said such a big increase could indicate twins - please tell me such a big increase could also just be one very strong baby!!!!

To be honest that was my first thought when you had such a strong line at 8dpo could be twins :) are you having a early scan?


----------



## MadamRose

ciz said:


> To be honest that was my first thought when you had such a strong line at 8dpo could be twins :) are you having a early scan?

Yes I’ve moved my early scan forward by 2 days to the 2nd Jan when I’ll be 6+2. The doctor who phoned said they were also going to speak to the hospital and try and get me an early nhs scan. Do you really think my 8DPO line was that strong?


----------



## ciz

MadamRose said:


> Yes I’ve moved my early scan forward by 2 days to the 2nd Jan when I’ll be 6+2. The doctor who phoned said they were also going to speak to the hospital and try and get me an early nhs scan

Aww fab, I’ll follow your journal to see the update :)


----------



## MadamRose

ciz said:


> Aww fab, I’ll follow your journal to see the update :)

Only 1 week and 2 days to wait - unfortunately it’s not until 4pm definitely going to need something to keep me busy that day!


----------



## tbfromlv

MadamRose said:


> Okay I maybe having a mini freak out - my beta hcg rose to 3581 from 1251! That’s a 150% increase. My doctor wanted a 60-70% increase and I’m now freaking out as she said such a big increase could indicate twins - please tell me such a big increase could also just be one very strong baby!!!!

 Sometimes hcg is just higher and not anything to do with twins. My friend who had twins had lower hcg than I did with a singleton.. now this pregnancy I went from 1474 to 3465 in 48 hours.. just a singleton! The exact same spot with my first was 705 lol


----------



## MadamRose

tbfromlv said:


> Sometimes hcg is just higher and not anything to do with twins. My friend who had twins had lower hcg than I did with a singleton.. now this pregnancy I went from 1474 to 3465 in 48 hours.. just a singleton! The exact same spot with my first was 705 lol

That’s good to know thanks :)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

MadamRose said:


> Okay I maybe having a mini freak out - my beta hcg rose to 3581 from 1251! That’s a 150% increase. My doctor wanted a 60-70% increase and I’m now freaking out as she said such a big increase could indicate twins - please tell me such a big increase could also just be one very strong baby!!!!

Well it
Might be twins! Don’t freak out - you’ll manage if it is :). 
However, I had off the charts hcg with my last pregnancy, rising fast and super high and it was just one baby. It did however give me HG and I spent weeks on bed rest and lost 14% of my tiny body weight :/


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rach87 said:


> Oh no! Haha my dh would prefer me to wait until af but Im too impatient. Amazon ordered in bulk ic last month so thankfully stocked here. Just the waiting game now. Hopefully af stays away for you so you can test! When are you due?

What Amazon tests are you using? I was trying to order but couldn’t decide and they all had some negative reviews!


----------



## MadamRose

Reiko_ctu said:


> Well it
> Might be twins! Don’t freak out - you’ll manage if it is :).
> However, I had off the charts hcg with my last pregnancy, rising fast and super high and it was just one baby. It did however give me HG and I spent weeks on bed rest and lost 14% of my tiny body weight :/

I think I would freak out with twins! But also good to know that it’s not always twins.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

MadamRose said:


> I think I would freak out with twins! But also good to know that it’s not always twins.

I’m at a stage where I realize worrying can’t change a thing, take what comes and you’ll be able to handle it :) even as a single mom I believe you would be able to handle twins! Can’t wait to see your scan :) I’m going to follow your journal :)


----------



## MadamRose

Reiko_ctu said:


> I’m at a stage where I realize worrying can’t change a thing, take what comes and you’ll be able to handle it :) even as a single mom I believe you would be able to handle twins! Can’t wait to see your scan :) I’m going to follow your journal :)

You’re right what will be will be :) Feel free to come and stalk- right now it’s me moaning about sickness or panicking about cramps which are probably round ligament pain but hopefully as I get further along I’ll be less worried


----------



## Rach87

@Reiko_ctu wondfo. Its what I used both times we were ttc so I just went with those again. I havent tried any other ic brands so not sure how they compare now, hoping theyre as good as they were before.


----------



## LoneWanderer

AF due tomorrow. Have cramps, feel knackered, a bit sickly. Out of HPTs except the very last one that's saved for tomorrow morning, but got an absolutely blazing positive on an OPK this morning - which is how I found out about my son, so I dunno... Keeping everything crossed.


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWanderer good luck!!!! Post tomorrow and let us know!!!!


----------



## ciz

No period and very negative test so who knows what is going on. Congrats to lovely Christmas bfps and big hugs to those who’s af is here or near. 
We have just finished our gingerbreads for Santa, we’re close now for kids to go sleep... fingers crossed quickly


----------



## Deethehippy

Can I ask a question for all the newly pregnant ladies please. Just wondered if you had any symptoms or anything stood out to you as different before you got your BFP?
I do love to symptom spot!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Deethehippy said:


> Can I ask a question for all the newly pregnant ladies please. Just wondered if you had any symptoms or anything stood out to you as different before you got your BFP?
> I do love to symptom spot!!

Honestly, I was terrible for symptom spotting for my about six years of TTC - but then the cycle we actually conceived, I had no clue at all, no sign other than perhaps the odd twinge that had me thinking AF was coming. And I didn't get any pregnancy symptoms at all til maybe... eight, nine weeks, around then? In fact at eight weeks I took myself off to the early pregnancy unit and demanded a scan because I felt so un-pregnant that I was convinced I wasn't. 

But I was!

:rofl:


----------



## MrsKatie

Hey @Deethehippy I am not newly pregnant anymore but what stood out the most for me was being super weepy/emotional the days leading up to my BFP (at 10 or 11 dpo). I got very suspicious the day before I tested when I got very hungry but nothing sounded good. That is a telltale sign for me. FX honey!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

If I’m pregnant, I get super restless and can’t get comfy in bed or even on a long car ride it’s awful... and my mood is absolutely terrible. Like PMS on steroids! Also, I start having sex dreams lol, which I never have (literally never had one when I wasn’t pregnant) flipping hormones!!


----------



## Bittersweet

Deethehippy said:


> Can I ask a question for all the newly pregnant ladies please. Just wondered if you had any symptoms or anything stood out to you as different before you got your BFP?
> I do love to symptom spot!!

I kept a log on here 10dpo and 7/8dpo which might help? 
metallic taste at 10dpo and the constant sore boobs was probably my changing ones


----------



## Hevalouaddict

@MadamRose my twins didn’t double in hcg, I didn’t have a strong test at all, my line was barely there at 14dpo but I knew it was twins. They’ve turned 7 today


----------



## Deethehippy

Thanks everyone..seems like symptoms can vary a bit from person to person....but all things I can hopefully look out for! 
With my chemical In May the thought of preparing the raw chicken for dinner at 9DPO made me feel yuk and my boobs were more sore than normal. Also felt hot and a bit emotional on 8DPO but not much else before the positive...I can't remember my past pregnancies though..too long ago!


----------



## Rach87

For the ltttc ladies...thought a little humor might relieve some stress...


----------



## MadamRose

@ciz hope it’s good news for you soon!!!

@Deethehippy my tiredness and sickness started around 6DPO along with sore boobs. I’m 99% sure it’s why I gave in and tested so early. All of those symptoms have got worse. My sense of smell is now crazy and I have to get up in the night to pee, I never have to get up in the night to pee!!!

@Hevalouaddict thats reassuring thank you


----------



## wrapunzel

omg i finally talked the bf into grabbuing a test!!!!! stand by for results in a bit


----------



## wrapunzel

!!!!


----------



## Deethehippy

wrapunzel said:


> !!!!
> 
> View attachment 1092406

There’s a line!!!


----------



## wrapunzel

Yes there is!!! I thought I was crazy! My biggest symptom has, sadly, been my heart problems acting up :(


----------



## Reiko_ctu

wrapunzel said:


> !!!!
> 
> View attachment 1092406

Deffo a line!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

wrapunzel said:


> Yes there is!!! I thought I was crazy! My biggest symptom has, sadly, been my heart problems acting up :(

Ugh that's so frustrating... My pregnancy hormones always give me palpitations in the 2nd and 3rd tri... not enjoyable!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Well it's Christmas Eve here and DH is home so time for family time -- I hope all you testers have a lovely christmas day with family and yummy food and gifts. And peace even if you're waiting to test xx


----------



## MadamRose

@wrapunzel lovely line - sorry your condition is acting up though.

Merry Christmas ladies hope you all have a wonderful Christmas Day no matter what is it you are getting up to!


----------



## lornapj83

Hey ladies thought I’d update bfn but af is now a day late, I hope you all have a lovely Christmas xx


----------



## wrapunzel

@MadamRose thank you!! I am so exhausted but full of love and excitement.


----------



## MadamRose

@wrapunzel sorry you are so tired but definitely very exciting


----------



## Bevziibubble

wrapunzel said:


> !!!!
> 
> View attachment 1092406

 I see it!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Merry Christmas ladies :) I hope you all have a lovely time :xmas6:


----------



## atx614

MadamRose said:


> @BabyBrain80, @topazicatzbet, @MrsF88, @Jessylou4, @atx614 any updates from any of you ladies? :dust:

BFN for me. I will test again tomorrow, but just waiting for AF to show


----------



## Bevziibubble

atx614 said:


> BFN for me. I will test again tomorrow, but just waiting for AF to show

:hugs:


----------



## Charlotte01x

Merry Christmas ladies!! I finally got my dye stealer and my 2-3 I'm so beyond happy


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay! :happydance:


----------



## Deethehippy

Congratulations Charlotte! Lovely to see.

Merry Christmas ladies! I hope everyone can enjoy today :xmas9:


----------



## MadamRose

@Charlotte01x lovely to see you got your 2-3 :)


----------



## Jessylou4

:lolly:No denying this one!!!! 
Trying to keep chilled as I’ve never got past 6 weeks since having my son! But I’ve never had such a strong positive.

happy Christmas to you all and Thankyou so much for all of your constant support and advice you are a fantastic group of ladies xxxx
Love to you all


----------



## MadamRose

@Jessylou4 lovely Christmas present hope it’s a lovely sticky bean!!!


----------



## Teafor2

So many bfps in this group! Congratulations!!


----------



## elencor

Congratulations to all the BFP!! 
I'm 11 dpo and negative. Will test tomorrow anyway but Im pretty sure I'm out.

What is the most frequent dpo to start seeing lines?


----------



## Deethehippy

Jessy - congratulations! Fantastic BFP. Merry Christmas!

Elencor - I think most BFPS arrive about 10 DPO - 12 DPO but can obviously be earlier or later.


----------



## MrsKatie

@Jessylou4 wow gorgeous bfp!! Congratulations!

@Charlotte01x ah those tests are so beautiful! Yay!

Merry Christmas everyone <3


----------



## Rach87

Congrats on the 2-3w @Charlotte01x !

congrats on your bfp @Jessylou4 hope that dark line means its a sticky one!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Wow congrats on the beautiful bfp ladies. So many!! 

Afm Af showed up so see you all again next round.


----------



## MadamRose

@sallyhansen76 sorry af showed :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm sorry AF arrived :hugs:


----------



## babybears25

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas! :xmas9:Congratulations to all of the BFPs in this thread...it’s been such a lucky one :dance:

Hopefully us ladies moving on to the January thread will have just as much luck x


----------



## Deethehippy

Still a bunch of us to test yet!


----------



## Jessylou4

Deethehippy said:


> Still a bunch of us to test yet! :)


Good luck!
I’m checking up every few hours to see if anyone else has had a Christmas miracle xx


----------



## ciz

Still no period here. Not had a chance to test yet. Hope everyone is having a nice festive holiday. :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for when you test


----------



## Rach87

Somebody test so we have something to squint at! 

I felt like this entire year flew by so fast....and then halted the minute I Ov’d. :rofl:


----------



## LoneWanderer

Ooops sorry ladies I meant to update yesterday but you know how Christmas Day can be!

Hid this in the Christmas tree yesterday haha!


----------



## Rach87

Congrats @LoneWanderer !!


----------



## babybears25

Congratulations @LoneWanderer 

Good luck to the ladies that are testing in the next week x


----------



## wrapunzel

Hey ladies!! Sorry it's been a few days, too busy with fam to hop on the computer. Congrats on your bfps @LoneWanderer, @Charlotte01x and @Jessylou4 <3 and good luck to @ciz, @Deethehippy and everyone else still waiting 

:dust:

I'll be testing again in the morning, it's been 72 hours since the last one so I'm hoping to see a much darker line [-o&lt; (although sadly it is another blue dye test) still feels surreal. I weaned off caffeine over the past 2 days and my heart problems were way better today so now I don't even feel pregnant ahaha


----------



## Charlotte01x

wrapunzel said:


> Hey ladies!! Sorry it's been a few days, too busy with fam to hop on the computer. Congrats on your bfps @LoneWanderer, @Charlotte01x and @Jessylou4 <3 and good luck to @ciz, @Deethehippy and everyone else still waiting
> 
> :dust:
> 
> I'll be testing again in the morning, it's been 72 hours since the last one so I'm hoping to see a much darker line [-o&lt; (although sadly it is another blue dye test) still feels surreal. I weaned off caffeine over the past 2 days and my heart problems were way better today so now I don't even feel pregnant ahaha

Good luck! :dust::test:


----------



## Teafor2

@wrapunzel Good luck!


----------



## elencor

AF is here... January has to be my month, my husband works away during the week days and in January we will be together during the fertile window so... It's kind of my last bullet, we would probably have to wait until April if we don't success...


----------



## Mum42crazy

OMG so many BFP!!!! Congratulations to all of you, and I’m sorry to the others that AF got! 
I’ve had a week off of technology trying to enjoy the lockdown Christmas, had a very lovely stress free time! 
The best thing this morning was having a cup of tea reading the pages of comments here! 
So I had a one wipe (tmi) of spotting and nothing that was last Tuesday which could have been ovulation even though on Sunday my OPK was very negative so not sure about that and if it was then his sperm was hopefully still alive and got it as we did it due to the OPK tests anyway with my app I am 7dpo and I will go with that for the moment, this time last month at 7dpo I just thought I was pregnant with all the symptoms but I am having nothing this month.
[email protected] sent me a free pack of tests because of the really bad dye runs last month so yesterday I did a test just to check if these were going to be the same but it was a beautiful dye free test obviously negative but I have some hope for them this month and they will at least give me some testing strip for early “stressing” lol. So my 7dpo test!!


Let the testing begin!!!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Wrapunzel - good luck with your test being much darker!

Mum42crazy - good luck..7 DPO here too and will use a cheapie later on SMU. Not expecting to see anything before 10 DPO but you never know.


----------



## Jessylou4

First time since having my son that I’ve managed to get a positive on one of these :bfp: 
Got to call my gynae unit if/when I make it to 6 weeks to get an early scan. Going to be a long scary wait until then!

still watching and keeping everything crossed for those of you waiting to test xxx


----------



## Mum42crazy

Jessylou4 said:


> First time since having my son that I’ve managed to get a positive on one of these :bfp:
> Got to call my gynae unit if/when I make it to 6 weeks to get an early scan. Going to be a long scary wait until then!
> 
> still watching and keeping everything crossed for those of you waiting to test xxx
> 
> View attachment 1092497

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

LoneWanderer said:


> Ooops sorry ladies I meant to update yesterday but you know how Christmas Day can be!
> 
> Hid this in the Christmas tree yesterday haha!
> 
> View attachment 1092477

 Congratulations!


----------



## Jessylou4

LoneWanderer said:


> Ooops sorry ladies I meant to update yesterday but you know how Christmas Day can be!
> 
> Hid this in the Christmas tree yesterday haha!
> 
> View attachment 1092477


Congratulations :xmas9: what wonderful news xxx


----------



## Teafor2

@Deethehippy and @Mum42crazy I am also 7 or 8 dpo today. When are you planning to test? I’m waiting until New Year’s Eve as that is the day af is due and I don’t want to be drinking if I’m pregnant. Dh was very excited when I told him the testing date yesterday haha


----------



## MadamRose

@ciz good luck for when you test

@wrapunzel im sure your test will be a lot darker

@elencor sorry af showed :hugs:

@Mum42crazy yay for starting to test

@Jessylou4 yay for digital!

@Teafor2 good luck when you test no idea how you are holding off though


----------



## Mum42crazy

Teafor2 said:


> @Deethehippy and @Mum42crazy I am also 7 or 8 dpo today. When are you planning to test? I’m waiting until New Year’s Eve as that is the day af is due and I don’t want to be drinking if I’m pregnant. Dh was very excited when I told him the testing date yesterday haha

I’ve started today lol, but only because I have IC to get through... If I didn’t I would be be testing NYE too. It’s way to early but for me this is the last time testing early from next month only if I am late.


----------



## lornapj83

Hey ladies thought I’d update, I’m 4 days late no af and negative test :( I have too stop thinking about it but it’s so hard maybe I’m prolonging my af wondering but I’m sure I’m out now just gotta wait for af just no signs of it at all, congratulations everyone with their bfps and good luck too everyone on the next cycle xx


----------



## Teafor2

Mum42crazy said:


> I’ve started today lol, but only because I have IC to get through... If I didn’t I would be be testing NYE too. It’s way to early but for me this is the last time testing early from next month only if I am late.

I told dh a few months ago that he has to keep me from testing until the day after my period is normally due. I always hem and haw over testing early, but ever since we decided together to wait it’s easier. New Years we are making an exception though :p


----------



## ciz

First one within time frame, with pink colour second pic about 20mins after. What on earth is going on](*,):confused:


----------



## Deethehippy

ciz said:


> View attachment 1092508
> View attachment 1092509
> 
> 
> First one within time frame, with pink colour second pic about 20mins after. What on earth is going on](*,):confused:

I had faint lines like this last month. I think some ladies have low levels of HCG naturally and the FRER's are so sensitive they pick it up. But I hope I am wrong and this is the start of something for you.

BFN at 7DPO for me on a One Step cheapie.


----------



## MadamRose

I can definitely see something @ciz I guess the best way if knowing is to test again in 2 day

@Deethehippy definitely very early on, hopefully in the next few days you start to see lines!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see lines good luck :)


----------



## wrapunzel

I ended up testing while half asleep and I somehow lost the darn thing so I can’t obsess about it dry lol. Here’s the wet pics from just before the 2 minute time frame. I don’t think it is really much darker???? but it’s blue dye.... I’ll get pink dye tests soon.


----------



## MadamRose

@wrapunzel definitely a clear blue line on there though but definitely get a pink test when you can


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it. Good luck ❤️


----------



## Deethehippy

Good luck Wrapunzel!

Boobs much sorer today and foul taste in my mouth but could just be progesterone...7DPO


----------



## Fuchsia1412

Well I'm out this month...well I say month but I have no idea where my body's really at so...!
After three really solid,positive OPK days (between 5 and 8 days ago, pain I think was on the middle day, so 7 days ago)..I then start bleeding yesterday. As it was very light and pinkish, I obviously console myself before bed by telling myself it's possibly implantation bleeding.. Before I know it, I've convinced myself it's actually really likely to be that, but then this morning woke up to heavier bleeding. Still no clots, but...yeah, looking super unlikely now. Last AF started 2nd December so.. It's early, but then I've had short cycles in the past. On to next month, though I'll be testing for a few days, unless it gets really heavy. Good luck to all for the last few December days if testing!!!


----------



## Fuchsia1412

@Deethehippy good symptoms! Any others?? I usually go a lot by breast soreness but as I'm bfing it's not really an indicator right now.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

@lornapj83 sorry you are having such a confusing time I had that the cycle before this one. I ended up being 6 days late :( 

@Fuchsia1412 sorry things are messing you around

@Deethehippy symptoms sound good!!!!


----------



## Deethehippy

My dinner tasted like soap...surely it's too early for symptoms...maybe I just burnt my tongue or something?
My boobs are sore but I often get sore boobs around mid TWW...it's if they get sorer I will take note.


----------



## Deethehippy

Fuchsia1412 said:


> Well I'm out this month...well I say month but I have no idea where my body's really at so...!
> After three really solid,positive OPK days (between 5 and 8 days ago, pain I think was on the middle day, so 7 days ago)..I then start bleeding yesterday. As it was very light and pinkish, I obviously console myself before bed by telling myself it's possibly implantation bleeding.. Before I know it, I've convinced myself it's actually really likely to be that, but then this morning woke up to heavier bleeding. Still no clots, but...yeah, looking super unlikely now. Last AF started 2nd December so.. It's early, but then I've had short cycles in the past. On to next month, though I'll be testing for a few days, unless it gets really heavy. Good luck to all for the last few December days if testing!!!

Sorry your cycle is confusing. I hope the bleed stops..some ladies do get quite a bit of implantation.


----------



## MadamRose

@Deethehippy you’re 7DPO right - I 100% had symptoms by then it’s one of the reasons I broke and tested at 8DPO!


----------



## Deethehippy

MadamRose said:


> @Deethehippy you’re 7DPO right - I 100% had symptoms by then it’s one of the reasons I broke and tested at 8DPO!

I’ll see if they develop any overnight. I know it’s the progesterone ‘peak’ after O so could be that but don’t usually have this weird taste thing. Usually at 8 dpo my boobs get less sore so if it’s more tomorrow I’ll get a bit optimistic!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Wow so many BFPs in this group. Congratulations. 
Hope January is the same and hope I get mine in January. Still waiting for stupid AF its driving me crazy waiting. 17dpo today so shud be here but I have bled at 18dpo b4. 
I hate having such a long luteal phase.


----------



## BabyBrain80

So sorry Suger, sending huge hugs. Thanks for your post the other week, brought tears to my eyes but it meant a lot xx I really hope you get your bfp very soon, it's so unfair x

Congrats to all the bfps! There are so many!!
Sorry to those that got af, I hope Jan is your month.

Afm....well I am on CD44 :wacko: after 3 LH surges??? Don't know wtf is going on. I've told you guys how every second cycle seems to be longer so there seems to be an issue. This is way longer though. Anyway IF I ovulated this 3rd go (I did get a very good positive opk) I may be about 7dpo. 
Lots of cm, a few cramps, windy bottom :haha:
Keeping an eye on opk's and I've been peeing on hpt's daily for weeks :huh:
Sensible would say test on new years eve.

Fully expecting af to turn up as this cycle is mental but we've been dtd frequently and OH is very happy :laugh2:

Doing ok otherwise, it's our little Gruffy's due date today and to be honest I'm trying not to think about it too much. Keeping busy with jigsaws, games, chocolate and we got the boys nintendo switches for Xmas, so playing with those. Happy to be distracted.

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas....next year will be better! Love to all :dust:
Xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

BabyBrain80 said:


> So sorry Suger, sending huge hugs. Thanks for your post the other week, brought tears to my eyes but it meant a lot xx I really hope you get your bfp very soon, it's so unfair x
> 
> Congrats to all the bfps! There are so many!!
> Sorry to those that got af, I hope Jan is your month.
> 
> Afm....well I am on CD44 :wacko: after 3 LH surges??? Don't know wtf is going on. I've told you guys how every second cycle seems to be longer so there seems to be an issue. This is way longer though. Anyway IF I ovulated this 3rd go (I did get a very good positive opk) I may be about 7dpo.
> Lots of cm, a few cramps, windy bottom :haha:
> Keeping an eye on opk's and I've been peeing on hpt's daily for weeks :huh:
> Sensible would say test on new years eve.
> 
> Fully expecting af to turn up as this cycle is mental but we've been dtd frequently and OH is very happy :laugh2:
> 
> Doing ok otherwise, it's our little Gruffy's due date today and to be honest I'm trying not to think about it too much. Keeping busy with jigsaws, games, chocolate and we got the boys nintendo switches for Xmas, so playing with those. Happy to be distracted.
> 
> Hope you all had a lovely Christmas....next year will be better! Love to all :dust:
> Xx


Awww bless ya hon. Hugs. 
I tested again and another BFN. Getting lower backache and low belly cramps now so will probably be here in the night. 
Good luck hon. 
Thanks for the good wishes but I don't think I will be getting a BFP any time soon if at all. 
Just so fed up with TTC now.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Suggerhoney said:


> Awww bless ya hon. Hugs.
> I tested again and another BFN. Getting lower backache and low belly cramps now so will probably be here in the night.
> Good luck hon.
> Thanks for the good wishes but I don't think I will be getting a BFP any time soon if at all.
> Just so fed up with TTC now.

I totally understand, I'm not sure how much longer I can go on but I don't want to regret giving up just yet. I'm 40 now though and even if I do fall pregnant and dont mc then it's facing nipt/amnio/scans again. Ugh it's just all unfair. 
Try and stay positive Sugar, I believe it will happen. Over the years I've seen so many ladies here struggle....some are back here now for their 2nd (or 3rd). Xxxx


----------



## wantingagirl

I’m on tenterhooks waiting to see which was this will go or will I be going into loss #9. I got this today


----------



## MadamRose

@wantingagirl those tests look really good


----------



## wantingagirl

MadamRose said:


> @wantingagirl those tests look really good

thank you I had brown spotting when I wiped the other day and one spot of pink today but I’m on baby aspirin xx


----------



## wrapunzel

Just now I bled a tiny bit, and cramping now too, although it’s a lot of back and ovary-adjacent cramping so far and not that super distinct “uterine lining is shedding NOW” feeling of menstruation so that’s good. I told the bf I don’t care how bad the car’s brakes are, I NEED a pink dye test tomorrow lol. Hopefully I’m not just straight up bleeding then :( I bled with my second pregnancy but not until I was a bit further along.


----------



## ciz

wantingagirl said:


> I’m on tenterhooks waiting to see which was this will go or will I be going into loss #9. I got this today
> View attachment 1092518

looks good lovely :) 



wrapunzel said:


> Just now I bled a tiny bit, and cramping now too, although it’s a lot of back and ovary-adjacent cramping so far and not that super distinct “uterine lining is shedding NOW” feeling of menstruation so that’s good. I told the bf I don’t care how bad the car’s brakes are, I NEED a pink dye test tomorrow lol. Hopefully I’m not just straight up bleeding then :( I bled with my second pregnancy but not until I was a bit further along.

 Can’t wait to see the pink test :)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Deethehippy good signs for you!! I agree with @MadamRose because 7dpo with my first CP I had such strong symptoms I had to test the next day as well. And we were TTA do definitely not focusing on symptoms in that tww. So excited for you - I feel like this is a good month for bfps and you’ll be lucky/blessed xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

BabyBrain80 said:


> I totally understand, I'm not sure how much longer I can go on but I don't want to regret giving up just yet. I'm 40 now though and even if I do fall pregnant and dont mc then it's facing nipt/amnio/scans again. Ugh it's just all unfair.
> Try and stay positive Sugar, I believe it will happen. Over the years I've seen so many ladies here struggle....some are back here now for their 2nd (or 3rd). Xxxx


Thanks hon. I'm 41 now so I just feel like there is no hope. 
We started trying not long after I turned 40 and all I've had is 4 chemicals. 
I was looking on Google at my chances and its just so slim now and my miscarriage rate is even higher now. 
I wish I didn't Google now because its just made me extra anxious. 
I can't believe January will be cycle number 11 ttc. 
I just want that blazing BFP and sticky rainbow. 
Hope we both get to hold our rainbows in our arms very soon hon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

And there both healthy to.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Wow @wantingagirl congratulations thats a great BFP!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

wantingagirl said:


> thank you I had brown spotting when I wiped the other day and one spot of pink today but I’m on baby aspirin xx


Hi I was on baby aspirin after my first chemical back in April. Sadly went to have another 2 more early losses while on it and was told on here not to take it until I get a BFP because its a blood thinner and can cause the lining to be thin.
So I stopped it then fell pregnant again in October and started taking it when I got my positive tests at 10dpo but had a 4th loss this year.

I'm on macca root now in the hope I won't have any more losses but not fallen pregnant again yet as far as I know.
No lines on tests since October.
Now waiting for stupid AF and onto month 11 ttc. Feeling really low just want it so bad and its not happening and absolutely terrified of having even more losses after 4 back to back ones I don't wont any more.
My lines never got as dark as ure frer thats such a blazing positive.

Was u told to take the aspirin because I'm wondering if I shud re start it but scared it will thin the linnning and I will have another loss.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@wantingagirl congratulations!


----------



## Suggerhoney

18dpo still no AF and no BFP this is torture :cry:


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney sending big hugs :hugs:


----------



## Mum42crazy

wantingagirl said:


> I’m on tenterhooks waiting to see which was this will go or will I be going into loss #9. I got this today
> View attachment 1092518

They are great tests. Fingers crossed for your take home baby!!


----------



## Mum42crazy

So 8dpo testing and I think I see something or maybe just morning and line eyes at the same time, as for symptoms still don’t have any, maybe my boobs are a little more “there” and I did have a tiny and I mean tiny bit of old blood well brownish blood when I wiped yesterday but it was only one wipe and nothing more, I wouldn’t have even seen it if I hadn’t been trying to check out my cm anyway this is the test, I’ve put a line where I see the “line” in real life but it is a hardly there and super hard for the camera to pick up.... anyway we will see how or if it progresses over the next day or two.....


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney sending big hugs :hugs:

Thanks


----------



## MadamRose

Mum42crazy said:


> So 8dpo testing and I think I see something or maybe just morning and line eyes at the same time, as for symptoms still don’t have any, maybe my boobs are a little more “there” and I did have a tiny and I mean tiny bit of old blood well brownish blood when I wiped yesterday but it was only one wipe and nothing more, I wouldn’t have even seen it if I hadn’t been trying to check out my cm anyway this is the test, I’ve put a line where I see the “line” in real life but it is a hardly there and super hard for the camera to pick up.... anyway we will see how or if it progresses over the next day or two.....
> View attachment 1092539

I think I see something!!!!


----------



## babybears25

Hugs to you @Suggerhoney I’m sorry you’re stuck waiting for AF.

@Mum42crazy I can see that line! Looking forward to seeing your next test.


----------



## wantingagirl

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi I was on baby aspirin after my first chemical back in April. Sadly went to have another 2 more early losses while on it and was told on here not to take it until I get a BFP because its a blood thinner and can cause the lining to be thin.
> So I stopped it then fell pregnant again in October and started taking it when I got my positive tests at 10dpo but had a 4th loss this year.
> 
> I'm on macca root now in the hope I won't have any more losses but not fallen pregnant again yet as far as I know.
> No lines on tests since October.
> Now waiting for stupid AF and onto month 11 ttc. Feeling really low just want it so bad and its not happening and absolutely terrified of having even more losses after 4 back to back ones I don't wont any more.
> My lines never got as dark as ure frer thats such a blazing positive.
> 
> Was u told to take the aspirin because I'm wondering if I shud re start it but scared it will thin the linnning and I will have another loss.

it was me that told you not to take it before a bfp. I never needed to take it with my first 3 but for some reason I don’t know if it worked or co-incidence but I took it for leo and Eloise. I know a lot of trusts are advising it if your over 35. My consultant can’t advise me to take it for legal reasons but they didn’t have any issues me taking it xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Mum42crazy I can see that. 

suggerhoney I’m so sorry hun it really sucks what your going through I’ve been there and I’m defo nowhere near out of the woods xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Good luck Wrapunzel when you get the pink dye.

Sugger - really hope the witch puts you out of your misery today and arrives. It’s awful waiting for a new cycle x


----------



## Charlotte01x

Well this is my last test I'm gonna take this pregnancy! Apart from my cb digitals to check I get a 3+ result in a week or so. Pretty happy with that line! Got a scan on the 6th of Jan!


----------



## MadamRose

@Charlotte01x super line :) I think everything will be fine for you on the 6th


----------



## Suggerhoney

wantingagirl said:


> it was me that told you not to take it before a bfp. I never needed to take it with my first 3 but for some reason I don’t know if it worked or co-incidence but I took it for leo and Eloise. I know a lot of trusts are advising it if your over 35. My consultant can’t advise me to take it for legal reasons but they didn’t have any issues me taking it xx


It was a few other ladies told me not to take it to hon. But other ladies swear by it. 
I've had 2 losses on it and 2 losses not on it so its so hard for me to know what to do. 
I'm taking 2000mg of macca root in the hope it will prevent another loss but as far as I know I haven't been pregnant yet while on it. 
Mind u im starting to wonder now if this is a 5th loss because I had loads of symptoms but they all fizzled out at 8dpo. 
Then got really sore boobs again around 12dpo but I've had nothing but BFNs. 
The sore boobs went away a few days later so no idea what that was. There not sore now at all. 
I'm just getting so disheartened every month that goes by and im still not pregnant. 
The closest I've got to pregnancy is the 4 losses and I really don't want to endure anymore heartache. 
I just want my rainbow so badly but now I'm 41 it just feels impossible. 


Still no sign of AF cramps all night so didn't sleep well but not even a spot of pink. Nothing.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks Dee. I feel so incredibly low today i just want to cry.


----------



## wrapunzel

Bleeding a bit more now. I’m trying to stay hopeful that it’s implantation related/an early placental bleed but I’m not even convincing myself lol. Sad. Good luck to everyone else


----------



## MadamRose

Sending hugs @wrapunzel is it worth you ringing doctors? How many weeks are you by date?


----------



## Deethehippy

wrapunzel said:


> Bleeding a bit more now. I’m trying to stay hopeful that it’s implantation related/an early placental bleed but I’m not even convincing myself lol. Sad. Good luck to everyone else

I'm so sorry. Have you tried testing again?


----------



## Mum42crazy

Suggerhoney said:


> It was a few other ladies told me not to take it to hon. But other ladies swear by it.
> I've had 2 losses on it and 2 losses not on it so its so hard for me to know what to do.
> I'm taking 2000mg of macca root in the hope it will prevent another loss but as far as I know I haven't been pregnant yet while on it.
> Mind u im starting to wonder now if this is a 5th loss because I had loads of symptoms but they all fizzled out at 8dpo.
> Then got really sore boobs again around 12dpo but I've had nothing but BFNs.
> The sore boobs went away a few days later so no idea what that was. There not sore now at all.
> I'm just getting so disheartened every month that goes by and im still not pregnant.
> The closest I've got to pregnancy is the 4 losses and I really don't want to endure anymore heartache.
> I just want my rainbow so badly but now I'm 41 it just feels impossible.
> 
> 
> Still no sign of AF cramps all night so didn't sleep well but not even a spot of pink. Nothing.
> View attachment 1092548

Please don’t give up, like I said before many many women in their early 40’s have babies, yes many loss them too but because we are able to test early we become much more aware of our bodies and the what if’s. 
If I go back to TTC with my four children I would never have done tests before AF, I didn’t worry about the 2WW I didn’t even know my ovulation or even if my cycles were regular I just know about the time I should have came on. 
Last month I did have lines slight but it didn’t happen not sure if it was a chemical or just had bad tests. 
The past two years have opened my eyes to the real world of ttc, and it’s scary and difficult, my story started when I was 42 from no sperm to IVF to sperm back to an amazing positive then an early pregnancy loss, this year I’ve been through a lot BUT you are 41 not 44 you have been a rock to many in these thread over the past months and my heart has broke for you and the CP’s but I believe and I honestly do believe that will get that take home baby, next month I will not test early I will no longer think of the maybe’s and live BUT I am 44, I have know personally of 6 mums to be that are 41/42 ( do to my work) I also know of two that have miscarried 42.
2020 lockdown was good to those 6. So I am sending you a massive hug and positive vibes for your take home baby which I am sure will come!!!


----------



## wrapunzel

I can’t get a test until this afternoon, our car is broken so will have to ask a favor until the mechanic is done his holidays. 

It’s mild bleeding but my periods are always 2-3 days, mild, and nearly painless, I know in my heart if I wasn’t TTC I’d be thinking nothing was different, maybe a bit of a slow start (it’s been mostly older blood mixed with mucus, one little dab of brighter this morning)


----------



## wrapunzel

Oh and @MadamRose I’d be 4+1. I’m still nauseous and my boobs are bigger. Idk


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope you can get a test soon.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hope all is ok @wrapunzel Xx

As for aspirin.....I was put on it after my 12 weeks scan, they specifically said to wait until then to make sure I was over the 12 weeks. I've no idea why I had to wait. But as I understand it was age related for me due to the placenta often "aging" in the later stages of pregnancy. Sound right? 
My midwife friend had many losses in her younger days (30's) but swears by ubiquinol and aspirin. Uses aspirin from bfp and has had 3 babies in her 40's (1 early this year) and she is a few years older than me. So I am pondering earlier aspirin due to my own early loses.

Big hugs @Suggerhoney Xx

There is always hope ladies xx


----------



## Tasha36089

Congratulations on all the bfp’s ladies. I’m still WTT. My hcg levels are still high and I’m still testing positive. It all just seems never ending.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Tasha36089 said:


> Congratulations on all the bfp’s ladies. I’m still WTT. My hcg levels are still high and I’m still testing positive. It all just seems never ending.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Tasha36089 said:


> Congratulations on all the bfp’s ladies. I’m still WTT. My hcg levels are still high and I’m still testing positive. It all just seems never ending.

I’m sorry girl that’s heartbreaking. Had that with my first loss in 2014... ages of bleeding. It was on and off for 3 months before I had a proper break and period. No positive test though so not sure how long you should wait before needing a medical intervention to get hcg back to zero.


----------



## tbfromlv

Congrats to the BFPs and GL to those waiting to test or testing next month! I’ve been silently stalking and cheering you all on!!


@Suggerhoney i wanted to say that baby aspirin actually has the opposite effect. Many fertility specialists prescribe it during either your whole cycle or from ovulation on. It increases blood flow to your uterus and can help thicken the lining and it also is helpful for implantation. When I did IVF for my first, I had to take a heparin from egg retrieval (equivalent to ovulation) until 10 weeks. I’m prone to pregnancy loss.. I’m currently in my 10th pregnancy but only have one live child (plus of course this one at 19 weeks) I had 3 losses this year prior to this pregnancy and finally I started taking the baby aspirin again daily during that entire cycle I conceived. 
That being said- some people have different blood clotting disorders and are to take a heparin throughout their whole pregnancy but for lining thickness and implantation help, it’s only necessary for beginning to roughly 10-12 weeks. 

anyway, I’m sending you lots of hugs and luck! I know it’s hard to stay hopeful, especially after many losses, but I hope your luck will change soon :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

Charlotte01x said:


> Well this is my last test I'm gonna take this pregnancy! Apart from my cb digitals to check I get a 3+ result in a week or so. Pretty happy with that line! Got a scan on the 6th of Jan!
> View attachment 1092545

lovely line! I’m not sure when I will get a scan I haven’t even called GP yet :wacko: xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Wrapunzel I’m so sorry I hope it’s good news and suggerhoney I’m so so sorry. Trying and pregnancy is terrifying after losses xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Today’s test for me


----------



## Reiko_ctu

wantingagirl said:


> View attachment 1092563
> Today’s test for me

Beaut!!


----------



## MadamRose

I’m currently panicking slightly (a lot) I’ve had two small bouts of bleeding today a little bit of brown and a little bit of red both on wiping. Rang 111 who because of my history etc have rang my early pregnancy unit. I’m sat trying to watch a film with my children - as per advice to relax and try not to think about it and I’m finding it almost impossible :sad2:I know it could be normal and it happened with DD1 and DD2 at this time but I still freak out


----------



## Bevziibubble

@wantingagirl lovely line :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

MadamRose said:


> I’m currently panicking slightly (a lot) I’ve had two small bouts of bleeding today a little bit of brown and a little bit of red both on wiping. Rang 111 who because of my history etc have rang my early pregnancy unit. I’m sat trying to watch a film with my children - as per advice to relax and try not to think about it and I’m finding it almost impossible :sad2:I know it could be normal and it happened with DD1 and DD2 at this time but I still freak out

 Hoping all is OK and you get some answers soon :hugs:


----------



## Tasha36089

Reiko_ctu said:


> I’m sorry girl that’s heartbreaking. Had that with my first loss in 2014... ages of bleeding. It was on and off for 3 months before I had a proper break and period. No positive test though so not sure how long you should wait before needing a medical intervention to get hcg back to zero.

Yeah it hard because I just want to move on now. I only bled for about 5 days and have been having hcg checked regularly.it has started to go down but very slowly. I have been given the option for medical management but I’d rather not atm. Everything looked all clear on the scan. I’m back for more bloods on the 4th so hopefully it’s gone down again by then x


----------



## Teafor2

@Mum42crazy I think I see it! I hope this is the start of a bfp for you! 

@wrapunzel fx it’s just implantation or a bit of early bleeding

I’m 9/10 dpo today and feeling pretty normal. I can’t tell if I’m having tender breast or if it’s from my workout yesterday. Either way they’re normal for me before af. Also may be feeling a bit of cramping, but that’s also normal for me around this time in my cycle. So basically I’m still waiting to see what happens. :shrug:


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mum42crazy u actually cried reading ure message ure so lovely.
Thank you so much hon.
Really don't know what to do now. I have 75mg of baby aspirin, do u think it will be worth me taking them again? I cud start them on cd1.
And hopefully now I'm on the macca root to it will help give me my sticky rainbow.

@BabyBrain80 

Thank you hon. Now wondering if i shud start the baby aspirin again in the next few days or shud I leave it until I actually get a BFP. Sending u so much baby dust hon. Thank you for always being so kind and encouraging. 

@wantingagirl 
Thats so dark congratulations. 

@MadamRose oh no how scary. I really hope the bleeding stops. Its horrible seeing blood in pregnancy. 
Hope it stops.


----------



## BabyBrain80

@MadamRose I hope everything is ok, got everything crossed for you. It's so scary xxx


----------



## Rach87

Oh @MadamRose i hope its nothing like in your other pregnancies. Has it stopped?


----------



## BabyBrain80

@Suggerhoney :hugs:
Can you call a midwife and see what they suggest for you with the aspirin? I guess different health boards/countries or even midwives have different protocols. But each person is different too. After all your chemicals though it might be worth asking if it could help earlier?
They've increased the dose here (north lanarkshire) to 150mg daily and I was a bit scared but it was fine. I am frightened to take anything lol. X


----------



## MadamRose

Rach87 said:


> Oh @MadamRose i hope its nothing like in your other pregnancies. Has it stopped?

I bleed (spotting) at 5,6,7 and 8 weeks with both DD1 and DD2 not sure I can go through that again this time. I only bled once when I had my miscarriage and once it started it didn’t stop. 

I haven’t had any more bleeding just some cramps this evening but I get cramps nearly every evening so that’s quite normal


----------



## Suggerhoney

tbfromlv said:


> Congrats to the BFPs and GL to those waiting to test or testing next month! I’ve been silently stalking and cheering you all on!!
> 
> 
> @Suggerhoney i wanted to say that baby aspirin actually has the opposite effect. Many fertility specialists prescribe it during either your whole cycle or from ovulation on. It increases blood flow to your uterus and can help thicken the lining and it also is helpful for implantation. When I did IVF for my first, I had to take a heparin from egg retrieval (equivalent to ovulation) until 10 weeks. I’m prone to pregnancy loss.. I’m currently in my 10th pregnancy but only have one live child (plus of course this one at 19 weeks) I had 3 losses this year prior to this pregnancy and finally I started taking the baby aspirin again daily during that entire cycle I conceived.
> That being said- some people have different blood clotting disorders and are to take a heparin throughout their whole pregnancy but for lining thickness and implantation help, it’s only necessary for beginning to roughly 10-12 weeks.
> 
> anyway, I’m sending you lots of hugs and luck! I know it’s hard to stay hopeful, especially after many losses, but I hope your luck will change soon :hugs:

Thanks for this hon I think after reading this im going to start taking them again. Mite start them from cd 1 onwards. 
Thank you so much hon



Tasha36089 said:


> Yeah it hard because I just want to move on now. I only bled for about 5 days and have been having hcg checked regularly.it has started to go down but very slowly. I have been given the option for medical management but I’d rather not atm. Everything looked all clear on the scan. I’m back for more bloods on the 4th so hopefully it’s gone down again by then x

So sorry hon. Sending u huge hugs.


----------



## MadamRose

Suggerhoney said:


> @Mum42crazy u actually cried reading ure message ure so lovely.
> Thank you so much hon.
> Really don't know what to do now. I have 75mg of baby aspirin, do u think it will be worth me taking them again? I cud start them on cd1.
> And hopefully now I'm on the macca root to it will help give me my sticky rainbow.
> 
> @BabyBrain80
> 
> Thank you hon. Now wondering if i shud start the baby aspirin again in the next few days or shud I leave it until I actually get a BFP. Sending u so much baby dust hon. Thank you for always being so kind and encouraging.
> 
> @wantingagirl
> Thats so dark congratulations.
> 
> @MadamRose oh no how scary. I really hope the bleeding stops. Its horrible seeing blood in pregnancy.
> Hope it stops.

I know people in the US take it from day 1 I think it really does differ on where you are based


----------



## Reiko_ctu

MadamRose said:


> I bleed (spotting) at 5,6,7 and 8 weeks with both DD1 and DD2 not sure I can go through that again this time. I only bled once when I had my miscarriage and once it started it didn’t stop.
> 
> I haven’t had any more bleeding just some cramps this evening but I get cramps nearly every evening so that’s quite normal

Sounds totally normal, try not to worry :) you had lovely strong lines and babe has stuck around for a good time now so I’d trust it’s all ok!!


----------



## wantingagirl

Yeah I was told in no certain circumstances to take aspirin from cd1 as it can thin lining but obvs it’s different everywhere so I’m really not sure. 

thanks suggerhoney I’m definitely no where out of the woods yet so we shall see. 

madamrose I’m so sorry will they send you for bloods? I’ve spotted with Leo and Eloise it’s so scary when you have losses and see this my first 3 no blood at all. Eloise I even passed two big clots and red blood xx


----------



## MadamRose

wantingagirl said:


> Yeah I was told in no certain circumstances to take aspirin from cd1 as it can thin lining but obvs it’s different everywhere so I’m really not sure.
> 
> thanks suggerhoney I’m definitely no where out of the woods yet so we shall see.
> 
> madamrose I’m so sorry will they send you for bloods? I’ve spotted with Leo and Eloise it’s so scary when you have losses and see this my first 3 no blood at all. Eloise I even passed two big clots and red blood xx

I had bloods done before Christmas in 48 hours there was a 150% increase in hcg, doctor had said they would be happy with anything above 63% and my numbers were really good. Not sure if they may be tempted to scan I had an early scan with DD2 and 5+1. Unfortunately won’t know their thinking until tomorrow


----------



## wrapunzel

Somehow, after over 24 hours of light bleeding... I know this is a faint line for CD30/18dpo but my line with my son was even fainter on CD32. So holding my breath and praying!!!!


----------



## Mum42crazy

wantingagirl said:


> View attachment 1092563
> Today’s test for me

That’s great!!!




MadamRose said:


> I’m currently panicking slightly (a lot) I’ve had two small bouts of bleeding today a little bit of brown and a little bit of red both on wiping. Rang 111 who because of my history etc have rang my early pregnancy unit. I’m sat trying to watch a film with my children - as per advice to relax and try not to think about it and I’m finding it almost impossible :sad2:I know it could be normal and it happened with DD1 and DD2 at this time but I still freak out

hopefully everything will be ok



wrapunzel said:


> Somehow, after over 24 hours of light bleeding... I know this is a faint line for CD30/18dpo but my line with my son was even fainter on CD32. So holding my breath and praying!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1092577

fingers crossed for you


----------



## Mum42crazy

9dpo and still a maybe line but in real life it’s slightly better. Tweaked it a little so maybe you guys can see it too. Still not sure but I need to get rid of these tests


----------



## Mum42crazy

Suggerhoney said:


> @Mum42crazy u actually cried reading ure message ure so lovely.
> Thank you so much hon.
> Really don't know what to do now. I have 75mg of baby aspirin, do u think it will be worth me taking them again? I cud start them on cd1.
> And hopefully now I'm on the macca root to it will help give me my sticky rainbow.
> 
> @BabyBrain80
> 
> Thank you hon. Now wondering if i shud start the baby aspirin again in the next few days or shud I leave it until I actually get a BFP. Sending u so much baby dust hon. Thank you for always being so kind and encouraging.
> 
> @wantingagirl
> Thats so dark congratulations.
> 
> @MadamRose oh no how scary. I really hope the bleeding stops. Its horrible seeing blood in pregnancy.
> Hope it stops.

I don’t need you to cry,lol. 
I don’t know anything about aspirin so I’m not sure, just keep feeling positive!


----------



## Mum42crazy

Better photo of


----------



## Charlotte01x

Got my 3+ today only 4 days after getting my 2-3. I think this baby is definitely a sticky one, only ever got this far with my son!!


----------



## Charlotte01x

@MadamRose sorry about your bleeding! But like you said, you had it with your other children so could be perfectly normal! Hope you get your answers soon. Did you get your 3+?


----------



## MadamRose

Charlotte01x said:


> @MadamRose sorry about your bleeding! But like you said, you had it with your other children so could be perfectly normal! Hope you get your answers soon. Did you get your 3+?

I only had 2 digis so never did one to see if I got 3+


----------



## Charlotte01x

MadamRose said:


> I only had 2 digis so never did one to see if I got 3+

I remember saying your levels were over 3000 weren't they? So you would of got your 3+ which is a good sign! How many weeks are you today? Has the bleeding stopped? X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations :)


----------



## Charlotte01x

Jj


Bevziibubble said:


> Congratulations :)

Thankyou x


----------



## MadamRose

@Charlotte01x yes nothing since yesterday. That was only when I wiped abs never on a liner or anything. I’m 5+5 today and my dates should be pretty spot on


----------



## Charlotte01x

MadamRose said:


> @Charlotte01x yes nothing since yesterday. That was only when I wiped abs never on a liner or anything. I’m 5+5 today and my dates should be pretty spot on

That's good news, probably just some old blood! Did you say you've been to the doctors or early pregnancy unit? They may give you an early scan x


----------



## MadamRose

Charlotte01x said:


> That's good news, probably just some old blood! Did you say you've been to the doctors or early pregnancy unit? They may give you an early scan x

I’m waiting for a call from the EPU today - but it was a totally mess yesterday- was promised a called back and it never came so rang them twice and neither time did they have any record of me. The lady late last night was fab and assured me she’d personally pass my details on was told to expect a call around 11 but will ring around 12 if nothing


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope they call soon. Waiting is so hard :(


----------



## MadamRose

Bevziibubble said:


> I hope they call soon. Waiting is so hard :(

Thanks as the minutes tick on and after yesterday I’m slowly loosing hope in them. I understand they are busy but they shouldn’t give timings etc if they can’t keep to them


----------



## Charlotte01x

MadamRose said:


> Thanks as the minutes tick on and after yesterday I’m slowly loosing hope in them. I understand they are busy but they shouldn’t give timings etc if they can’t keep to them

Could you maybe book a private scan?x


----------



## Jessylou4

Had a feeling with update was going to happen from me. 

I’ve had horrendous cramps the last few days and also been a bit concerned by the 1-2 weeks on my digital when I should have been around 21DPO. 
Tested this morning and a super faint line (after getting the darkest lines ever on Christmas Eve) and the digital says not pregnant.

This makes my 6th chemical pregnancy now. Got to stop the cyclogest and wait for it to pass then I’ll be heading over to the January testing thread.

This one had broken my heart as I had the strongest positives I’ve ever had xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Charlotte01x said:


> Could you maybe book a private scan?x

I’ve got a private scan for the 2nd it’s the earliest the private one will do it


----------



## Charlotte01x

Jessylou4 said:


> Had a feeling with update was going to happen from me.
> 
> I’ve had horrendous cramps the last few days and also been a bit concerned by the 1-2 weeks on my digital when I should have been around 21DPO.
> Tested this morning and a super faint line (after getting the darkest lines ever on Christmas Eve) and the digital says not pregnant.
> 
> This makes my 6th chemical pregnancy now. Got to stop the cyclogest and wait for it to pass then I’ll be heading over to the January testing thread.
> 
> This one had broken my heart as I had the strongest positives I’ve ever had xxx

So sorry lovely. Sending baby dust to you:dust:


----------



## Deethehippy

Jessylou4 said:


> Had a feeling with update was going to happen from me.
> 
> I’ve had horrendous cramps the last few days and also been a bit concerned by the 1-2 weeks on my digital when I should have been around 21DPO.
> Tested this morning and a super faint line (after getting the darkest lines ever on Christmas Eve) and the digital says not pregnant.
> 
> This makes my 6th chemical pregnancy now. Got to stop the cyclogest and wait for it to pass then I’ll be heading over to the January testing thread.
> 
> This one had broken my heart as I had the strongest positives I’ve ever had xxx

I’m so sorry. It’s so cruel and hard..sending you big hugs :hugs:


----------



## wrapunzel

I’m so sorry @Jessylou4 hugs and love to you. 

I wish I had a ton of tests, I so badly want to see if my line is getting darker or not. The blood is scaring me. It’s just like period blood but only a tiny bit and I haven’t had any bad cramps. Gah. 

my bf says some women have “hormonal bleeding” at their usual period times for the first few months of pregnancy but I can’t find anything credible about that and why would I have it now when I didn’t the first 2 times around???


----------



## Mum42crazy

Jessylou4 said:


> Had a feeling with update was going to happen from me.
> 
> I’ve had horrendous cramps the last few days and also been a bit concerned by the 1-2 weeks on my digital when I should have been around 21DPO.
> Tested this morning and a super faint line (after getting the darkest lines ever on Christmas Eve) and the digital says not pregnant.
> 
> This makes my 6th chemical pregnancy now. Got to stop the cyclogest and wait for it to pass then I’ll be heading over to the January testing thread.
> 
> This one had broken my heart as I had the strongest positives I’ve ever had xxx

I am so sorry, my heart goes out to you


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :hugs:❤️


----------



## MadamRose

@Jessylou4 I’m so sorry :hugs:


----------



## ciz

wrapunzel said:


> I’m so sorry @Jessylou4 hugs and love to you.
> 
> I wish I had a ton of tests, I so badly want to see if my line is getting darker or not. The blood is scaring me. It’s just like period blood but only a tiny bit and I haven’t had any bad cramps. Gah.
> 
> my bf says some women have “hormonal bleeding” at their usual period times for the first few months of pregnancy but I can’t find anything credible about that and why would I have it now when I didn’t the first 2 times around???

My mum had 4 months of normal periods when she was pregnant with me. A friend of mine also had 2 months of period bleeds. 
Everything crossed you get a nice dark line very soon :)


----------



## ciz

Jessylou4 said:


> Had a feeling with update was going to happen from me.
> 
> I’ve had horrendous cramps the last few days and also been a bit concerned by the 1-2 weeks on my digital when I should have been around 21DPO.
> Tested this morning and a super faint line (after getting the darkest lines ever on Christmas Eve) and the digital says not pregnant.
> 
> This makes my 6th chemical pregnancy now. Got to stop the cyclogest and wait for it to pass then I’ll be heading over to the January testing thread.
> 
> This one had broken my heart as I had the strongest positives I’ve ever had xxx

I’m so sorry lovely. It never gets easier. Sending you a massive hug and so much baby luck for next cycle. Xx


----------



## MadamRose

I’m off to the EPU just about to leave - I haven’t been able to eat all day not sure what is anxiety and what is morning sickness. She said I could wait til the 4th or head in and be see by a doctor - She was 99% sure with my MC history and history of anxiety that doctor would approve an emergency scan today.


----------



## Mum42crazy

MadamRose said:


> I’m off to the EPU just about to leave - I haven’t been able to eat all day not sure what is anxiety and what is morning sickness. She said I could wait til the 4th or head in and be see by a doctor - She was 99% sure with my MC history and history of anxiety that doctor would approve an emergency scan today.

Good luck I hope you get a scan!


----------



## Charlotte01x

MadamRose said:


> I’m off to the EPU just about to leave - I haven’t been able to eat all day not sure what is anxiety and what is morning sickness. She said I could wait til the 4th or head in and be see by a doctor - She was 99% sure with my MC history and history of anxiety that doctor would approve an emergency scan today.

Good luck lovely x


----------



## wrapunzel

fingers crossed @MadamRose I hope your scan goes well!


----------



## loeylo

BabyBrain80 said:


> @Suggerhoney :hugs:
> Can you call a midwife and see what they suggest for you with the aspirin? I guess different health boards/countries or even midwives have different protocols. But each person is different too. After all your chemicals though it might be worth asking if it could help earlier?
> They've increased the dose here (north lanarkshire) to 150mg daily and I was a bit scared but it was fine. I am frightened to take anything lol. X

That interesting. Is that Wishaw General? Can I send you a private message?


----------



## Rach87

@wrapunzel @Jessylou4 @MadamRose Im so so sorry for the bleeding and loss. 

:hug:


----------



## Rach87

@Mum42crazy i see a squinter!


----------



## BabyBrain80

loeylo said:


> That interesting. Is that Wishaw General? Can I send you a private message?

Sure....it was through my GP though not at the hospital x


----------



## Teafor2

wrapunzel said:


> I’m so sorry @Jessylou4 hugs and love to you.
> 
> I wish I had a ton of tests, I so badly want to see if my line is getting darker or not. The blood is scaring me. It’s just like period blood but only a tiny bit and I haven’t had any bad cramps. Gah.
> 
> my bf says some women have “hormonal bleeding” at their usual period times for the first few months of pregnancy but I can’t find anything credible about that and why would I have it now when I didn’t the first 2 times around???

I have a friend that went for her first scan expecting to be 6 weeks and turned out she was like 10 weeks and she had bled at the time she expected her period. She has a 7 year old now :)


----------



## Deethehippy

9 DPO today and been testing since yesterday with cheap internet One Steps. Yesterday evening got a line (hard to tell colour) and then tested again this morning a few times and no lines and then my last tests this afternoon had weird broken lines that all had colour but were not complete.
Don’t ‘feel’ pregnant today but do have a bit of a upset tummy and tweaks in lower right side. 
First pic is yesterday pm test (8DPO)
Next pic is this morning (answer test has faint grey line but I always get those on them)
Last pics are this afternoons tests.

Is it just a bunch of faulty tests/bad batch do you think??


----------



## BabyBrain80

Deethehippy said:


> 9 DPO today and been testing since yesterday with cheap internet One Steps. Yesterday evening got a line (hard to tell colour) and then tested again this morning a few times and no lines and then my last tests this afternoon had weird broken lines that all had colour but were not complete.
> Don’t ‘feel’ pregnant today but do have a bit of a upset tummy and tweaks in lower right side.
> First pic is yesterday pm test (8DPO)
> Next pic is this morning (answer test has faint grey line but I always get those on them)
> Last pics are this afternoons tests.
> 
> Is it just a bunch of faulty tests/bad batch do you think??
> 
> View attachment 1092592
> View attachment 1092593
> View attachment 1092594
> View attachment 1092595

I had one of those a couple of days ago, only half a line. Done several since and all bfn. Also the last batch I could see very faint shaddows in the deep background if you know what I mean? Must just have been the test strip or something. I've used these for years and they've been ok in the past but now I'm not getting excited until I see a proper bit of colour. 

Hope your tests do become nice BFP's xxx


----------



## Teafor2

Deethehippy said:


> 9 DPO today and been testing since yesterday with cheap internet One Steps. Yesterday evening got a line (hard to tell colour) and then tested again this morning a few times and no lines and then my last tests this afternoon had weird broken lines that all had colour but were not complete.
> Don’t ‘feel’ pregnant today but do have a bit of a upset tummy and tweaks in lower right side.
> First pic is yesterday pm test (8DPO)
> Next pic is this morning (answer test has faint grey line but I always get those on them)
> Last pics are this afternoons tests.
> 
> Is it just a bunch of faulty tests/bad batch do you think??
> 
> View attachment 1092592
> View attachment 1092593
> View attachment 1092594
> View attachment 1092595

I can see it very clearly in the first photo, but not sure how to interpret the others. Maybe try a different type of test tomorrow and see?

I am also having a bit of a funny tummy today, but I think it’s the result of a big earthquake we just had here. We are far enough from the epicentre that we are fine, but dh and I went running outside in a panic! All the lamp shades were swinging, dh’s mountain bike was knocked over, and all the dishes in the dishwasher were knocked around. Hoping we won’t feel the aftershocks


----------



## Deethehippy

Teafor2 said:


> I can see it very clearly in the first photo, but not sure how to interpret the others. Maybe try a different type of test tomorrow and see?
> 
> I am also having a bit of a funny tummy today, but I think it’s the result of a big earthquake we just had here. We are far enough from the epicentre that we are fine, but dh and I went running outside in a panic! All the lamp shades were swinging, dh’s mountain bike was knocked over, and all the dishes in the dishwasher were knocked around. Hoping we won’t feel the aftershocks

That sounds so scary! I’m glad you are ok. I expect that could upset your tummy though. :hugs:


----------



## MrsKatie

@Jessylou4 oh I'm so sorry hon :( Sending huge hugs and I hope the next cycle is your lucky one.


----------



## MrsKatie

@Deethehippy fx for you honey the line is so clear in that first pic!


----------



## BabyBrain80

@Deethehippy that first one defo looks good xx


----------



## Rach87

@Deethehippy the first ic and the frer are super obvious! Those others are weird but i feel like if there wasn’t hcg to detect they wouldnt have such dark (half) lines on them. Probably just crummy strips.


----------



## Rach87

Definitely have something going on over here. Lower abdomen feels almost sore. Not normal for me. Last night watching tv when i would rest my arms on my stomach putting pressure on my uterus it ached. So hoping its turns into 2 lines and not just a cruel coincidence. Tested ridiculously early today at 7dpo lol :blush: you know, I just needed a negative baseline to compare too.....:rofl: 
here they are for your non squinting entertainment. :tease:


----------



## Deethehippy

Rach87 said:


> @Deethehippy the first ic and the frer are super obvious! Those others are weird but i feel like if there wasn’t hcg to detect they wouldnt have such dark (half) lines on them. Probably just crummy strips.

Took another two with hardly no hold and weaker pee and Uber Uber faint lines. Will try a 4 hour hold and just keep testing tomorrow. Maybe they have different amount of dye in them? I may have ordered a few Wondfro to see if they are any better..arriving tomorrow. :p

Good luck for your tests in the next few days. Totally with you on early testing and checking out the tests :)


----------



## wrapunzel

@ciz and @Teafor2 thank you so much for the reassuring stories!! I haven't had any cramping today and my boobs have literally grown a cup size overnight lol, I'm so excited to test tomorrow and see what's up

@Deethehippy that's a lot of faint lines!!! i wonder if perhaps your body makes more hCG in the evening? since your afternoon tests are darker both days? there's natural rhythms of hormone release that follow circadian rhythm (intuitive sense of time)... maybe try testing around the time of night when you naturally feel really tired and ready for bed?


----------



## Deethehippy

wrapunzel said:


> @ciz and @Teafor2 thank you so much for the reassuring stories!! I haven't had any cramping today and my boobs have literally grown a cup size overnight lol, I'm so excited to test tomorrow and see what's up
> 
> @Deethehippy that's a lot of faint lines!!! i wonder if perhaps your body makes more hCG in the evening? since your afternoon tests are darker both days? there's natural rhythms of hormone release that follow circadian rhythm (intuitive sense of time)... maybe try testing around the time of night when you naturally feel really tired and ready for bed?

Thank you  I will hold and try testing again later. I just always assumed SMU would be best because that has always given me the best OPK results but I peed twice in the night and hardly slept. 

Good luck with your test tomorrow!


----------



## wrapunzel

@Deethehippy good luck for your test <3 I personally always start my flow in the early AM and ovulate in the late afternoon/early PM. Different for everyone


----------



## Rach87

@Deethehippy i can still see lines! Wondfo is what i use so I’m curious your results with them


----------



## Reiko_ctu

wrapunzel said:


> I’m so sorry @Jessylou4 hugs and love to you.
> 
> I wish I had a ton of tests, I so badly want to see if my line is getting darker or not. The blood is scaring me. It’s just like period blood but only a tiny bit and I haven’t had any bad cramps. Gah.
> 
> my bf says some women have “hormonal bleeding” at their usual period times for the first few months of pregnancy but I can’t find anything credible about that and why would I have it now when I didn’t the first 2 times around???

Your BF is correct! True story. Happened to a friend - had months of periods and has a happy 6 year old, and it happened again with her youngest!


----------



## Rach87

My good friend had been trying for a year, finally got a bfp and when she went for her 6 week US she was 10 weeks, had a full period first month.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@MadamRose any update?


----------



## lornapj83

Hey ladies last update from me af just showed up 6days late good luck everyone and a happy and healthy 9 months for all you Newley pregnant ladies xx


----------



## Rach87

Sorry @lornapj83 , hope next month is your month


----------



## Bevziibubble

lornapj83 said:


> Hey ladies last update from me af just showed up 6days late good luck everyone and a happy and healthy 9 months for all you Newley pregnant ladies xx


 I'm sorry AF arrived :(


----------



## Suggerhoney

AF arrived in the night I woke up flooded out.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Jessylou4 said:


> Had a feeling with update was going to happen from me.
> 
> I’ve had horrendous cramps the last few days and also been a bit concerned by the 1-2 weeks on my digital when I should have been around 21DPO.
> Tested this morning and a super faint line (after getting the darkest lines ever on Christmas Eve) and the digital says not pregnant.
> 
> This makes my 6th chemical pregnancy now. Got to stop the cyclogest and wait for it to pass then I’ll be heading over to the January testing thread.
> 
> This one had broken my heart as I had the strongest positives I’ve ever had xxx


Oh hon im so so sorry that is really really heartbreaking.
Have u had any tests done or bloods or anything? Back to back losses are horrendous.
I want to give u the biggest hug.
It really is so so cruel im so sorry hon.


wantingagirl said:


> Yeah I was told in no certain circumstances to take aspirin from cd1 as it can thin lining but obvs it’s different everywhere so I’m really not sure.
> 
> thanks suggerhoney I’m definitely no where out of the woods yet so we shall see.
> 
> madamrose I’m so sorry will they send you for bloods? I’ve spotted with Leo and Eloise it’s so scary when you have losses and see this my first 3 no blood at all. Eloise I even passed two big clots and red blood xx


When did u start taking it with this pregnancy now hon? Did u start from BFP or cd1?


----------



## Deethehippy

Latest One Step with 2 hour hold was BFN. Must have been a faulty batch. 
Will still probably test tomorrow anyway.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I had my blood test today ladies to check overion reserve and some other stuff to see what cud be causing all my losses. Don't get the results for 2 weeks. Feeling very anxious wish I didn't have to wait so long for results. 
Just really hope I don't get bad news and we can still get pregnant with our take home rainbow baby [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## wantingagirl

Charlotte oooooooh I got my 2-3 on Xmas eve I wonder if I would get a 3+ soon. 

more spotting for me *sigh* but test is darker :shrug:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Deethehippy said:


> Latest One Step with 2 hour hold was BFN. Must have been a faulty batch.
> Will still probably test tomorrow anyway.


Deee that really is cruel. Those lines were so clear to. 
They shudnt be aloud to sell tests that do that its so wrong and causes so much heartbreak. 
9dpo is still early tho hon so still time for that BFP to come and im crossing everything for you so so deserve that BFP and im rooting for you so much xxxx


----------



## Suggerhoney

wantingagirl said:


> Charlotte oooooooh I got my 2-3 on Xmas eve I wonder if I would get a 3+ soon.
> 
> more spotting for me *sigh* but test is darker :shrug:


If tests are getting darker hon it means levels are rising. Spotting is prob from implantation. Ure tests look so good and so dark. 
I want a BFP like ures. Nice and dark. 
I really think u have a good sticky beanie in there. Ure gonna have ure hands full with 2 babies running around hahaha. 

Did u start aspirin on cd 1 with this pregnancy or from ure BFP? 
I really don't know i shud start it now but I don't want anymore losses. 
I just want the next one to be sticky and viable and healthy.


----------



## wantingagirl

Suggerhoney said:


> Oh hon im so so sorry that is really really heartbreaking.
> Have u had any tests done or bloods or anything? Back to back losses are horrendous.
> I want to give u the biggest hug.
> It really is so so cruel im so sorry hon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did u start taking it with this pregnancy now hon? Did u start from BFP or cd1?

as soon as bfp...... I took it one cycle all cycle but miscarried every doctor I spoke to said nothing before bfp xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Jessylou I’m so sorry I’ve also suffered lots of miscarriages x


----------



## wantingagirl

Suggerhoney said:


> If tests are getting darker hon it means levels are rising. Spotting is prob from implantation. Ure tests look so good and so dark.
> I want a BFP like ures. Nice and dark.
> I really think u have a good sticky beanie in there. Ure gonna have ure hands full with 2 babies running around hahaha.
> 
> Did u start aspirin on cd 1 with this pregnancy or from ure BFP?
> I really don't know i shud start it now but I don't want anymore losses.
> I just want the next one to be sticky and viable and healthy.

I really hope so! I know 6 children haha! I already have 2 girls only 10.5 months apart so it’s daunting but I guess I know I can do it certainly a busy household though. I started from bfp xx


----------



## ciz

Negative tests for me but still no period. So fed up now I just want to know what’s going on. I don’t feel pregnant but I’m concerned why my cycle is going on for so long cd48 ](*,)


----------



## Charlotte01x

wantingagirl said:


> Charlotte oooooooh I got my 2-3 on Xmas eve I wonder if I would get a 3+ soon.
> 
> more spotting for me *sigh* but test is darker :shrug:

I tested on Christmas day when I got my 2-3 then got my 3+ today so I bet you would x


----------



## wrapunzel

@wantingagirl I guess we are in this extra special weird wait together, my bleeding is finally down to just spotting and my boobs feel sooooo sore

It is 3:45PM where I am, do y'all think I should use my second test tonight (prob around midnight when I wake to pee) or wait until morning or try to wait aaaaall the way until the 31st?


----------



## loeylo

Rach87 said:


> Definitely have something going on over here. Lower abdomen feels almost sore. Not normal for me. Last night watching tv when i would rest my arms on my stomach putting pressure on my uterus it ached. So hoping its turns into 2 lines and not just a cruel coincidence. Tested ridiculously early today at 7dpo lol :blush: you know, I just needed a negative baseline to compare too.....:rofl:
> here they are for your non squinting entertainment. :tease:
> View attachment 1092596

I’m 6dpo and also feel like something is definitely going on in my uterus. I’ve had intermittent period like cramps at my left side. I distinctly remember having right sided cramping with dd and I apparently ovulated from my right tube with dd. This feels very similar. Deffo too early to test though but this is the most sure I’ve been.


----------



## loeylo

Deethehippy said:


> Took another two with hardly no hold and weaker pee and Uber Uber faint lines. Will try a 4 hour hold and just keep testing tomorrow. Maybe they have different amount of dye in them? I may have ordered a few Wondfro to see if they are any better..arriving tomorrow. :p
> 
> Good luck for your tests in the next few days. Totally with you on early testing and checking out the tests :)
> 
> View attachment 1092597

I see something in the top one!


----------



## loeylo

Suggerhoney said:


> I had my blood test today ladies to check overion reserve and some other stuff to see what cud be causing all my losses. Don't get the results for 2 weeks. Feeling very anxious wish I didn't have to wait so long for results.
> Just really hope I don't get bad news and we can still get pregnant with our take home rainbow baby [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

I’m no doctor but surely you must still have eggs if you have gotten pregnant several months in a row?


----------



## Mum42crazy

Suggerhoney said:


> AF arrived in the night I woke up flooded out.

I am so sorry!!! Big hugs


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Deethehippy said:


> Latest One Step with 2 hour hold was BFN. Must have been a faulty batch.
> Will still probably test tomorrow anyway.

Of course you should test tomorrow!!


----------



## MadamRose

First picture is abdo scan and the tiny tiny white dot near the top of Thumper is the heartbeat. Second picture is internal scan the bigger blob is Thumper and the other one is a yolk sac. The last picture is the heartbeat is circledon the internal scan.

Bleeding seems to have pretty much stopped again. Would I be crazy to still have my private scan on Saturday just for extra piece of mind and so I can actually enjoy the experience


----------



## MadamRose

I will go back and check the thread tomorrow when I’m not so tired etc. It’s been a super stressful day


----------



## Teafor2

@Suggerhoney I’m sorry af showed... hope your testing comes back okay or at least with a problem that has an easy fix.


----------



## Rach87

Great news @MadamRose! Glad the bleeding stopped. I would get a scan every other day if it was possible. Insurance won’t cover that though. Lol having lupus I’m automatically high risk and get lots of extra scans, one plus side of health probs! My friends insurance only covered 1 ultrasound the whole pregnancy! And of course baby didn’t cooperate so she wasn’t able to get good scan pics or find out gender! Felt so bad.


----------



## MadamRose

Rach87 said:


> Great news @MadamRose! Glad the bleeding stopped. I would get a scan every other day if it was possible. Insurance won’t cover that though. Lol having lupus I’m automatically high risk and get lots of extra scans, one plus side of health probs! My friends insurance only covered 1 ultrasound the whole pregnancy! And of course baby didn’t cooperate so she wasn’t able to get good scan pics or find out gender! Felt so bad.

I’d have to pay for this and the 9/10 week one I’ll definitely be getting but the two combined are only £100 so 100% a reasonable figure


----------



## Rach87

MadamRose said:


> I’d have to pay for this and the 9/10 week one I’ll definitely be getting but the two combined are only £100 so 100% a reasonable figure

 Just had to google what that was in USD :shy: hehe but wow that’s great! I think they’re quite a bit more here out of pocket.


----------



## ciz

MadamRose said:


> First picture is abdo scan and the tiny tiny white dot near the top of Thumper is the heartbeat. Second picture is internal scan the bigger blob is Thumper and the other one is a yolk sac. The last picture is the heartbeat is circledon the internal scan.
> 
> Bleeding seems to have pretty much stopped again. Would I be crazy to still have my private scan on Saturday just for extra piece of mind and so I can actually enjoy the experience
> 
> View attachment 1092619
> View attachment 1092622
> View attachment 1092623

lovely pics.glad the bleed has eased off too. Did they suggest what the bleed was?


----------



## Suggerhoney

wantingagirl said:


> I really hope so! I know 6 children haha! I already have 2 girls only 10.5 months apart so it’s daunting but I guess I know I can do it certainly a busy household though. I started from bfp xx


Thanks hon. I will hold of for now then. 



loeylo said:


> I’m no doctor but surely you must still have eggs if you have gotten pregnant several months in a row?

Hi hon yes there must be eggs because I've fallen 4 times since April but its the quality of the eggs. With me being 41 they mite not be that great and that may be the reason I keep losing pregnancies. 
But I'm really hoping all is normal. 
Its gonna be a long 2 weeks of worrying.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@ciz oh hon im so sorry AF is still not showed how very frustrating. Mine was 2 days late and I was going out of my mind and that was just 2 days.
Gosh I hope it shows soon so u can move on. 

@MadamRose 
Congratulations on scan.


----------



## ciz

Suggerhoney said:


> @ciz oh hon im so sorry AF is still not showed how very frustrating. Mine was 2 days late and I was going out of my mind and that was just 2 days.
> Gosh I hope it shows soon so u can move on.
> 
> @MadamRose
> Congratulations on scan.

Aww sorry beaut I didn’t see AF arrived for you. I wish you so much luck this cycle.


----------



## Bevziibubble

wantingagirl said:


> Charlotte oooooooh I got my 2-3 on Xmas eve I wonder if I would get a 3+ soon.
> 
> more spotting for me *sigh* but test is darker :shrug:

. 
 Hoping the spotting will stop soon hun ❤️


----------



## Bevziibubble

Suggerhoney said:


> I had my blood test today ladies to check overion reserve and some other stuff to see what cud be causing all my losses. Don't get the results for 2 weeks. Feeling very anxious wish I didn't have to wait so long for results.
> Just really hope I don't get bad news and we can still get pregnant with our take home rainbow baby [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


 Thinking of you ❤️ I hope that the two weeks will go quickly and you get good news [-o&lt;


----------



## Reiko_ctu

MadamRose said:


> First picture is abdo scan and the tiny tiny white dot near the top of Thumper is the heartbeat. Second picture is internal scan the bigger blob is Thumper and the other one is a yolk sac. The last picture is the heartbeat is circledon the internal scan.
> 
> Bleeding seems to have pretty much stopped again. Would I be crazy to still have my private scan on Saturday just for extra piece of mind and so I can actually enjoy the experience
> 
> View attachment 1092619
> View attachment 1092622
> View attachment 1092623

Oh you poor thing what a day you've had!! I'm so glad you have a little heart beating in there... just so reassuring. I hope you get some rest tonight and are feeling well tomorrow!

I would cancel my scan but that's me. If I were in your situation I would firmly believe bean is snug in there and spotting is just random hormones or old blood acting up a bit...


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Who knows about the effects of progesterone? Would having higher prog in your LP cause more PMS cramping, and more sore breasts? I never get this much cramping pre AF and my boobs feel super full and sore. My low back and sacrum are very sore. The boobs aren't pg symptoms for me so I'm wondering if my progesterone is increasing from the vitex and causing these symptoms! (I feel the need to say again we only DTD unprotected 6 days before O so I'm really not expecting to be pg...).


----------



## Holly ttc

Reiko_ctu said:


> Who knows about the effects of progesterone? Would having higher prog in your LP cause more PMS cramping, and more sore breasts? I never get this much cramping pre AF and my boobs feel super full and sore. My low back and sacrum are very sore. The boobs aren't pg symptoms for me so I'm wondering if my progesterone is increasing from the vitex and causing these symptoms! (I feel the need to say again we only DTD unprotected 6 days before O so I'm really not expecting to be pg...).

When doing ivf they have me on a ridiculous amount of progesterone and the pms/ pregnancy symptoms are ridiculously heightened.


----------



## MadamRose

@ciz the sonographer couldn’t find any reason for the bleeding at all so no. 

@Suggerhoney so sorry AF turned up. I really hope this cycle is your cycle and you get a lovely BFP. Try not to worry about the bloods etc I know it’s hard but worrying will only effect TTC this time around :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

@MadamRose That's great news your scan went well :) ❤️


----------



## Mum42crazy

MadamRose said:


> First picture is abdo scan and the tiny tiny white dot near the top of Thumper is the heartbeat. Second picture is internal scan the bigger blob is Thumper and the other one is a yolk sac. The last picture is the heartbeat is circledon the internal scan.
> 
> Bleeding seems to have pretty much stopped again. Would I be crazy to still have my private scan on Saturday just for extra piece of mind and so I can actually enjoy the experience
> 
> View attachment 1092619
> View attachment 1092622
> View attachment 1092623

Wow!!! Congratulations and I am glad your mind is at ease!!


----------



## Mum42crazy

So 10dpo, and not really any the wiser, boobs where really hurting yesterday so I have ordered a clear blue early test because these IC are doing my head in thought with the symptoms yesterday I’d be sure to have a better test today, not sure if darker than yesterday but I did see colour in it this morning. I’ll post a tweaked and the original.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Definitely see the line :)


----------



## MadamRose

I definitely see a line @Mum42crazy


----------



## wantingagirl

I for sure see something! 

suggerhoney I hope the results are good I still swear by them sachets I told you about they hsve ubiquonal in them if I lose baby I will go on them as I’m 40 in May. 

madamrose that’s brilliant! 

as for me I had a slither if brown last night then a blob of brown this morning then just now a little bit of discolouration of brown on paper. I had this with Leo and Eloise but freaking out as decided to try without extra vitamins or progesterone this time xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Good luck everyone. 
I’m too scared to test today..almost certain it’ll be BFN. All my ‘symptoms’ gone.


----------



## LoneWanderer

4+5

Not as dark as I would like after getting that 2-3 on 26th. But apparently the cheap tests don't give the greatest lines? I dunno, just crossing everything and hoping it all works out. I'll risk another digi at the weekend in hope of that 3+.


----------



## Deethehippy

LoneWanderer said:


> 4+5
> 
> Not as dark as I would like after getting that 2-3 on 26th. But apparently the cheap tests don't give the greatest lines? I dunno, just crossing everything and hoping it all works out. I'll risk another digi at the weekend in hope of that 3+.
> 
> View attachment 1092639

That looks pretty good for a cheapie I think. Let’s hope all is just fine.


----------



## MadamRose

@LoneWander my cheapies were light for ages. This was my 14dpo cheapie

@wantingagirl its always scary seeing stuff like that - I’m sure all is fine if you had it with your others


----------



## Suggerhoney

@wantingagirl sorry hon what sachets were they?
Really hope the spotting stops it’s so worrying to see any blood in pregnancy. Brown blood is old blood so it cud be just from implantation. But I hope it stops soon so it can put ure mind at rest. 

@LoneWanderer 
Great lines


----------



## LoneWanderer

Cheers ladies. I'm just a big ol' worrier. Just ordered the double test pack with the dating digi and the blue cross one, so that should arrive tomorrow: will update on whatever that shows. Probably a bit early to get the 3+ though: CD35, 17DPO, 4+6.

I was the same as this last time round, I had a box with about 25 positive tests in it because I just kept expecting the line to disappear so was doing like three a day. Half a decade of TTC, plus being emphatically told you would *never* have a kid naturally, will do that to you I guess...


----------



## Suggerhoney

LoneWanderer said:


> Cheers ladies. I'm just a big ol' worrier. Just ordered the double test pack with the dating digi and the blue cross one, so that should arrive tomorrow: will update on whatever that shows. Probably a bit early to get the 3+ though: CD35, 17DPO, 4+6.
> 
> I was the same as this last time round, I had a box with about 25 positive tests in it because I just kept expecting the line to disappear so was doing like three a day. Half a decade of TTC, plus being emphatically told you would *never* have a kid naturally, will do that to you I guess...

I kept testing when I was pregnant with my son. 
I was still testing at 8 weeks which I know is crazy but when u have had losses u worry. 
I've had 7 losses in total and sadly 4 of them were this year so if I do fall pregnant again with my rainbow I know I will be testing all the time.


----------



## Deethehippy

10 DPO. White as white BFN’s, not even anything to squint at. The tests yesterday must have been faulty.


----------



## MadamRose

So sorry Dee!


----------



## BabyBrain80

So sorry @Deethehippy, still time so fingers crossed xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Third morning urine seems to have Uber Uber faint lines again. I’m going mad here lol
I put the OPK there so it’s easier to see where line is meant to be, they are more obvious in real life but you may be able to see. Surely the FRER should have been positive this morning and the OPK would be positive if I was pregnant though??? Will keep testing for fun.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I see something faint hon. 
I don't think opks get positive until ure around 4 weeks pregnant. 
I can definitely see something faint on the pregnancy tests xxx


----------



## LoneWanderer

Deethehippy said:


> 10 DPO. White as white BFN’s, not even anything to squint at. The tests yesterday must have been faulty.
> 
> View attachment 1092643

I see those lines quite well?


----------



## LoneWanderer

Also my OPKs this month were negative at about 9 or 10DPO but blazing positive just a couple of days after.


----------



## Deethehippy

LoneWanderer said:


> Also my OPKs this month were negative at about 9 or 10DPO but blazing positive just a couple of days after.

That’s interesting. I will keep testing :)


----------



## Teafor2

@Deethehippy that is so frustrating! I can definitely see some light lines in your afternoon tests but I can’t tell the colour. 

I’m either 11 or 12 dpo today and will be testing tomorrow (Af due)! 

I haven’t had any pms symptoms at all this cycle which is unusual for me (though not unheard of). Today I’m just feeling generally a bit under the weather. I took my temperature thinking I was starting a fever but it was totally normal. I’ve been getting a recurrent case of mild tonsillitis since October so I think it may be coming back. Usually it’s gone after a few days.


----------



## MadamRose

@Deethehippy i can see those lines 

@Teafor2 good luck :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Teafor2 good luck :)


----------



## Deethehippy

Good luck Teafor2!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

GL all the end of the month testers!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I had a pretty big temp drop today and AF is due tomorrow. I’m kinda hoping she comes a day late and I extended my LP by 1 day with the vitex.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Rach87 are you still testing in December?


----------



## Mum42crazy

Deethehippy said:


> 10 DPO. White as white BFN’s, not even anything to squint at. The tests yesterday must have been faulty.
> 
> View attachment 1092643

I am sorry Dee!!! :(


----------



## Mum42crazy

So I had a four hour hold and I thought why not, the test had a better line and within the 3 minutes so I thought ok let’s break out the CB 6 days early! Because I need peace of mind! And guess what happened, never in my life of testing and that’s a lot of pregnancies and negative pregnancies have I ever had this happen to me, I’m so angry I just wanted to know now with lock down here I can’t get anymore tests, and the pharmacy here don’t have big sections and most are 50ml. 

I can’t even show you the IC because I touched it with wet fingers while doing the dishes!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mum42crazy said:


> So I had a four hour hold and I thought why not, the test had a better line and within the 3 minutes so I thought ok let’s break out the CB 6 days early! Because I need peace of mind! And guess what happened, never in my life of testing and that’s a lot of pregnancies and negative pregnancies have I ever had this happen to me, I’m so angry I just wanted to know now with lock down here I can’t get anymore tests, and the pharmacy here don’t have big sections and most are 50ml.
> View attachment 1092657
> 
> I can’t even show you the IC because I touched it with wet fingers while doing the dishes!!

My last blue dye test did that to me too! Rubbish.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Oh wow, how annoying! :(


----------



## Lozb

Mum42crazy said:


> So I had a four hour hold and I thought why not, the test had a better line and within the 3 minutes so I thought ok let’s break out the CB 6 days early! Because I need peace of mind! And guess what happened, never in my life of testing and that’s a lot of pregnancies and negative pregnancies have I ever had this happen to me, I’m so angry I just wanted to know now with lock down here I can’t get anymore tests, and the pharmacy here don’t have big sections and most are 50ml.
> View attachment 1092657
> 
> I can’t even show you the IC because I touched it with wet fingers while doing the dishes!!

I wud be very annoyed. But Asda and Tesco (if u r Uk) will still be open and they sell first response abs boots which will stay open too.


----------



## wrapunzel

Pic alone is just past timeframe, with the old one is dryer still

I wish I could go in for blood labs or at least get progesterone cream! 

I’m still bleeding a wee bit


----------



## wrapunzel

oh and this is CD32/20dpo

@Mum42crazy ugh that's infuriating!!


----------



## Mum42crazy

Ok ok ok I KNOW ITS INVALID BUT.... I did re-pee on it, so don’t worry I’m not looking to much into it BUT if it had had work first time I would have said this is my BFP


----------



## wrapunzel

@Mum42crazy oooh interesting i have never heard of anyone doing that lol. curious where this goes for you!


----------



## Deethehippy

Mum42crazy said:


> Ok ok ok I KNOW ITS INVALID BUT.... I did re-pee on it, so don’t worry I’m not looking to much into it BUT if it had had work first time I would have said this is my BFP
> View attachment 1092666

OMG!!! Do you have anymore of these tests?!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Oh wow. Test again and good luck for the next test ❤️


----------



## Deethehippy

wrapunzel said:


> Pic alone is just past timeframe, with the old one is dryer still
> 
> I wish I could go in for blood labs or at least get progesterone cream!
> 
> I’m still bleeding a wee bit
> 
> View attachment 1092662
> View attachment 1092664

Your test looks a bit lighter today...I’m so sorry. I really hope this can turn around for you.


----------



## Mum42crazy

Deethehippy said:


> OMG!!! Do you have anymore of these tests?!

No but I will get another one tomorrow, if the pharmacy is open that I know that has this I will get it and pee on it!! I hope this is it!


----------



## Deethehippy

Mum42crazy said:


> No but I will get another one tomorrow, if the pharmacy is open that I know that has this I will get it and pee on it!! I hope this is it!

Lots of luck!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

wrapunzel said:


> Pic alone is just past timeframe, with the old one is dryer still
> 
> I wish I could go in for blood labs or at least get progesterone cream!
> 
> I’m still bleeding a wee bit
> 
> View attachment 1092662
> View attachment 1092664

Can you go to the emergency department?


----------



## wrapunzel

@Reiko_ctu I really can't, the closest is 45 min away one way and our car is so broken a 20 min round trip is dangerous. Plus this faint test today was barely positive within timeframe. I think the ER would deem me not pregnant. What could they even do anyway besides blood labs and ultrasound? 

@Deethehippy I know... thank you. I'm still holding out some hope. My tests were so light with my first two pregnancies, and the bleeding is almost stopped. Maybe I just make more hormone late at night when I took the first test. I knew I should have waited to do the same time ugh


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Deethehippy said:


> Third morning urine seems to have Uber Uber faint lines again. I’m going mad here lol
> I put the OPK there so it’s easier to see where line is meant to be, they are more obvious in real life but you may be able to see. Surely the FRER should have been positive this morning and the OPK would be positive if I was pregnant though??? Will keep testing for fun.
> 
> View attachment 1092648
> View attachment 1092649
> View attachment 1092650

Can definitely see those lines and they look real. 10 dpo today? I do recall my frer at 11 dpo with my first was a bfn and not BFP till 12 dpo so maybe wait 2 more days before using a frer.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

wrapunzel said:


> @Reiko_ctu I really can't, the closest is 45 min away one way and our car is so broken a 20 min round trip is dangerous. Plus this faint test today was barely positive within timeframe. I think the ER would deem me not pregnant. What could they even do anyway besides blood labs and ultrasound?
> 
> @Deethehippy I know... thank you. I'm still holding out some hope. My tests were so light with my first two pregnancies, and the bleeding is almost stopped. Maybe I just make more hormone late at night when I took the first test. I knew I should have waited to do the same time ugh

Ugh that’s tough. Yes they’d probably just do bloods. I doubt you’d get any progesterone out of it as many Drs doubt it even helps with miscarriages. That’s why I’m doing vitex after 2 early losses because it can help balance hormones and encourage progesterone.


----------



## Teafor2

@Mum42crazy that’s so frustrating with your test! 

@wrapunzel fx your tests turn around... I have read that hcg can fluctuate a bit in the beginning. Has your bleeding been less or about the same as af?

I have been getting a lot of wet cm today, which is normal for me before af starts. I’m not feeling very hopeful.


----------



## Mum42crazy

So I just read (because obviously I am going crazy )that if no control line is there then you can re-pee on it as long as it’s not dry, and still wait the 3 minutes before reading if a line is in the control window then the result in the test window should be correct could be negative or positive, It goes on to say you can only do this once..... it is blue and it’s clear and I am really hoping that it’s my BFP!!! But I guess we will wait to the last day of this horrible year!!! Can’t wait to test tomorrow if I can get another one!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Mum42crazy said:


> So I just read (because obviously I am going crazy )that if no control line is there then you can re-pee on it as long as it’s not dry, and still wait the 3 minutes before reading if a line is in the control window then the result in the test window should be correct could be negative or positive, It goes on to say you can only do this once..... it is blue and it’s clear and I am really hoping that it’s my BFP!!! But I guess we will wait to the last day of this horrible year!!! Can’t wait to test tomorrow if I can get another one!!

That sounds promising. I have everything crossed for tomorrows test!


----------



## wrapunzel

@Reiko_ctu that's interesting, I've taken Vitex but I forgot that's how it works. I have been doing some things to try to increase/encourage progesterone from what I have on hand... taking a large dose of Vitamin D orally 2x a day and using a topical vitamin D oil. 

Rather boring but this article talks about Vitamin D and progesterone: https://www.europeanreview.org/wp/wp-content/uploads/2502-2512.pdf

"Vitamin D shows several physiological activities during gestation in perfect synchrony with progesterone or also acting, in some cases, as a substitute. The molecules mutually help and reinforce the activity exerted by each one."
​Also been eating lots of "high progesterone foods" but I doubt that's doing much lol.

@Mum42crazy omg awesome!!! I am so excited for you, praying for another BFP tomorrow <3


----------



## wrapunzel

@Teafor2 bleeding has been significantly less than AF but is now lingering longer #-o and I never had any bad cramps, just mild. Confusing as heck but I am praying the pale test is indeed just hormone fluctuation!!! bf is grabbing me like 6-10 more dollar general tests tonight \\:D/ no more rationing them so much


----------



## Rach87

@Mum42crazy oh my how aggravating! Call the company maybe they’ll send you a free one

@Reiko_ctu yes, too early hehe. Are you testing tomorrow?? I posted it over in January thread, but I’ll post it here too since it is still December. Yesterdays tests were stark white. Today a vvvfl is catching my eye. Only approx 8dpo today. (Didnt tempt/opk)


----------



## Deethehippy

Rach87 said:


> @Mum42crazy oh my how aggravating! Call the company maybe they’ll send you a free one
> 
> @Reiko_ctu yes, too early hehe. Are you testing tomorrow?? I posted it over in January thread, but I’ll post it here too since it is still December. Yesterdays tests were stark white. Today a vvvfl is catching my eye. Only approx 8dpo today. (Didnt tempt/opk)
> View attachment 1092668

I can’t quite see it on my phone but I really hope it’s the start of something for you. Would still be very early.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Took a pic of my 11 dpo frer for peace of mind while celebrating NYE... then threw it away so no chance of hemming and hawing over an evap! Definite BFN so if you see anything, you’ve got some
Line Eye girl :winkwink:

Onto January, hopefully Jan 1 will be CD 1 but it might be 2. Hoping for a sticky bean in Jan :)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

wrapunzel said:


> @Reiko_ctu that's interesting, I've taken Vitex but I forgot that's how it works. I have been doing some things to try to increase/encourage progesterone from what I have on hand... taking a large dose of Vitamin D orally 2x a day and using a topical vitamin D oil.
> 
> Rather boring but this article talks about Vitamin D and progesterone: https://www.europeanreview.org/wp/wp-content/uploads/2502-2512.pdf
> 
> "Vitamin D shows several physiological activities during gestation in perfect synchrony with progesterone or also acting, in some cases, as a substitute. The molecules mutually help and reinforce the activity exerted by each one."
> ​Also been eating lots of "high progesterone foods" but I doubt that's doing much lol.
> 
> @Mum42crazy omg awesome!!! I am so excited for you, praying for another BFP tomorrow <3

Oh nice! I will have to add D into my regime. I was taking loads of things to prevent HG since I had it with my last, but after the losses I'm just taking supplements that can actually help me keep a pregnancy now, nevermind the sickness!!


----------



## wrapunzel

@Reiko_ctu Ive heard from a doula friend who gets terrible HG that it’s linked to a Vitamin B issue for a lot of people. Was that what you were taking?

I’ve finally peed twice without even a drop of blood falling in the pot. Bloated as hell and boobs still bigger. Bf has been so calm and says it’s okay if I lose this one and we can keep trying but I really want to keep this baby specifically.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@wrapunzel milk thistle, probiotics, B100, and Magnesium (topical). I was doing that for part of October and into the November cycle when I got pregnant. I've just been doing my prenatal and vitex though this december cycle because all those supplements are just too much! And they all say to take a few hours away from other pills so I had alarms going off every 3 hrs for a new pill lol. Except the magnesium because it's a spray and I use it whenever I have sore muscles :)


----------



## Mum42crazy

So I tested this morning with FMU and guess what? I am still in the dark I just don’t know, I am freaking out now, boobs still sore but I would have thought will that “maybe it worked after it didn’t CB” I’d get a strong positive today. The line is darker but it has one of those stupid dye runs, idk I will get another CB later but it’s too early for that right now. 
11dpo
Come on horrible 2020 let’s go out with a bang!!!


----------



## Mum42crazy

Oh this is the maybe it’s ok or maybe it’s not ok CB, the test line is really blue but I don’t think you can pick it up on the camera but over night it’s dried..... aarrrgggg lol!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

You need a proper test woman!! @Mum42crazy lol... those lines are there we just need a frer!?!


----------



## MadamRose

@wrapunzel sending massive hugs.

@Mum42crazy how annoying that test was invalid. I think you definitely need to take a FRER!!!


----------



## Teafor2

@Mum42crazy I can definitely see that line in the pink dye test. I’m in a similar situation right now...

So I am 12 dpo today based on my opks. Expecting af either tonight or tomorrow. I decided to take a test since it’s New Years just to see and now I don’t know what to think! I feel like I’m seeing a super faint line but I think I just want to see it. I have a picture taken in my bathroom at the 8/9 minute mark and one I took by my kitchen window that I tweaked at about 11 minutes. The tests I have can only be read after 5 minutes, not three.

Am I going crazy or do you ladies see something??!! I don’t even think I’ll be able to test tomorrow if af doesn’t show as 2 friends are spending the night for New Years and we only have one bathroom.

We have been trying for more than a year and a half and with one exception my tests have always been stark white.


----------



## babybears25

@Mum42crazy you definitely need to get a FRER!

@Teafor2 i see that line! GL for your next test!

@wrapunzel :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Mum42crazy get a frer if you can! Good luck!


----------



## Deethehippy

Mum42crazy - you need to get a good quality pink dye. The cheapie strips never give good lines.

Wrapunzel - I really hope you can hold onto this pregnancy. 

Reiko - I’m really sorry for the BFN.

Teafor2 - I can see a faint line. Good luck with further testing.

AFM - never been in so much pain as I was last night with my sciatica. Could not even move a muscle in bed without whincing. Had to give in and take ibuprofen so actually hoping I’m not pregnant now because I would never take meds during a pregnancy. Think I’d have got a positive by now anyway if I was but will probably test later anyway. 

Oh and everyone should be taking vitamin D, most people are deficient anyway and it’s so good for the immune system and just what we all need right now with COVID!


----------



## Mum42crazy

I can’t get a FRER most places have like two tests and I have never found a FRER in Italy. I have to go for a Cb again but later!!! The wait is killing me. FRER will not arrive till the 3rd from Amazon. This better be a BFP, Only one Ic left and well I’m just not getting strong lines on them.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Deethehippy I'm sorry you were in so much pain :hugs:


----------



## Mum42crazy

Teafor2 said:


> @Mum42crazy I can definitely see that line in the pink dye test. I’m in a similar situation right now...
> 
> So I am 12 dpo today based on my opks. Expecting af either tonight or tomorrow. I decided to take a test since it’s New Years just to see and now I don’t know what to think! I feel like I’m seeing a super faint line but I think I just want to see it. I have a picture taken in my bathroom at the 8/9 minute mark and one I took by my kitchen window that I tweaked at about 11 minutes. The tests I have can only be read after 5 minutes, not three.
> 
> Am I going crazy or do you ladies see something??!! I don’t even think I’ll be able to test tomorrow if af doesn’t show as 2 friends are spending the night for New Years and we only have one bathroom.
> 
> We have been trying for more than a year and a half and with one exception my tests have always been stark white.
> 
> View attachment 1092675
> View attachment 1092676

I see Something!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Mum42crazy said:


> I can’t get a FRER most places have like two tests and I have never found a FRER in Italy. I have to go for a Cb again but later!!! The wait is killing me. FRER will not arrive till the 3rd from Amazon. This better be a BFP, Only one Ic left and well I’m just not getting strong lines on them.

 Sorry you have to wait. I've got everything crossed for you!


----------



## Teafor2

@Deethehippy Sciatica is the worse! I broke my back 12 years ago and have gotten it ever since then. I find stretching helps and it’s worse when I spend too much time sitting or laying around (so basically all the time during quarantine) 

@Mum42crazy They also don’t sell FRER where I live... only clear blue. The tests I have are super cheap tests that are made here. My friend used the same ones when she found out she was pregnant but she didn’t test until she was more than 5 days late. It says they have a 10IU sensitivity though


----------



## Teafor2

After a brief explanation on how pregnancy tests work I showed the photos to dh and he says that he doesn’t see anything. He said maybe a little shadow but I think he just wants me make me feel better. I was going to show him the original test but it has already dried all yellow and I can’t see anything on it anymore.


----------



## Neversayno

I hope you ladies don’t mind me jumping on. 

about 12/14dpo I think. Not been ‘feeling right’ had some questionable lines back in April on Morrison’s own brand. 

this is an internet cheapie. Tested this morning 2nd wee of the day...

hit me ladies...


----------



## Bevziibubble

That looks like the start of a BFP. Good luck!


----------



## Mum42crazy

Neversayno said:


> I hope you ladies don’t mind me jumping on.
> 
> about 12/14dpo I think. Not been ‘feeling right’ had some questionable lines back in April on Morrison’s own brand.
> 
> this is an internet cheapie. Tested this morning 2nd wee of the day...
> 
> hit me ladies...
> 
> View attachment 1092681

For me that is a positive, I am using the same tests! Like everyone else will say, go and get a FRER or even a blue digital if that’s a positive and you are 12/14 you’d get a positive maybe the digital for tomorrow if you aren’t sure of your ovulation date!!! But I think it’s a BFP!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Two tests this morning.
So, I'm not happy with the cheap one - the control line is so faint I'm almost wondering if it's invalid AND before I even took it I could see a line where the test line would be..? So I'm writing that off.

Happy with the CB one though. It came with a dating digi but I'm leaving that til tomorrow, fingers crossed for 3+.

Very nervous though, keep waiting for the lines to vanish on me :(


----------



## Mum42crazy

LoneWanderer said:


> Two tests this morning.
> So, I'm not happy with the cheap one - the control line is so faint I'm almost wondering if it's invalid AND before I even took it I could see a line where the test line would be..? So I'm writing that off.
> 
> Happy with the CB one though. It came with a dating digi but I'm leaving that til tomorrow, fingers crossed for 3+.
> 
> Very nervous though, keep waiting for the lines to vanish on me :(
> 
> View attachment 1092682
> View attachment 1092683

That Cheap one is a dye stealer!! And the CB looks fantastic!!! I know you’ll still worry but damn they are great!!!


----------



## Neversayno

Mum42crazy said:


> For me that is a positive, I am using the same tests! Like everyone else will say, go and get a FRER or even a blue digital if that’s a positive and you are 12/14 you’d get a positive maybe the digital for tomorrow if you aren’t sure of your ovulation date!!! But I think it’s a BFP!

What do your tests look like?? I’m wondering whether to order some frer? I wouldn’t do a cb digi until af due as didn’t get my 3+ with my little boy until I was almost 6 weeks pregnant!


----------



## Neversayno

LoneWanderer said:


> Two tests this morning.
> So, I'm not happy with the cheap one - the control line is so faint I'm almost wondering if it's invalid AND before I even took it I could see a line where the test line would be..? So I'm writing that off.
> 
> Happy with the CB one though. It came with a dating digi but I'm leaving that til tomorrow, fingers crossed for 3+.
> 
> Very nervous though, keep waiting for the lines to vanish on me :(
> 
> View attachment 1092682
> View attachment 1092683

Beautiful lines!! Congratulations xx


----------



## Neversayno

Bevziibubble said:


> That looks like the start of a BFP. Good luck!

I hope so but after tests in April I’m reluctant to test with anything else just yet...she says as trawling Amazon for frer!!


----------



## Neversayno

Teafor2 said:


> After a brief explanation on how pregnancy tests work I showed the photos to dh and he says that he doesn’t see anything. He said maybe a little shadow but I think he just wants me make me feel better. I was going to show him the original test but it has already dried all yellow and I can’t see anything on it anymore.

I can’t find your photos in this thread...please share ❤️


----------



## Deethehippy

LoneWanderer said:


> Two tests this morning.
> So, I'm not happy with the cheap one - the control line is so faint I'm almost wondering if it's invalid AND before I even took it I could see a line where the test line would be..? So I'm writing that off.
> 
> Happy with the CB one though. It came with a dating digi but I'm leaving that til tomorrow, fingers crossed for 3+.
> 
> Very nervous though, keep waiting for the lines to vanish on me :(
> 
> View attachment 1092682
> View attachment 1092683

Hun the control lines are faint when the HCG steals all the dye onto the test line! That test couldn't look any better if it tried. Congrats and try not to worry!!


----------



## LoneWanderer

Oh that's good, I was worried it was broken! Very hard to relax, so worried something will go wrong. Fingers crossed for the digi tomorrow. Thanks ladies!! X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great lines!


----------



## Teafor2

Neversayno said:


> I can’t find your photos in this thread...please share ❤️

Thanks for looking! Here they are again. I’ve also added a photo of what it looks like now a couple hours later after it has dried...



I just talked to a friend that used the same tests when she got pregnant with her daughter. She was 9 days late when she took the test and the results were so blurry that she just left it on her windowsill and went to work. When she got home she had a super dark and obvious positive. I am only 12 dpo so that was encouraging to hear.


----------



## Mum42crazy

Neversayno said:


> What do your tests look like?? I’m wondering whether to order some frer? I wouldn’t do a cb digi until af due as didn’t get my 3+ with my little boy until I was almost 6 weeks pregnant!

I'm 11 dpo you can find my test on this thread or here https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...one-crazy-story.2475837/page-12#post-39474239

Has my last few days on there :)


----------



## MadamRose

@Teafor2 i can see some thorn fingers crossed it’s the start of your BFP

@Mum42crazy really hope this is it for you!


----------



## Teafor2

Neversayno said:


> I hope you ladies don’t mind me jumping on.
> 
> about 12/14dpo I think. Not been ‘feeling right’ had some questionable lines back in April on Morrison’s own brand.
> 
> this is an internet cheapie. Tested this morning 2nd wee of the day...
> 
> hit me ladies...
> 
> View attachment 1092681

I can definitely see it!


----------



## Rach87

@Mum42crazy , @Teafor2 @Neversayno I see those lines!


----------



## Rach87

Todays test looked pretty negative. Im still only around 9dpo and thats just a guess I actually have no idea, just going based off my app prediction. Af not due until 1/6 so I have tons of time left.


----------



## Rach87

@wrapunzel I missed your update, glad the bleeding stopped! Hope the tests get darker for you


----------



## Teafor2

Rach87 said:


> Todays test looked pretty negative. Im still only around 9dpo and thats just a guess I actually have no idea, just going based off my app prediction. Af not due until 1/6 so I have tons of time left.

You still have loads of time. Good luck!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Great line on the clear blue @Mum42crazy really hope this is it for you and you to @Teafor2 i see faint lines on ure tests. Men are hopless they can never see the lines unless there flashing and right in there face hahaha. 
Outch so sorry to hear about ure tonsillitis that is awful I've had it a few times and it makes u feel so poorly.
Hope it isn't about to flare up again.
I had a bit of a sore throat yesterday but I'm fine today. Was stuffy in the nose this morning so think I may be coming down with a cold. 

@LoneWanderer those lines are blaring wow. 
Iine stealers. Thats the BFP I want. 
Hopefully in January [-o&lt;

Cd3 here and bleeding did settle in the night but now heavy again which is what always happens it will slow down again tommorow then prob stop on cd5 or 6. 
Then the wait to ovulate. 
Really really really hope and pray January will finally be my month and I get glaring positive tests with a healthy little beanie. 
Just praying 2021 I will have my rainbow in my arms all healthy and perfect. 
They do say new year new baby so I really hope it happens. 


Good luck to those of u still holding out to test will see u over in the January thread but I won't be joining it properly until ovulation. 
Fingers crossed for loads of BFPs in that thread to and praying I will be one of them I wud be sooooo happy after all the losses and heartbreak in 2020 I just hope 2021 brings me my forever rainbow[-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

Just wanted to wish u all a very Happy new year. Praying 2021 will be a amazing year full of joy and happiness. And new born babies :baby:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy New year everyone :) ❤️


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bevziibubble said:


> Happy New year everyone :) ❤️

Have a good one Bev. I'm on the Rose wine hehe.


----------



## Mum42crazy

I am sorry to say that I did test again and it was a BFN!! I am really upset but I knew the CB might have been faulty, me and my partner are both down but I am going to have a glass of wine, relax I won’t test now until the 3rd unless AF shows. 
I wish you all a lovely 2021, and thank you for your friendship over the past 12 months. Xxxxxxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Suggerhoney lol, enjoy! :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Mum42crazy I'm so sorry :( Those tests were so convincing :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Mum42crazy said:


> I am sorry to say that I did test again and it was a BFN!! I am really upset but I knew the CB might have been faulty, me and my partner are both down but I am going to have a glass of wine, relax I won’t test now until the 3rd unless AF shows.
> I wish you all a lovely 2021, and thank you for your friendship over the past 12 months. Xxxxxxx

iIm so sorry..I totally understand how you feel right now.
May 2021 be all of us who are still waiting's year  thank you for cheering me on.


----------



## MadamRose

Happy New Year ladies!

To those who got their Christmas BFPs congratulations and a happy and healthy 9 months.

To those still waiting to see those 2 magical lines. I really do wish you all the luck possible for 2021 and hopefully there will be lots of BFPs to start the year off right! I’ll be coming to stalk you in the January testing thread?


----------



## wantingagirl

Happy new year everyone <3


----------



## babybears25

Happy New Year ladies here’s to lots more BFPs and healthy babies in 2021!


----------



## Rach87

Weird thing over here. Any newly pregnant mamas experience what feels like a jolt of anxiety in their lower abdomen pre bfp? Its been happening all day. So weird. I felt very full and mildly sore lower abd yesterday and today these jolts. :-k:-k (Posted in Jan thread too but figured theres more new mamas here)


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mum42crazy im so so sorry hon. 
That clear blue was so clear to. 
Sending hugs.


----------



## Suggerhoney

babybears25 said:


> Happy New Year ladies here’s to lots more BFPs and healthy babies in 2021!

Amen to that hon.


----------



## J_and_D

I haven't been following for awhile (since my last post). Been dealing with serious problems with my in laws Hubby and I got into a really bad fight due to his family which gives me concerns about trying for #2. I'm 90% sure we'll continue but it just gave me doubts. But wanted to say congrats to those with BFP! And for those that AF showed... I'm sorry, I feel your pain and hope to see you in the January thread. Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Suggerhoney

J_and_D said:


> I haven't been following for awhile (since my last post). Been dealing with serious problems with my in laws Hubby and I got into a really bad fight due to his family which gives me concerns about trying for #2. I'm 90% sure we'll continue but it just gave me doubts. But wanted to say congrats to those with BFP! And for those that AF showed... I'm sorry, I feel your pain and hope to see you in the January thread. Happy New Year everyone!

Oh no hon sorry things have been really tough, sending hugs and happy new year. 
And sending hugs


----------



## ciz

Happy new year ladies. I hope it looks kindly down on us all. Xx


Still no period here. Haven’t tested will have to wait a few days now before getting a test.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy New Year and fingers crossed for many bfps!


----------



## Deethehippy

Happy new year everyone. May it bring you luck, love and happiness :)


----------



## Teafor2

Happy New Years everyone!! 

Only had one glass of wine and a few sips of champagne last night to be safe but still woke up feeling bad. I’m just so hot and a bit nauseas. Maybe from going to bed so late. No af yet. If she doesn’t show I’ll test again tomorrow.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for testing :)


----------



## wrapunzel

@Rach87 thanks for thinking of me, hun! I’m still spotting a wee tiny bit gah. Never more than 8-12 hrs without a spot. 

I’m not sure what you mean by a jolt of anxiety but shooting pains down there are super normal starting from a few days after conception on 

@Teafor2 I’ve got everything crossed for you sweetie! 

@Mum42crazy so sorry. Sending hugs


----------



## wantingagirl

Good luck everyone and I’m so sorry for the people it mucked around :( let’s hope 2021 is kinder to everyone xx


----------



## Charlotte01x

Hi guys, sorry not been very active past couple of days, so busy! Any new bfps? My morning sickness has kicked in now, ill be 6 weeks tomorrow


----------



## Teafor2

Ugh nooo I have started with some light bleeding and a bit of cramping :(

I really thought I could be pregnant this month... this is so late for af to start for me.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :(


----------



## Charlotte01x

Teafor2 said:


> Ugh nooo I have started with some light bleeding and a bit of cramping :(
> 
> I really thought I could be pregnant this month... this is so late for af to start for me.

Sorry! Could it maybe be late implantation?


----------



## Teafor2

Charlotte01x said:


> Sorry! Could it maybe be late implantation?

I don’t think so... I was in the car and started to feel a bit crampy. Then when I got home I had some brown spotting my underwear. When I sat down to pee some ended up in the toilet and when I wiped it was bright red.


----------



## Rach87

@Teafor2 oh no, so sorry. It looked like you had 2 lines on those tests yesterday. How late for af are you, maybe an early mc?


----------



## wrapunzel

@Teafor2 so sorry hun.


----------



## Teafor2

Rach87 said:


> @Teafor2 oh no, so sorry. It looked like you had 2 lines on those tests yesterday. How late for af are you, maybe an early mc?

I’m not sure. It’s possible but the line was so light maybe it was just a bad test or something? I would normally expect af yesterday at 12 dpo, but occasionally she will come at 13 dpo in the morning. This time she didn’t show until 7 pm so it’s just later than usual.


----------



## wantingagirl

Pink spotting after a harsh BM I hope it’s not a sign of something surely not when my test was strong hours ago :shrug:


----------



## wrapunzel

wantingagirl said:


> Pink spotting after a harsh BM I hope it’s not a sign of something surely not when my test was strong hours ago :shrug:

nah, probably just irritated your cervix, and I don’t mean to be tmi or rude but are you 100% sure it wasn’t from your bum? Early pregnancy causes vascular growth and swelling and can increase or create hemorrhoids!


----------



## Bevziibubble

wantingagirl said:


> Pink spotting after a harsh BM I hope it’s not a sign of something surely not when my test was strong hours ago :shrug:

 It could be just the straining causing spotting. I had it after a bm in my second pregnancy


----------



## babybears25

Sorry @Teafor2 :hugs:


----------



## Teafor2

Ahhh I don’t know what’s happening. I took a test this morning because I thought seeing the negative would help me accept that I’m not pregnant and the test seems to be getting darker?! The line showed up before my urine even reached the control line! I have heavy bleeding and cramping just like I would in a normal period. I don’t know if this is a miscarriage or what?!


----------



## MadamRose

@Teafor2 sending hugs. How is the bleeding? It could possible be a chemical pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## Teafor2

MadamRose said:


> @Teafor2 sending hugs. How is the bleeding? It could possible be a chemical pregnancy :hugs:

The bleeding is heavy and crampy. It looks like a completely normal period for me. I also thought maybe a chemical, but then shouldn’t the line be getting lighter not darker?

I bought a clear blue test that I’ll take tomorrow morning and see what it says. I have a friend that recently had a tube rupture from an ectopic pregnancy so I’m worried about that as well.


----------



## Deethehippy

Teafor2 said:


> The bleeding is heavy and crampy. It looks like a completely normal period for me. I also thought maybe a chemical, but then shouldn’t the line be getting lighter not darker?
> 
> I bought a clear blue test that I’ll take tomorrow morning and see what it says. I have a friend that recently had a tube rupture from an ectopic pregnancy so I’m worried about that as well.

I'm sorry you are going through this. As far as I know a tubal pregnancy is very very painful. I have heard that some women do have a 'period' in early pregnancy so i would keep testing and if the tests seem to progress maybe arrange to get a scan? I hope that this could still be hopeful for you x


----------



## Teafor2

Thanks @Deethehippy. I want to be hopeful but with so much bleeding I don’t really know what to think. This would be my first pregnancy as well so I have nothing else to base it off of. 

I did notice that today I made some oat muffins for breakfast (which I eat all the time) and I could smell the egg in them so strongly. I didn’t enjoy them as much as usual because I found the smell to be so gross. 

I’ll post my test results tomorrow.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

Thank you! No it was definitely the front I officially hate 1st tri :wacko: :haha:


----------



## Mum42crazy

So on the 1st I had a one time bleed, convinced my AF was coming and was super sad, the 2nd nothing but a bit of brown blood once, so I called my doctor(gyno) due to having all these lines and then the negatives, he thinks I had a chemical but to test again on the 4th if AF doesn’t arrive. Anyway today more brown blood but I do think AF is on her way. I don’t really get brown blood so I was hoping but there is a more than yesterday I’ll let you know later today if she comes and if not I’ll test tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## Teafor2

Mum42crazy said:


> So on the 1st I had a one time bleed, convinced my AF was coming and was super sad, the 2nd nothing but a bit of brown blood once, so I called my doctor(gyno) due to having all these lines and then the negatives, he thinks I had a chemical but to test again on the 4th if AF doesn’t arrive. Anyway today more brown blood but I do think AF is on her way. I don’t really get brown blood so I was hoping but there is a more than yesterday I’ll let you know later today if she comes and if not I’ll test tomorrow and let you know.

Good luck!


----------



## Deethehippy

Mum42crazy said:


> So on the 1st I had a one time bleed, convinced my AF was coming and was super sad, the 2nd nothing but a bit of brown blood once, so I called my doctor(gyno) due to having all these lines and then the negatives, he thinks I had a chemical but to test again on the 4th if AF doesn’t arrive. Anyway today more brown blood but I do think AF is on her way. I don’t really get brown blood so I was hoping but there is a more than yesterday I’ll let you know later today if she comes and if not I’ll test tomorrow and let you know.

I hope she does not come.

Teafor2 - Have you tested yet today? Was thinking of you.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## Mum42crazy

CD 1 for me, it’s just starting to get heavy now.... thank all for your support!


----------



## wrapunzel

Mum42crazy said:


> CD 1 for me, it’s just starting to get heavy now.... thank all for your support!

hugs. sorry and good luck for the next go-round


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

Mum42crazy so sorry x


----------



## Teafor2

@Deethehippy I haven’t tested because I realised that clear blue tests for 25 mlU and my cheapies are 10 mlU I decided to wait two days and give hcg time to rise if it’s rising. I’ll test tomorrow with FMU. 

@Mum42crazy So sorry :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Teafor2 said:


> @Deethehippy I haven’t tested because I realised that clear blue tests for 25 mlU and my cheapies are 10 mlU I decided to wait two days and give hcg time to rise if it’s rising. I’ll test tomorrow with FMU.
> 
> @Mum42crazy So sorry :hugs:

Good luck.


----------



## Charlotte01x

@MadamRose how did your scan go yesterday? :dust:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies 
So sorry I've not been on here but my mind just wasn't in the right place. 
I was so disappointed to not be pregnant and I got really really low. 

Anyway now just turned CD9 and feeling alot better and ready to try again. 
Still getting negative opks but I don't normally ovulate until cd14 to 15. 

Anyway congratulations to all u pregnant ladies and to those that are waiting AF or AF came im so sorry. 

Really hope January will be my month. Month 11 TTC. 
I really hope 2021 will finally bring me my rainbow.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Suggerhoney :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies
> So sorry I've not been on here but my mind just wasn't in the right place.
> I was so disappointed to not be pregnant and I got really really low.
> 
> Anyway now just turned CD9 and feeling alot better and ready to try again.
> Still getting negative opks but I don't normally ovulate until cd14 to 15.
> 
> Anyway congratulations to all u pregnant ladies and to those that are waiting AF or AF came im so sorry.
> 
> Really hope January will be my month. Month 11 TTC.
> I really hope 2021 will finally bring me my rainbow.

it’s such a rollercoaster isn’t it hun. Huge hugs glad your feeling better <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks hon. It really is. 
I got my positive opk last night and again today I'm on cd10 so its early. 
Now worrying im already out again b4 its even begun. 
Just hope I didn't ovulate yesterday on cd9 because I know that's to early. 
Temp was still low today like it normoly is b4 ovulation so hopefully it hasn't happened yet 
Did a opk about an hour or so ago and its still very positive. 
I don't normally get peak until day 14 the only time I've ovulated supper early was with my first 2 chemicals in April and June last year. 
I got pregnant again but because ovulation was on day 8 I had a 3rd loss. 
Then ovulation was day 13 for a few cycles and got pregnant again in October but was a 4th loss. Last 2 cycles I've ovulated on day 15 and 14 but I had pregnancy symptoms last cycle but they all vanished at 8dpo. 
Then came back at 12dpo then went off again. I got BFNs tho apart from on 9dpo I got the faintest ever line on a pregmate test but tested with different brands the next day and BFN. Well they had shadows but I count them as BFN. 

But now I'm scared I was pregnant and it came away right after implantation and I've now had a 5th loss in a row. Thats the reason I can think I'm ovulating early, because that has only ever happened after a loss. 

I'm praying I haven't ovulated yet and it will hold off until tonight, I started bleeding in the night so technically in the night I turn cd11 and hopefully that won't be to early. 

I'm really worried now. 
We have bded just In case but I'm scared with a early ovulation I will just go on to have another loss. 

I've had 7 losses in total, now maybe 8 but having recurrent losses is horrible. 
We been trying for 11 months now and its just so hard. 
I just want a dark BFP and a supper sticky healthy little baby. 

I've been taken macca which is supposed to help prevent early losses so if I have had another loss then they haven't worked. 

Its definitely not progesterone because my temps go high after ovulating and stay high until AF. 
With the October loss my tests were BFP from 10dpo then darker at 12dpo then faint at 13dpo. 
I was still getting lines even the bleeding started but supper faint. But my temps remained very high. 

I just hate this.


----------



## wantingagirl

Suggerhoney said:


> Thanks hon. It really is.
> I got my positive opk last night and again today I'm on cd10 so its early.
> Now worrying im already out again b4 its even begun.
> Just hope I didn't ovulate yesterday on cd9 because I know that's to early.
> Temp was still low today like it normoly is b4 ovulation so hopefully it hasn't happened yet
> Did a opk about an hour or so ago and its still very positive.
> I don't normally get peak until day 14 the only time I've ovulated supper early was with my first 2 chemicals in April and June last year.
> I got pregnant again but because ovulation was on day 8 I had a 3rd loss.
> Then ovulation was day 13 for a few cycles and got pregnant again in October but was a 4th loss. Last 2 cycles I've ovulated on day 15 and 14 but I had pregnancy symptoms last cycle but they all vanished at 8dpo.
> Then came back at 12dpo then went off again. I got BFNs tho apart from on 9dpo I got the faintest ever line on a pregmate test but tested with different brands the next day and BFN. Well they had shadows but I count them as BFN.
> 
> But now I'm scared I was pregnant and it came away right after implantation and I've now had a 5th loss in a row. Thats the reason I can think I'm ovulating early, because that has only ever happened after a loss.
> 
> I'm praying I haven't ovulated yet and it will hold off until tonight, I started bleeding in the night so technically in the night I turn cd11 and hopefully that won't be to early.
> 
> I'm really worried now.
> We have bded just In case but I'm scared with a early ovulation I will just go on to have another loss.
> 
> I've had 7 losses in total, now maybe 8 but having recurrent losses is horrible.
> We been trying for 11 months now and its just so hard.
> I just want a dark BFP and a supper sticky healthy little baby.
> 
> I've been taken macca which is supposed to help prevent early losses so if I have had another loss then they haven't worked.
> 
> Its definitely not progesterone because my temps go high after ovulating and stay high until AF.
> With the October loss my tests were BFP from 10dpo then darker at 12dpo then faint at 13dpo.
> I was still getting lines even the bleeding started but supper faint. But my temps remained very high.
> 
> I just hate this.

I’m really praying for you. Will you try the sachets I told you about x


----------

